# suche biker aus schwerin



## schnattchen (8. April 2006)

hu hu... suche leute aus schwerin und umgebung die lust haben mit mir und meinem steve (mein rad...) ein wenig zu radeln.
ich fahre nur so zum spaß und für die fitness, straße und auch wald (son bissel mit dreck schmeißen ist doch auch mal ganz feini)
ansonsten wäre ich auch dankbar für tourenvorschläge. ich fahre meistens die schweriner innenseerunde.
okay - freue mich auf antworten 
lieben gruß
schnatti


----------



## Ober (14. April 2006)

Nanü, alle Schweriner Jungs so schweigsam??? Sie ist wirklich eine Nette, da habt Ihr bestimmt Spass auf der Tour !
Was ist mit happycycling, Happy.cycling,  carretta, stubenhocker oder  Frank_Schwerin ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## namenik (18. April 2006)

hmm, wenn du noch interesse haben solltest, dann koennten wir mal etwas unternehmen - ich hab meistens am Wochenende oder Nachmittag Zeit (Schueler) ... 

Meld dich doch mal.


----------



## schnattchen (20. April 2006)

hu hu
dachte schon in schwerin gibts keine leute die gerne radeln 
was hast denn fürn bike? und wo fährst immer lang? und du bist noch schüler? wie alt bist denn?
lg


----------



## DragonLord (4. Juli 2006)

Suche auch Leute aus Schwerin und Umgebung zum MTB-fahren. 
Kennt einer von euch ein paar nette Strecken in der Umgebung? 
Schließe mich auch gern anderen an.


----------



## TheDarkKnight (5. Juli 2006)

Hallo, 

ich sag mal gleichfalls  ich bin aber leider noch ohne Bike. Es lässt noch etwas auf sich warten. Montagtermin war letzte Woche und am Freitag meinte der Mitarbeiter es wird wohl anfang dieser Woche montiert. Ich warte tagtäglich auf ne Versandmail von Canyon.
Wenn dann alles heil bei mir angekommen ist, dann wirds auch bei mir richtig losgehen.

Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal treffen und paar schicke Strecken suchen und gemeinsame Touren fahren!


----------



## schnattchen (6. Juli 2006)

hu hu
na wer hätte das gedacht, dass es in schwerin doch noch menschen mit fahrrad gibt  
tja, also radkarten habe ich und fahre meistens rund um den schweriner see irgendwie oder pinnow und so...
lg


----------



## TheDarkKnight (7. Juli 2006)

Ha nu sind wir schon 3 Leute  
Dat wäre doch mal ne prima Sache. Also ich bin bislang nur kleinere Runden von 1-2h gefahren, meist abends als Training und Entspannung nach der Arbeit. 
Ging dann meist durch den Schlossgarten, dann Franzosenweg am See entlang, dann Stück Wald und dann weiter zu so nem Rest von ner Burgmauer oder so. Das war immer ganz nett. Aber halt nur kurze Strecke.
Ich werd mich dann auch zukünftig auf die Suche nach härteren Strecken machen damit ich mein Bike auch mal richtig ausreizen kann, aber Touren sollen natürlich auch drin sein. Prima das du ne Radkarte hast. 

Mein Rad wird nun wahrscheinlich am Mittwoch montiert und sollte dann am Wochenende oder Anfang der Woche drauf da sein. Vielleicht kann man sich dann ja mal verabreden.


----------



## schnattchen (7. Juli 2006)

ja das ist die rippiener burg in schwerin.. ich fahre meistens wenn ich arbeiten muss und nicht soo viel zeit habe ne runde um den schweriner innensee und zum schluss gibt es dann immer ein lecker eis in mueß ;o)


----------



## namenik (10. Juli 2006)

hey ...

na, hier gibt es ja doch noch einige aktive schweriner  

ich bin zur Zeit leider nur ohne Vorderradbremse unterwegs, weil irgendein [email protected]#$% meinte sie mir klauen zu muessen, wenn ich diesen [email protected]#$% erwische  

Freitag hab ich einen Biker am Neumuehler See getroffen, der mich erst ueberholt hat, als ich noch beim anfahren, den Tritt suchen war  , na ja, hab ihn aber doch noch bekommen, bzw. mich hat wohl der Trieb nach Hause doch noch zum ueberholen getriebn ... oehm ja, bist du hier vielleicht auch online?

Ansonsten bin ich ab morgen fuer 8 Tage weg und danach koennte man sich vielleicht ja mal zu einer gemeinsammen Tour treffen?


----------



## DragonLord (10. Juli 2006)

Wie lang ist die Strecke um den Innensee? Bin diese Woche leider auch nicht vor Donnerstag Abend im Land. Wann ist denn bei euch so die normale Uhrzeit wann ihr fahrt?
@schnattchen
Sind auf der Radkarte auch die Forstwege der Umgebung drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## namenik (10. Juli 2006)

Innensee sind ca. 35km, nicht allzu viel ...

Normale Uhrzeit? Also ich fuer mich fahr immer dann los, wann ich lust habe, bzw. wann ich losfahren muss ... bei ungeplanten Routen also meist Nachmittag/Abend, und bei geplanten Touren kann es aber auch schon mal zwischen 4/5 Morgens losgehen ...


----------



## schnattchen (10. Juli 2006)

also ich arbeite in schichten und je nach schicht fahre ich halt meine touren...
also die innenseestrecke stimmt ist nur ca. 30 km lang aber so vor der arbeit oder zum tagesausklang ist es ausreichend...
also forstwege - hmm also es sind halt radwege mir verschiedenster qualität eingezeichnet.. z.B. Radroute mit schlecher Oberfläche mögen wir mtbiker gerne  es sind aber auch Pfade, Wege und Schneisen und Wanderwege, Wiesen usw. eingezeichnet... "Rad- Wander. & Gewässerkarte Schweriner See, 1 : 35000 von grünes herz gibt es bei der Touriinfo...
gibt ja sonst auch paar links mit radrouten aus der umgebung:
z.b.: http://www.tourist-mv.de/tourist-mv/ausflug/fahrrad/fahrrad-ue.html
ähm wie meinst denn das mit dem auch online??? im chat??? habe das hier alles noch nicht so ausprobiert... aber klar warum nicht...
fahrt ihr eigentlich mehr für fitness und spaß oder seid ihr so hardcore mtbbiker und nur immer wald und springen und mottern


----------



## namenik (10. Juli 2006)

mit online meinte ich nur, ob der radler hier mitliest ...

ich persoenlich fahr nur aus spass an der freude - aber ich fahr schon allein taegl. ca. 25-30km, allein um zur schule und zurueck zu kommen ...


----------



## gt-liebhaber (11. Juli 2006)

Hallo, bin auch noch da!! 

Irgendwie scheint mir mir dieser Thread bislang entgangen zu sein. 

Kurz zu mir: 25 Jahre alt, männlich, radsportbegeistert und allgemein sportlich sehr aktiv - Drachenboot, Laufen, Radsport - Priorität aktuell auch in der Reihenfolge.

Leider besitze ich kein Rad, das wirklich waldwegtauglich ist, meine Bikes seht Ihr links im Profil oder im Fotoalbum; vielleicht hat mich der eine oder andere schon mal vorbeifliegen sehen. 

Bin täglich von März bis November auf meinem Arbeitsweg aus der Feldstadt nach Neu Pampow und zurück mit dem Cityflyer unterwegs, Jahresfahrleistung 8-10000 km allein mit dem Alltagsrad.

Das X8(nur Straßentauglich) hab ich dieses Jahr bislang nur so 500km bewegt, das könnte gern noch mehr Auslauf bekommen.

Je nach Zeit bin ich gern mal für ´ne Seerunde zu haben, die is ja in ner guten Stunde erledigt, man muss sich die Zeit dafür nur mal nehmen und das macht mit mehr Leuten auch viel mehr Spaß.

Und ich arbeite auch noch in Schichten.

@ Schnattchen im speziellen

imho kommst du mir schon bekannt vor, kann es sein das du auch bei Freenet unterwegs bist.?

@ All

Kontakt über Mailformular, PN oder ICQ(steht im Profil).


----------



## DragonLord (12. Juli 2006)

So, werde morgen ab 20 Uhr wieder in SN sein.
Dann werde ich wahrscheinlich noch ne runde drehen.
Da ich bis dahin nur über handy erreichbar bin, gibt die nr mal für jeden per PN.
Wer lust hat mitzufahren kann sich ja per SMS melden.


----------



## gt-liebhaber (13. Juli 2006)

DragonLord schrieb:
			
		

> So, werde morgen ab 20 Uhr wieder in SN sein.
> Dann werde ich wahrscheinlich noch ne runde drehen.
> Da ich bis dahin nur über handy erreichbar bin, gibt die nr mal für jeden per PN.
> Wer lust hat mitzufahren kann sich ja per SMS melden.



Hallo Dragonlord,

deine PN habe ich bekommen, hab aber diese Woche abends keine Zeit mehr, sorry. Heute Grillen und morgen zwei Geburtstage auf einmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnattchen (16. Juli 2006)

hu hu zusammen... bin wieder da -  war auf seminar in berlin...


----------



## namenik (23. Juli 2006)

ich bin jetzt auch wieder aus italien da, zumindest bis mittwoch.

Ich wuerde gern mal wieder eine Tour starten. Wenn sich min. eine(r) fuer naechsten dienstag (23.08.) fuer eine tour finden lassen wuerde (zeit koennt ihr ja was vorschlagen), wuerde ich mitfahren ...

ich hoffe, dass sich hier jemand meldet


----------



## schnattchen (25. Juli 2006)

hu hu namenik 
also ich habe nächste woche frühschicht bis 14:00 uhr und wenn nix dringendes dazwischen kommt können wir das gerne machen... 
bist du schweriner und darf ich mal fragen wie alt du bist und was du für ein bike hast?
@gt-liebhaber... wie siehts aus? auch wieder dabei?
lg


----------



## gt-liebhaber (26. Juli 2006)

schnattchen schrieb:
			
		

> @gt-liebhaber... wie siehts aus? auch wieder dabei?
> lg


Guten Morgen,

sorry, wenn dann nur Montag; den Rest der Woche hab ich Spätschicht. 
Wie du mich erreichst, weißt du ja. 

PS: Ich war gestern auch noch mit nem anderen Stevens-X-Biker unterwegs; halb acht sind wir los, dann mit´m fluffigen 27er Schnitt rum um den Innen-See; von den Temparaturen her war´s recht angenehm, nur 22C zeigte mein FC900 an.

Also

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## DragonLord (26. Juli 2006)

Also wenn ihr Abends oder Nachmittags fahrt würde ich mich gerne anschließen.
Müßt blos sagen wann und wo.
Was arbeitet ihr eigentlich, dass ihr in Schichten arbeitet.


----------



## schnattchen (31. Juli 2006)

@gt liebhaber - ANGEBER ))))))))
du hast ja auch alle die totalen scheiben als reifen und mein steve hat ja supi feine dicke motterwerfreifen - hmmm - wer ist denn der andere stevens-X-biker???? also da halten mein steve und ich nicht mit (
also heute bin ich mit dem rad nach plate unterwegs einen freund besuchen und fahre an der stör lang - tja da hält dann dein bike nicht mit *grins*
morgen solls ja gegen abend regnen - also sieht dann eher nicht so gut aus mit ner tour!?
glg und nen supi wochenstart von mir an alle )


----------



## gt-liebhaber (31. Juli 2006)

DragonLord schrieb:
			
		

> Was arbeitet Ihr eigentlich, das ihr in Schichten arbeitet


Lagerist in einer Nutzfahrzeugwerkstatt, die 24h offen hat ud da gibt´s für die Ratefreudigen nur eine Einzige in ganz Schwerin.

Was schnattchen macht, muß Sie schon selber sagen, weiß ja nich ob ich´s einfach ausplaudern darf. 



			
				schnattchen schrieb:
			
		

> @gt liebhaber - ANGEBER ))))))))


oooochhh nööööö, das is ja eher langsam, der andere is so groß und kräftig gebaut, will sagen weniger windschnittig; nich so schmale Reifen; schwereres Rad... da würde mehr gehen. Außerdem waren wir voll langsam unterwegs, man will ja nich schwitzen... 



			
				schnattchen schrieb:
			
		

> du hast ja auch alle die totalen scheiben als reifen und mein steve hat ja supi feine dicke motterwerfreifen


die paar cm weniger... 



			
				schnattchen schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm - wer ist denn der andere stevens-X-biker????


Müßtest du aus f..... kennen.



			
				schnattchen schrieb:
			
		

> also da halten mein steve und ich nicht mit


Das wird schon noch, einfach mehr trainieren.  Aber ich kann ja auch langsam fahren, sieht man eh mehr von der Landschaft.



			
				schnattchen schrieb:
			
		

> also heute bin ich mit dem rad nach plate unterwegs einen freund besuchen und fahre an der stör lang - tja da hält dann dein bike nicht mit *grins*


Ja, ich weiß...  Bin echt schon am Überlegen, ob Ich mir noch ´n MTB zulege... aber wenn´s danach geht, könnt ich mindestens 5 verschiedene Räder haben um alle möglichen Einsatzzwecke abzudecken.



			
				schnattchen schrieb:
			
		

> morgen solls ja gegen abend regnen - also sieht dann eher nicht so gut aus mit ner tour!?


Beschwör das nich hinauf, ich fahr mit´m Rad zur Arbeit, da mag ich ungern nass werden... 



			
				schnattchen schrieb:
			
		

> glg und nen supi wochenstart von mir an alle )


Von mir auch, leider hab ich ja Spätschicht...


----------



## Boramaniac (2. August 2006)

Hi ho, 

kannst Dich ja mal melden. Können gerne ein paar Touren in SN und Umgebung machen.
Habe ein MTB Cube LTD1 und ein Unplugged Carbon Design Bike...


----------



## Frank_Schwerin (3. August 2006)

gt-liebhaber schrieb:
			
		

> Lagerist in einer Nutzfahrzeugwerkstatt, die 24h offen hat ud da gibt´s für die Ratefreudigen nur eine Einzige in ganz Schwerin.



Das kann ja nur MB Nutzfahrzeuge in Süd sein... da haben wir unsere ollen Sprinter immer in der Werkstatt gehabt, denn an denen war ständig was dran  !

Zum 27er Schnitt: Um den Innensee ist das doch eher ein easy Tempo... bei guten Beinen fahre ich die Runde in einem 30-31 er Schnitt mit dem MTB.

Kann sein das wir uns schonmal begegnet sind, ich treffe da fast immer die selben Biker bzw. laufe auf die selben auf und überhole 

Gruß Frank


----------



## gt-liebhaber (3. August 2006)

Frank_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann ja nur MB Nutzfahrzeuge in Süd sein... da haben wir unsere ollen Sprinter immer in der Werkstatt gehabt, denn an denen war ständig was dran  !


Erwischt! hab doch gesagt, das ist einfach zu erraten...  Und das die Dinger ständig in die Werkstatt müssen/mussten, liegt irgendwie auch oft am Fahrer... 



			
				Frank_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Zum 27er Schnitt: Um den Innensee ist das doch eher ein easy Tempo... bei guten Beinen fahre ich die Runde in einem 30-31 er Schnitt mit dem MTB.


 Ich schrieb ja fluffig... wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin schaff ich auch so 34er-Schnitte, ist halt immer noch ´n Crossrad mit 48er-Kurbel und ich  bin nicht im Training.



			
				Frank_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Kann sein das wir uns schonmal begegnet sind, ich treffe da fast immer die selben Biker bzw. laufe auf die selben auf und überhole



Haaaahhhh, auf mich bestimmt nicht, ich werde nie überholt! Das verbietet mir meine Ehre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank_Schwerin (4. August 2006)

gt-liebhaber schrieb:
			
		

> Erwischt! hab doch gesagt, das ist einfach zu erraten...  Und das die Dinger ständig in die Werkstatt müssen/mussten, liegt irgendwie auch oft am Fahrer...



Joar... kennst die Fahrzeuge von "Die Johanniter" ?? Da war ich ein Jahr Zivi und war oft in der Werkstatt. Die meisten Besuche waren reguläre Service-Besuche. Die Ursache für die vielen Besuche waren die hohe Laufleistung der Kisten (meist über 300.000 Km) und die ganzen verrückten Zivis am Steuer.

Zum Thema: Ich spare schon fleißig auf ein Rennrad, denn mit dem MTB macht es auf der Straße einfach keinen richtigen Spaß.


----------



## schnattchen (5. August 2006)

MÄNNER!!!!!!!


----------



## DragonLord (5. August 2006)

ja is nen bischen schlimm. ich schaffe auf alle fälle kein 27 schnitt, zu breite reifen. 
Habe mir überlegt nächste woche mal ne tour zu machen. 
stör kanal nach Plate - Petackel(oder wie das dorf heißt) - Raben Steinfeld.

nen kollege hat mir gesagt da bei raben steinfeld gibt es nette stellen durch den Wald. wollt mich da mal umschauen. 
Irgendjemand lust.


----------



## gt-liebhaber (5. August 2006)

Frank_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Joar... kennst die Fahrzeuge von "Die Johanniter" ?? Da war ich ein Jahr Zivi und war oft in der Werkstatt. Die meisten Besuche waren reguläre Service-Besuche. Die Ursache für die vielen Besuche waren die hohe Laufleistung der Kisten (meist über 300.000 Km) und die ganzen verrückten Zivis am Steuer.


Genau!!

Ach ja und  zum Thema Rennrad: Da du auch Discs hast, kauf dir doch einen Satz Mavic Speedcity´s oder laß dir eine Standard MTB-Nabe mit ner Mavic CXP22/33 oder so einspeichen, schon hast du nen LRS auf dem du RR-Reifen fahren kannst. Bremsscheiben müßtest du dann auch doppelt haben, aber ich denke für 400(LRS+Bremsscheiben+Reifen) bist du damit durch und das sieht auf jeden Fall auch gut aus.


			
				schnattchen schrieb:
			
		

> MÄNNER!!!!!!


Ja sorry, wir schweifen ab, liegt wohl daran das wir uns hier schon wieder selbst unterhalten müssen. 




			
				DragonLord schrieb:
			
		

> Störkanal nach Plate - Peckatel - Raben Steinfeld


Gut, da bin ich dann raus, leider kein passendes Bike vorhanden. Dafür steht Brüderchen´s Trial-Bike jetzt endlich bei mir im Keller...


----------



## MadCyborg (5. August 2006)

tachaucH,
bin ebenfalls schweriner, allerdings nicht mehr lange, dann gehts nach dresden.
das beste was ich in schwerin kenne ist die runde um den neumühler see...hat einer nen geheimtip wo wohl die nächste wenigstens etwas höhere erhebung ist?
oder wenigstens was was man in 2-3 h mit dem auto erreichen kann?
um den innen-/außensee zu fahren finde ich jedenfalls stinklangweilig, ich will mein rad durchs gelände bewegen.

ansonsten hab ich gesehen das es im wald westlich der ludwigsluster chaussee n paar genz nette wege gibt, aber da hat man auch schnell alles gesehen.


----------



## TheDarkKnight (6. August 2006)

Ich bin letzte Woche Donnerstag auch das erste mal mit meinem ESX 8 um den Neumühler See gefahren und war höchst beeindruckt was fürn gutes Gelände hier in SN noch zu entdecken ist. 

Schade fand ich das ich auf dem Rückweg über son Dorf fahren musste und irgendwie nicht weiter am See fahren konnte. Aber ansonsten war die Tour richtig krass und da macht Federweg auch richtig Spaß.  

Aber andere Touren kenne ich hier leider auch noch nicht wo es durchs Gelände geht. Wer Tips geben kann, ich bin ganz Ohr!


----------



## resemann (7. August 2006)

Ja Hallo erstmal...


@ gt - liebhaber : 





> Dafür steht Brüderchen´s Trial-Bike jetzt endlich bei mir im Keller...


 Abä nich mähr langee wennu da wat put machst, wa ! 

@ TheDarkKnight : Neumühler ist ne Top Strecke !  Da ist für jeden was dabei, und wenn man (oder auch Frau) in der Gruppe fährt kommen auch die nicht ganz so versierten gut rum. Müssen halt die besseren nach den 'Abfahrten' mal kurz warten...
Bist du auch über die Holz - 'Brücke' die nach den Treppen kommt (je nachdem von welcher Seite man anfängt) ?? Die sollte mal erneuert werden...
Gibt übrigens noch ein paar mehr solche Runden, bsp. um Schweriber See direkt am Ufer entlang. Ist ähnlich dem Neumühler.


----------



## gt-liebhaber (7. August 2006)

resemann schrieb:
			
		

> @ gt - liebhaber :  Abä nich mähr langee wennu da wat put machst, wa !



Shit... erwischt...  - Leute ich muss wech, mein kleiner Bruder schleicht hier auch schon rum. 

PS: Du hast ja endlich mal dein Profil aktualisiert...


----------



## TheDarkKnight (8. August 2006)

@ resemann

Ja also ne Holzbrücke habe ich überfahren, war mehr so ein hochgestellter Weg. In meiner Galerie sind 2 Fotos von der Stelle mit meinem Bike. 
Meinst du die? 

Weil an Treppen kann ich mich jetzt gerade nicht erinnern, aber ich kam auch direkt am See an, links kam die "Brücke" und rechts war noch so ein Hügel wo es steil runterging mit so einigen, na ja ich will mal Stufen sagen. 
Und geradeaus kam nach einigen metern noch so ein verwachsener Pfad den ich dann aber nicht auskundschaften wollte. War mir zu zugewuchert und ich wollt mich auch nicht verfahren. 

Um den Schweriner gibts ne ähnliche Strecke? Wow na das wäre ja ideal, die muss ich mal auskundschaften. Werd demnächst erstmal ne normale Radwegstrecke um den Schweriner fahren und dann mal gucken wo es dort ins Gelände geht. 

@Dragon Lord
Warst du schon in Rabensteinfeld unterwegs? Strecken im Wald und Gelände interessieren mich auch. Wenn du da schon was neues weißt ob sich das gut fährt, sag ruhig Bescheid.
Für ne entspannte und lockere Tour, nicht auf Geschwindigkeit sondern Spaß ausgelegt bin ich gerne zu haben. Meine Kondition muss sowieso noch ausgebaut werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnattchen (9. August 2006)

hu hu zusammen
bin am montag auch um den neumühler gefahren.. musste nur aus zeitgründen dann irgendwann einen weg nach hause suchen... aber ansonsten landschaftlich sehr fein und halt waldboden und gras und ab und an bissel sand und bergauf und bergab und schnatti hatte leider bei dem einen berg bissel schissi und ist abgestiegen und hat runter geschoben ( ach und badestellen gibts da auch feine... auf jeden fall ne strecke die spaß machen würde mit mehreren auszukundschaften, weil man hier und da mal entscheiden muss fahre ich rechts oder links und wie komme ich da komplett rum...

@thedarknight = über die brücke auf dem foto bin ich auch geholpert ;o)
und schweriner see kannst du entweder in görslow runter fahren an see oder wenn du ein gutes bike hast und auch mal tragen magst auch schon in leezen bei der rehaklinik... allerdings kam ich da total zerschrammt und eingemottert wieder raus ;o) aber ab görslow ist halt normaler waldweg am see entlang bis rabensteinfeld...
oder wenn in richtung wismar fahren willst dann kannst du beim schloss willigrad die treppe runter und da ist auch ne feine strecke... allerdings auch stellenweise mit tragen und manche stellen sind trotz längerer regenpause mottrig -aber die meisten mtbiker mögen das ja ;o) ist immer wieder ne herausforderung an die modernen waschmittel und waschmaschinen danach *lach*
sooooo werde mal ins betti hüpfen und euch ne schöne restwoche - ich habe spätschicht und bin von daher für touren nicht abkömmlich...


----------



## MadCyborg (9. August 2006)

ich war gestern am neumühler unterwegs. dummerweise hab ich irgendwann nen falschen abzweig genommen und bin in neu wandrum rausgekommen und musste bis hof wndrum wieder starße fahren. aber ab da kommt man wieder prima an den see, allerdings ist die strecke zum teil sehr technisch bis nicht  fahrbar (treppe hoch  ).


----------



## resemann (9. August 2006)

@ GT : Denn aber schnell !!!
1. wurd ja auch Zeit (zu aktualisieren)
2. hab ja auch kein Netz und wenn ich mal Netz hab wenig Zeit...weißt ja, andere Sachen sind wichtiger  
3. eh mann "das letzte Mal" als ich hier war, war das alles noch voll aktuell...*g*


@TheDarkKnight : Die meint ich zwar nicht, die ist ja fast neu !   Aber das bist du schonmal auf dem richtigen Weg. Bei der die Ich mein hatte man schon Angst raufzufahren, morsches Holz, fehlende Balken, und rechts der 'Abgrund' in Richtung See. 
Ich hab dich glaub ich schon mal gesehen, anner Siegessäule. Jedenfalls einen Biker mit schwarzem Bike und der neuen Pike so wie du. Fiel mir nur auf weil ich die 'alte' hab und bis dahin einer von 2 mir bekannten mit der Pike in SN war. (ich hab n silbernes 2Danger Hardtail mit 04er Pike)


@ MadCyborg & TheDarkKnight : Was haltet ihr davon uns mal für ne Runde um den Neumühler treffen ??? WE oder so...Ich hätte da noch ca. 4 Leute die bestimmt auch mitkommen würden, je nachdem wie die Zeit haben. Aber zu dritt wär ja auch schon ok.


----------



## TheDarkKnight (9. August 2006)

@ schnattchen

Danke für die Wegbeschreibung, werd das bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren. 

@ Mad Cyborg

Du mir gings genauso bin auch falsch abgebogen und dann in Neu Wandrum rausgekommen. Hab aber am Hof Wandrum nicht den Weg zurück zum See gefunden. Bin dann irgendwie durch nen Gewerbegebiet wieder zurück an die Hauptstraße gekommen und war wieder am Eingang vom Neumühler See. Genau dort wo ich angefangen habe. 
Hab heute von ner Arbeitskollegin gehört das es noch nen anderen Weg geben soll der direkt am See zurück geht. Anstatt über die Holzbrücke in meiner Galerie sollte man wohl geradeaus fahren, also der Weg der so zugewuchert war. 

@ resemann

An der Sigessäule? Meinst wohl die vorm Schweriner Schloss, oder? Kann gut hinkommen, da bin ich desöfteren vorbeigekommen in den letzten 1-2 Wochen. 

Zum Thema Tour. Also würd ich prima finden. Ich wollte am Wochenende eigentlich nach Rostock zur Hanse Sail, aber das Wetter bleibt wohl bescheiden und ich werd das heute nochmal abklären.
Wenn ich hierbleibe können wir das gerne machen, find ich ne gute Idee. 
Mal gucken was Mad Cyborg sagt.


----------



## MadCyborg (9. August 2006)

ich denke ich wäre dabei.man müsste sich mal auf nen tag einigen, aber an sich liegt bei mir nichts an.
was die zufahrt zum see ab hof wandrum angeht:in google earth kann man prima nachgucken wo das ist, nämlich bei 53°38'40.30" 11°19'40.85" erkennt man ne wendeschleife am rand des ackers, und da geht wieder rein, man muss einfach nur durchs dorf durch und nicht richtung wittenförden abbiegen und sich dann links halten.


----------



## TheDarkKnight (10. August 2006)

Jep also tagemässig wäre mir Freitag nachmittag oder Sonntag am liebsten. 
Da ich noch nicht genau weiß ob ich Samstag doch noch für nen halben Tag nach Rostock fahre.  
Von mir aus auch Sonntag so gegen späten vormittag, 11 Uhr oder so.
Wo machen wir denn am besten den Treffpunkt?

Sport und Kongreßhalle? Oder am Schweriner Schloss und dann gemeinsam hinradeln? Ich wohne in der Paulsstadt, wäre also zur Kongresshalle dichter, aber ich hab auch kein Problem damit wenn wir uns woanders treffen. 

Wollte gestern mal von der Reppiner Burg bis nach Leezen zur Rehaklinik, habs dann aber gelassen da ich nicht wusste welchen Weg ich nehmen sollte.
Ich glaub ich sollte mir mal ne Radkarte kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnattchen (10. August 2006)

@ thedarkknight: touristeninfo am markt hat ne ganz gute auswahl an karten!!!!


----------



## MadCyborg (10. August 2006)

freitag nachmittag geht bei mir nicht, ob samtag oder sonntag wäre wurscht, nachmittags wäre mir jeweils lieber. als treffpunkt hätte ich auch die kongresshalle vorgeschlagen.


----------



## TheDarkKnight (10. August 2006)

Na denn würd ich den Sonntag vorschlagen. So 15 oder 16 Uhr wenns euch passt. Kongresshalle wäre ok. 

@ schnattchen
Jup genau daran hatte ich schon gedacht. Werd da bei Gelegenheit mal reinschauen!


----------



## resemann (11. August 2006)

> 09.08.2006 15:37
> TheDarkKnight @ resemann
> 
> An der Sigessäule? Meinst wohl die vorm Schweriner Schloss, oder? Kann gut hinkommen, da bin ich desöfteren vorbeigekommen in den letzten 1-2 Wochen.


Genau. 



Jungs, Ich bin dabei ! Also Treffpunkt Kongresshalle gegen 15 - 16 Uhr. 
Von mir kommen wie gesagt noch n paar Leute mit, so 4 Mann ca, aber keine Angst sind keine Cracks dabei


----------



## MadCyborg (11. August 2006)

bin dabei, und bringe evtl auch noch einen mit.


----------



## TheDarkKnight (11. August 2006)

Prima dann haben wir ja alles geklärt. Wir treffen uns dann also vor der Sport- und Kongresshalle. Irgendwo da aufm Vorplatz, denke wir werden uns schon finden. Uhrzeit würde ich dann 15:30 Uhr sagen, is genau dazwischen  

Wunderbar dann kanns ja losgehen. Freu mich schon.

Bis Sonntag dann!


----------



## schnattchen (13. August 2006)

hu hu )
naaaaaa jungs, wie war eure tour????? will berichterstattung wie und wo man am besten um den neumühler fahren kann ;o)
lg schnatti


----------



## gt-liebhaber (14. August 2006)

schnattchen schrieb:
			
		

> hu hu )
> naaaaaa jungs, wie war eure tour?????



Na, ich weiß ja nich, um die Uhrzeit hab ich auf der Couch gelegen und immer noch versucht, meine Flüssignahrungs-Kopfschmerzen vom Sa abend-Nacht bzw. So morgen loszuwerden und das Schlafdefizit der beiden vorangegegangen Nächte etwas auszugleichen.

Aber ich kann mich dran erinnern, das es da nicht gerad wenig geschifft hat, womöglich die Tour also ins Wasser gefallen sein wird.


----------



## TheDarkKnight (14. August 2006)

Moin, moin,

also die Tour ist mehr oder weniger nass und dreckig gewesen.
Haben uns kurz vor halb vier an der Kongresshalle getroffen aber dort erstmal etwa 1-1,5h unter dem Vordach darauf gewartet das der Regen aufhört.

Nach kurzer Fahrt zur Schweinekurve und ca. 30minuten verweilen unter der Brücke dort (wegen dem Regen) haben wir es dann um den Neumühler See probiert. 
Ungefähr auf der Hälfte des Hinweges haben wir dann aber abgebrochen. Der Boden war aufgeweicht und rutschig, viele Pfützen... hat nicht wirklich Spaß gemacht.
Dementsprechend sahen wir dann auch aus  

War aber trotzdem nett und wir hoffen auf besseres Wetter für einen neuen Angriff auf den Neumühler See!


----------



## MadCyborg (15. August 2006)

so, wenn man wetter.com glauben darf wären freitag und sonntag n guter termin für ne tour um den neumühler? wie siehts aus bei euch? ich bin felxibel, blos sonntags sollte es nicht grade vor um 11 sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## resemann (16. August 2006)

Ich bin auch für Freitag o. Sonntag...Heute ist ja auch gutes Wetter!
Ich melde mich bei euch nochmal per Handy.

P.S. evtl will ja noch einer von hier mitkommen ??? Bitte meldet euch...


----------



## DragonLord (16. August 2006)

würde auch dabei sein, allerdings bin ich bis freitag abend nicht im lande. 
bei mir wird es also nur samstag oder sonntag was.


----------



## TheDarkKnight (16. August 2006)

Moin moin

also ich wäre wieder für Sonntag. Freitag wird bei mir wohl bisschen eng und da unser Training fürs Drachenboot momentan in die Endphase geht und richtig anstrengend ist  würd ich mir gerne einen Tag Ruhepause gönnen! Hoffe es sei mir verziehen!  

Könnten ja so frühen Nachmittag losradeln. 14 Uhr oder so?!


----------



## gt-liebhaber (17. August 2006)

TheDarkKnight schrieb:
			
		

> da unser Training fürs Drachenboot momentan in die Endphase geht und richtig anstrengend ist



Du fährst Drachenboot.? Bei welchem Team denn?

@ ALL

Wo bleiben denn die Straßenfahrer?????????????????????????????


----------



## TheDarkKnight (17. August 2006)

Jep, ich fahr im Business/Branchen Cup der AOK mit und zwar beim Cup der Ministerien. Wir fahren für das Bildungsministerium. Also wir sind keine Profis sondern absolute Amateure. Aber wir werden sowieso gewinnen!


----------



## stubenhocker (17. August 2006)

Mahlzeit!
Dann will ich mich mal auch hier einklinken:
fahre Rennrad und MTB, arbeite im Schichtdienst und habe somit auch vormittags/nachmittags Zeit.
Mir hat man übrigens gerade mein Rotor aus dem Carport geklaut. Wer es sieht, bitte PN.
MfG Alexander


----------



## gt-liebhaber (17. August 2006)

TheDarkKnight schrieb:
			
		

> Jep, ich fahr im Business/Branchen Cup der AOK mit und zwar beim Cup der Ministerien. Wir fahren für das Bildungsministerium. Also wir sind keine Profis sondern absolute Amateure. Aber wir werden sowieso gewinnen!


Ja, ja und es bewahrheitet sich immer wieder - Schwerin is echt ´n Dorf. Wenn du beim Bildungsministerium fährst, kann euer Training gar nicht anstrengend sein.  Nee, war ´n Witz...

Mein Team sind die Bluesbrothers, dieses WE beim Drachenbootfestival so Gott will unter den ersten 10 von gut 70 Teams  unterwegs und nächstes WE bin ich dann mit meinem Firmenteam "DragonStars" bei den Business Games.

@ stubenhocker

Hallo und willkommen in unserem Thread!!!!

Für einen Straßenturn um die 60km bin ich immer zu haben, wenn die Zeit es erlaubt. Nächste Woche hab ich Frühschicht. Falls du magst, sag Bescheid, Tempo um die 30km/h sollte ich schaffen.


----------



## schnattchen (17. August 2006)

na dann mal viel glück und spaß am we beim drachenboot an die paddler unter uns von mir
ich muss leider arbeiten am wochenende   und kann deshalb erst nach 18 uhr mal vorbei schauen am pfaffenteich - aber das mache ich mit sicherheit dann gegen abend halt... vielleicht treffe ich ja den einen oder anderen von euch, aber wohl eher nur den einen, weil mehr kenne ich ja hier noch nicht persönlich
also ich drücke euch die daumen und denkt daran "hauptsache spaß dabei"


----------



## gt-liebhaber (17. August 2006)

schnattchen schrieb:
			
		

> na dann mal viel glück und spaß am we beim drachenboot an die paddler unter uns von mir...  mal vorbei schauen am pfaffenteich - aber das mache ich mit sicherheit dann gegen abend halt... aber wohl eher nur den einen... also ich drücke euch die daumen und denkt daran "hauptsache spaß dabei"



Danke für´s Daumendrücken!!

Ja ich bin da, du brauchst da nur nach so 20 Leuten in ärmellosen gelben Shirts mit nem Männchen hintendrauf oder schwarzen Poloshirts mit gelber Schrift vorne oder schwarzen Kapuzenjacken mit gelber Schrift vorn und Männchen hinten Ausschau halten, oder du suchst nach nem hellblauen Pavillon am Nordufer...
PS: Bin schon total heiß auf´s WE.  Haben heut schon unser Boot zum Pfaffer hingebracht, morgen abend is nochmal Abschluß-Training und Sa sind wir gleich im ersten Vorlauf um 9 Uhr morgens  dran.

@ TheDarkKnight & DragonLord

Meldet euch nochmal bei meinem kleinen Bruder(resemann) wegen Sonntag, falls Ihr seine Nummer habt, er hat bei sich zu Hause kein I-Net.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadCyborg (19. August 2006)

hm...keiner weiter dabei am sonntag?


----------



## Frank_Schwerin (20. August 2006)

nein, leider nicht. mein innenlager hat es am freitag zerlegt. 

ersatz bekomme ich erst in zwei wochen. 

nie wieder FSA Komponenten... alles schrott !


----------



## gt-liebhaber (20. August 2006)

Und was ging? Seid Ihr vorm Regen schon wieder daheim gewesen?


Ich für meinen Teil bin gerade nach einem langen, erlebnisreichen Wochenende nach Hause gekommen.
Jetzt werden erstmal die gut 500 Bilder auf den Rechner gezogen, dann erstmal duschen und dann kann ich eigentlich auch schon wieder schlafen gehen.


----------



## MadCyborg (21. August 2006)

als wir rum waren kam n bissl regen, war aber undramatisch. bis dahin wars super, für den see ansich haben wir weniger als ne stunde gebraucht...ka wieviel genau.


----------



## namenik (23. August 2006)

ich wuerde mich auch mal fuer eine tour melden ... ich fahr eigentlich bei jedem wetter und komm grad von einer alpencross zurueck 

wuerd mich freuen, wenn ihr mal bei der naechsten tour bescheidsagt!


----------



## MadCyborg (1. September 2006)

*schieb*
ja wie wärs, wenn mal wieder 2 tage im voraus das wetter klar ist, mit ner tour?
von mir aus neumühler...muss aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt-liebhaber (3. September 2006)

Bei dem Super Wetter? 

Ich glaub mein X8 hab ich das letzte Mal vor zwei Monaten bewegt.? 

@ TheDarkKnight

Verdammt ich raff auch gar nix mehr und kann mich nie an was erinnern, Bildungsministerium is doch das selbe wie BiMiUp?
Dann hab ich doch bei euch am So auf Schlag gesessen, so´n komischer Typ im Mercedes-T-Shirt, hättest ja mal was sagen können.?  Bootswechsel noch während der Fahrt und so weiter....


----------



## TheDarkKnight (6. September 2006)

Moinsen,

so ich bin mittlerweile wieder aus Berlin zurück (geplante OP) muss aber wohl noch 1-2 Wochen pausieren mitm Biken... aber gut muss ich durch und gerade jetzt wo das Wetter sich bessert. Nun ja...

@ GT Liebhaber
Bildungsministerium, genau wir waren das BiMiUp Team. 
Du warst das vorne am Schlag??? Arghh menno da steht man voreinander und kriegt auch nix gebacken und kriegt nix mit. Ich wusste aber auch nicht das das gerade du bist... jessass... 

Am Sonntag bin ich auch alle Rennen mitgefahren da müssten wir uns ja eigentlich über den Weg gelaufen sein. Ja gut, beim nächsten mal rufe ich "Ey bissu GT Liebhaber?" *g*


----------



## gt-liebhaber (6. September 2006)

TheDarkKnight schrieb:
			
		

> @ GT Liebhaber
> Bildungsministerium, genau wir waren das BiMiUp Team.
> Du warst das vorne am Schlag??? Arghh menno da steht man voreinander und kriegt auch nix gebacken und kriegt nix mit. Ich wusste aber auch nicht das das gerade du bist... jessass...
> 
> Am Sonntag bin ich auch alle Rennen mitgefahren da müssten wir uns ja eigentlich über den Weg gelaufen sein. Ja gut, beim nächsten mal rufe ich "Ey bissu GT Liebhaber?" *g*


Danke für die Merci muss ich noch sagen!!!! Die waren lecker... Ja, ja die Welt is halt klein.

Ich konnte Sonntag abend richtig gut schlafen, Sa Petermännchen-Cup und Flag-Catching Race gefahren, Sonntag bei meinem Firmen-Team und bei euch alle Rennen.

Dieses WE geht´s zur Deutschen...

@ ALL

Wenn das Wetter hält, will ich Donnerstag vormittag mal nach Wochen, oder doch schon Monaten das X8 wieder bewegen, ne lockere 40-50km Straßen-Runde Richtung Banzkow raus. Müßten aber schon so 9Uhr los, hab leider Spätschicht.

Hat einer Lust und Zeit?????


----------



## gt-liebhaber (13. September 2006)

Keiner mehr da...?

Wie sieht´s diese Woche Donnerstag aus?? Ich hab Frühschicht, könnte also möglicherweise ab 16:30 Uhr.


----------



## DragonLord (14. September 2006)

so bin ich auch mal wieder in sn. 
hat jemand lust morgen(fr) so gegen 16:00-16:30 mit um den neumühler see zu kommen?

ist relativ kurzfristig. aber vielleicht findet sich ja wer.


----------



## TheDarkKnight (14. September 2006)

Wetter ist ja momentan echt prima... bin leider ab morgen fürs Wochenende in Rostock wegen 3!!! Geburtstagsfeiern... sonst würde ich gerne mitkommen. Hoffe das Wetter hält sich noch ein wenig. Vielleicht kann ich dann auch nochmal mitfahren bevor uns nachher der Herbst langsam einholt.

Viel Spaß trotzdem.


----------



## stubenhocker (19. September 2006)

War gestern auch wieder eine schnelle Rund um den Neumühler. Bin ein Stück mit Jemandem mit einem Bulls(?)-Fully gefahren, der nach Gottesgabe wollte. Schöne Grüße an Dich!

@all: fahrt ihr den Neumühler komplett? Also alle Treppen? Ich musste gestern 2mal runter vom Rad.
MfG Alexander


----------



## DragonLord (19. September 2006)

Wo sind da treppen? Fahr ich wo anders lang? Bin bis jetzt noch nicht abgestiegen. 
Wie schauts mit morgen nachmittag aus, jemand Lust?


----------



## stubenhocker (19. September 2006)

Am "Steilufer" unterhalb des Werksgeländes (Kabelwerk?) in Wittenförden sind Holzstufen in den Weg gehauen. Weisst, wo? Runter fahre ich die, aber nicht rauf.


----------



## namenik (19. September 2006)

hi stubenhocker, der, den du abhaengen wolltest war ich  

btw. ich hab ein univega  

und ich fahr auch nicht die treppen, bei einer (oder zweien?) kann man daneben fahren, aber es gibt auch ein paar "unfahrbare"...

donnerstag? wie viel uhr?

lg, nik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt-liebhaber (19. September 2006)

@ Stubenhocker

Hab doch hier heut vormittag was von Rennradfahren gelesen. 

Am Donnerstag wär cool, wetter.com sagt gutes Wetter voraus, ab 16 Uhr hätte ich Zeit.
Ich sach mal am Montag hab ich alleine ne 56km-Runde in gut 1:45h geschafft, genauen Wert müßt ich in Keller ablesen gehen, jedenfalls waren´s 29,1km/h Schnitt auf nem Rundkurs südlich Schwerin bei viel Wind und zurück durch die Stadt 20% Anteil.

Meinst ich kann bei dir mithalten?


----------



## stubenhocker (20. September 2006)

@namenik: sorry, du warst so schnell, da habe ich nur "bulls" gelesen...
falls Du mich meintest mit do: ich kann nachmittags nicht, hole unsere tochter vom kindergarten ab und danach bin ich verplant. freitag vormittag könnte ich, aber da bist du in der schule, oder? heizt du eigentlich immer so?

@gt-liebhaber: zusammen rr fahren sollte klappen. ich warte auf meinen neuen laufradsatz (sollte ende der woch da sein), dann gehts weiter. donnerstag kann ich nicht, freitag vormittag mtb? ich könnte so ab 0900 für 2-3h.

@all: irgendjemand bock auf mtb am freitag (2209) ab 0900? ca.2-3h.
mfg alexander


----------



## TheDarkKnight (20. September 2006)

Ich frag mich auch gerade wo am Neumühler Treppen sind  
Aber die Runde die ich damals gefahren bin war auf dem Rückweg ja auch über diesem komischen Hof und nicht mehr am See lang. Denke da hab ich einiges verpasst.  

Ich würd auch gerne mal wieder ne Neumühler Runde unternehmen, Wetter scheint ja bombig zu werden zum Wochenende hin. 
Ich hätte am Freitag nachmittag Zeit, so ab 15 Uhr und Samstag sowie Sonntag. 
Vielleicht können wir ja ne kleine Truppe zusammenkriegen um ne lockere Runde um den See zu drehen. 

Am liebsten wäre mir Freitag, aber ich bin flexibel... wer kann noch, wer will nochmal?


----------



## DragonLord (20. September 2006)

Na Gott sein dank, habe schon gedacht ich habe als einziger was verpasst. 

Freitag kann ich leider nicht da gebe ich mir die Müritz. 
Am Sonntag hätte ich denk ich mal Nachmittag Zeit. Ist aber noch nicht 100 % sicher. 
Wie schauts im Notfall mit kommenden Montag aus?


----------



## gt-liebhaber (20. September 2006)

stubenhocker schrieb:
			
		

> @gt-liebhaber: zusammen rr fahren sollte klappen. ich warte auf meinen neuen laufradsatz (sollte ende der woch da sein), dann gehts weiter. donnerstag kann ich nicht, freitag vormittag mtb? ich könnte so ab 0900 für 2-3h.



Sorry, ich besitze leider kein MTB...  Kotzt mich auch an, aber mein Keller ist schon mit 4 Rädern gefüllt und der Geldbeutel auch leer.

Dafür müßt Ihr schon meinen kleinen Bruder befragen. 


Habe nächste Woche Urlaub, vielleicht läßt sich da was machen? Aber nur Mo-Mi, Do geht das Rad zu R............ zwecks Gabel zur Garantie einschicken, dann hab ich wochenlang kein fahrbereites Sport-Rad mehr.


----------



## TheDarkKnight (21. September 2006)

Also Sonntag wäre machbar, Montag kann ich leider nicht. Da muss ich arbeiten und könnte frühestens um 16 - 16:30 Uhr.


----------



## stubenhocker (22. September 2006)

gt-liebhaber schrieb:


> aber mein Keller ist schon mit 4 Rädern gefüllt
> 
> 
> dann hab ich wochenlang kein fahrbereites Sport-Rad mehr.



Was ist denn mit den anderen Dreien?

Bei mir hat sich der (heutige) freie Tag auch erledigt. Durfte für einen kranken Kollegen einspringen. Mo-Mi kann ich nicht, müssen wir dann später mal sehen.
Alexander


----------



## stubenhocker (22. September 2006)

DragonLord schrieb:


> Freitag kann ich leider nicht da gebe ich mir die Müritz.
> Am Sonntag hätte ich denk ich mal Nachmittag Zeit. Ist aber noch nicht 100 % sicher.
> Wie schauts im Notfall mit kommenden Montag aus?




Was machste denn an der Müritz?Einmal rum? Ich bin am Wochenende in meiner alten Heimat (Neubrandenburg), Mutti und Vatti besuchen. Am Sonnabend fahre ich mit einem Kumpel mal wieder um die Müritz. Wetter soll ja schön werden, hoffentlich sind nicht so viele Touris unterwegs...
MfG Alexander


----------



## gt-liebhaber (23. September 2006)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit den anderen Dreien?



-Trial
-Trekkingrad 28" mit 8Gang-Nabe 15kg
-Mifa 28" Tourensport
 mit 3Gang Rasant-Kettenschaltung

Damit ist auf Strecke keinerlei Staat zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killx (24. September 2006)

Moinsen

Ich komme auch aus schwerin, aber wir fahren eigentlich nur dirt, wald cross sträcken, oder in hallen. also run ums springen


----------



## DragonLord (26. September 2006)

@stubenhocker : Ja war einmal rum. Gibt ja zwischendurch schöne Teilstücke durch den Wald. Wir sind auf der Ostseite im Naturschutzpark noch den Tierschildern gefolgt. Die Rundwege die sich dahinter verbergen sind auch nicht schlecht. Schreit auf alle Fälle nach ner Wiederholung und kann ich nur weiterempfehlen. 
Aus welchen Stadtteil von Neubrandenburg kommtst du den ursprünglich. Nicht das man sich schon mal über den Weg gelaufen ist.


----------



## stubenhocker (26. September 2006)

DragonLord schrieb:


> @stubenhocker : Ja war einmal rum. Gibt ja zwischendurch schöne Teilstücke durch den Wald. Wir sind auf der Ostseite im Naturschutzpark noch den Tierschildern gefolgt. Die Rundwege die sich dahinter verbergen sind auch nicht schlecht. Schreit auf alle Fälle nach ner Wiederholung und kann ich nur weiterempfehlen.
> Aus welchen Stadtteil von Neubrandenburg kommtst du den ursprünglich. Nicht das man sich schon mal über den Weg gelaufen ist.



Was meinst Du denn mit Tierschildern?
Wir sind am Sa. rumgefahren. Traumhaft! Wobei, das schönste Stück war gesperrt (Boeck), so musste man Strasse fahren. Am nächsten Wochenende vielleicht wieder. Kennst Du www.dirtforce.de? Die machen am Sa. Party, da will ich mal hingucken.
In Neubrandenburg haben wir erst auf dem Datzeberg gewohnt, dann Ihlenfelder Vorstadt. Bist Du aus NB?
MfG Alexander


----------



## DragonLord (26. September 2006)

Nö die kenn ich nicht. Wüsste garnicht das in NB sowas gibt.
Bin aufm Datzeberg zur Penne gegangen.

Die Tierschilder sind noch Rundtouren durch den Wald. Sind so an halb meter höhen Pfosten angebracht.
Das gesperrte Stück ist trotzdem fahrbar


----------



## stubenhocker (26. September 2006)

DragonLord schrieb:


> Bin aufm Datzeberg zur Penne gegangen.
> 
> 
> Das gesperrte Stück ist trotzdem fahrbar



Bin auch auf dem Datzeberg zur Schule gegangen, in die 20.

Uns sagte jemand, der Weg (ab Boeck) wird neu gemacht und man komme da nicht über die Brücken?! Ich bin vor ein paar Jahren dort langgefahren und hatte einen Plattenweg in Erinnerung, den ich das fast schönste Teilstück fand. Naja, aber Wetter war geil und die Landschaft ja sowieso. Leider wars sehr voll, aber gut für den Umsatz.
MfG Alexander


----------



## DragonLord (27. September 2006)

Der Plattenweg existiert immer noch, teilweise jedenfalls. War landschaftlich echt der Hammer. 
Die 20 ist die in der Mitte, oder? Lang lang ist's her.
Wie schauts aus mit dem kommenden Dienstag 03.10. Sollte ja bei fast allen frei sein. Jemand Lust auf ne runde an dem Tag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (27. September 2006)

DragonLord schrieb:


> Die 20 ist die in der Mitte, oder? Lang lang ist's her.



Jepp.



DragonLord schrieb:


> Wie schauts aus mit dem kommenden Dienstag 03.10. Jemand Lust auf ne runde an dem Tag?



Ich kanns erst kurzfristig sagen, wegen meiner Familie. Wenn, dann wohl über Mittag, wenn die Kinder schlafen und so ca. 2 Stunden. RR oder MTB?
MfG Alexander


----------



## DragonLord (27. September 2006)

Mir gehts genau andersrum wie dem armen gt-liebhaber. Ich habe nur nen MTB zur Auswahl.


----------



## gt-liebhaber (27. September 2006)

DragonLord schrieb:


> Mir gehts genau andersrum wie dem armen gt-liebhaber. Ich habe nur nen MTB zur Auswahl.



Ja, ja immer rein in die blutende Wunde... 

@ stubenhocker

Behalt mein X8 wohl noch ´n bißchen, hab kein Bock im Urlaub gar nicht fahren zu können.
Ich wär also dabei, bin zwar über´s WE vom Drachenboot aus in München , bißchen Drachenbootfahren und bißchen Trinken, aber wir kommen wohl Montag wieder hoch.

Sag Bescheid, wenn da straßenmäßig was geht.


----------



## namenik (27. September 2006)

mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage - hat einer von euch das Werkzeug um die Shimano Hollowtech II Kurbel abzubauen und koennte es mir mal leihen?

Danke, Nik


----------



## DragonLord (1. Oktober 2006)

Wie schauts aus mit Dienstag. Noch irgend jemand Lust?


----------



## gt-liebhaber (2. Oktober 2006)

DragonLord schrieb:


> Wie schauts aus mit Dienstag. Noch irgend jemand Lust?



I´ll be back! 

Ja wie gesagt, wenn da straßenmäßig was geht, bin ich dabei.


----------



## TheDarkKnight (3. Oktober 2006)

So nachdem ich am Freitag nach meinem Lehrgang in Güstrow wieder zuhause aufschlug schnappte ich mir mein Bike und nahm nochmal den Neumühler See in Angriff. Nachdem ich auf der ersten Fahrt ja aufm Rückweg nur über Dörfer gefahren bin und nicht mehr am See, hab ichs diesmal andersrum aufgerollt und hab nu auch einen Weg gefunden der quasi bis auf ein kurzes Teilstück schön am Wasser lang geht.

Und die ominösen Treppen die Stubenhocker schon beschrieben hat, habe ich auch gefunden. Hier mal eine davon.  







Ist echt nen putziger Weg den man da fährt und ich musste auch paar mal absteigen. Einige Treppen habe ich beim runterfahren problemlos mitgenommen, einige waren mir dann aber auch zu ruppig... bzw. zu rutschig und schlecht einschätzbar.

Ansonsten war die Tour richtig spassig, es war sehr warm und es waren auch nur wenige Leute unterwegs. Einmal 2 Nordic-Walker die mich anscheinend nicht bemerken wollten, die gesamte Wegbreite einnahmen und auch keinen Platz machten, da bin ich dann einfach mittendurch. Streckenmässig warens knappe 24km für mich von zuhause aus.


----------



## gt-liebhaber (11. Oktober 2006)

*ThreadwiedervonSeiteZweihochhol*

Wo seit Ihr denn alle? 

Hab gestern das schöne Wetter genutzt und bin ´ne kleine 53km-Runde gedreht, obwohl mir die Beine noch vom http://www.zweibrueckenlauf.de schmerzten - lag aber an mangelnder Vorbereitung.

Also wenn hier noch einer Straße fahren will bis 60km am Stück, bitte melde dich. Wetter soll ja bis nächsten Mittwoch annähernd so bleiben...


----------



## namenik (12. Oktober 2006)

hey  

hab heute endlich mein gebrauchtes (neues) bike bekommen - ein trenga de - tdm-8  

also wer hat am we wann mal fuer eine tour zeit  oder seid ihr alles weicheier, die bei den temperaturen nicht mehr fahren  

btw. ... ich glaub ich kauf nie wieder ein fahrrad beim fachhaendler, zumindest nicht in sn, und erst recht nicht bei dem bekanntem haendler vom ziegenmarkt. der hat mir doch tatsaechlich 10 EUR fuer eine 5min Arbeit abgeknoepft - ein Tretlager ausbauen  die sollen sich nicht beschweren, wenn mehr ueber das internet kaufen  

na ja, ... gute nacht, und meldet euch mal


----------



## gt-liebhaber (12. Oktober 2006)

namenik schrieb:
			
		

> hab heute endlich mein gebrauchtes (neues) bike bekommen - ein trenga de - tdm-8



Meinen GlÃ¼ckwunsch, stell mal paar Bilder oder Daten rein, wo hast es her? E.. oder Ã¼ber drei Ecken abgekauft?



			
				namenik schrieb:
			
		

> also wer hat am we wann mal fuer eine tour zeit  oder seid ihr alles weicheier, die bei den temperaturen nicht mehr fahren



Wie gesagt, ich habe gar kein MTB, wollte mir fÃ¼rÂ´n Winter glatt nen Stevens M6 zulegen, leider gibtÂ´s das im 2007er Programm nicht mehr. 



			
				namenik schrieb:
			
		

> btw. ... ich glaub ich kauf nie wieder ein fahrrad beim fachhaendler, zumindest nicht in sn, und erst recht nicht bei dem bekanntem haendler vom ziegenmarkt. der hat mir doch tatsaechlich 10 EUR fuer eine 5min Arbeit abgeknoepft - ein Tretlager ausbauen  die sollen sich nicht beschweren, wenn mehr ueber das internet kaufen



Den VerkÃ¤ufer kenne ich schon seit 1995 bereits aus einem anderen GeschÃ¤ft, da bist du noch mit StÃ¼tzrÃ¤dern durch die Gegend gerollert.  Der ist stets bemÃ¼ht und hat Erfahrung. Das wird aber durch die Werkstattleistung regelmÃ¤Ãig schwer erschÃ¼ttert. Werde heute wiederholt wegen dem selben Problem mein Cityflyer dorthin bringen mÃ¼ssen, leider ist noch Garantie drauf.

Ãbrigens wird dort mit Festpreisen abgerechnet, ich weiÃ nicht, woraus die sich berechnen, aber ich denke es werden Erfahrungswerte sein.

Ich arbeite in der Nutzfahrzeugwerkstatt eines groÃen Unternehmens
 aus dem LÃ¤ndle, bei uns wird auf Basis festvorgegebener Zeit-/Arbeitswerte abgerechnet, wenn du schneller bist als der AW-Satz dein GlÃ¼ck, wenn du dreimal so lange brauchst, dein Pech.

So kann das natÃ¼rlich auch beim FahrradhÃ¤ndler sein, bei dem einen geht das Tretlager ruckzuck raus und bei dem Anderen muss es erst stundenlang mit RostlÃ¶ser bearbeitet werden, in jedem Fall kostets 10â¬.

PS: Ich will den Laden bestimmt nicht in Schutz nehmen, kenne das aber wie gesagt aus meiner eigenen tÃ¤glichen Erfahrung der letzten acht Jahre.

PPS: So das war aber jetzt ganz schÃ¶n lang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank_Schwerin (12. Oktober 2006)

gt-liebhaber schrieb:


> PS: Ich will den Laden bestimmt nicht in Schutz nehmen, kenne das aber wie gesagt aus meiner eigenen täglichen Erfahrung der letzten acht Jahre.



Ich habe auch nur gute Erfahrungen mit dem Geschäft am Ziegenmarkt gemacht. Es sind fast alle Teile sofort verfügbar und nicht wie bei den anderen Läden in SN mit langen wartezeiten verbunden. 

Ein Bike würde ich da auch nicht kaufen, weil es zu teuer ist und zweitens mir die Auswahl fehlt. 

Zur Werkstatt: Da arbeitet ein Kumpel von mir und macht seine Arbeit meiner Meinung nach sehr gut. Der Preis von 10 Euro ist OK. Die müssen auch leben und reich werden die mit der Werkstatt nicht. Ich kann da etwas hinter die Kullissen blicken.

Wenn du es nicht zahlen willst, dann kaufe dir ein Demontage-Schlüssel, dann kannst es selbst machen.

Ich habe alle Läden in SN getestet und nur Rademacher hat mich als sportlicher Fahrer überzeugt.

Gruß Frank


----------



## DragonLord (12. Oktober 2006)

ja ja der ****. mir hat es schon gereicht als ich rein bin und mir mein bike kaufen wollte. da mich nach 25 minuten keiner bedient hat bin ich wieder raus, obwohl sich 2 an der kasse gelangweilt haben (bin da vielleicht auch nen bischen eigen). damals war ich noch überlegen ob cube oder stevens. jetzt habe ich nen cube .  die werkstatt habe ich noch nicht in anspruch genommen. also auch kein urteil von mir.

Wie schauts aus mit sonntag nachmittag durch gelände?


----------



## gt-liebhaber (12. Oktober 2006)

Frank_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch nur gute Erfahrungen mit dem Geschäft am Ziegenmarkt gemacht. Es sind fast alle Teile sofort verfügbar und nicht wie bei den anderen Läden in SN mit langen wartezeiten verbunden.



Das hab ich heut gemerkt, Di hieß es noch "...haben wir immer da...", heut Satz mit X, das war wohl nix, na ja freut sich ein Internethändler über Umsatz. 



			
				Frank_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Werkstatt: Da arbeitet ein Kumpel von mir und macht seine Arbeit meiner Meinung nach sehr gut. Der Preis von 10 Euro ist OK. Die müssen auch leben und reich werden die mit der Werkstatt nicht. Ich kann da etwas hinter die Kullissen blicken.



Ich sag ja auch gar nix dagegen, nur die Verhältnismäßigkeit sollte gewahrt bleiben, dein Kumpel hat bestimmt nicht viel von den 10 für diese 5min-Arbeit...


----------



## namenik (12. Oktober 2006)

... da hab ich ja was losgetreten  aber mir ist der laden einfach suspekt ... ich hab mich schon zwei mal wegen eines fahrradkaufs beraten lassen bei denen:

das erste mal hies es "unter 700 EUR bekommst du garantiert nichts" (ich hatte gesagt max. 600-650 EUR) - ich war vorher bei den anderen gewesen, die mir deutlich interesantere Angebote gemacht haben, bzw. das ganze etwas freundlicher verpackt haben+sich kooperativ gezeigt haben ...

beim zweiten mal (jetzt) wollte ich mir ein rad fuer ~1000 EUR kaufen, lies mir die raeder zeigen, und mitten im gespraech faellt dem verkaeufer ein, er muesse ja telefonieren und ab, war er am telefon ... darauf hab ich mein rad dann nicht da gekauft, und nicht 100-200 EUR mehr bezahlt, dass ich es von einem lolalem haendler hab ...

und wieder hab ich so viel geschrieben  

werd aber gleich mal raus und mein trenga knipsen - ist aus dem modelljahr 05, bisher kaum gefahren worden, kmpl. xt (dc-disc), skareb, mavic xc317er Felgen ... oehm ja, fotos kommen dann gleich


----------



## gt-liebhaber (13. Oktober 2006)

Ich sag jetzt mal nix mehr...

Außer, schönes Rad! Wir, also mein Bruder und ich hatten selber mal jeder ein Trenga, er ein TDM3, ich ein TDF4.
Das TDM3 war schneller geklaut wie wir gucken konnten, mein TDF4 hatte ich immerhin fast 3 Jahre.
Danach hat mein Bruder das bekommen, umgebaut und bis kurz vor Weihnachten 2005 noch weitergefahren, dann wieder Diebstahl am hellichten Tag vom Margaretenhof, gesichert mit einem "alten" Kryptonite New York. Das wird der Fehler gewesen sein...


----------



## stubenhocker (14. Oktober 2006)

Also ich mach soweit alles selbst an meinen Rädern. Kleinere Sachen (Schrauben, Kleinteille) kaufe ich bei Rademacher, größere Sachen (Klamotten, Teile) im Internet. Da tun mir die lokalen Händler zwar ein bisschen leid, aber wenn ich § sparen kann....
Schönes Beispiel Einkaufen in SN: als ich mal was bei Kather kaufen wollte (ca.100), hiess es: haben wir nicht da, können wir bestellen. "na denn macht mal" "Ja, müssen Sie aber Versandkosten zahlen oder warten, bis wir eine größere Bestellmenge zusammenhaben" Hä? Gehts noch? Also doch Internet.
Schönes Wochenende @ all,
Alexander


----------



## namenik (15. Oktober 2006)

so ... wollen wir mal wieder zurueck zum thema kommen?

ich war jetzt am sa am ratzeburger see ein wenig radeln, wie sieht es bei euch am naechstem we aus? freitag mittag/nachmittag oder sa?


----------



## DragonLord (17. Oktober 2006)

Fr und Sa ist bei mir immer schlecht. Da bin ich meist in Wismar. Vielleicht klappt  es aber diesen Sa. Würde mich deswegen nochmal morgen melden.

Mir ist am So nen MTBiker auf dem Franzosenweg Richtung Mueß entgegen gekommen. Das war nicht zufällig einer von den hier Anwesenden?


----------



## Frank_Schwerin (17. Oktober 2006)

am besten wir posten mal alle eine bild, denn ich bin mir fast sicher, dass ich irgendjemanden hier aus dem thread schonmal in SN begegnet bin !

ich treffe auf meinen touren nämlich immer die selben leute.

im anhang das bild - und hat mich schonmal jemand gesehen ??

@gt-liebhaber

habe den kommentar zum RR im RR Forum gelesen!

Wir können gerne mal ne Runde zusammen fahren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt-liebhaber (17. Oktober 2006)

Frank_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> am besten wir posten mal alle eine bild, denn ich bin mir fast sicher, dass ich irgendjemanden hier aus dem thread schonmal in SN begegnet bin !



Na ja bringt aber nur was, wenn sich jeder in Bikekleidung mit Bike knipst.  Unterwegs mit Helm auf´m Kopf und Sonnenbrille erkennt man eh keinen, außerdem bin ich kurzsichtig...  



			
				Frank_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> und hat mich schonmal jemand gesehen ??



Noch nicht...



			
				Frank_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> @gt-liebhaber
> 
> habe den kommentar zum RR im RR Forum gelesen!
> 
> Wir können gerne mal ne Runde zusammen fahren !



Für heut ist das glaub ich zu kurzfristig, oder? Wollt heut nachmittag gegen 15/16 Uhr rum auf ´ne ~55km-Runde Richtung Goldenstädt los.

PS: Hier mal ich, einmal in Fahrradtrikot, da hat der Blitz geblendet.  Und einmal in Normal.


----------



## Frank_Schwerin (17. Oktober 2006)

hallo, heute geht bei mir gar nicht, muss gleich nach HWI zur FH, habe noch Vorlesungen heute.

Am Wochenende hätte ich Zeit ! 

Gruß Frank


----------



## gt-liebhaber (17. Oktober 2006)

Frank_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> hallo, heute geht bei mir gar nicht, muss gleich nach HWI zur FH, habe noch Vorlesungen heute.
> 
> Am Wochenende hätte ich Zeit !
> 
> Gruß Frank



Na denn viel Spaß beim Lernen! PS: Was machste denn?

WE sieht schlecht aus, Sa muss ich arbeiten und So wird bei gutem Wetter gesegelt, siehe Bild, der hinten an der Pinne bin ich. Waren im Sommer schonmal, da war aber kein richtiger Wind wie man sieht:


----------



## Frank_Schwerin (17. Oktober 2006)

Und wie sieht es nächstes Wochenende aus ?


----------



## gt-liebhaber (17. Oktober 2006)

Frank_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie sieht es nächstes Wochenende aus ?



Da bin ich leider in Stuttgart, "Auswanderin" besuchen, ist der Arbeit hinterhergezogen wie so viele Jugendliche aus diesem Bundesland. 

Ansonsten hätte ich noch nächste Woche vormittags anzubieten, wenn wir gegen 9 loskommen, sind wir nach ner 50km-Runde locker pünktlich zurück, muss viertel nach zwölf zur Arbeit los.


PS: Heute ~64km in 2:20h, nur 27,5km/h Durchschnitt; die Runde führte mich bei ganz schön Gegenwind über Pinnow, Zietlitz, Sukow, Banzkow, Mirow, Jamel nach Goldenstädt und dann an der B106 zurück nach Schwerin.


----------



## Frank_Schwerin (17. Oktober 2006)

gt-liebhaber schrieb:


> Ansonsten hätte ich noch nächste Woche vormittags anzubieten, wenn wir gegen 9 loskommen, sind wir nach ner 50km-Runde locker pünktlich zurück, muss viertel nach zwölf zur Arbeit los.



Vor 9 Uhr ist schon hart für einen Studenten. So wie es aussieht hätte ich am kommenden Dienstag Zeit, der Prof. ist auf Dienstreise und ich habe keine Vorlesung!

Kalt ist es um die Uhrzeit auch noch !

Ich komme übrigens aus Godern. Müsste also erst irgendwie nach SN fahren !

Wo kommst du genau her ?

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt-liebhaber (19. Oktober 2006)

Frank_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Vor 9 Uhr ist schon hart für einen Studenten. So wie es aussieht hätte ich am kommenden Dienstag Zeit, der Prof. ist auf Dienstreise und ich habe keine Vorlesung!


Warum hab ich gewußt, das sowas kommt.? 



			
				Frank_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Kalt ist es um die Uhrzeit auch noch !



Das is wohl war, außerdem sagt der Wetterbericht auch noch was von 60-70% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit... 



			
				Frank_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme übrigens aus Godern. Müsste also erst irgendwie nach SN fahren !


 Könnten uns auch am Denkmal hinter der Störbrücke oben an der Umgehung treffen.?



			
				Frank_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kommst du genau her ?


 ...so ziemlich direkt aus der Feldstadt...

@ namenik

Hab hier noch´n Bild vom TDM3 gefunden, leider nur schnell mit´m Handy abgeknipst:


----------



## namenik (21. Oktober 2006)

hab gestern meinen Racing Ralph durchloechert ... und in der nacht zusaetzlich noch meine wade falsch angespannt --> verdammter krampf

dafuer bin ich ersteinmal bis naechste woche sonntag verreist - den dienstag danach haette ich aber frei?

und ich dachte wir waeren mtbler, denen das wetter egal ist


----------



## gt-liebhaber (22. Oktober 2006)

namenik schrieb:
			
		

> und ich dachte wir waeren mtbler, denen das wetter egal ist




Ja schon, geh ja auch bei Regen laufen und Drachenbootfahren, aber Radeln macht da keinen Spaß, muss man echt aufpasssen, das man sich nicht ledert mit den schmalen Reifen.


----------



## Frank_Schwerin (22. Oktober 2006)

@gt-liebhaber 

Ich habe kommenden Dienstag doch keine Zeit.

Lass uns das mal auf eines der kommenden Wochenenden verschieben.

Solange kein Schnee liegt bin ich mit dem RR unterwegs !

Gruß Frank


----------



## gt-liebhaber (23. Oktober 2006)

Frank_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe kommenden Dienstag doch keine Zeit.


 Ja alles klar, läßt sich nicht ändern. Wetter hat sich ja eh so entwickelt, wie´s der Wetterbericht letzte Woche schon vorausgeahnt hat.



			
				Frank_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Lass uns das mal auf eines der kommenden Wochenenden verschieben.


 Kein Thema...



			
				Frank_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Solange kein Schnee liegt bin ich mit dem RR unterwegs !


 Dito...

PS: Das war unser Sonntag, Segeltörn auf dem Schweriner See auf einem nachgebauten Zeesenboot:





Da ging noch mehr, was die Krängung(Schräglage) angeht, dann hätt ich aber die Kamera nicht mehr halten können, war ´ne gute Windstärke 3 bis anfangs 4, Vmax laut GPS 15,7km/h.


----------



## namenik (5. November 2006)

so... gestern Abend hab ich noch eine schoene Runde um den Neumuehler See gemacht (bzw. auf der Nordseite einmal hin und zurueck) um meine Mirage einzuweihen 
Eigentlich hatte ich noch ein wenig kaeltere Temperatur, bisschen feuchtigkeit erwartet gehabt, aber na ja ... musste so halt einmal anhalten um mich etwas auszuziehen 

Wie siehts bei euch naechste Woche Sonntag aus?


----------



## namenik (21. Dezember 2006)

und alle sind tief im winterschlaf  oder faehrt von euch noch jemand? Gestern gab es bei mir mal wieder eine schoene Runde um den Neumuehler See, inkl. Glasscherbe im Reifen


----------



## Frank_Schwerin (21. Dezember 2006)

moin, also ich bin noch immer unterwegs, knappe 1000 kilometer schaffe ich noch im monat -  allerdings nur noch mit dem RR. das wetter spielt ja noch mit. wenn schnee kommt steige ich wieder aufs MTB!


----------



## namenik (21. Dezember 2006)

RRrrrr ... wir sind doch hier in einem MTB Forum ^^


----------



## gt-liebhaber (21. Dezember 2006)

Die Zeit ist bei mir immer das Problem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (5. Januar 2007)

Hallo nach Schwerin, hab gerad mal im Norddeutschlandforum gestöbert und das hier gefunden. Im Juli war ich auch mal auf Durchreise in Schwerin, kam von der Ostsee/Wismar und bin auch über den Störkanal (Plate) zum Elde- Müritzkanal gefahren um nach Hause zu fahren. Schwerin hat mir sehr gut gefallen und wenn ich im Sommer Zeit finde werd ich sicher dort noch mal ein Wochenende verbringen.


So long,


----------



## gt-liebhaber (5. Januar 2007)

toschi schrieb:


> Hallo nach Schwerin, hab gerad mal im Norddeutschlandforum gestöbert und das hier gefunden. Im Juli war ich auch mal auf Durchreise in Schwerin, kam von der Ostsee/Wismar und bin auch über den Störkanal (Plate) zum Elde- Müritzkanal gefahren um nach Hause zu fahren. Schwerin hat mir sehr gut gefallen und wenn ich im Sommer Zeit finde werd ich sicher dort noch mal ein Wochenende verbringen.
> 
> 
> So long,



Danke für die Blumen für unsere wunderschöne Landeshauptstadt!

Hier ein Bild unserer Hauptattraktion neben den Sieben Seen...  :


----------



## gt-liebhaber (10. März 2007)

Jetzt muss ich den Beitrag doch mal aus der Versenkung holen! 

Zwei Monate ohne eine Antwort... 


Na ja egal, das Wetter ist gut, der Wetterbericht spricht über´s Hoch Maggi, also Leute auf gehts!!

Mein Vorschlag: morgen 14Uhr eine Runde von Innenstadt Schwerin über Franzosenweg, Mueß, Consrade, Plate, Banzkow, Hasenhäge und an der B106 wieder zurück nach SN - Schnittplanung ~27km/h  - Streckenlänge ~45km - Zeitfaktor ~2h

Was haltet Ihr davon?

Bin per PN, ICQ unter zweisechsdreinulleinseinszweidreieins oder Email gustav1981atgmaildotcom fast immer erreichbar.


----------



## gt-liebhaber (27. März 2007)

*hochschubs*

Immer noch alle im Winterschlaf!?

Fahr schon seit langem, quasi Anfang März wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. Hab heute gerade die 180er-Scheibe an meine Racefeile bauen lassen und bin am WE fahrbereit, kleine Inspektion vorher und ab kanns gehen.


----------



## resemann (30. März 2007)

*auchmalschubsenwill*

Tach an Alle !
Bin seit längerem mal wieder im Inet und daher wieder hier... 

An alle MTB´er, die RR aber auch dürfen mitkommen wenn sie wollen 

Wer hat am Samstag oder Sonntag Lust auf Neumühler See oder ähnliches? (Treffpunkt vormittags/mittags an der SuK)
Bin auch für andere Ideen zu haben, Hauptsache ich fahr nicht allein.



P.S. : Suche Trialinteressierten Schweriner (wahlweise auch Schwerinerin *g*) zum gemeinsamen trialen. *hoff*



keep riding

Robert


----------



## toschi (30. März 2007)

resemann schrieb:


> TrengaDE TDF-4 2000 *(geklaut) *


 wem denn?


----------



## resemann (30. März 2007)

@ toschi : hast wohl nachgelesen wah 

Mir wurd´s gezockt...Ich hatte es vom GT-Liebhaber (meinem Bruder, shit jetzt hab ich mich geoutet *g*) abgekauft weil mein TrengaDE TDM-3 kurz vorher geklaut wurde und er n neues Bike hatte.


----------



## toschi (30. März 2007)

nachlesen braucht man da nicht


> resemann
> Mitglied
> 
> 
> ...


 
 
wenns jetzt jemand anderes fährt warum steht es noch da?

mein Beileid trotzdem


----------



## resemann (2. April 2007)

...
no comment
...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheDarkKnight (2. April 2007)

Ja so langsam kommen alle aus den Löchern gekrochen  Wetter ist ja momentan bombig. Ich radle auch schon ne ganze Weile meine Runden mit'm Bike. Neumühler See müssten wir mal wieder in Angriff nehmen, nur is bei mir momentan noch zuviel los an den Wochenende. Denke das nach der Hochzeit meines Kumpels in 2 Wochen dann mal wieder etwas mehr freie Zeit am WE ist.

Würd mich freuen da mal wieder einmal rumzuheizen  

Sonnige Grüße


----------



## gt-liebhaber (4. April 2007)

TheDarkKnight schrieb:
			
		

> Ja so langsam kommen alle aus den Löchern gekrochen  Wetter ist ja momentan bombig.



Aus welchem Loch denn, mein Bruder und ich waren den ganzen Winter über nie in einem drin. 

Mein X8 hat zwar dieses Jahr erst vier km gelaufen, zum Händler und zurück, aber das Alltagsrad dafür schon wieder >1000km hinter sich, is ja kein Tacho dran zum Gucken, Wert nur geschätzt.


----------



## TheDarkKnight (4. April 2007)

Naja mit "Löchern" meine ich die Forumslöcher  also das hier langsam wieder Leben in den Thread kommt. Ich bin den Winter über auch regelmässig unterwegs gewesen, war ja nicht wirklich richtig kalt.

Aber Kilometer schrubben tue ich da nicht so ich fahre dann ja eher für den Fun und auch bisschen für die Ausdauer, Tagesstrecke sind meist so um die 25km die ich dann runterkurbel. Klingt nach nicht viel, reicht mir aber vorerst.


----------



## gt-liebhaber (26. April 2007)

*SCHUBS*

Immer noch alle in nem Loch...?

BTW. bis auf´n Arbeitsweg hab ich allerdings im Moment auch keinerlei Zeit sportmäßig was auf´m Rad zu tun... Drachenbootsaison geht los, da werden Trainingslager gemacht; am 12.05. ist schon wieder Nachtlauf, dafür muss auch trainiert werden und der Beitrag für´s Fitneßstudio will ja auch abgearbeitet werden.


----------



## gt-liebhaber (29. Mai 2007)

*SCHUBS*

Immer noch keiner da...?

X8 hat knapp 500km und am Sonntag einen Kettenriss hinter sich.


----------



## namenik (26. Juni 2007)

so, seit einer woche ist nun auch mein fahrrad wieder fahrbereit  hab inwischen auch schon eine schoene tour am neumuehler + innensee gemacht ... am ende war es dann dunkel, aber meine mirage hat mir gute dienste geleistet  

meldet euch doch mal, wenn wieder etwas ansteht - gerne auch unter der woche am abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadCyborg (31. Juli 2007)

ich bin von mitte august bis mitte september oder so mal wieder in der heimat.
hat einer lust da was zu fahren? tendenziell eher am wochenende, aber dann auch etwas mehr als nur ne runde um den neumühler see. da ich eh ein rad mit hochnehmen müsste hätte ich auch die wahl mein rennrad mitzunehmen...


----------



## gt-liebhaber (31. Juli 2007)

MadCyborg schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin von mitte august bis mitte september oder so mal wieder in der heimat.
> hat einer lust da was zu fahren? tendenziell eher am wochenende, aber dann auch etwas mehr als nur ne runde um den neumühler see. da ich eh ein rad mit hochnehmen müsste hätte ich auch die wahl mein rennrad mitzunehmen...




Da wär ich dabei... hab zwar kein Rennrad, aber halt so´n Zwitterteil - Schnitte von 34km/h sind locker drin... meld dich dann nochmal kurzfristig per ICQ!

Hab in der Woche vorm Drachenbootfestival am Pfaffenteich Urlaub, da am WE natürlich keine Zeit, aber die WE´s danach sind grundsätzlich erstmal frei...


----------



## MadCyborg (3. August 2007)

so, vorentscheidung ist gefallen: ich nehm mein auf geländebetrieb umgerüstetes stadtrad mit. war damit gestern unterwegs und das fetzt. da is nix dran was kuaputgehen kann.


----------



## gt-liebhaber (27. September 2007)

*SCHUBS*

Also wer hat Lust ´ne Runde zu drehen, Montag vormittag! Westlich oder südlich Schwerins, noch sinds nur zwei Meinungen.

Dabei sind bereits:

Stubenhocker
gt-liebhaber


----------



## stubenhocker (28. September 2007)

Gunnar, ich rufe Dich am So. an, hab Dir auch gemailt.
Ob Rennrad, MTB oder Crosser können wir ja kurzfristig entscheiden.


----------



## stubenhocker (17. Oktober 2007)

Mal ein neuer Terminvorschlag: Donnerstag (18.10.) und/oder Freitag (19.10.), jeweils Vormittag, ca. 0900-1200. Ob MTB, RR oder Quer ist mir erstmal egal.
MfG Alexander


----------



## gt-liebhaber (17. Oktober 2007)

stubenhocker schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ein neuer Terminvorschlag: Donnerstag (18.10.) und/oder Freitag (19.10.), jeweils Vormittag, ca. 0900-1200. Ob MTB, RR oder Quer ist mir erstmal egal.




Wäre dabei.
RR wäre schön.
Um 12 ist maximal, muss dann zur Spätschicht.


PS: Mein MTB/Weihnachtsgeschenk habe ich gestern bestellt, Liefertermin ist wohl Ende November.  - Stevens Manic 08!


----------



## stubenhocker (17. Oktober 2007)

Hast Du gestern Abend meine SMS bekommen? 
Fahren wir morgen, Do? 
0900? 
Wo Treff? 
Welche Strecke? Mir bekämen so 60-70 eher lockere Kilometer ganz gut, bin noch am Auskurieren.
Alexander


----------



## gt-liebhaber (17. Oktober 2007)

stubenhocker schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du gestern Abend meine SMS bekommen?
> Fahren wir morgen, Do?
> 0900?
> Wo Treff?
> Welche Strecke? Mir bekämen so 60-70 eher lockere Kilometer ganz gut, bin noch am Auskurieren.




Ja, habe ich. Hab auch vor ner halben Stunde oder so geantwortet, aber auch noch keine Statusbestätigung bekommen. Wollt ich gestern abend um elf nich mehr machen. 

Freitag passt mir besser...

Treff hängt ja davon ab, wo wir hinwollen, wenn du ne schöne RR-Strecke nordwärts raus hast, komm ich nach Lankow hoch. Ansonsten können wir ja so Richtung Pinnow, Zietlitz, Sukow, Banzkow, Mirow, Goldenstädt, B106 zurück fahren, das sollte für nen Freitag vormittag schon reichen...

Bin auch überhaupt nicht im Training, bin vor drei Wochen oder so das letzte Mal mit dem RR gefahren, seitdem keine Zeit gefunden und krieg heut ´ne Grippeschutzimpfung, mal sehen wie ich die vertrage...
 merke momentan jeden Tag beim Arbeitsweg meine leeren kraftlosen Beine.


----------



## stubenhocker (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Gunnar,
Strecke habe ich nordwestlich raus eine schöne 60er Runde fürs Rennrad. Oder mit dem Crosser durch die Lewitz-Waldwege? Ich melde mich morgen nochmal bei Dir, dann sprechen wir Zeit und Treff ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt-liebhaber (18. Oktober 2007)

stubenhocker schrieb:
			
		

> Oder mit dem Crosser durch die Lewitz-Waldwege.




Isch habe gar keinen Crosser, nur vier andere Räder....


----------



## gt-liebhaber (30. November 2007)

Tja, so schnell kanns gehen, hab nichts mehr womit man fahren könnte! 

Schaut euch mal um, hört euch um, ob was angeboten wird.?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4266317&postcount=841


----------



## horst_sonne (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

eigentlich in weiter Westlichen Gefilden unterwegs, mache ich in dieser Woche Heimurlaub bei meinen Eltern. 

Denn Renner und ein MTB hab ich hier und bin auch schon ganz gut die alten Runden gefahren. Alleine machts aber nur halb so viel Spaß, und deshalb wollte ich fragen, ob es fürs Wochenende von den hier anwesenden die eine oder andere Runde in und um der Landeshauptsstadt geplant ist. 

Außerdem interessiert es mich, ob es hier in der Gegend feste Radtreffs gibt, bei denen sich die Radler treffen und eine gemeinsame Runde drehen wollen. Wenn ja, wann und wer und wo und wie schnell? Vielleicht gibt es ja sowas auch hier. 

Danke für die Infos und vielleicht bis zum Wochenende. 

Gruß aus Wittenförden, 
Hannes.


----------



## gt-liebhaber (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo!

Bei mir stehen auch wieder neue Bikes in der Wohnung!
Ein Alltagsrad und ein lecker Renner, siehe Signatur, die ist aktuell...

Ich könnte womöglich Sonntag vormittag. So um neun, halb zehne los, zum Mittag wieder zu Hause sein.?

Alexander, wie siehts bei dir aus!?

Radtreffs kenne ich nicht, bin meist alleine unterwegs...

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## stubenhocker (23. Februar 2008)

Hallo Gunnar, nee, ich kann nicht, muss arbeiten. Gehts bei Dir am Do oder Fr Vormittag, ca. 0830-1030? Müsste dann um 1200 wieder malochen.
Schöne Sonntags-Ausfahrt,
Alexander


----------



## stubenhocker (23. Februar 2008)

@Hannes: diese Woche heisst? Diese Woche die gerade zuende geht?
Ansonsten siehe ein Post höher.
Alexander


----------



## gt-liebhaber (23. Februar 2008)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Hallo Gunnar, nee, ich kann nicht, muss arbeiten. Gehts bei Dir am Do oder Fr Vormittag, ca. 0830-1030? Müsste dann um 1200 wieder malochen.
> Schöne Sonntags-Ausfahrt,
> Alexander



So früh kann ich noch kein Rad fahren...  Nein im Ernst leider hab ich nächste Woche Frühschicht, muss dort also arbeiten.

Leider meldet sich Hannes nicht mehr.


----------



## stubenhocker (1. April 2008)

Nächster Versuch: 
Diesen Donnerstag und Freitag (3.+4.4.) 10:00 Rennrad, ca. 2 Stunden, eher locker. Hat wer Bock? Gunnar?
Alexander


----------



## gt-liebhaber (1. April 2008)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Nächster Versuch:
> Diesen Donnerstag und Freitag (3.+4.4.) 10:00 Rennrad, ca. 2 Stunden, eher locker. Hat wer Bock? Gunnar?
> Alexander



Sorry, hab erst in der letzten Aprilwoche mal wieder Spät. Und am WE hast du ja leider keine Zeit, war Sonntag nachmittag gerade unterwegs...

PS: Warst du beim Osterduathlon?

PPS: Hab deine SMS auch bekommen.

PPPS: Und deinen Beitrag im RR-news gelesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (2. April 2008)

Hallo Gunnar, den Osterduathlon habe ich nicht mitgemacht, am kommenden WE darf ich wieder arbeiten, in der nächsten Woche habe ich Spätdienst, fange um 1200 mit der Arbeit an. Da werde ich früh (0800-1000) auf jeden Fall fahren. Kannst Dich ja mal melden. 
Warst schon bei Rademacher? Ansonsten schreib mal genau, was Du für Dein Diamant brauchst, ich habe da noch andere Quellen.
Alex


----------



## gt-liebhaber (2. April 2008)

stubenhocker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gunnar, den Osterduathlon habe ich nicht mitgemacht



Schade, der war geil... Schnee, Wind, kalt... Herrlich für Ostermontag 



			
				stubenhocker schrieb:
			
		

> Warst schon bei Rademacher? Ansonsten schreib mal genau, was Du für Dein Diamant brauchst, ich habe da noch andere Quellen.




Mein Bruder war heut nachmittag da und ich vorhin auf dem Weg zum Kraft-Training auch nochmal.

Olaf sprach von hat er nich, wie üblich, selber bauen und so... 
Mein Brüderchen war aber auch bei Rachow, da konnte Ihm eine Altgeselle helfen, der hat nen Abzieher für 8 bestellt, soll Freitag da sein, mal schauen...


----------



## stubenhocker (23. Juni 2008)

Mal wieder hoch damit und bitte die nächsten Vorschläge! Gunnar?!


----------



## ritzelschleifer (7. August 2008)

hi,
ich bin den ganzen August über dienstlich in Schwerin... Optimistisch, wie ich bin, habe ich mein MTB mal mitgenommen... was lohnt sich mtb-technisch in der näheren Umgebung von S. denn so?


----------



## MadCyborg (7. August 2008)

ritzelschleifer schrieb:


> hi,
> ich bin den ganzen August über dienstlich in Schwerin... Optimistisch, wie ich bin, habe ich mein MTB mal mitgenommen... was lohnt sich mtb-technisch in der näheren Umgebung von S. denn so?



Die Runde um den Neumühler See! Ich werde wohl die letzten beiden Augustwochen in SN sein, wann genau kann ich aber nicht sagen. Aber ich wäre dann auf jeden Fall für ne Runde zu haben.


----------



## stubenhocker (11. August 2008)

ritzelschleifer schrieb:


> hi,
> ich bin den ganzen August über dienstlich in Schwerin... Optimistisch, wie ich bin, habe ich mein MTB mal mitgenommen... was lohnt sich mtb-technisch in der näheren Umgebung von S. denn so?


 
Neumühler See ist kurz, aber schön und knackig. Bin ich gestern Mittag gefahren, da die Strecke quasi vor meiner Haustür losgeht. Wir können die mal zusammen fahren, hätte Zeit (meistens Abneds aber auch tagsüber). Ansonsten gibts noch schöne Strecken, aber eher Touren durch Wald und Flur.
Schreib mir ne PN oder eine Mail.
Alexander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (18. August 2008)

Nächster Treff für eine oder zwei Runde/n Neumühler See: Dienstag, 19.08., 19:15 Uhr, Südufer (Abzweig Umgehungsstrasse/Neumühler Strasse).
Alexander


----------



## stubenhocker (31. März 2009)

Mal wieder ein Versuch, ein paar Leute zusammenzubekommen:

-Mittwoch 1.4. 8:30Uhr Neumühler See (1 oder 2 schnelle Runden) MTB
-Donnerstag + Freitag, 2.+3.4., ab 8:30 2-4h Rennrad.

Gruß, Alex


----------



## migros (31. März 2009)

@Stubenhocker

Bin ab 07.04. für ca. 2 Wochen in der Nähe von Schwerin bei den Schwiegereltern zu Besuch.
Wenn dann Touren anstehen, wäre ich vielleicht dabei...
Was lohnt sich denn noch so ausser Neumühler See, Schweriner Seerunde und Muesser Holz ?

Gruss,
migros


----------



## stubenhocker (4. April 2009)

Dann bin ich in Italien . 
Mit dem MTB: Pinnower See, links der Strecke Kritzow-Weberin bzw. rechts davon in Ri. Basthorst, schön ist auch ein Trail im Naturschutzgebiet(?) am Ostufer Schalsee. Mit dem MTB fahre ich nicht so oft, sondern eher Crosser und RR.
Viel Spaß, 
Alex


----------



## migros (4. April 2009)

hey, danke für die Tips, Stubenhocker.
...und viel Spass in Italien...

Gruss,
migros


----------



## crowi (2. August 2009)

hey bin zwar nicht aus schwerin aber aus ludwigslust is ja nicht soweit weg ... fahre auch mtb und hätte mal echt bock mit paar mehr leuten durch die stedt zu heizen . 

mfg


----------



## HandyEntsperrer (12. August 2009)

Moin, da muß ich mich doch gleich mal einklinken... Bin aus SN und seit über 30 Jahren fest im Sattel... Fahre nicht unbedingt "hartes" Gelände, aber bei Waldautobahn - Radweg Mischung mache ich WE gern mal 100-150 km, Wochentags nach 17.00 gehts immer die Stör lang bis Friedrichsmoor oder so, je nachdem wie´s so ist, man kennt das ja. Bin selbst ein eher sportlicher, aktiver Fahrer auf ´nen klassischen Stahl-Starr-MTB mit Schmalspur-Glatzen (Es kommt nicht auf das Bike an, sondern das was drauf sitzt...), bin aber lockeren Touren gegenüber nicht abgeneigt. Wer Lust hat, kann sich unter [email protected] melden.


----------



## zarea (13. August 2009)

HandyEntsperrer schrieb:


> ... nicht unbedingt "hartes" Gelände ...


Gibt es hier denn solches?

( Lankower Berge vielleicht? Muhaaar )


----------



## stubenhocker (14. August 2009)

Nee, gibts hier nicht.


----------



## zarea (14. August 2009)

Na, sag das nicht!
Hab letztens am Platz der Freiheit sone Tus..  äh ..  ein nettes Mädel gesehen, mit fettem Downhill-Bike. Irgendwo muss hier `n Abhang sein....
*grübel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (15. August 2009)

Ich habe im Winter in der Stadt auch mal eine Frau mit nem 5er BMW fahren sehen- nanu was klackert denn da? Schneeketten!! Es müssen also doch Berge in der Nähe sein. 

Es gibt ein paar nette Hügel, aber definitiv nichts Ernstes (ein Fully steht übrigens auch in unserem Schuppen).


----------



## zarea (15. August 2009)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> ... (ein Fully steht übrigens auch in unserem Schuppen).



_unserem_ Schuppen? Kannst ihn für Dich haben, ich hab meinen eigenen. 

Seit eben steht auch wieder einst bei mir. Also ... ein Funktionsfähiges. Das Alte hat ja son bisschen aufgegeben.
Komme praktisch gerade vom Händler und wollte mich nur mal kurz beruhigen.  Daher muss ich auch gleich wieder weg, ma kucken, ob da alles funktioniert.


----------



## stubenhocker (15. August 2009)

zarea schrieb:


> _unserem_ Schuppen? Kannst ihn für Dich haben, ich hab meinen eigenen.


 

UNSEREM Schuppen! Gehört meiner Frau, unseren Kindern und mir zu gleichen Teilen! Da kann ich ja nicht von MEINEM Schuppen reden .


----------



## zarea (15. August 2009)

*gg*


----------



## mrtommyt (16. August 2009)

sei froh, dass du überhaupt nen teil vom schuppen ab bekommen hast 

mit dem gelände kam ich jetzt auch immer mehr ins grübeln...unmittelbare nähe gibs eigentlich nur neumühler see...wollte letzens los und nach ner viertel stunde überlegung...neumühler see 

wo fahrt ihr denn so mit dem mtb?


----------



## stubenhocker (16. August 2009)

mrtommyt schrieb:


> wo fahrt ihr denn so mit dem mtb?


 
MTB fahre ich hier wenig (meistens RR oder CX), und wenn, dann am liebsten und am meisten den Neumühler , der geht quasi hinter unserem Haus los und ist auch mal gut für eine schnelle Feierabendrunde. Das letzte Mal wars heute morgen kurz vor 6 für 3 schnelle Runden.


----------



## HandyEntsperrer (16. August 2009)

So viele "Biker" wie es hier im Forum gibt, bzw. das was die als Räder angeben, habe ich seltenst in und um SN gesehen... Soll nix heissen...

Ich fahre oft an der Stör oder Görslower Ufer, aber außer Sonntagsradlern ist mir in den letzten 3 Monaten, bei täglichen Training, kein MTBler entgegengekommen.


----------



## mrtommyt (16. August 2009)

dann geh ich davon aus, dass du gut im training stehst  mir reicht eine und schon gar net so früh, reicht schin, wenn ich zu dieser zeit zur arbeit fahre...
hab mir heute mal den schweriner vor genommen, aber mit dem fitnessbike...


----------



## stubenhocker (16. August 2009)

mrtommyt schrieb:


> und schon gar net so früh


 
Training quetsche ich immer in die Zeit zwischen Familie, Arbeit und ges. Aktivitäten .
(Bin aber auch Frühaufsteher)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HandyEntsperrer (16. August 2009)

Bist du zufällig zu zweit unterwegs gewesen? Hab zwei Fitnessradler am Berg abgestrahlt. Der eine hat noch versucht was zu versuchen, ist aber beim Versuch geblieben, da ich in kürzester Zeit viele m gemacht habe.


----------



## mrtommyt (16. August 2009)

wenn ich das bei dir immer so lese...jetzt wieder plau, dann so 200km zügig...

im verein unterwegs? ich war froh, das ich heute meine 70km überlebt  hab mit nem knappen 29er schnitt...

@handy...also meine wenigkeit nich, zu 99,99999% allein


----------



## stubenhocker (16. August 2009)

HandyEntsperrer schrieb:


> Bist du zufällig zu zweit unterwegs gewesen?


 ICH kann nicht zu zweit unterwegs sein, aber warte mal, ich frage meinen siamesischen Zwilling...
Äh, nein, allein.


----------



## stubenhocker (16. August 2009)

mrtommyt schrieb:


> im verein unterwegs?


 
Nein, dafür fahre ich zu sehr unregelmäßigen Zeiten. Würde mir zwar mehr Spaß machen, aber ich kriege es durch Familie und Arbeit nicht hin, im Verein zu festen Terminen zu trainieren. Plau am nächsten Di oder Mi z.B. ist auch nur, weil ich unsere Kinder zu meinen Eltern (nach Neubrandenburg) zur "Ferienbetreuung" bringe und da liegt der Plauer See auf dem Weg.
Alles also eine Frage der Planung .


----------



## mrtommyt (17. August 2009)

dann respekt, mal so 200km zu fahren gehört schon was dazu...meine meinung als schönwetterfahrer 

ich vermute die einträge von bikemap.de stammen auch von dir...glaub du wohnst um die ecke


----------



## zarea (17. August 2009)

HandyEntsperrer schrieb:


> So viele "Biker" wie es hier im Forum gibt, bzw. das was die als Räder angeben, habe ich seltenst in und um SN gesehen... Soll nix heissen...


Ich seh schon manchmal sportliche Biker oder Bikerinnen, aber nur, wenn ich im Auto sitze. Sonst auch nur "Von der Kneipe nach Hause Fahrer", oder so.
(Wieviele ich sehe, bei denen man von weitem schon sieht, dass die Bremsen nicht funktionieren können, zumindest vorne. Un den meckern die Leuts, wenn ich kein Licht hab. Also am Tag. )

Ne Runde Neumühler See macht schon Spaß. Aber drei Mal da rum heizen, das muss ich mir auch nicht geben. Da kann man doch lieber noch wo anders lang fahren, auch wenn man dann auf Asphalt muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrtommyt (18. August 2009)

gibt schon nen paar schöne räder...nur so viele in schwerin hab ich hier im forum net gefunden...unterwegs seh ich b und zu ein paar nette rrrichtung dümmer oder plate und um den schweriner sind auch ab und zu einige zu sehen + mtb´s 
man darf ja auch nich vergessen das die guten stücke auch net grade billig sind und hier im flachland ist es anscheinend nicht die beliebteste sportart...


----------



## zarea (13. September 2009)

Na Heute wäre ich ja beinahe in´n Graben gefahren. 

Um 10:15Uhr kommt mir auf der Wismarer einer mit FullFace-Helm entgegen.  Ich war so perplex, dass ich nicht mal gekuckt habe, auf was für einem Bike der gesessen hat.
Ich musste erst mal in die Lankower Berge, ob die wirklich nicht größer sind, als ich in Erinnerung hab. Wo der wohl hin wollte? 

(Nur die Sonnenbrille fand ich bei der Bewölkung etwas "overdressed")


----------



## stubenhocker (13. September 2009)

Akne?


----------



## zarea (14. September 2009)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Akne?


Du bist böse.


----------



## resemann (14. September 2009)

Hi Leute !

Fahrt mal einfach querbeet die "Panzerstrecken" lang ! Schweriner wissen was ich mein ! *ggg* 
Da gibt`s überall Wege die teilweise auch n paar Höhenmeter enthalten... Und vorallem kann man da locker n paar Kilometer überbrücken ohne irgendwo 2 mal langzufahren.

Oder bei Flamm Aerotec, am Fährweg, ist ne alte Moppedstrecke. Kann man z.B. in ne Tour mit einbauen. Wird ab und an noch genutzt, aber selten. Die ist mit'm Bike auch gut zu fahren, man muss halt n bischen angasen. Aber von nix kommt nix ! Oder ?!

Und zum Thema Bike's...

Ich hab quasi n Dual Slalom Hardtail Rahmen mit 140 mm Federweg, 9 Gänge und stabilen / schweren Parts !
Aber das ist bloß eines meiner Kinder...

MfG


----------



## stubenhocker (14. September 2009)

resemann schrieb:


> Oder bei Flamm Aerotec, am Fährweg, ist ne alte Moppedstrecke.


 
Das fahre ich alles mit dem Crosser. Panzerstrecke(n) weiß ich grad nicht. Schickst mir mal ne PN?!
Gruß, Alex


----------



## resemann (17. September 2009)

> Das fahre ich alles mit dem Crosser.



Du machst das also immer unordentlich da...

Panzerstrecken sind gleich um die Ecke von Flamm...Die ganzen Waldwege in Richtung Fernsehturm/Stern Buchholz. Da gehts kilometerlang durch n Wald.
Fahr mal einfach wenn du nächstes mal bei der Crossstrecke bist Richtung Fernsehturm irgendwo in den Wald rein und denn guckst mal wo du wieder rauskommst...

Übrigens ist bei der Crossstrecke noch n langer "Rundkurs" über das ganze Flachland da. Der geht bis vorne zur Abfahrt nach SN-Süd.


MfG


----------



## stubenhocker (17. September 2009)

Achso, das kenne ich alles. Flamm ist ja rechts der B??, links der B ab Dreesch kommt man durch Wald und Wiesen bis nach Banzkow. Das werden dann die Panzerstrecken sein.
Gruß, Alexander


----------



## resemann (21. September 2009)

Genau !

Ist quasi meine Hausstrecke, da ich um die Ecke wohne (an der B106) und nur aus der Tür "fahren" muss.

Und, ist nichts für dich mit dem Fahrrad ?!


----------



## stubenhocker (21. September 2009)

resemann schrieb:


> Und, ist nichts für dich mit dem Fahrrad ?!


 
Doch, ich fahre dort öfter mit dem Crosser durch, wenn ich meinen Arbeitsweg um 1-2 h verlängere. Ich komme aus Neumühle/Lankow, fahre dann über Görries nach Pampow, hinter Flamm vorbei, dann über die 106 bis Banzkow und am Störkanal nach Schwerin zur Arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (21. September 2009)

27.09. Kummerower See, falls ihr Schweriner mal richtiges Gelände sehen wollt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9151


----------



## stubenhocker (22. September 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> 27.09. Kummerower See, falls ihr Schweriner mal _richtiges Gelände_ sehen wollt:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9151


 
Berge in MV?!


----------



## TigersClaw (22. September 2009)

Wo war von Bergen die Rede?


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Oktober 2009)

*So Leute, die nächste Herausforderung wartet:

Am 24.10. fahren wir in Hamburg, knapp 60km mit über 1100 hm stehen auf dem Plan.

Genauere Infos zur Tour hier:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.33476.html

Und eintragen tut ihr euch bitte hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9313

Wir erwarten zahlreiche Mitfahrer 

Wer eine Mitfahrgelegenheit braucht, einfach hier im Thread absprechen. Ich selbst hätte noch Platz für einen Fahrer plus Bike.*


----------



## mrtommyt (1. November 2009)

seid ihr auch mal ne kleinere runde in der nähe von schwerin unterwegs?


----------



## TigersClaw (1. November 2009)

Ich bin Dienstag Nachmittag in Schwerin. Könnte ein Rad einpacken, falls spontan eine Tour steigt. Ich kenn mich im Schweriner Umland allerdings nicht aus, keine Ahnung wo es sich dort lohnt zu fahren.


----------



## stubenhocker (2. November 2009)

Mein Tip für ca. 50km:





Schwerin-Raben Steinfeld (direkt am See entlang), dann unterhalb von Görslow wieder hoch, geradeaus über die Autobahn, im Wald links bis zur B?, dann rechts und in Langen Brütz wieder rechts auf den Feldweg bis nach Gneven, dort nach links und in Vorbeck an der Warnow entlang, und irgendwann rechts Richtung Pinnow, dann in Godern am See entlang und wieder nach SN. 
Die Runde sind wir gestern mit Crossern gefahren, Strecke ist also MTB-tauglich (ca. 5km Strassenanteil). 
Morgen soll es aber wieder/weiter regnen....

Alexander


----------



## mrtommyt (2. November 2009)

moinsen...klingt net schlecht...(hast nach raben steinfeld die reifen aufgepustet und gepaddelt  ? )
muss ich gestehen, die strecke bin ich noch nie gefahren...
sollte man vielleicht mal we austesten.
unter der woche sehe ich da so einige probs....arbeit, wetter, dunkel

wobei 50km dehnen sich ja schon bald als wandertag aus, da friern doch die füsse an (ich weiss weichei)...wie lange habt ihr denn mit den crossern gebraucht?

gruss
tommy


----------



## zarea (2. November 2009)

mrtommyt schrieb:


> ... wobei 50km dehnen sich ja schon bald als wandertag au ...


Nein, das glaube ich nicht. Die Eisdilen sind doch alle schon zu. Es gibt also keinen Grund mehr, Pause zu machen.  

Wollen mal hoffen, dass es am Wochenende trocken bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (2. November 2009)

mrtommyt schrieb:


> .(hast nach raben steinfeld die reifen aufgepustet und gepaddelt  ? )


 
Hab ich erst jetzt gesehen, wir haben ein bisschen abgekürzt .



mrtommyt schrieb:


> wie lange habt ihr denn mit den crossern gebraucht?


 
Brutto, also mit Warten am Treffpunkt, waren es ca. 2,5 gemütliche Stunden (für 59km von/nach Hause).

Alexander


----------



## mrtommyt (2. November 2009)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Brutto, also mit Warten am Treffpunkt, waren es ca. 2,5 gemütliche Stunden (für 59km von/nach Hause).



naja...gemütlich..mit warten..soso...bei 5km strasse nen schnitt über 24...da bin ich froh, wenn ich das mit dem mtb auf 30km mit50/50 gelände/strasse schaff - mit anschliessendem sauerstoffzelt

muss wohl noch üben


----------



## stubenhocker (2. November 2009)

...das Mittagessen wäre sonst kalt geworden...


----------



## mrtommyt (2. November 2009)

das kann ich verstehen...
naja, mal schaun, wenns wetter mitspielt und ich warme socken finde werd ich mir das vielleicht mal samstag anschaun und bestimmt morgens um vier starten...wegen mittag


----------



## zarea (4. November 2009)

Wie ich hoere, hat es in Schwerin geschneit?
Da brauchste aber richtig warme Socken. 

Aber ich nehme mal an, bis zum Wochenende ist er wieder weg. Also nix mit Spass im Schnee.


----------



## mrtommyt (4. November 2009)

jau, musste mein auto suchen...würde sagen ca.7cm schnee...lt wetterbericht soll samstag bester tag werden...mal schaun, muss freitag noch zu ner feier - aber wenns wetter mit spielt, werd ich samstag mal ne runde drehen, ob es stubenhockers wird...abwarten und wenns nur nen teil is..hauptsache raus und abschalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (5. November 2009)

Mist ... und ich oxydiere hier bei Osnabrueck rum. Hier gab es heute ein bisschen Graupel, an sonsten regnete es die Woche nur.


----------



## mrtommyt (5. November 2009)

naja, heute war es hier auch net besser und der schnee ist, wie zu erwarten, wech.
wenn das so weiter geht, wird das ne schlammschlacht


----------



## stubenhocker (6. November 2009)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine Lichtfahrt heute Abend, ca. 1930? Sollte eine kleine Runde werden, also Schweriner (Innen)See, gemütlich ca. 2 Stunden.

Alex


----------



## mrtommyt (6. November 2009)

wollen schon, nur nich können...bin heut abend schon verplant 

aber morgen bei licht  und lt. wetterbericht gutem wetter...


----------



## stubenhocker (6. November 2009)

Ich bin auch nicht gefahren, hatte den Laternenumzug mit den Kindern vergessen.  War aber auch gut so, denn es hat zwischendurch kurz und kräftig geregnet.


----------



## mrtommyt (6. November 2009)

jau, den regen haben wir auch mitbekommen...haben draussen gegrillt...vielleicht passt´s ja nen andern mal.
denk malwerd morgen doch eher um den neumühler und dann weiter durch die stadt, ist nich ganz so schlammig


----------



## stubenhocker (6. November 2009)

bin heute Nachmittag am Neumühler gelaufen und es war sehr mistig und aufgeweicht. Vielleicht siehts morgen aber schon wieder anders aus. 
Viel Spaß beim Fahren, 
Alex


----------



## mrtommyt (6. November 2009)

wird schon, wetterbericht sagt morgens kein regen...dann passt dat schon
gruss
tommy


----------



## mrtommyt (7. November 2009)

toll... jetzt will die frau einkaufen...also nachmittags ein ründchen

lust wer mitzukommen? denke mal so gegen 1330 schweinekurve...

so, muss geld vernichten


----------



## zarea (7. November 2009)

mrtommyt schrieb:


> toll... jetzt will die frau einkaufen...


Hehe, Hälste mal die Tüte? 

Ich hab heute ne etwas größere Runde gedreht: Von Klein Tebbow -> Lübsdorf -> Willigrad, weiter nach Bad Kleinen durch den Wald. Alter Schwede, da haben die Forstleute aber ganze Arbeit geleistet, alle Wege bestehen nur noch aus Treckerspuren. Dann bin ich auf dem "Elbe-Ostsee-Radweg" nach Wismar. Da `ne kleine Runde zum Flanieren, und dann weter auf dem "Ostseeradfernweg" Richtung Lübeck. Hübscher Weg, geht nach Wismar immer schön an der Ostseesteilküste längs. Wohlenberger-Wiek bin ich dann aber nach Niendorf abgebogen und gleich dahinter hab ich die Straße verlassen, bis Bobitz. Danach hatte bein Fahrrad eine leicht lehmige Färbung.  Weil ich mehr oder weniger nur nach Himmelsrichtung gefahren bin, durch Wälder und über Felder.   (Übrigens, wo Reiter reiten, mus ein biker nicht unbedingt biken können  Ich bin ein bisschen versackt.) - Von Bobitz nach Dambreck-Mühle und dann wieder offroad nach Trebbow.

Wie viel Kilometer es sind, weiß ich nicht, da mein Tacho seit Wochen eingeschickt ist. Aber Spass hatte ich "wie Sau".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (7. November 2009)

zarea schrieb:


> Wie viel Kilometer es sind, weiß ich nicht,


 
Kannst Du doch auf bikemap.de ausmessen.


----------



## TigersClaw (7. November 2009)

Falls ihr morgen mit uns fahren und ordentlich WP-Punkte sammeln wollt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9435


----------



## mrtommyt (7. November 2009)

bei mir sinds dann auch 45km geworden...durfte allerdings anfangs bekanntschaft mit ner nassen holzbrücke machen - hat mich doch glatt ausgehebelt...jetz weiss ich wo meine rippen sind 

wetter war einfach genial aber auch hier wars ganz schön schlammig, mir kam sogar am see nen auto entgegen...

mal schaun was das wetter morgen sagt, vielleicht noch nen sonntagsausflug

@zaera: schöne strecke, schau mal - wie stubenhocker sagt - nach oder zeichne mal dort ein, interessiert mich auch mal. wie lange warst denn unterwegs?

@tigersclaw: bisschen weit und ich denk mit nem hardtail keine so gute idee (und mit meiner rippe grad auch net)


----------



## zarea (7. November 2009)

Ja das mit Bikemap.de ist ne gute Idee, aber so ganz genau weiß ich ja nicht, wo genau ich gefahren bin. Und daher ist die Route mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
http://www.bikemap.net/route/349159

Ach ja, da ich ja kein Flugzeug geflogen bin, sind es wohl ein paar Km mehr. (Hoffe ich zumindest  ) 

Ich bin zwischen 10:00Uhr und 11:00Uhr los gefahren und war bis 16:00Uhr unterwegs.

@TigersClaw:
Ich hab ehrlich gesagt, keine Lust. da muss ich wieder so viel Auto fahren, hin und zurück 3h, die fahre ich lieber Fahrrad. Vielleicht nächstes Mal.


----------



## mrtommyt (8. November 2009)

@zaera: schöne strecke, auf gut glück oder kanntest die wege? denke mal zum mittag haste beeren gesammelt  färst öfters so lange strecken, ich meine 5h im sattel hab ich noch gar nich durch am stück...


----------



## zarea (8. November 2009)

Nach Wismar hoch kannte ich den Weg schon, dann habe ich gesucht. Ich versuche ja immer abseits der Straßen zu fahren, das ist mir nicht so richtig gelungen. Von Niendorf zurück, ging das schon eher, da bin ich dann sogar quer übers Feld gefahren, einem Reiterweg folgend.

Bis zum nächsten Mal kann ich mir das bloß nicht mehr richtig merken, ich fürchte, ich brauch son GPS-Gerät. Aber ich glaube, Karte und Kompass sind billiger. Such ich halt einen neuen Weg. 

Naja, ich bin schon ein zwei Mal solche Touren gefahren, aber als "öfter" würde ich das jetzt nicht bezeichnen.
Und mit den 5h ging erstaunlich gut. Hab das neue Fahrrad ja noch nicht so lange. Vorher fuhr ich mit Jeans und Gel-Sattel, war nicht sooo toll. Jetzt mit "Rennsattel" und Polster-Fahrradhose geht es besser. 

Ach ja, ich bin auf keine Bären gestoßen, musste mich doch vom Pausenbrot ernähren.


----------



## TigersClaw (11. November 2009)

Jahresabschluss-Tour 2009

hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?&do=discuss&groupid=52&discussionid=&gmid=56350#gmessage56350


----------



## mrtommyt (3. Januar 2010)

so...das dieser thread mal nicht in vergessenheit gerät...

bin heute mal wieder um den neumühler see und da kamen mir doch tatsächlich - man mag es kaum glauben - vier biker entgegen. es muss also doch noch welche in schwerin geben. 

jemand davon zufällig hier anwesend?


----------



## stubenhocker (3. Januar 2010)

Ich wars nicht.
Gestern bin ich mit dem Crosser Strasse, äh über die geschlossene Schneedecke gefahren und heute mit der Cross-Sonntagstruppe die Strecke SN-Mueß-Görslow-Langen Brütz-Gneven-Pinnow-SN in knapp3h.
Hat dann aber auch gereicht und ich habe mich schon beim Losfahren aufs Mittagessen und das anschließende warme Bettchen (Mittagsschlaf) gefreut .
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrtommyt (3. Januar 2010)

alle mit crosser? ... glaub die strecke hattest schon mal beschrieben...


----------



## stubenhocker (3. Januar 2010)

Gemischte Gruppe, heute 3 Crosser und 3 MTB.
Diese Strecke hatte ich noch nicht, meistens fahren wir ein bisschen anders.

Neumühler mag ich ja auch sehr gern, aber am Steilufer (Westseite) ist mir die Mischung Eis und Schnee auf Holzbohlen momentan doch ein bisschen gefährlich.


----------



## mrtommyt (4. Januar 2010)

ja die holzbohlen hab ich im dezember kennen gelernt - zwei gebrochene rippen  - aber ohne schnee.
fahrt ihr jeden sonntag?


----------



## stubenhocker (4. Januar 2010)

mrtommyt schrieb:


> fahrt ihr jeden sonntag?


 
Im Prinzip ja; ich aber wegen der Arbeit z.B am nächsten Sonntag nicht.

Wenns schneefrei ist können wir Abends auch schnell mal noch um den Neumühler fahren- ist bei mir "hinterm Haus" und eine schnelle Runde immer drin.


----------



## mrtommyt (4. Januar 2010)

das können wir mal fest halten, wobei schnell beimir relativ ist


----------



## zarea (4. Januar 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> am Steilufer (Westseite) ist mir die Mischung Eis und Schnee auf Holzbohlen momentan doch ein bisschen gefährlich.


Da kann man ja den Schlenker über das Gewerbegebiet machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrtommyt (4. Januar 2010)

muss zu meiner schande gestehen, dass ich erst seit dezember den kompletten weg am wasser/acker um den see kenn (und das als neumühler) 
bin sonst immer schön über wittenförden und dann hof wandrum (müsste das sein) in den wald. schöne neue geteerte strasse haben die jetzt.


----------



## zarea (4. Januar 2010)

Jo, ich bin auch immer über das Gewerbegebiet gefahren. (Von Wandrum, oder Hof Wandrum Richtung Wittenförden und vorher links durchs Gewerbegebiet, an der Wartezone für Kabelwerk vorbei und wieder runter von der Straße.)
Nur weil hier von Treppen geschrieben wurde, habe ich mich auf die Suche gemacht. Aber durch Wandrum fahre ich immer noch durch. kann man das auch umfahren?


----------



## stubenhocker (4. Januar 2010)

Wenn man das Steilufer auslässt verpasst man doch das Beste!!
Man kann immer komplett am Wasser fahren, wobei ich momentan (s.o.) nicht am Neumühler fahre. Im Sommer ist es aber meine liebste Ballerstrecke. 

Bei Bedarf spiele ich mal den Guide.


----------



## mrtommyt (6. Januar 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Bei Bedarf spiele ich mal den Guide.



na das klingt doch gut


----------



## stubenhocker (6. Januar 2010)

Wie siehts denn bei Euch Schwerinern mit Licht aus? Wir könnten ja auch mal eine Abendrunde um den Neumühler fahren?!


----------



## mrtommyt (6. Januar 2010)

normale strassenbeleuchtung bm ixon iq - also keinen heizstrahler wie tesla - sollte aber machbar sein, abhängig von temp. bin zwar heute bei -10 aber nur 2x20min ... *bibber*


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Januar 2010)

Schaut mal in den Rostocker Thread, Sonntag fahren wir ab Warnemünde, ihr seit herzlich eingeladen. 

stubenhocker, die Strecke ist Crosser-tauglich


----------



## stubenhocker (7. Januar 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> stubenhocker, die Strecke ist Crosser-tauglich


 
Ganz Meck-Pomm ist Crosser-tauglich! 

Hab ja auch ein paar MTB, daran sollte es also nicht scheitern, eher daran, das ich am kommenden Wochenende arbeiten muss. 
Auch sonst wäre ich kaum am Sonntag 3-4 Stunden Auto gefahren um eine Tour an der Ostsee zu fahren (zur Erinnerung: ich hab Familie).

In den Tagen vom 20.-24.1. werde ich aber wohl mal einen Tag auf dem Darss (rad)fahren. Falls da(nn) noch jemand fährt....

Euch viel Spaß und schön Bilder machen!

Alex


----------



## zarea (7. Januar 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn bei Euch Schwerinern mit Licht aus?


Ja, Licht ist da, Busch/Müller IXON, geht nicht schlecht, im Wald muss man dann bisschen Vorsicht walten lassen.



stubenhocker schrieb:


> Wir könnten ja auch mal eine Abendrunde um den Neumühler fahren?!


Freitag, 17:00Uhr Schweinekurve? (als ersten Vorschlag.)


----------



## stubenhocker (7. Januar 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Ganz Meck-Pomm ist Crosser-tauglich!
> 
> Hab ja auch ein paar MTB, daran sollte es also nicht scheitern, eher daran, das ich am kommenden Wochenende arbeiten muss.
> Auch sonst wäre ich kaum am Sonntag 3-4 Stunden Auto gefahren um eine Tour an der Ostsee zu fahren (zur Erinnerung: ich hab Familie).
> ...


 

Wer Zeit und Lust hat kann ja mitkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (7. Januar 2010)

zarea schrieb:


> Freitag, 17:00Uhr Schweinekurve? (als ersten Vorschlag.)


 
Der Vorschlag war eher für die schneefreie Zeit gedacht. Jetzt ist die Strecke bei Schnee & Dunkelheit keine gute Wahl, gerade die Seite am Steilufer mit den Holzbohlen und -Stufen. 
Wir können morgen aber trotzdem gern fahren; lieber wäre mir aber (wenn wir schon bei Dunkelheit fahren) ein späterer Zeitpunkt (ab 2000).
Alex


----------



## zarea (7. Januar 2010)

O.K. wenn Dir 20:00Uhr zusag. Ich warte an der Schweinekurve.

Aber hast schon recht, die Treppen sind jetzt keine gute Idee. Wir werden sehen, wo wir lang fahren.


----------



## mrtommyt (7. Januar 2010)

moinsen,

werd versuchen auch da zu sein...denk mal da passt die runde über wittenförden - wandrum und dann wald...
hoffentlich ist dat wetter jut und meine frau gnädig


----------



## zarea (7. Januar 2010)

Ja, mach mal, dann kann ich Dir auch Dein Zeugs wieder geben.


----------



## stubenhocker (8. Januar 2010)

Sorry Leute, ich kann heute Abend nicht. Wir sind beim Autoverkauf und da kommt heute Abend ein Interessent, der sich zeitlich nicht genau festlegen konnte.
Falls Ihr fahrt: viel Spaß, falls nicht: viel Spaß! 

Alex


----------



## mrtommyt (8. Januar 2010)

na ich denk mal, in anbetracht der angekündigten wetterlage, verschieben wir das ganze...der see läuft ja nich wech  und dat zeugs auch net


----------



## stubenhocker (8. Januar 2010)

So, Autoverkauf über die Bühne gebracht, 20 Uhr muss ich aber trotzdem absagen, da ich heute Nachmittag schon gefahren bin.
Aber der See läuft ja nicht weg....

Alex


----------



## zarea (8. Januar 2010)

mrtommyt schrieb:


> ... verschieben ...





stubenhocker schrieb:


> ... absagen ...


Na, denn nicht. Fahr ich allein.


----------



## mrtommyt (9. Januar 2010)

zarea schrieb:


> Na, denn nicht. Fahr ich allein.



moinsen,
... und warst noch los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (9. Januar 2010)

Klar war ich.

Aber nur eine kleine Runde, bin über KirchStück quer durch nach Medewege und am Lankower See vorbei gefahren. Sehr einsam, keine Herrchens und Frauchens, keine Schlittenkinder, sehr schön. Dann bin ich vom Südufer zur Weststadt, Obotritenring, nach Göries raus und auf der Umgehungsstraße nach Neumühle. An der Schweinekurve hab ich kurz gewartet, (ich gebe zu es war schon 20.04Uhr ) Kam aber Keiner. Dann bin ich am See längs bis Wolfsschlucht, durch Friedrichstal, Warnitz, durch den Wald nach Hause. ca. 2h unterwegs. 

Naja, nun bin ich erst mal eingeschneit, ( tatsächlich). Währe beinahe, mit dem Auto stecken geblieben. Halber Meter Schnee mag mein Tuttut nicht.  Und ich glaube die andere Richtung sieht es nicht besser aus. Da fahren die Autos, was ich sehen kann, auch seeeehhhr langsam. 

Mal sehen wie es morgen aussieht, vielleicht mach ich mal ein Foto.


----------



## stubenhocker (21. Januar 2010)

Nacht-Fahrt, nächster Versuch morgen: 

Freitag, 21.01. 20 Uhr "Schweinekurve"

Route nach Absprache vor Ort

Alex


----------



## mrtommyt (21. Januar 2010)

bei mir siehts die nächste zeit bescheiden aus...hab seit zwei wochen probs mit meinen knien...hoffe das wird irgendwann besser...einfach zum kotz... 

ich glaub ich werd...äh bin... alt.


----------



## zarea (21. Januar 2010)

Tja, im Augenblick sitze ich in Emden. Letze Woche hatte ich ja noch Urlaub, aber der ist nun vorbei. Und wenn ich morgen meinen Arbeitstag hinter mich gebracht habe, habe ich noch einige Autostunden vor mir. Ich weiss, nicht ob ich das bis 20:00Uhr schaffe. Normal nicht.


----------



## stubenhocker (21. Januar 2010)

Allein hab ich auch nicht so rechte Lust.


----------



## zarea (23. Januar 2010)

Wie flexibel bist Du denn?
Also, ich kann meist nur an Sa. u. So. In der Woche auch mal sehr, sehr kurzfristig.
Und wegen mir muss es nicht unbedingt Nachts sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (25. Januar 2010)

Dank Schichtdienst fahre ich auch unter der Woche oft zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten, momentan ist es mir aber zu kalt und glatt, daher viel Rollentraining, in der naechsten Woche bin ich im Ski-/Snowboardurlaub, danach passts wieder gut.
Alex


----------



## zarea (25. Januar 2010)

Jo, aus der Trebbower Ecke kommste ohne Spikes aus nicht mehr raus. Und die Feldwege sind noch zugeweht.
Aber fuer "Hometrainer" hab ich keine Lust. 
Im Februar fahr ich dann auch in die Berge, sprechen wir uns danach noch mal.

cu


----------



## mrtommyt (25. Januar 2010)

wie gesagt, bin auch grad aus der bahn...war heut beim arzt und hab mir mal was verschreiben lassen. denk mal (bzw. hoff) dass ich spätestens zum ende feb. wieder fit bin - dann sollte auch das eis wech sein


----------



## Flowsen1980 (29. Januar 2010)

Hey Leute,

mensch is ja doch mal fast ne Hand voll Leute hier die bissel Bike Geil sind. Wetter is natürlich momentan der Oberknaller. Geht gar nix. Da will man ja nich mal Auto fahren. Aber wie ist so im Sommer mit Euch. trefft Ihr Euch tatsächlich? Seid Ihr die ganz krassen die gleich 80km fahren? Oder lasst Ihr Euch auch mal mit 20km abspeisen? 

Gruß


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Januar 2010)

Flowsen1980 schrieb:


> Seid Ihr die ganz krassen die gleich 80km fahren?



Wir fahren nichts unter 300km   



Flowsen1980 schrieb:


> Oder lasst Ihr Euch auch mal mit 20km abspeisen?



Ich brauche 20km, um überhaupt warm zu werden


----------



## zarea (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo Flowsen,



Flowsen1980 schrieb:


> [...] Seid Ihr die ganz krassen [...]



Eh Alder, isch bin die krasseste Typ von die ganze Welt. 


Zum Thema: Natürlich versuchen wir uns mal zu treffen, bisher mit mäßigem Erfolg, was die Schweriner betrifft. Ich weich daher öfter zu den Rostockern aus.
Es muss ja nicht immer gleich ein Maraton sein. 20km sind auch in Ordnung. 
(Ich hab ja 14km An und Abfahrt nach Schwerin, da geht das dann schon.)  

Ja im Augenblick ist es ein bisschen schlecht, die Wege sind entweder mit Schneewehen versehen, oder vereist. Einige wenige sind auch geräumt. Aber ohne Spikes ist es mehr Lotto als Fahrrad fahren. 

Mal sehen was die zweite Februarhälfte bringt. 

cu


----------



## mrtommyt (29. Januar 2010)

moinsen flowsen...

bin auch eher nen freund von runden unter 100km 
wie oben zu lesen, geht bei mir zz auch nix - aber wie gesagt, mal schaun wie´s ende feb aussieht...


----------



## Flowsen1980 (29. Januar 2010)

Tja da werd ich wohl nicht mithalten können. Oder ich übe einfach mal noch n bissel ne. Meine Favoriten Runde ist zuletzt die um den Lankower See gewesen. Wenn ich da so 3-4 Runden fahre, bin ICH jedenfalls im Arsch. Ich habe ja hier abenteuerliche Runden gelesen. Aber die komplette Schweriner Runde reizt mich ja. Die nehme ich mir vor im Frühling.
Auch der Neumühler scheint interessant zu sein.


----------



## zarea (30. Januar 2010)

Flowsen1980 schrieb:


> Wenn ich da so 3-4 fahre, bin ICH jedenfalls im Arsch.


Immer schön fahren, dann ist das ein zeitlich begrenztes Problem.


----------



## zarea (31. Januar 2010)

@mrtommyt:

Sach mal, ich hab immer noch Dein Werkzeug. Ich vermöhl das noch, bist Du die Woche irgendwann zu sprechen? Du hast mich zwar schon paar Mal angerufen, aber ich Trottel hab die Nummer nicht angespeichert. Deswegen der Eintrag hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrtommyt (31. Januar 2010)

@zarea:
vermöhlen is nich so jut...meld mich mal die woche...wie gesagt, eilt net so...


----------



## Flowsen1980 (2. März 2010)

Na Mädels wie siehts aus bei Euch?
Tauwetter sorgt bei mir für Frühlingsgefühle. Freu mich schon aufs Biken!


----------



## mrtommyt (2. März 2010)

dat schon, aber wie es sich abzeichnet werd ich anscheinend doch noch länger ausfallen...hab halt noch probs mit meinen knieen


----------



## zarea (5. März 2010)

Flowsen1980 schrieb:


> Freu mich schon aufs Biken!


ja ja ja


----------



## stubenhocker (17. Mai 2010)

Ich fahre morgen (Die.) Nachmittag 2 schnelle Runden um den Neumühler, geplanter Start zwischen 1400 und 1430.
Wer mitmöchte, kann ja hier reinschreiben, eine gemütliche Ausfahrt mit Kaffeekränzchen wirds aber nicht werden.
Alex

P.S. Heute (Mo.) Abend 1900 Rennrad-Ausfahrt ca 60-70km, Treff Fussgängerbrücke Umgehungsstrasse Lankow.


----------



## HandyEntsperrer (17. Mai 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> P.S. Heute (Mo.) Abend 1900 Rennrad-Ausfahrt ca 60-70km, Treff Fussgängerbrücke Umgehungsstrasse Lankow.




Durchschnitt ?


----------



## stubenhocker (17. Mai 2010)

ga2 (bin noch in der rekonvaleszenz)


----------



## mrtommyt (17. Mai 2010)

werd dies jahr leider ausfallen, hoff das ich nächstes jahr wieder fahren kann...

viel spaß


----------



## stubenhocker (19. Mai 2010)

Ein kleines Achtung an Alle, die öfter den Neumühler See be-/umfahren: in letzter Zeit fährt dort jemand mit einem Quad rum, besonders auf der östl. Seite. Da der Weg dort sehr schmal, kurvig und damit unübersichtlich ist, kanns mal schnell gefährlich werden, wenn er entgegenkommt (wobei der Typ dort eigentlich nichts zu suchen hat). Bislang sind wir uns ohne Zwischenfälle begegnet, aber irgendwann knallts bestimmt.
Abgesehen davon kotzt es mich an, wenn irgendwelche Deppen im Wald rumlärmen.

Also: Augen auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (19. Mai 2010)

Danke für die info.


----------



## EmDoubleU (19. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ebenfalls danke für die Warnung!

Obwohl ich sowas ja echt als Schweinerei empfinde - wenn man Pech hat, kurvt der am besten noch ohne Kennzeichen am Quad rum und macht sich nach ´nem möglichen Crash noch aus dem Staub... 

Da kann man ja nur hoffen, dass man das Geknatter von dem Teil wenigstens etwas früher hört als man es sieht.


----------



## stubenhocker (30. Juli 2010)

Morgen, Samstag 31.07., Schwerin-Neubrandenburg, 06:00 ab Lankow/Neumühle
ca. 170km querfeldein und Strasse, erwartete Ankunft spätestens 12:00 Uhr sonst wird das Mittagessen kalt 
Alex


----------



## EmDoubleU (24. September 2010)

Hi,

ich hole diesen Thread mal wieder auf die Tagesordnung... 

... denn am vergangenen Sonntag (19.10.2010) gab es eine sogenannte MTB Orientierungs"fahrt" um den Neumühler See, welches vom Bolero angeleiert wurde. Bei Facebook gibt es erste Bilder von dem Rennen - siehe hier: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=223980&id=287088106191&ref=mf

War irgend jemand aus dem Forum dabei?


----------



## zarea (25. September 2010)

War nicht dabei, wo hat den Herr Bolero dafür geworben?
Musste man da zu zweit antreten? Die Fotos sehen so aus.

Ach ja, der Fotograf hätte sich ruhig mal vom Start wegbewegen dürfen.


----------



## stubenhocker (25. September 2010)

zarea schrieb:


> Ach ja, der Fotograf hätte sich ruhig mal vom Start wegbewegen dürfen.


 
Hat er doch gemacht: Zieleinlauf wurde auch fotografiert. 

...war ja wohl von Skaterhelm bis Full-Face, von Trekkingrad bis Downhiller alles vertreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmDoubleU (25. September 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> ...war ja wohl von Skaterhelm bis Full-Face, von Trekkingrad bis Downhiller alles vertreten.



Hi, 

das habe ich mir auch gedacht, da wurde der Anspruch der Strecke wohl sehr unterschiedlich interpretiert... ;-)

Ich hab von 'nem Kumpel gehört, dass die Gewinnerzeit für die komlette Runde bei etwas über 46 Minuten lag. Nicht gerade schlecht, der Start bzw. Zieleinlauf lag unten in der Schweinekurve. Und ja, es wurde jeweils in 2er Teams gestartet.


----------



## chaoskaefer (18. November 2010)

> das habe ich mir auch gedacht, da wurde der Anspruch der Strecke wohl sehr unterschiedlich interpretiert... ;-)
> 
> Ich hab von 'nem Kumpel gehört, dass die Gewinnerzeit für die komlette Runde bei etwas über 46 Minuten lag. Nicht gerade schlecht, der Start bzw. Zieleinlauf lag unten in der Schweinekurve. Und ja, es wurde jeweils in 2er Teams gestartet.


Moin zusammen,
war lange nicht hier. Falls Ihr es nicht inzwischen wißt, erzähl ich Euch was zur Orientierungsfahrt.
Die Strecke wurde wirklich sehr unterschiedlich interpretiert, weil der Spaß im Vordergrund stand und trotzdem alle gegeben haben, was sie konnten. Die Siegerzeit muss man unter dem Aspekt einordnen, dass es 3 Geschiklichkeits bzw. Wissensprüfungen gab mit ca. 3-5 min. Aufenthalt und außerdem ein Wort zu erraten, dessen einzelne Buchstaben unterwegs an Bäumen zu finden waren. Geile Veranstaltung mit ganz viel Spaß und nur so viel Druck, wie sich jeder selbst machen wollte.
Organisator: Dennis Nentwig(Werbeagentur), der Typ mit Full-Face und Donald vom Bolero.
Alle waren sich einig, das im nächsten Jahr zu wiederholen. Werbung lief ausschließlich über Facebook. Das wird sich im nächsten Jahr ändern.
Sehen uns am Neumühler
Hans


----------



## EmDoubleU (18. November 2010)

Hallo Hans,

schön zu hören, dass an eine Wiederholung der Fahrt im nächsten Jahr gedacht wird... 

Ich habe aber nochmal eine Frage bzgl. der Geschicklichkeits- bzw. Wissensprüfungen: Wurde die Zeit dafür auf die reine Fahrtzeit aufaddiert oder hat am Ende die reine Fahrtzeit exklusive dieser Pausen entschieden? Meine Frage ist rein interessehalber, um das ein wenig einzuordnen.


----------



## chaoskaefer (19. November 2010)

Hallo Markus,
die Fahrzeit war nur schmückendes Beiwerk. Gewonnen hat, wer bei den Geschicklichkeitsprüfungen und Wissensprüfungen am besten abgeschnitten hat. Trotzdem sind alle an ihrem Limit gefahren, weil die Zeit natürlich immer interessant ist. Schnellste Zeit war 48 Minuten und zwar Gesamtzeit aus Fahren, Chips in Gläser werfen, kleinen Geschicklichkeitsparcours fahren und Fahrradgewicht schätzen und wiegen. MeinFreund Alex und ich brauchten 57 Minuten, weil er an der letzten Prüfung einen Platten hatte und die letzten 3 km gelaufen ist, ansonsten wäre auch bei uns eine Zeit umdie 48 dringewesen.
Ich denke, die Regeln werden auch noch ein wenig überarbeitet. Auf jeden Fall hat es riesigen Spaß gemacht.
LG Hans


----------



## stubenhocker (19. November 2010)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> dessen einzelne Buchstaben unterwegs an Bäumen zu finden waren.


 
zu finden SIND! die dinger hängen teilweise immer noch.
wenn solche veranstaltungen durchgeführt werden sollte man die strecke auch wieder beräumen und den krempel der nicht in den wald und an bäume gehört abnehmen.


----------



## chaoskaefer (19. November 2010)

@stubenhocker
die Aussage ist korrekt! Der Ton na ja? Aber ich geb´s  direkt weiter. Ich vermute, dass das im Eifer des Gefechts untergegangen ist, denn alles andere wurde schließlich auch fein säuberlich entfernt. Grundsätzlich ist das jedenfalls richtig und es wäre gut, wenn mehr Leute so denken würden, denn was an den Feier- bzw. Feuerstellen auf beiden Seiten so liegen bleibt, ist deutlich schlimmer und Quad oder Enduro fahren auch.
Gruß
Hans


----------



## stubenhocker (19. November 2010)

Welcher Ton? HÄTTE ICH GESCHRIEN oder Worte der Fäkalsprache entliehen, aber war doch alles okay?! Abgesehn davon, das man einen kommerziellen Veranstalter genau einen Monat später darauf noch hinweisen muss.... 



chaoskaefer schrieb:


> denn was an den Feier- bzw. Feuerstellen auf beiden Seiten so liegen bleibt, ist deutlich schlimmer und Quad oder Enduro fahren auch.


 
das stimmt allerdings. An manchen Wochenenden im Sommer kommt man kaum durch- das Stück am See unterhalb der Wiese hinterm Kabelwerk fahre ich dann schon gar nicht mehr.


----------



## chaoskaefer (19. November 2010)

@stubenhocker
es klang halt ein wenig hart, ohne Anrede, ohne Gruß. Kann man so machen, muss man aber nicht!  Ist aber ok und ich habe es deshalb direkt weiter gegeben und gehe davon aus, dass das schnell erledigt wird. Wie wär´s mit ein bisschen Toleranz? Noch nie was vergessen? 
Wie gesagt, alle hatten SPASS und am Ende hat keiner mehr daran gedacht. 
Gruss
Hans


----------



## stubenhocker (19. November 2010)

Lieber Hans,

es tut mir sehr leid wenn ich mein Posting missverständlich verfasst habe. Hätten mich die Plastenummern an den Bäumen so sehr gestört das ich nicht mehr schlafen kann hätte ich bereits Robin Wood, Greenpeace o.ä. informiert oder zumindest einen neuen Thread eröffnet. Mir ist das neulich bloß wieder aufgefallen und da das Thema frisch hochgekommen ist habe ich das eben geschrieben.
Vielleicht nehmt ihr im nächsten Jahr Recycle-Papier, dann müsst ihr nicht mehr dran denken die Dinger abzunehmen.
Jetzt alles gut?! 

Schöne Grüße,
ich


----------



## chaoskaefer (19. November 2010)

Lieber Du, 
siehste, geht doch;-)!!!! Und wo Du recht hast, hast Du nun mal Recht.
Schönes WE
Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lotte.2000 (30. November 2010)

Hallo Alex, @stubenhocker

hab die letzten 2 Wochenenden mal deinem Revier gewildert , Neumühler See, Lankower See, Schweriner See, Pinnower- Schweriner See ... hat super viel Spaß gemacht. Fahrt ihr noch zusammen in der Gruppe? Würde mich hin und wieder gerne mal anschließen. Hab auch gutes Licht. 
Stand heute planen wir für den 18.12. eine Tagestour um die Schweriner Seen, sofern das Wetter es zulässt! Lohnt es sich dafür ein Touraufruf zu starten?

es grüßt René


----------



## stubenhocker (30. November 2010)

Schön wenns Dir gefallen hat! Der Neumühler macht am meisten Spass wenn man gut im Training steht. 
Ich habe noch 2 Wochen ärztlich verordnete Zwangspause und werde dann nach 6 Wochen Pause wieder mit dem Training beginnen, vielleicht können wir am 18. zusammen fahren (dann aber locker). 
Sonntags fahre ich wechselnd mit 2 Gruppen, aber auch nicht regelmässig.
Gruss, Alex


----------



## zarea (3. Dezember 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> ... 2 Gruppen, ...


Darf man fragen, was das für Gruppen sind?


----------



## stubenhocker (4. Dezember 2010)

eine schnelle, eine langsame ))


----------



## zarea (4. Dezember 2010)

Ah ja...


----------



## Formula (14. Dezember 2010)

Hey Leute,
'n Freund und ich suchen hier in der Umgebung irgendwas Bergähnliches wo wir unsere Freerides mal richtig ausfahren können.. es nervt schon ziemlich immer so weit wegfahren zu müssen.. haben wir hier sowas in der Umgebung bzw. wo wäre jetzt das dichteste? Danke schonmal  Und vllt. fährt man sich ja mal über'n Weg am Neumühler oder so


----------



## stubenhocker (14. Dezember 2010)

Seit Deiner letzten Anfrage hat sich Bergtechnisch im Norden nichts getan...
Die paar Spots um Schwerin (Neumühler, Lankower, Pinnower See) wirst Du sicher kennen, viel mehr gibts hier auch nicht. In Neubrandenburg war/ist eine geile Strecke (DirtForce), aber das ist ja auch nicht gerade um die Ecke.

Alex


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Dezember 2010)

In Teterow gibts auch noch eine kleine Strecke. Aber für mehr als 30-40 Sekunden Spass reichts auch da nicht.


----------



## Formula (14. Dezember 2010)

Naja30-40 Sekunden sind mehr als du hier in Schwerin erleben wirst..wenn du nicht gerade 75% der Zeit bergauf fahren möchtest  Wir waren neulich mal in Pingelshagen das sieht mit dem Auto immer so aus als würd es da bergab gehen.. aber keine Chance


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (14. Dezember 2010)

Ansonsten Hütter Wohld, bissl mehr Spass kann man da schon haben. Aber rein bergab gehts auch da nicht, mehr so Enduro-mässig bergauf-bergab. Hier in MV musste halt immer genauso viel hoch wie runter


----------



## Formula (14. Dezember 2010)

Wobei es gefühlt mehr bergauf geht 
Im Werderwald sind so'n paar kleine Strecken gebaut.. das reicht zumindest um etwas zu springen!


----------



## stubenhocker (14. Dezember 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Hier in MV musste halt immer genauso viel hoch wie runter


 

Das hat der Berg nunmal so an sich (auch in den Alpen).


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Dezember 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Das hat der Berg nunmal so an sich (auch in den Alpen).



Einspruch, bei richtigen Bergen hast Du evtl. die Möglichkeit mit der Seilbahn hochzufahren


----------



## stubenhocker (14. Dezember 2010)

Formula schrieb:


> Im Werderwald sind so'n paar kleine Strecken gebaut.. das reicht zumindest um etwas zu springen!


 

Da bieten Lankower Berge oder die Steilufer am Neumühler und Pinnower See mehr und länger Action.


----------



## stubenhocker (14. Dezember 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Einspruch, bei richtigen Bergen hast Du evtl. die Möglichkeit mit der Seilbahn hochzufahren


 

....musst also auch erstmal genausoviel hoch wie runter! (ums WIE gings vorrangig NICHT)

Einspruch abgelehnt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (14. Dezember 2010)

Wenn Du es so siehst, haste natürlich recht. Was anderes verbietet die Logik


----------



## Formula (14. Dezember 2010)

Also Lankower ist mehr bergab als am Neumühler? Würdest du sagen das die Lankower Berge anspruchsvoller sind als der Neumühler? (Muss gestehn das ich die Lankower berge noch nie gefahren bin)


----------



## stubenhocker (14. Dezember 2010)

Naja, was heisst anspruchsvoll? Im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten..... 

Lankower: wenn Du z.B. von der Busspur zwischen Neumühle und Wohngebiet "Am Mühlenberg" über die Wiese fährst kannst Du zwischen einer Hecke durch einen kleinen Bachlauf, dann gehts weiter auf einem Trampelpfad am Hang. Da kannst Du weiterfahren oder mal links runter und hin und her fahren; fährst Du den Pfad oben weiter wirds ein bisschen wellig, also schön um mal zu drücken, dann noch weiter und Du fährst den Pfad durch eine Öffnung in der Hecke, danach kannst bergrunter ein bisschen Gas geben, da ist es auch etwas wellig und man kann ein bisschen springen. dann bist du unten am see, fährst da weiter oder gleich wieder rechts hoch und später recht steil runter. das wars.

Neumühler: Schweinekurve (Umgehungsstrasse) gegen den Uhrzeigersinn Ri. Friedrichsthal, kannste den Wanderweg auch schön drücken, paar Anlieger zum Mitnehmen, nach dem Holzpfad hinter Friedrichsthal geht der Weg ganz gut weiter, da kann man rechts immer mal wieder hochfahren und ein bisschen weiter wieder runter, später dann am steilufer ist es technisch ein wenig frickelig- gerade bei nässe muss man die holzstufen etwas vorsichtig fahren sonst gehts nach einer kleinen rutschpartie ins wasser.

Pinnower: "Einstieg" beim Telekom-Turm Parkplatz vor der BaB-Auffahrt, dann durch den Wald und alle Wege abfahren

mit den 3 Sachen solltest Du jeweils ca. 1-2 Stunden beschäftigt sein.

wenns dir hilft: vom neumühler habe ich ein paar bilder vom wanderausflug mit unserer tochter, da sieht man ein bisschen vom gelände, vom lankower mache ich welche denn da gehe ich immer mit unserem hund laufen, also heute nachmittag 

sorry für steno, bin bei der arbeit und muss noch was schaffen


----------



## Formula (14. Dezember 2010)

Den Neumühler kenne ich mittlerweile auswendig  
Aber vom Lankower würde mir bzw. uns das sicher gut weiterhelfen!


----------



## stubenhocker (14. Dezember 2010)

Es bleibt aber dabei: Berge gibt es hier keine.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Alex, 

wollt es hier jetzt noch offiziell machen. 
Die lockere Tour für Samstag den 18.12. steht.

Wir treffen uns ab 09:30 Uhr an der Kongresshalle,
 Abfahrt 10:00 Uhr. 

Sind bis jetzt 5 Leute. Wir wollen dann erst Richtung Neumühler-See,
Lankower See und dann um den Schweriner See, werden so 75 km! 

Wer mitfahren möchte, ist zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort.

Es grüßt René


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Dezember 2010)

Ist das die schnelle oder die langsame Gruppe?


----------



## stubenhocker (14. Dezember 2010)

@Lotte: wahrscheinlich wirds nichts, ich muss am Wochenende wohl arbeiten. Soll ich Dir noch eine Streckenempfehlung schicken?




TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ist das die schnelle oder die langsame Gruppe?


 
Falls Du mich meinst, wovon ich mal ausgehe: keine Ahnung wer mitfährt, ist aber kein Sonntag-Standard-Treff bei dem ich mal mitfahre. Lotte ist kein Schweriner, ich kenne ich nur von einer Ausfahrt in Greifswald.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (14. Dezember 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> @Lotte: wahrscheinlich wirds nichts, ich muss am Wochenende wohl arbeiten. Soll ich Dir noch eine Streckenempfehlung schicken?


 
Das ist schade. Die Streckenempfehlung nehme ich gerne an.




TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ist das die schnelle oder die langsame Gruppe?



Tiger, wir wollen eine lockere Tour fahren. Bist herzlich eingeladen.

Gruß René


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich wäre gerne dabei, aber geht bei mir nur Sonntag. Falls jemand am Sonntag rund um Güstrow radeln möchte, ist er/sie herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (16. Dezember 2010)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Das ist schade. Die Streckenempfehlung nehme ich gerne an.


 
Hallo Renè,
hier mein (grober) Vorschlag. http://www.bikemap.net/route/775585
Viel Spaß dabei.
Ich bin definitiv raus, da Arbeit bis 1400.
Alex


----------



## stubenhocker (16. Dezember 2010)

Skisaison ist eröffnet:







heute Abend noch schnell 2h/15km Langlauf


----------



## stubenhocker (19. Dezember 2010)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Die lockere Tour für Samstag den 18.12. steht.


 

Wie wars denn oder hat Euch der viele Schnee einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht?


----------



## Lotte.2000 (19. Dezember 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Wie wars denn oder hat Euch der viele Schnee einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht?



Letztendlich stand ich alleine da, war aber kein Problem. Hab dann auch nur die Runde um den Neumühler See gemacht. 
Es hat eine weile gedauert bis ich das richtige Gefühl für die Bedingungen hatte und dann hat es auch Spaß gemacht. 
Hab dann auch 2h gebraucht, bei -8° und einigen Bodenkontakten. 

Gruß René


----------



## wesb (11. März 2011)

Ich melde mich auch für eine kleine Ausfahrt an.

Neumühler See ist ne wirklich schöne Strecke. Bin letztes Jahr auch bei der Orientierungsfahrt vom Bolero um Neumühler See dabei gewesen.


----------



## Visos (14. März 2011)

hey leute,

ich habe mich gerade angemeldet weil ich gesehen habe das sich hier einige aus schwerin rumtreiben.

ich habe mir im januar ein neues scott aspect 35 zugelegt. habe auch schon ein paar veränderungen vorgenommen aber dazu ein anderes mal.

ihr trefft euch regelmäßig zum biken??
würde mich freuen wenn ich mich anschließen darf^^

MfG
Mathias


----------



## zarea (14. März 2011)

Visos schrieb:


> ihr trefft euch regelmäßig zum biken??


Em... nein. Es gab schon mal ein, zwei Versuche dies zu tun, aber es hat noch nicht geklappt. 

Daher fahre ich öfter bei den Rostockern mit. 
Wann hast Du denn Zeit, eher Wochenende, oder in der Woche?


----------



## Visos (14. März 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Em... nein. Es gab schon mal ein, zwei Versuche dies zu tun, aber es hat noch nicht geklappt.
> 
> Daher fahre ich öfter bei den Rostockern mit.
> Wann hast Du denn Zeit, eher Wochenende, oder in der Woche?



Mir würde es am besten am Wochenende passen. Am liebsten so sonnabends da muss meine Freundin meistens arbeiten ;-)
Ich bin aber noch nicht sonderlich fitt. Bin gerade dabei wieder Kondition aufzubauen.


----------



## zarea (17. März 2011)

Visos schrieb:


> Am liebsten so sonnabends da muss meine Freundin meistens arbeiten ;-)


Das hört sich nach sonnabendlichen Frühsport an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Visos (17. März 2011)

also wenn es nicht vor um 10:00 ist

wo und wann??? und wo gehts hin??


----------



## Visos (18. März 2011)

also leutz wie siehts aus??

kleine tour morgen??

wer hat lust??

Start: wann ihr wollt nur bescheid sagen^^
ziel: keine ahnung bin da flexible

freu mich^^


----------



## zarea (18. März 2011)

Bei mir sieht schlecht aus.
Morgen bin ich anderweitig beschäftigt und Sonntag ist Rügen-RTF.

Nächstes Wochenende vielleicht, aber Sonnabends nicht erst um zehn, spätestens um 9:00Uhr. Hab drei Stunden später einen Termin mit Messer und Gabel.


----------



## wesb (18. März 2011)

Würde gerne mitkommen...

Aber... Heute kam endlich mein Rad. Nachm zusammenbau hat sich n blutiger anfängerfehler eingeschlichen und die Bremsflüssigkeit ist ausgelaufen. Nun muss ich mich erstmal bemühen ob jemand das in Schwerin "servicen" kann in Schwerin. Wäre gerne mitgekommen um es von mir zu entjungfern :-/


----------



## zarea (18. März 2011)

Oh ha, das ist nicht gut.
Aber nachdem, was alles bei den Händlern im Schaufenster steht, sollten alle eine Bremse entlüften können.
Fahrrad Rachow am Dreescher Markt brauchte bei mir zwei Anläufe, aber hin bekommen hat er es zum Schluss doch. 

viel Glück.


----------



## wesb (18. März 2011)

Hab da heute auch angerufen da ich ja quasi nebenan wohne aber die dame konnte mir nicht helfen da ihr mechaniker schon feierabend hatte... und der auch erst am Montag wieder da ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (18. März 2011)

Ja ja, da sind auch nur die Zwei.
Ich glaube: Sie hat 0 (in Worten: Null) -Ahnung, na ja rechnen kann sie.
Er ist dann wohl der mit Fahrradkenntnis.
Sonnabend teilen sie sich, mal er, mal sie und dann ist auch keine Werkstatt.
Also scheint mir: Kein Laden für Werktätige.


----------



## Visos (19. März 2011)

wesb schrieb:


> Hab da heute auch angerufen da ich ja quasi nebenan wohne aber die dame konnte mir nicht helfen da ihr mechaniker schon feierabend hatte... und der auch erst am Montag wieder da ist...




meinst du du schaffst es bis heute nachmittag??

ich habe gerade gesehen das heute nachmittag noch besser ist^^
also ich werd mich warscheinlich so gegen 15 uhr aufs bike schwingen.
wer lust einfach bescheid sagen:

[email protected]


----------



## wesb (19. März 2011)

Naja mein Commencal werde ich nächste Woche mit nach Rostock nehmen. Da wird mir dann geholfen. Wird also dieses Wochenende nix mit radeln. Aber dann nächstes Wochenende wenn da noch bedarf besteht.


----------



## TigersClaw (19. März 2011)

Bedarf besteht immer, ist alles nur eine Frage der Zeit


----------



## stubenhocker (21. März 2011)

wesb schrieb:


> Nun muss ich mich erstmal bemühen ob jemand das in Schwerin "servicen" kann in Schwerin.


 
Rademacher wäre meine Empfehlung


----------



## wesb (27. März 2011)

Hab es jetzt bei Fahrrad Jordan in Rostock Doberaner Str. reparieren lassen wo ich mich gut aufgehoben gefühlt habe...  

jetzt müsst ich noch gesund werden und dann kanns endlich los gehen....


----------



## Visos (30. März 2011)

wann fahrt ihr denn eigendlich so?? nur nach der arbeit oder so wie ich jeden tag zur arbeit und wieder zurück??


----------



## wesb (30. März 2011)

Ich fahr nur nach oder vor der arbeit... Da es mit anzug nicht so spannend ist und ich damit einfach zu unflexibel bin....


----------



## wesb (1. April 2011)

Jemand lust heute nachmittag um neumühler see zu fahren?!


----------



## Visos (1. April 2011)

wesb schrieb:


> Jemand lust heute nachmittag um neumühler see zu fahren?!



Eigentlich schon aber heute leider keine Zeit. Morgen aber gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesb (1. April 2011)

Wenn erst gegen 16uhr... Da ich vorher mit ner freundin ne kleine ausfahrt mache...


----------



## wesb (2. April 2011)

Könnte doch scho früher


----------



## Visos (2. April 2011)

Sry ich leider nicht. Meine Freundin kam auf die glorreiche Idee heute zu Ikea nach Rostock zu fahren. Morgen hab ich aber so ab 13:00 Zeit da geht sie im SSC arbeiten


----------



## wesb (2. April 2011)

Das kann ich noch nicht versprechen da ich heute abend nach HRO fahre und ich nicht weiß wann ich wieder in SN eintrudel. Aber im Grunde spricht sonst nix dagegen.


----------



## zarea (2. April 2011)

Visos schrieb:


> ... heute ... nach Rostock ...





wesb schrieb:


> ... heute ... nach HRO ...



Night-Ride im Kellerswald? Musste bei den Rostockern posten, die Horde kommt bestimmt mit. 


Ansonsten: So. 13:00Uhr Schweinekurve?


----------



## wesb (2. April 2011)

Heute is Night Walk durch die Clubs 

joar 13.00uhr Schweinekurve... falls ich es nicht schaffe schreib ich bis zwölf uhr nochma durch


----------



## Visos (2. April 2011)

13:00 Schweine Kurve. Ist gebucht. Wo genau dort?? Unter Brücke oder am kunstwasserwerk oder....


----------



## wesb (2. April 2011)

Machen wir unter der Brücke...


----------



## Visos (2. April 2011)

Alles klar ich werde dort sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (2. April 2011)

Visos schrieb:


> ... Unter Brücke oder am kunstwasserwerk oder....


Ämm ... *hustel* ... das liegt nur 10m auseinander und ist in Sichtweite. Wird dann wohl egal ein. Und da gibt es nicht sooo viele Biker, die da rumoxidieren. Man wird sich wohl finden. 

Hauptsache die "Night-Walker" sind bis dahin wieder fit.


----------



## Visos (3. April 2011)

leute es rollt ein regengebiet an...

wollt ihr trotzdem???
bin eher ein schönwetterbiker^^


----------



## TigersClaw (3. April 2011)

Oh, Sissi-Alarm )


----------



## zarea (3. April 2011)

Visos schrieb:


> leute es rollt ein regengebiet an...
> 
> wollt ihr trotzdem???
> bin eher ein schönwetterbiker^^


also wenn ich jetzt meinen schlauch gepflickt hab fahr ich los.


----------



## wesb (3. April 2011)

Ich fahr auch gleich los... könnte aber sein das ich fünf minuten später da bin...


----------



## wesb (10. April 2011)

Das ist nicht mein Jahr :-/ 
nach verschleppter Bronchites mit anschließender Lungenentzündung nu auch noch n Fersensporn :-( 
Wenn das so weiter geht dann fahr ich dies jahr echt keinen KM mehr mitm Rad :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (10. April 2011)

Hm... aber wenn Du dieses Jahr alle Krankheiten abarbeitest, kann ja nächstes Jahr nichts mehr kommen. 

Ansonsten: gute Besserung.

PS: Ostersonntag auf nüchternen Magen einen Apfel essen, dann bleibst Du das ganze Jahr gesund. Ist nur Aberglaube, aber Du solltest es vielleicht versuchen.


----------



## wesb (10. April 2011)

Das klingt nach nem guten Plan. Werde ich auf jedenfall versuchen. 
Und danke für die Besserungswünsche


----------



## stubenhocker (10. April 2011)

Hab auch grad ne Bronchitis hinter mir, daher: gute Besserung und schön auskurieren!


----------



## Visos (11. April 2011)

auch von mir gute besserung. ich hoffe das du bald wieder fit bist.

axo und denkt dran

*2.Schweriner Mountainbike-Orientierungsfahren*


Sonntag, 18. September ·  10:00 -  19:00

Neumühler See

2.Schweriner Mountainbike-Orientierungsfahren um den Neumühler See


----------



## wesb (20. April 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=148758101822837

hier der dazugehörige link von facebook wo sich jeder anmelden kann...

ich bin mittlerweile wieder fit..  ersten runden wurden auch scho gedreht ^^ kondition is aber nach wie vor echt im keller. Sonntag gehts dann für 5 Tage nach Freiburg um bisschen die Berge runter zu stürzen


----------



## EmDoubleU (26. April 2011)

Hi,

ich habe die Abendstunden der Feiertage u.a. auch zwei Mal mit ´nem Kumpel für ´ne fixe Runde um den Neumühler genutzt - die Strecke ist ja momentan echt knochentrocken und sauschnell, hat wirklich Laune gemacht.

Den Fahrspuren in einigen Passagen nach zu urteilen, waren die Tage wohl einige mit ihren Bikes unterwegs, getroffen haben wir aber beide Male niemanden.

FÄHRT eigentlich irgend jemand den Steilanstieg auf der Wandrumer Seite, kurz nachdem man aus dem Wald über die kleine Holzbrücke und die (im Sommer praktisch immer schlammige) Wiese kommt? Ich hab´s noch nie weiter als bis zur Hälfte geschafft - würde mich mal interessieren, ob es hier tatsächlich solche austrainierten "Stahlwaden" gibt, die ihr Bike das letzte Stück nicht hoch auf den Ackerweg schieben müssen...


----------



## stubenhocker (26. April 2011)

Carpman schrieb:


> FÄHRT eigentlich irgend jemand den Steilanstieg auf der Wandrumer Seite, kurz nachdem man aus dem Wald über die kleine Holzbrücke und die (im Sommer praktisch immer schlammige) Wiese kommt?



Da fahre ich, auch ohne Stahlwaden, hoch. Eigentlich ist die Runde doch komplett fahrbar?!

Alex


----------



## EmDoubleU (26. April 2011)

Hi,

ja, eigentlich sollte die Runde komplett fahrbar sein, ich "ziere" mich trotz Fully aber noch an zwei Treppen in der Abfahrt und "verhungere" am erwähnten Steilanstieg - meist habe ich Traktionsprobleme am Hinterrad, vielleicht verlagere ich das Gewicht ja zu ungünstig nach vorn, so dass das Hinterrad zu leicht wird.


----------



## stubenhocker (26. April 2011)

Bei den Treppen musst Du Dich überwinden und es einfach rollen lassen, dann gehts ganz gut. Aber nicht zu langsam runterfahren! Ich war dort mal zu langsam, das Vorderrad ist (an der 3. oder 4. Stufe)nicht mehr über die Kante gerollt und ich bin über den Lenker abgegangen.

Am steilen Hang solltest Du Deinen Körper so verlagern, das das Vorderrad nicht hochkommt und das Hinterrad nicht durchrutscht-spiel mal ein bisschen rum. Vielleicht gehts besser, wenn Du im Hinterrad mit etwas weniger Luftdruck fährst?! 

Viel Spaß beim Probieren!


----------



## bulettenfisch (27. April 2011)

Hallo an alle SNer,

da ich es immer noch nicht geschafft habe, nach fast 6 wohnhaften Jahren in Wismar, nur einmal um den Schweriner See zu fahren, werde ich es wohl dieses Jahr mal in Erwägung ziehen.
Nun verfolge ich aber Eure Posts um den Neumühler See schon einige Zeit und es interessiert mich ebenso dort mal herumzufahren. Meine Frage nun, wie fahrt Ihr um den See herum, welche Richtung hat es mehr in sich oder ist es egal ob man rechts lang oder links lang fährt?

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (27. April 2011)

Ich fahre immer entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn, da ist die Runde komplett fahrbar. Andersherum sind 2 steile Treppen, die man hoch muss, so aber nicht fahrbar sind (runter schon, s.o.).
Alex


----------



## Visos (27. April 2011)

war die tage auch mal wieder unterwegs auf dieser alseits beliebten tariningsstrecke. ich fahre sie immer gegn den uhrzeigersinn aus den o.g. gründen^^

und der anstieg hinter der wiese hat mich die letzten 2 male doch noch in die knie gezwungen...

wie lange braucht ihr eigendlich für die strecke??

ich habe das letzte mal knapp ne stunde gebracht... ich weiß nicht sonderlich schnell aber ausbaufähig^^


----------



## stubenhocker (27. April 2011)

10-20min warmfahren + 2 Runden ca. 1:40h


----------



## EmDoubleU (27. April 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> 10-20min warmfahren + 2 Runden ca. 1:40h


 
Hi,

das nenne ich mal eine ordentliche Zeit... 

... mit dem Absteigen an zwei Treppen und dem ollen Steilanstieg hab ich das bisher nur in etwas über 45min Fahrzeit geschafft - nach einer solchen (für mich schnellen) Runde hätte ich aber nicht mehr unbedingt die Kraft für eine zweite Runde in gleichem Tempo.

PS:
Ich fahre die Strecke auch hauptsächlich gegen den Uhrzeigersinn, irgendwie ist die Runde dann auch "geschmeidiger". Trotzdem ist der Weg um den Neumühler für mich als konditionell nicht in Bestform befindlichen Fahrer recht fordernd mit dem ständigen Wechsel aus schnellen Abfahrten und steilen Anstiegen, die Strecke um den Pinnower See ist da beispielsweise konditionell deutlich weniger anspruchsvoll.


----------



## migros (27. April 2011)

Bin die Tage auch mal wieder die wirklich schöne Runde um den Neumühler See gefahren - wie immer gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. Dauert bei mir ca. 40min. pro Runde.

@ carpman: Ich fahre den Steilanstig mit einem eher schweren Gang (32/28). dadurch besteht weniger die Gefahr, dass das Hinterrad durchdreht. Einfach mal probieren...und viel Erfolg. 
Pinnower See ist ja insbesondere auf der Westseite spannend. Wenn man da alle Anstiege / Abfahrten mitnimmt wird die Strecke auch anspruchsvoll.


----------



## bulettenfisch (27. April 2011)

Ja danke an Alle, vielleicht fahren wir uns demnächst mal übern weg. Wäre ja mal etwas für eine kleine Tagestour. Von HWI nach SN, dann um See und wieder zurück.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## zarea (27. April 2011)

Carpman schrieb:


> ... getroffen haben wir aber beide Male niemanden.


 Das ist, würde ich sagen, eher selten. In den letzten Jahren ist es dort richtig voll geworden. Als ich dort noch mit meinem Diamant-Rad herum gefahren bin, war es dort richtig einsam.
Heute trifft man dort alle, von Omi und Opi, über die ganze Familie, Camper/Griller, bis hin zu Motobiker usw.
Früher war es besser. 



Carpman schrieb:


> FÄHRT eigentlich irgend jemand den Steilanstieg ...


Ich glaube es kommt eher auf das Gleichgewicht an, als auf die "Stahlwaden".


Stoppt Ihr echt die Zeit, wenn Ihr da rum fahrt?
Ich dachte immer, dass ich knapp `ne Stunde brauche, aber nach euren Zeitangaben, muss ich wohl auch mal stoppen.


----------



## stubenhocker (28. April 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Heute trifft man dort alle, von Omi und Opi, über die ganze Familie, Camper/Griller, bis hin zu Motobiker usw.


 
Hmmm, kommt wohl drauf an zu welcher Zeit man fährt. Mir begegnen, obwohl ich dort recht häufig rumfahre, nicht so viele Leute- ein paar Jogger/Walker und Hundeausführer und die auch eher am Ostufer zwischen Lankow und Friedrichsthal (da sind die Wege aber recht breit und man passt gut aneinander vorbei).
Was ich richtig ätzend finde: die Überbleibsel der Partypeople nach dem Wochenende. Wildcampen und Grillen mag ich ja auch gern, aber so muss man die Wiese(n) ja nicht verlassen! Das Umweltbewusstsein lässt doch sehr zu wünschen übrig, aber vielleicht bin ich schon zu alt, um das zu verstehen....



zarea schrieb:


> Stoppt Ihr echt die Zeit, wenn Ihr da rum fahrt?


 
Geht fast automatisch: ich habe einen Garmin 500, der alles Wichtige dokumentiert.


----------



## Visos (28. April 2011)

das mit dem müll ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. vorallem am westufer ist das extrem. aber auch nur weil die leute da mit dem auto hinfahren können...

nja btw war gestern im Bolero und habe mich angemeldet nummer 4 auf der liste^^

und die 7 startgebühr auch gleich bezahlt. und wer nur gucken will die suchen noch streckenposten^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmDoubleU (28. April 2011)

Hi,

ja, der Zivilisationsmüll auf der Westseite ist echt übel - ich kann das nicht kapieren, wie man sich im Endeffekt "seine" Stelle selbst so ungemütlich macht, wenn man genau weiss, dass man da vielleicht schon am nächsten Wochenende wieder zum "Chillen&Grillen" hinkommen möchte - da scheint der Verstand aber nicht auszureichen... 

Wegen der Fahrzeit: Ich erfahre die ebenfalls völlig unkompliziert, weil mein Cyclomaster die so oder so aufzeichnet - ich gebe allerdings zu, dass die mich auch wirklich interessiert, d.h. die Daten der Anfahrt zum Neumühler werden vor einer Umrundung gelöscht.

Zum Thema Steilanstieg&Treppen: Hmm, dann werde ich bei nächster Gelegenheit die Neumühler Runde mal nicht auf Zeit fahren, sondern mir lieber etwas Ruhe zum Probieren dieser Schlüsselstellen lassen. Nach Eurem Feedback ist da der Ehrgeiz geweckt... 

@ Stubenhocker

Ich habe gesehen, dass Du anscheinend überwiegend mit dem Cyclocrosser unterwegs bist - fährst Du etwa auch den Neumühler ohne Absteigen mit diesem schnellen, starren Flitzer?


----------



## stubenhocker (28. April 2011)

Carpman schrieb:


> fährst Du etwa auch den Neumühler ohne Absteigen mit diesem schnellen, starren Flitzer?


 
Neumühler fahre ich mit (m)einem starren MTB, fürs Crossrad ist mir die Strecke (insbesondere das Westufer mit den Treppen) zu technisch.


----------



## EmDoubleU (28. April 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Neumühler fahre ich mit (m)einem starren MTB ....


 
Hi,

hmm, wenn ich bedenke, dass dass zwar die Reifen aufgrund mehr Volumen im Vergleich zum Crosser etwas mehr dämpfen und "grippen", das aber trotzdem bei den Wurzeln und Treppen eine recht knackige Angelegenheit bleibt, kann ich nur sagen: Respekt! 

Wenn ich mit ´nem Kumpel die Strecke zusammen fahre, nimmt er sein relativ straffes Hardtail mit ´ner 80mm-SID - an den Steigungen habe ich den Eindruck, dass er damit deutlich schneller ist und einen direkteren Kraftfluss hat, in den buckligen Passagen habe ich vom Gefühl her Vorteile mit dem Fully.


----------



## stubenhocker (28. April 2011)

Die Unterschiede zum Crosser sind aber hauptsächlich Lenker, Rahmengeo, Laufradgröße - da ist das MTB auf engen und winkligen Strecken (wie am Neumühler) im Vorteil, dafür mag ich das Crossrad auf langen, geraden Strecken (siehe Trans-MV) lieber fahren.
Federgabel im MTB baue ich nur ein wenns in die Berge geht (dieses Jahr: Rennsteig, ebm, Alpen-X).


----------



## bulettenfisch (28. April 2011)

So, die Wettervorhersage sieht ja ganz gut aus. Da bin ich doch glatt am überlegen, weil es eben so in den Beinen juckt, Eure Runde morgen in Angriff zu nehmen. Ich bin ein wenig gespannt, was mich dort erwartet, aber auch schon der Weg dahin. Wenns gefällt werde ich mich ebenfalls gleich im Bolero melden gehen. Euch weiterhin gute Fahrt .

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## stubenhocker (29. April 2011)

Fährst Du über Bad Kleinen? Da geht unten am See Richtung Wiligrad/Lübstorf ein schöner Weg lang, von dort kommst Du über Klein Trebbow-Moorbrink-Hansholz-Warnitz direkt an den See, da dann rechts lang und entgegen d. Uhrzeigersinn um den See. Die Wege am Ostufer sind recht breit, leicht zu finden und zu befahren, ab dem Holzpfad am Nordzipfel ist es etwas schwierig- Du solltest versuchen, so dicht wie möglich am See zu bleiben.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmDoubleU (29. April 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Fährst Du über Bad Kleinen? Da geht unten am See Richtung Wiligrad/Lübstorf ein schöner Weg lang ...


 
Hi,

und wenn man ab Willigrad / Elisabethquelle unten am Schweriner Außensee weiter fährt, kommen auch schon ein paar nette Einstimmungen in Form von Holztreppen - oder kommen die erst hinter Lübstorf? Ich hab den Verlauf da nicht mehr so genau im Kopf, den Außensee muss ich dieses Jahr auch endlich mal wieder fahren.

Gestern abend bin ich mit dem Trekkingrad (Radweg) nochmal fix um den Innensee, dabei ist mir eingefallen, dass ich mit dem MTB den Weg von Raben Steinfeld über das Görslower Ufer hinaus Richtung Leezen ja nochmal testen wollte. Kann da jemand was zu sagen, in wie weit der Weg ab Görslower Ufer Richtung Leezen (mit dem MTB) fahrbar ist?


----------



## stubenhocker (29. April 2011)

Dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen. Ich bin vor etlichen Jahren das letzte Mal mit dem MTB dort langgefahren und hatte dann keinen Bock mehr, mich durch die Büsche zu schlagen. Ausserdem war zu dem Zeitpunkt die Holzbrücke am Steilstück schon eingefallen und man hatte schon zu Fuß Mühe, dort langzukommen... Schade, das der Weg bis Leezen nicht ausgebaut ist, unten am See fährt/geht sichs schöner als oben an der Strasse.

(Ich fahre meistens mit dem Crossrad bis zur Badestelle unterhalb von Görslow, dann das Steilstück hoch und auf der anderen Seite der BAB weiter im Wald Ri. Langen Brütz oder Basthorst oder so)


----------



## chaoskaefer (29. April 2011)

Bin letzten Herbst dort das letzte Mal gefahren und es ging ohne Rad tragen. In diesem Jahr noch nicht. Wär aber mal wieder einen Versuch wert.
@stubenhocker  
Wenn Du ohnehin Richtung Basthorst unterwegs bist, probier doch mal den archäologischen Lehrpfad in Kritzow. Einstieg aus Richtung Basthorst kommend rechts in den Wald, am Friedhof vorbei (http://www.m-vp.de/1296/lehrpfad.htm). Wenn man dann am Ende des Pfades nicht links nach Kritzow fährt, sondern den Weg rechts über die Koppeln nimmt, kommt man an der Warnow in Karnin an und von dort weiter nach Kleefeld und Straße zurück über Cambs, Rampe, Paulsdamm.
Viel Spaß
Hans


----------



## migros (29. April 2011)

@ carpman: wegen Weg vom Görslower Ufer nach Leezen. 
Bin ich erst die Woche wieder mal gefahren - bzw. teilweise geschoben. M.E. nach ein landschaftlich wirklich schöner und technisch teilweise recht anspruchsvoller Trail. Man sollte sich aber bewusst sein, dass man einige Male vom Rad muss (Baumstämme, grosse Schlammlöcher zu steile Anstiege, teilweise nicht vorhandener Weg = eingebrochene Holzbrücke). Gefühlt hat der Trail damit einen Schiebestreckenanteil von ca. 10%.
Interessanterweise sieht man immer Radspuren. Mir sind auf der Strecke am Montag vier  Radfahrer (2x MTB, 2x Trekkingrad) entgegengekommen. Der Einstieg ab Leezen ist ja noch harmlos. Ich denke nicht, dass die wussten, was noch auf sie zukommt.
Also - sicherlich lohnenswert um es mal auszuprobieren. Der Fahrspass wird aber stark vom Fahrkönnen und der "Frusttoleranz" jedes einzelnen abhängen.


----------



## EmDoubleU (29. April 2011)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Eure Tipps und Infos - um den eigenen Versuch will ich gar nicht drum rum kommen, aber es ist doch immer schön, zumindest ansatzweise zu ahnen, was einen da erwartet... 

Ich bin z.B. auch aus alter Gewohnheit lange Zeit bei der Außenseerunde kurz vor Willigrad den Steilanstieg hoch und auf dem Radweg weiter gefahren - bis ich gemerkt habe, dass man den kompletten Weg von Bad Kleinen ja auch bis zur Südseite des Schweriner Außensees weiter fahren kann und sich da vorher wirklich um ein paar nette Trails überwiegend direkt am Wasser gebracht hat. Aufhänger war damals die erstmalige Benutzung der Topo Deutschland-Karte für mein Garmin GPS, der Weg war da durchgehend im Kartenmaterial hinterlegt.


----------



## stubenhocker (29. April 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> @stubenhocker
> Wenn Du ohnehin Richtung Basthorst unterwegs bist, probier doch mal den archäologischen Lehrpfad in Kritzow.


 

Hallo Hans,
den Weg bin ich schon öfter gefahren ohne zu wissen, das er so heisst . Danke für die Aufklärung!


----------



## chaoskaefer (29. April 2011)

Gern geschehen. Man sieht sich;-)


----------



## chaoskaefer (29. April 2011)

Carpman schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Ich bin z.B. auch aus alter Gewohnheit lange Zeit bei der Außenseerunde kurz vor Willigrad den Steilanstieg hoch und auf dem Radweg weiter gefahren - bis ich gemerkt habe, dass man den kompletten Weg von Bad Kleinen ja auch bis zur Südseite des Schweriner Außensees weiter fahren kann und sich da vorher wirklich um ein paar nette Trails überwiegend direkt am Wasser gebracht hat.
> ...


----------



## EmDoubleU (29. April 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> ... kannst Du das mal näher beschreiben? Sozusagen am Wasser von Bad Kleinen bis Lübstorf?...


 
Hallo,

sogar noch über Lübstorf hinaus. An der Suchtklinik muss man zwar wegen ein paar Grundstücken einen kurzen Schwenk machen, aber ist auch wieder fix direkt am Außensee. Dann geht´s weiter unterhalb von Hundorf und über den Campingplatz von Seehof. Der Weg endet letztlich direkt auf dem Paulsdammer Weg in der Nähe von Wickendorf.

Ist teilweise etwas rauer und mit ein paar Holztreppen gespickt, bei denen ich dann meist kurz abgesteigen bin, ansonsten aber eine landschaftlich schöne Strecke. 

Ich fand es immer schade, bei der Außenseerunde so frühzeitig auf die asphaltierten Radwege ausweichen zu müssen, wenn man schon mit dicken Reifen unterwegs ist. Wie gesagt, in der Topo Deutschland von Garmin war der Weg verzeichnet und deshalb bin ich ihn irgendwann mal kurzerhand gefahren, als das GPS am Lenker klemmte.


----------



## chaoskaefer (29. April 2011)

Super. Danke. Ist zwar gerade bisschen windig, aber das probier ich direkt aus.
Schönes Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lotte.2000 (29. April 2011)

Na hier ist ja mal wieder richtig was los. 

Wenn ich das so lese bekomme ich auch gleich Lust auf eine See Rundfahrt. 
Hier mal ein von mir zusammen gefügter Track um die Schweriner Seen, sind meine Aufzeichnung aus dem letzten Jahr und hab sie zu einer Runde zusammengefügt. Das wär doch mal was für den Sonntag.

Braucht wer eine Einladung?

Es grüßt René 

Neumühler See am 18.12.2010


----------



## TigersClaw (29. April 2011)

In zwei Wochen wäre ich dabei


----------



## Lotte.2000 (29. April 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> In zwei Wochen wäre ich dabei



In 2 Wochen sind wir am Wehlaberg und fahren ein Rennen.


----------



## EmDoubleU (29. April 2011)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> ... das wär doch mal was für den Sonntag.
> 
> Braucht wer eine Einladung?


 
Hi,

die Idee finde ich super, aber am kommenden Sonntag ist Familie angesagt, Picknick und ein wenig am Angeln mit Sohnemann an einem Pachtgewässer von Freunden. Kontrastprogramm, aber auch ganz nett.


----------



## zarea (29. April 2011)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Braucht wer eine Einladung?


Hier ich *meld*
Diesen Sonntag würde bei mir super passen.  

Treffpunkt?


----------



## stubenhocker (29. April 2011)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein von mir zusammen gefügter Track um die Schweriner Seen,


 
Die Strecke geht 10m hinter unserem Haus vorbei .
Ist dieser Sonntag schon fest gebucht? Da habe ich nämlich leider keine Zeit für 101 km Gelände. Am nächsten Wochenende ginge es, ich müsste nämlich noch ein bisschen KA machen für ein kleines Rennen in 3 Wochen...


----------



## zarea (29. April 2011)

Also bei mir ginge auch der nächste Sonntag.
Jetzt kommt es drauf an, ob es für Lotte spontan genug wäre.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (29. April 2011)

Jetzt wollt ihr es aber wissen.

Ich kann nur diesen Sonntag und ich würde gerne gegen 8:00 Uhr starten, von wo ist mir egal, da ich dann wohl mit dem Auto aus LWL komme.

Die anderen Wochenenden sind leider schon ausgebucht.
7. Mai mit Familie hier und am Sonntag noch in den Heidepark. 15. Mai hier, 22. Mai hier uns so weiter....

@Alex - Du kannst doch auch in der Runde aussteigen wenn die Zeit nicht reicht, würde mich freuen wenn Du dabei bist. Können ja die Runde so legen, dass es wir Dich rechtzeitig zu Hause abgeben können oder wir starten bei Dir.


----------



## wesb (30. April 2011)

Ich bin nu auch wieder zurück vom Freiburg Urlaub. Leider hab ich mich im Bikepark Todtnau ein wenig hingepackt. Schulter ausgekugelt und geprellt und mehrere Schürfwunden. Gott sei dank isses gestern passiert und nicht scho am Anfang des Urlaub´s. Hab ne Menge erlebt mit "Berta" und ne menge Abfahrtstechnisch dazu gelernt. 

Kenn nur die Strecke zwischen Hundorf und Willigrad. Eine kleine Stelle kurz vor Willigrad gibt es wo n Baum umgestürzt ist wo man das Bike rüber tragen muss. Sonst mit bedacht durchaus befahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (30. April 2011)

Frühaufsteher?  Na, von mir aus....

Ich persönlich würde als Treff irgendwo zwischen Willigrad und Neumühlersee bevorzugen.
Ich schlage mal als Standard die Schweinekurve vor, aber ich passe mich auch an.

Ich kuck heute Abend noch mal rein, wie ihr euch entscheidet.


----------



## stubenhocker (30. April 2011)

mir wäre ein treff um 0800 an der schweinekurve sehr recht, Da könnte rene auch gut das auto stehen lassen. ich würde dann nur die neumühler runde mitfahren, da ich am nachmittag die abwesenheit meiner familie für eine längere rennradrunde nutze.
alex


----------



## Lotte.2000 (30. April 2011)

0800 Schweinkurve ist okay. Wer setzt mir mal den Punkt auf die Karte wo man da parken kann.

Ich freu mich auf euch .

Es grüßt René


----------



## stubenhocker (30. April 2011)

da wo das helle dreieck ist, genau neben/ unter der gelben strasse.
melde mich nachher nochmal, muss jetzt im garten weitermachen


----------



## zarea (30. April 2011)

Einen Punkt kann ich Dir nicht setzten, aber wenn Du von LWL kommst:

.Umgehung bis Abfahrt Neumühle;
.an der Ampel gleich rechts, unter der Brücke durch;
.hinter der Brücke gleich hart rechts, eine mehr oder minder wilde, aber asphaltierte Einfahrt rein.
.und parken.

bis morgen.


----------



## stubenhocker (30. April 2011)

Alles per PN geklärt.
Morgen um 0800 Treffpunkt Schweinekurve. Heute Nacht solls kalt werden, also morgen früh nicht so sommerlich anziehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kay_NWM (30. April 2011)

Moin,ich bin morgen auch dabei.Um den See bin ich letztes Jahr schon einmal gefahren,fand ich super.

Gruß Kay


----------



## Lotte.2000 (1. Mai 2011)

Hier noch ein kurzes Feedback für die tolle Tour von heute. Mir hat es viel Spaß gemacht mit euch zu fahren.

Am Ende hatten wir 95 km,  ca. 700 hm bei 6:00h Tour und 4:38h Fahrzeit. 

Danke an stubenhocker für dir Aufwärmrunde um den Neumühler See und an zarea und Kay_NWM für die schöne Tour.

Bis zum nächsten mal.
Es grüßt René


----------



## zarea (1. Mai 2011)

Ja, dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.
Hat mich sehr gefreut, mit Euch zu fahren. Danke, bis nächstes Mal.


----------



## stubenhocker (2. Mai 2011)

Mir hats auch Spaß gemacht (auch wenns nur knapp eine Stunde war).
Entschuldigt bitte den schnellen Start, war ein bisschen blöd von mir.

Beeindruckend übrigens, wie schnell man eingängig sein kann! Renè: .

Bis bald mal wieder,
Alex


----------



## chaoskaefer (2. Mai 2011)

Moin zusammen,
Eure Spuren sehe ich ja ab und zu am Neumühler, hab aber keinen Plan, wer Ihr seid und da es keine Bilder gibt, würde ich Euch nicht einmal unterwegs erkennen. 
@René  Bist Du der mit dem 29er Scottaus der Wismarer Truppe die Mitwoch 18.00 Uhr um den Neumühler See fährt, wofür Denis und ich uns zum Mitfahren gemeldet haben?
Mögt Ihr vielleicht noch bisschen mehr über Eure Sonntags-Runde erzählen(Streckenbeschreibung)? Schade, dass Ihr das Treffen so kurzfristig gemacht habt, wäre gern dabei gewesen. Habe leider kein Net zuhause. Allerdings ist 8.00 Uhr eigentlich mitten in der Nacht an einem Sonntag;-))
Bin am Nachmittag mit Denis Pinnower See-Godern-Flugplatz-Kritzow-Lehrpfad-Vorbeck-Eisdiele Westphal;-) gefahren. 49,5km, Fahrzeit 2:10 h. Danach 10 km Ausradeln nach Hause. Auch sehr geil.


----------



## wesb (2. Mai 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> Eure Spuren sehe ich ja ab und zu am Neumühler, hab aber keinen Plan, wer Ihr seid und da es keine Bilder gibt, würde ich Euch nicht einmal unterwegs erkennen.
> @René  Bist Du der mit dem 29er Scottaus der Wismarer Truppe die Mitwoch 18.00 Uhr um den Neumühler See fährt, wofür Denis und ich uns zum Mitfahren gemeldet haben?
> Mögt Ihr vielleicht noch bisschen mehr über Eure Sonntags-Runde erzählen(Streckenbeschreibung)? Schade, dass Ihr das Treffen so kurzfristig gemacht habt, wäre gern dabei gewesen. Habe leider kein Net zuhause. Allerdings ist 8.00 Uhr eigentlich mitten in der Nacht an einem Sonntag;-))
> Bin am Nachmittag mit Denis Pinnower See-Godern-Flugplatz-Kritzow-Lehrpfad-Vorbeck-Eisdiele Westphal;-) gefahren. 49,5km, Fahrzeit 2:10 h. Danach 10 km Ausradeln nach Hause. Auch sehr geil.




Dann weiß ich scho ma wer du jetzt bist. Hab dich nämlich mit Denis am Sonntag gesehen bei Westphal. Falls es aufgefallen ist. War der mit dem schicken Arm gestell


----------



## chaoskaefer (2. Mai 2011)

Sorry, kann mich nur an das Armgestell erinnern;-)
Schlimm?


----------



## wesb (2. Mai 2011)

nöööö


----------



## bulettenfisch (2. Mai 2011)

Hello,

danke an Alle die noch einige Tipps hatten, die habe ich erst im nachhinein am WE gelesen. Ja, ich war am Freitag mal bei Euch am Neumühler See. Wenn ich Schweriner wäre würde die Strecke wohl meine Hausrunde sein. Da ich im Starrgang dort durch bin, musste ich natürlich bei meiner groben 38-17 Übersetzung 3-4 Mal absteigen. Einmal bei den Treppen auf der Westseite musste ich sogar abspringen, weil ich zu schnell in die Kurve gegangen bin und schon gleich auf den Treppen stand. Da habt Ihr natürlich als Kenner die Vorteile. Einmal um den See hat mir aber gereicht. Weil Ihr ja so eine Zeitdiskussion vom Zaum gerissen habt, habe ich natürlich mal auf das Mobiltelefon geschaut und genau 50 Minuten gebraucht.
Die gesamte Route war dann doch recht ordentlich, links entlang von der B106, Rastorf - die Metelsdörfer - irgendwann auf der L3 gelandet, in der Altstadt schnell etwas zwischen die Zähne packen, zum See, rum-rum-rum und rechte Seite der B106 zurück, über Seehof, Wiligrad, Bad Kleinen etc.. Es war durch das Wetter wirklich eine gelungene Tour.

Ich habe mich jetzt natürlich schon gefragt, wie das Rennen im September aussehen mag, ich kann mir vorstellen dort gibt es noch genügend Möglichkeiten um die Strecke zu verlängern. Ich denke da werde ich dabei sein, habe mich aber noch nicht gemeldet.

Euch mal Allen dann eine nicht allzu anstrengende Woche. Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Lotte.2000 (2. Mai 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> Eure Spuren sehe ich ja ab und zu am Neumühler, hab aber keinen Plan, wer Ihr seid und da es keine Bilder gibt, würde ich Euch nicht einmal unterwegs erkennen.
> @René  Bist Du der mit dem 29er Scottaus der Wismarer Truppe die Mitwoch 18.00 Uhr um den Neumühler See fährt, wofür Denis und ich uns zum Mitfahren gemeldet haben?
> Mögt Ihr vielleicht noch bisschen mehr über Eure Sonntags-Runde erzählen(Streckenbeschreibung)? Schade, dass Ihr das Treffen so kurzfristig gemacht habt, wäre gern dabei gewesen. Habe leider kein Net zuhause. Allerdings ist 8.00 Uhr eigentlich mitten in der Nacht an einem Sonntag;-))
> Bin am Nachmittag mit Denis Pinnower See-Godern-Flugplatz-Kritzow-Lehrpfad-Vorbeck-Eisdiele Westphal;-) gefahren. 49,5km, Fahrzeit 2:10 h. Danach 10 km Ausradeln nach Hause. Auch sehr geil.



Wir sind in dieser Besetzung auch zum ersten mal gefahren. Bildmaterial gibt es hier nur von unseren Bike´s! Kurz vor Ende der Tour haben wir noch ein kleine Eis-Pause gemacht.







Dann will ich die Tour mal kurz beschreiben. 4 Biker trafen sich pünktlich 0800 (mitten in der Nacht) bei 5 Grad über Null am Parkplatz Schweinekurve. Nach einer kurzen Begrüßung ging es auch schon los, links herum um den Neumühler. Stubenhocker voraus zeigte uns seine Hausstrecke vorbei an einer Disco mitten im Wald (sowas hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen) über schöne Trails, knackige Kurzanstiege und Treppen. Ach ja die Zeit 48 Minuten - haben wir jetzt gewonnen  ?
Unsere Tour haben wir dann zu dritt fortgesetzt, auch wenn Kay_NWM nicht darauf eingestellt war, hat er sich doch für uns entschieden. 
Wir sind dann auf schnellstem Wege Richtung Pfaffenteich und ab Ziegelsee dann nach Norden, um so dicht wie möglich am Wasser entlang zu fahren. Kurz vor Wickendorf mal kurz auf Asphalt, den Rest immer auf dem Wander Weg. Ab Wiligrad konnte ich öfter das Zeichen für den E9   entdecken. Die Wege waren gut fahrbar, an 2 Treppen haben wir gar nicht erst versucht auf dem Rad zu bleiben. Kurz hinter Bad-Kleinen war eine kleine Mai Feier mitten im Wald, mit Showbühne, Kaffee und Kuchen. Spontan haben wir uns für eine Pause entschieden. Weiter über Flessenow, Retgendorf Zeltplatz, Rampe nach Leezen (die letzten 8km auf Asphalt). Wieder runter an See und den Trail bis Rabensteinfeld um um den Pinnower See zu fahren. Bis hier hatten wir 70 km in den Beinen. Der Pinnower forderte noch mal all unsere Kraft und so rollten wir dann über Müß zur Reppiner Burg(Google ist mein bester Freund) und Zippendorf in Richtung Schloss. Hier dann noch ein kleines Eis für die Hand gekauft und ausrollen am Ostorfer See zum Startpunkt unserer Tour.
Am Ende hatten wir 95 km, ca. 700 hm bei 6:00h Tour und 4:38h Fahrzeit.

Es grüßt René (komme nicht aus Wismar)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaoskaefer (3. Mai 2011)

Danke für den Bericht. Schöne Tour und gut was dabei für die Beine. Mit 48 min habt Ihr noch nicht gewonnen, aber in Anbetracht der km, die noch vor Euch lagen eine richtig gute Zeit. Am Schluß noch mal den Pinnower ist hart, besonders die Westseite.
Das mit den Bildern verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Gehören Mountainbiker in Schwerin irgendwelchen Geheimbünden an. Im Facebook zeigt man doch auch sein Gesicht und meine Lübecker Radkumpels haben eine offene, gut funktionierende Szene. Aber egal. Vielleicht klappt es ja beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## stubenhocker (3. Mai 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Das mit den Bildern verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Gehören Mountainbiker in Schwerin irgendwelchen Geheimbünden an.


 
Wenn ich zügig unterwegs bin mag ich ungern an jedem Busch anhalten um zu fotografieren und die Fotos ins Netz zu stellen.



chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Im Facebook zeigt man doch auch sein Gesicht


 
Ich nicht! Es gibt sogar Leute, die ohne FB ein glückliches Leben führen!


----------



## chaoskaefer (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo Stubenhocker,
das kann ich auch, finde das FB aber ganz hilfreich, um rasch Infos unter die Leute zu kriegen, siehe http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/home.php?sk=group_205129502834305&ap=1(mein Team) oder z.B http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/home.php?sk=group_163661830320951&ap=1(MTB-Team MV). 
Das mit den Bildern bezog sich auf diese Community ganz allgemein, aber ich schrieb ja auch, das es egal ist. Kann ja jeder machen, wie er will und ich bin da eben etwas offener, weil das für mich zum Sport dazugehört. No problem;-)


----------



## zarea (3. Mai 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> ....Das mit den Bildern verstehe ich nicht so ganz. ...


Es gibt Ecken in diesem Forum, da fahren die Leut´nur los, um sich zu fotografieren. Dazu hatte keiner Lust, wir waren zum fahren da. 
Sei doch nächstes Mal am Treffpunkt und schau uns live zu, oder nach. 



chaoskaefer schrieb:


> ....Gehören Mountainbiker in Schwerin irgendwelchen Geheimbünden an. ...


pssst! Das ist doch geheim.


----------



## stubenhocker (3. Mai 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Es gibt Ecken in diesem Forum, da fahren die Leut´nur los, um sich zu fotografieren.


 


habe ich auch schon öfter gedacht...


----------



## Lotte.2000 (3. Mai 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> Wismarer Truppe die Mitwoch 18.00 Uhr um den Neumühler See fährt, wofür Denis und ich uns zum Mitfahren gemeldet haben



Hallo Markus,

schreib mal was hierzu. Vielleicht kommt ja der eine oder andere mit. Ich würde es versuchen, wenn ich es zeitlich hin bekomme. 



migros schrieb:


> Ich fahre den Steilanstig mit einem eher schweren Gang (32/28). dadurch besteht weniger die Gefahr, dass das Hinterrad durchdreht.



32/28 ist jetzt aber nicht so der schwere  Gang! Ich war auf unserer Tour mit 29" und Singlespeed 32/17 unterwegs. Der Neumühler ist auch damit ohne schieben fahrbar auch wenn ich am Steilanstieg, wegen Unkenntnis aus den Pedalen musste. Wenn man die Strecke kennt, kann man sehr schön mit Schwung an den Hang rein fahren. Beim zweiten/nächsten mal wird es sicher gehen.


----------



## EmDoubleU (3. Mai 2011)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> ... wenn man die Strecke kennt, kann man sehr schön mit Schwung an den Hang rein fahren...


 
Hi,

wie soll des dann da mit dem "Schwung holen" klappen? 
Wie gesagt, im Sommer ist die Wiese oft ein einziges Schlammloch und der danach noch zur Verfügung stehende Weg vor dem Steilhang ist doch arg kurz, um halbwegs Schwung zu holen - zumindest mir ging es bisher immer so...


----------



## chaoskaefer (3. Mai 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Es gibt Ecken in diesem Forum, da fahren die Leut´nur los, um sich zu fotografieren. Dazu hatte keiner Lust, wir waren zum fahren da.
> Sei doch nächstes Mal am Treffpunkt und schau uns live zu, oder nach.
> 
> pssst! Das ist doch geheim.



Sorry, ich glaube wir haben uns völlig mißverstanden. Ich habe noch nie auf einer Ausfahrt fotografiert. Mir ging´s nur darum, mit wem man es hier zu tun hat und das kann man natürlich live und in Farbe bei einem Treffen besser.


@zarea und stubenhocker  
Fühlt Euch einfach nicht angesprochen. Ich lerne halt gern neue Leute kennen und bin da sehr offen, das muss aber niemand genauso machen. Ebensowenig mag ich herumposen, also schaue ich Euch vermutlich freiwillig nach und nicht, weil ich für Euch zu langsam bin.


----------



## chaoskaefer (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo René,
diese Truppe aus Wismar fährt alle 14 Tage immer mittwochs um den Neumühler. Habe sie zufällig im Bernstein kennengelernt. Mittwoch 18.00 fahren sie wieder. Treffpunkt Schweinekurve an der Schleuse. Einfach Spaß in der Gruppe denke ich und deshalb haben wir uns da eingeklinkt
Gruß
Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lotte.2000 (3. Mai 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> .....wir haben uns völlig mißverstanden......



Und jetzt haben wir uns wieder alle lieb.

Wir haben alle Spaß am Rad fahren und nur darum geht es hier. Egal ob Wald oder Straße, egal ob schnell oder langsam, egal ob mit Bilder oder ohne....einfach nur Spaß.


----------



## chaoskaefer (3. Mai 2011)

So isses


----------



## stubenhocker (3. Mai 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Ebensowenig mag ich herumposen, also schaue ich Euch vermutlich freiwillig nach und nicht, weil ich für Euch zu langsam bin.


 
So habe ich Dich auch nicht verstanden.
Ich halte mich nicht für so wichtig, das ich mich mit all meinen Aktivitäten und Fotos im Internet präsentieren muss. Ausserdem nutze ich die Zeit lieber anders.

Danke für den Tipp mit der Wismarer Truppe! Mittwochs ist bei mir zwar immer doof, weil meine Frau dann zum Sport geht, aber wenn ich mich beeile bin ich um 19 Uhr wieder Zuhause wenn sie los muss.

Alex


----------



## migros (3. Mai 2011)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> 32/28 ist jetzt aber nicht so der schwere  Gang! Ich war auf unserer Tour mit 29" und Singlespeed 32/17 unterwegs. Der Neumühler ist auch damit ohne schieben fahrbar auch wenn ich am Steilanstieg, wegen Unkenntnis aus den Pedalen musste. Wenn man die Strecke kennt, kann man sehr schön mit Schwung an den Hang rein fahren. Beim zweiten/nächsten mal wird es sicher gehen.



Nunja - für den Anstieg und meine Amselwaden ist 32/28 "eher" schwer bzw. muss ich da schon ordentlich drücken. Bin die Runde auch schon SSP 26'' mit 32/16 gefahren, kann mich allerdings nicht mehr erinnern, ob ich da am Steilanstieg abgestiegen bin .
Das kritische Stück sind ohnehin die letzen 2-3m wo die Steigung nochmal deutlich zunimmt und die Fahrspur fast schon zu einer Rinne wird. Dort muss die Kurbel eben auch noch Rotieren...

Achja, und Respekt vor der grossen Runde mit dem SSP


----------



## zarea (3. Mai 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Sorry, ich glaube wir haben uns völlig mißverstanden. ....


Ach du willst so eine Art öffentlichen Lebenslauf?
Ist schon ein bisschen alt, aber guckst Du hier.


----------



## stubenhocker (3. Mai 2011)

Hat eigentlich mal wer Interesse an einer Neumühler-See-Runde bei Dunkelheit, natürlich mit der entsprechenden Radbeleuchtung (@Chaoskäfer: das wäre dann quasi ein Candlelight-Dinner ) ?!
Demnächst solls nachts ja wieder etwas wärmer werden, da bietet sich so eine Tour doch mal an.

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lotte.2000 (3. Mai 2011)

Da bin ich doch gerne mal dabei. Sag Bescheid wenn´s los geht.


----------



## zarea (3. Mai 2011)

hm... weiß nicht. Meine Funzel ist nicht so der Brüller. Für Feldwege gehts, aber am Neumühler? Käme vielleicht auf einen Versuch an.


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Mai 2011)

Wenn ihr rechtzeitig Bescheid sacht, wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## EmDoubleU (4. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich bin mit ´nem Kumpel auch des öfteren in der Dunkelheit auf der Neumühler Runde unterwegs, wir haben beide je eine MTS 900 am Lenker. Geht auf gerader Strecke sehr gut und auf dem Rest auch wenn man nicht auf Teufel komm raus fährt - optimal wäre auf so einem teilweise recht verwinkelten Track wie dem Neumühler noch eine zusätzliche Helmbeleuchtung für "Licht ums Eck".

Ich liebäugel da immer noch mit der kleinen Lupine Piko für den Helm, 60gr ohne Akku finde ich genial.


----------



## stubenhocker (4. Mai 2011)

Wie wäre denn ein möglicher Terminvorschlag zu legen- unter der Woche oder am Wochenende? Mir ist es fast wurscht, hab nur 2min Anreise , wobei mir Mo-Do lieber wäre.


----------



## chaoskaefer (4. Mai 2011)

Moin zusammen,
gleich früh was zum Schmunzeln. Danke Nils.
Candlelight-Dinner ist eine gute Idee. Nachtfahrten sind immer spannend. Mit meinen Radkumpels aus dem Skate-Team machen wir im Juni wieder eine Mittsommernachtsfahrt über 200 km. Wenn jemand Bock hat, es sind noch ein paar Plätze frei. Um den Neumühler fahre ich auch im Winter und bei Schnee mit Beleuchtung(Sigma Power LED Black). Macht richtig gutes Licht. 
Wenn schon Mountainbike-Nachtfahrt, warum nicht bisschen länger? Bisschen vorbereitet, anschließend lecker Frühstück, einfach mal so als Idee
Gruß Hans


----------



## zarea (4. Mai 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... rechtzeitig ...


Wie weit vorher ist rechtzeitig?


----------



## chaoskaefer (4. Mai 2011)

Ach so, vergessen: die Fahrt durch Ostholstein ist für Rennräder. Schnitt 25 km/h, was für die Nacht völlig ok ist, mit lustigem Abendbrot vorher und morgens um 7.00 reichliches Frühstück. Pause gegen früh um 4 auf dem Bungsberg.


----------



## stubenhocker (4. Mai 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Wenn schon Mountainbike-Nachtfahrt, warum nicht bisschen länger?


 
Weil dafür gesondert aufgerufen werden kann. Es ging hier speziell um eine Abend-/Nachtfahrt um den Neumühler See! Meinetwegen können es auch 2 Runden werden, es soll aber eine Ausfahrt ohne großartige Vorbereitung, die im normalen Arbeitsalltag durchzuführen ist, werden.

siehe Nachbarland B-B


----------



## zarea (4. Mai 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> ... Mountainbike-Nachtfahrt, ...


Muss ich noch Stützräder anbauen, falls ich einschlafe. 



stubenhocker schrieb:


> ... Neumühler See! ... ohne großartige Vorbereitung; ...http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=393995


An dem See kann man aber auch nirgens einkehren, maximal hinten über die Eisenbahnbrücke rüber und den Einweggrill auspacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (4. Mai 2011)

Es gibt dort neuerdings aber eine Disco!  Einkehr zu Beginn oder kurz vorm Ende- je nachdem, wie rum man fährt. Und über Dein Grillerchen würden sich die Zappelheinis sicher freuen. 
Notstromaggregat lief dort auch, die Lampen könnten dann für die zweite Runde nachgeladen werden...


----------



## chaoskaefer (4. Mai 2011)

Problem erkannt. Also bei einer Spontanfahrt im Sonnenuntergang wär ich gern dabei


----------



## chaoskaefer (4. Mai 2011)

Also heute 18.00 Uhr an der Schleuse Schweinekurve, die Jungs aus Wismar, Denis und ich. Falls noch jemand Lust hat.


----------



## stubenhocker (4. Mai 2011)

Danke für die entspannte Ausfahrt!
Jetzt habe ich endlich erfahren, warum man mit Fullface und komplett protektiert um den See fährt!   

Alex


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Mai 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Wie weit vorher ist rechtzeitig?



Wie wärs mit kommender Woche Mittwoch, so ab 17 18 Uhr? Ich hab ne Stunde Anreise von Güstrow


----------



## stubenhocker (4. Mai 2011)

Bei mir gingen nur Montag und Freitag 17 oder 18 Uhr, Di-Do erst ab 2030. 
Ich fände den Mittwoch um 2100 für eine Ausfahrt mit Lampe(n) recht geeignet (Du würdest also 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen ).

Alex


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Mai 2011)

Na denn starten wir 19:30 Uhr und fahren schonmal eine Runde zum Aufwärmen


----------



## stubenhocker (4. Mai 2011)

Meinetwegen.
Bis dahin ists ja noch ein Weilchen, mal sehn, was die Anderen so sagen...


----------



## zarea (4. Mai 2011)

Naja, ich kann nur Wochenende, wegen Montage und so.
Mittwochs müsst Ihr ohne mich fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (4. Mai 2011)

Schade. 
Das Discozelt ist übrigens nicht mehr da, wahrscheinlich aber wieder am Wochenende- so wie bei Dir


----------



## Lotte.2000 (5. Mai 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Ich fände den Mittwoch um 2100 für eine Ausfahrt mit Lampe(n) recht geeignet ...



Da bin ich dabei.

Gestern hatte ich leider keine Zeit, wäre gern mit gefahren.

Gruß René


----------



## stubenhocker (5. Mai 2011)

Damit offizieller Aufruf:

Mittwoch, 11.05., 21:00 Uhr

LICHTERFAHRT Neumühler See

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Schweinekurve (Südufer)


----------



## chaoskaefer (5. Mai 2011)

Morgen zusammen,
Dank zurück Alex für die entspannte Runde. Ich hatte vorher gegessen und bisschen dicke Beine, deshalb war ich zugegebenermaßen nicht so entspannt und manchmal ziemlich am Limit, aber es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Fullface, naja Aber wenn es ihm wichtig ist. 
Wir sind dann noch eine zweite Runde gefahren(zwei Wismarer und ich) und die beiden waren dann richtig schön zügig unterwegs und den Steilhang fahren sie jetzt auch auf Anhieb.
Bei der Lichterfahrt bin ich dabei


----------



## stubenhocker (5. Mai 2011)

Ich hätte auch gern noch eine zweite Runde rangehängt, musste um 19 Uhr aber den Staffelstab (unsere Kinder ) von meiner Frau übernehmen.
Ich denke aber, der Mittwoch mit Licht wird ruhiger...

Von welchem Radladen sind denn die Wismarer?


----------



## 8Felter7 (5. Mai 2011)

Hey Ho!
ich suche auch nen Biker(oder auch mehrere) mit dem ich Strecken fahn kann.
ich fahre aber ungern Touren auf der Straße, bin mehr der Mountainbiker und fahre auch nich Spazieren(langsam)
wir können uns gerne bei Gelegenheit mal treffen. ich mache vor nichts halt 

vielleicht diesen Samstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8Felter7 (5. Mai 2011)

hat heute vllt jemand lust zu fahn? so ab 17 Uhr? ich wohn in der schweriner innenstadt nur so wegen ungefähren treffpunkt...


----------



## chaoskaefer (5. Mai 2011)

Kann heute leider nicht und hab auch gestern Abend noch bisschen in den Beinen.
Hans


----------



## 8Felter7 (5. Mai 2011)

Wie sieht es denn mit morgen aus?
ich hab so gegen 12 Uhr Feierabend 
es muss sich doch wohl jemand zum Biken finden


----------



## chaoskaefer (5. Mai 2011)

Also ich arbeite in der Verwaltung, da macht bekanntlich ab eins jeder seins. Werde morgen sicher fahren, weiß aber noch nicht genau wann.
Gruß Hans


----------



## 8Felter7 (6. Mai 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Damit offizieller Aufruf:
> 
> Mittwoch, 11.05., 21:00 Uhr
> 
> ...


 
da bin ich gerne dabei


----------



## stubenhocker (6. Mai 2011)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> da bin ich gerne dabei


 


8Felter7 schrieb:


> ich mache vor nichts halt


 

...und ich habe Angst!


----------



## chaoskaefer (6. Mai 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> ...und ich habe angst!



...das glaub ich


----------



## chaoskaefer (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo 8Felter7,
werde wahrscheinlich heute nicht fahren. Hab am Mittwoch zuviel frische Luft gekriegt. Mein Hals ist dick. 
Schönes WE zusammen.


----------



## 8Felter7 (6. Mai 2011)

hat samstag oder sonntag jemand zeit  für ne ausfahrt?
ich möchte mal sehn ob ich mithalten kann

irgendjemand?


----------



## 8Felter7 (6. Mai 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Hallo 8Felter7,
> werde wahrscheinlich heute nicht fahren. Hab am Mittwoch zuviel frische Luft gekriegt. Mein Hals ist dick.
> Schönes WE zusammen.



ja hatte mich schon gefreut, aber die Gesundheit geht ja vor. gute Besserung wünsch ich dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Visos (9. Mai 2011)

hey 8Felter7,

wo willst du denn fahren??? Neumühler?? wann hast du denn zeit?? mehr am we oder auch in der woche??


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Mai 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Damit offizieller Aufruf:
> 
> Mittwoch, 11.05., 21:00 Uhr
> 
> ...



Wahrscheinlich dabei. Gibts zur Schweinekurve eine Adresse fürs GPS, einen Link zu Google Maps oder so?

Edit: das hier: http://maps.google.de/maps?q=53.626133333333,11.36125&z=15 ?


----------



## Visos (9. Mai 2011)

> Wahrscheinlich dabei. Gibts zur Schweinekurve eine Adresse fürs GPS, einen Link zu Google Maps oder so?



gieb doch einfach "Neumühlerstraße 113" ein da findet das navi doch hin^^

und ansonsten da wo ganz viele leute mit fahrrad und lich stehen^^


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Mai 2011)

Jo danke, das ist doch mal ein Hinweiss


----------



## chaoskaefer (9. Mai 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Jo danke, das ist doch mal ein Hinweiss



Genau, Neumühler Straße 113 haut 100% hin. Freu mich auf Mittwoch.


----------



## chaoskaefer (9. Mai 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Na denn starten wir 19:30 Uhr und fahren schonmal eine Runde zum Aufwärmen



Bleibt es bei der Aufwärmrunde um 19.30? Würd mich gern einklinken.


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Mai 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Bleibt es bei der Aufwärmrunde um 19.30? Würd mich gern einklinken.



Von mir aus gerne. Selbe Stelle? Ich werde das Enduro nehmen, da machen Treppen mehr Spass


----------



## chaoskaefer (9. Mai 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Von mir aus gerne. Selbe Stelle? Ich werde das Enduro nehmen, da machen Treppen mehr Spass



Da bin ich mal gespannt.

Ja, selbe Stelle.


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Mai 2011)

Okay dann nochmal zusammengefasst:

Mittwoch, 11.05., 19:30 Uhr

Lockeres Einrollen um den Neumühler See

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Schweinekurve (Südufer)

Direkt danach, 21:00 Uhr

LICHTERFAHRT um den Neumühler See

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Schweinekurve (Südufer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (9. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## wesb (9. Mai 2011)

Nu ärgere ich mich noch mehr das ich mit der Schulter ansitze, wenn ich das mit Mittwoch lese. :-/
Wünsche euch aber ganz viel Spaß um Neumühler. Grüßt mir die Wurzeln und Treppen schön 

Gruß Björn


----------



## 8Felter7 (9. Mai 2011)

ein Hoch auf den Mittwoch


----------



## 8Felter7 (9. Mai 2011)

neumühler is immer cool ja, aber vielleicht auch mal die strecke um pinnower see...
cool is aber auch die strecke zum schloss wiligrad. 
sollten keine anderen Termine dazwischen kommen  geht wochenende eigentlich  immer. aber auch gern mal in der woche (abends). wär cool wenn das mal  klappt 
also Lust?


----------



## EmDoubleU (10. Mai 2011)

Moin, moin!

Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß am Mittwoch, da wäre ich sehr gern dabei gewesen. 

Ich weiss, wir hatten das Thema schon, aber vielleicht mag ja jemand für die "Verhinderten" ein, zwei Bilder knipsen und hier einstellen...  ... zumindest zur Zeit der Aufwärmrunde müsste es ja noch gut hell sein.


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Mai 2011)

Mir ist leider was dazwischen gekommen. Bin heute also nicht dabei. Verdammt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaoskaefer (11. Mai 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Mir ist leider was dazwischen gekommen. Bin heute also nicht dabei. Verdammt!



Schade Tiger. Macht Spaß mit Dir zu fahren. Habe meinem Freund Alex bescheid gesagt und Denis. Bei beiden nicht ganz sicher. Hoffentlich ist heut Abend überhaupt jemand da.


----------



## Visos (11. Mai 2011)

also Felter und ich auf jedenfall um 19:30

wobei ich warscheinlich nur die erste runde mitfahren werde. hab momentan vorne keine lampe...

also bis heute abend^^
hoffentlich regnets nicht

Bis dahin
Mathias
AKA Visos (Schönwetterbiker)


----------



## 8Felter7 (11. Mai 2011)

ich bin auchn "schönwetterbiker" ^^
und hab auch kein richtiges Licht. ich benutze aber immer die LEDs von Knog:

https://www.amazon.de/Knog-KLS07-09...JM2K/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1305107332&sr=8-9

gibts für den gleichen Preis bei Rademacher zu kaufen 
natürlich nich mit dynamolicht zu vergleichen, aber die sind EXTREM hell und klein hab die für vorne (weiß) und hinten(rot) die sind komplett aus gummi und werden einfach um die jeweilige stange geschnallt.
ich sach ma: einfach genetal


----------



## 8Felter7 (11. Mai 2011)

ich bin Sonntag übrigens eine Zeit von 43 min um den Neumühler geheizt
bisherige persönliche bestzeit dieses jahr


----------



## stubenhocker (11. Mai 2011)

Wer ist denn überhaupt noch dabei?

So richtig passt es mir auch nicht mehr in den Kram. 
Um 19 Uhr schaue ich letztmalig vor dem Termin hier rein, falls bis dahin nur 2 oder 3 Leute 100%ig zugesagt haben werde ich den 2100-Uhr-Termin sausen lassen. 

@Renè: was ist mit Dir, Du hast ja eine längere Anreise und ich möchte nicht, das Du dann allein dastehst.


----------



## 8Felter7 (11. Mai 2011)

laut wetterbericht Schauer und Gewitter für heute abend drückt uns die daumen, dass dem nicht so sein wird


----------



## 8Felter7 (11. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## 8Felter7 (11. Mai 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Wer ist denn überhaupt noch dabei?
> 
> So richtig passt es mir auch nicht mehr in den Kram.
> Um 19 Uhr schaue ich letztmalig vor dem Termin hier rein, falls bis dahin nur 2 oder 3 Leute 100%ig zugesagt haben werde ich den 2100-Uhr-Termin sausen lassen.
> ...


 
ich bin dabei und steh 19:30 auf dem parkplatz am neumühler

ich hoffe auch, dass ich dann nicht allein da steh.
ach nee, visos is doch dabei( zumindest bei der aufwärmrunde 19:30)
freu mich...

Cyaa


----------



## Visos (11. Mai 2011)

jau ich bin dabei und wettertechnisch kann ich entwarnung geben. laut regenradar ist des regengebiet ca 13.30Uhr über schwerin hinweg und danch folgt nur noch sonne und wolken. 

regen solls also heute abend nicht geben


----------



## 8Felter7 (11. Mai 2011)

Visos schrieb:


> jau ich bin dabei und wettertechnisch kann ich entwarnung geben. laut regenradar ist des regengebiet ca 13.30Uhr über schwerin hinweg und danch folgt nur noch sonne und wolken.
> 
> regen solls also heute abend nicht geben


 
*einfach nur glücklich*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lotte.2000 (11. Mai 2011)

Ich bin 19:30 da, hab Licht dabei und freu mich schon. 

Der Regen sollte bis dahin durch sein, dem Boden tut ein wenig Wasser ganz gut und Staub hab ich am letzten Wochenende genug geschluckt.


Es grüßt René


----------



## stubenhocker (11. Mai 2011)

Bleibt immer noch die Frage: wer ist um 2100 dabei?


----------



## chaoskaefer (11. Mai 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Bleibt immer noch die Frage: wer ist um 2100 dabei?



Wenn es nicht gerade einen Tsunami gibt, bin ich dabei, mein Freund Alex zu fast 100%, Denis(Fullface) zu 80%.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (11. Mai 2011)

Ich bin 2100 dabei.


----------



## 8Felter7 (11. Mai 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Bleibt immer noch die Frage: wer ist um 2100 dabei?


 
hier is einer


----------



## stubenhocker (11. Mai 2011)

Na prima! Ich auch.

Ein erhobener Zeigefinger vorab: darf ich um eine der Tageszeit angemessene Fahrweise bitten- eine Gruppenfahrt bei Dämmerlicht in leicht problembehafteten Gelände ist nicht ganz Ohne und bedarf einer erhöhten Aufmerksamkeit, ausserdem sagen sich zu dieser Zeit Fuchs und Has "Gute Nacht" und die wollen wir nicht stören  und drittens möchte ich sturzfrei bleiben, da ich in der nächsten Woche einen Radmarathon in den Alpen fahren möchte, für den ich schon seit etlichen Wochen angemeldet bin -und mich entsprechend freue. 
Es wäre also schön, wenn sich die Übermütigen beim frühen Termin die Hörner abstossen; ein neuer Rundenrekord sollte um 2100 nicht angegangen werden .

Danke für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## chaoskaefer (11. Mai 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Na prima! Ich auch.
> 
> Es wäre also schön, wenn sich die Übermütigen beim frühen Termin die Hörner abstossen; ein neuer Rundenrekord sollte um 2100 nicht angegangen werden .
> 
> Danke für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit!



*schmunzel* Übermut tut selten gut!


----------



## 8Felter7 (11. Mai 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Na prima! Ich auch.
> 
> Ein erhobener Zeigefinger vorab: darf ich um eine der Tageszeit angemessene Fahrweise bitten- eine Gruppenfahrt bei Dämmerlicht in leicht problembehafteten Gelände ist nicht ganz Ohne und bedarf einer erhöhten Aufmerksamkeit, ausserdem sagen sich zu dieser Zeit Fuchs und Has "Gute Nacht" und die wollen wir nicht stören  und drittens möchte ich sturzfrei bleiben, da ich in der nächsten Woche einen Radmarathon in den Alpen fahren möchte, für den ich schon seit etlichen Wochen angemeldet bin -und mich entsprechend freue.
> Es wäre also schön, wenn sich die Übermütigen beim frühen Termin die Hörner abstossen; ein neuer Rundenrekord sollte um 2100 nicht angegangen werden .
> ...


 
ist doch cool, dann wird das wenigstens keine hetzjagd...
die is eh schlecht zu später stunde

wobei meine zeit von 43 min ja noch steht


----------



## Visos (11. Mai 2011)

Also wenn ich nicht nach der ersten runde tot bin und wir echt ruhig machen komm ich auch um 21:00 mit aber wie gesagt rücksicht ich bin zwar nich alt aber die letzten 5 jahre hab ich mein fahrrad nur in der garage bewegt um es aus dem weg zu räumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8Felter7 (11. Mai 2011)

soviel zu "keine hetzjagd" jungens... 
ich mein ich bin gut mitgekommen, aber hatten wir nicht gesagt... und so? 
hat riesen spaß gemacht mit euch. der blindflug war auch ein echtes abenteuer. sehr geil ^^

jetzt haben wir wenigstens mal ein paar schnelllere fahrer dabei, das is ma ne willkommene abwechslung. coole bikes habt ihr sowieso alle 

also, alles in allem ein sehr gelungener abend. wir haben den wald gerockt!! wenn ma wieder was am start is, bin ich gerne dabei 

@ rené > ich freu mich schon auf die fotos 

*29er; die bergziegen unter den MTBs. und ihr wisst warum...*


----------



## 8Felter7 (11. Mai 2011)

Hans guckt sich ersma die gegend an und schlendert die hügel hoch. das war ja auch nich schlecht in der zweiten runde 
morgen um 5 aufstehn. wer is dabei? ^^


----------



## stubenhocker (12. Mai 2011)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> morgen um 5 aufstehn. wer is dabei? ^^



ich! und was nun?


----------



## stubenhocker (12. Mai 2011)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> soviel zu "keine hetzjagd" .... blindflug ... echtes abenteuer. sehr geil....wir haben den wald gerockt!!



ich übersetz mal für alle über 30 und die, die nicht dabei waren: wir sind über stock und stein eine zügige runde gefahren. die dunkelheit gab der ausfahrt eine ganz andere qualität und, wie rene unterwegs bemerkte: man ist kaum langsamer als am tage.

mein fazit: 
-hell macht schnell
-ein gang macht schneller
-2x150mm federweg sind im flachland überbewertet


ich hatte meinen spass (in doppelter hinsicht)

gruss @all,
alex


----------



## 8Felter7 (12. Mai 2011)

einen schönen tag zusammen

morgen is wochenende!


----------



## Visos (12. Mai 2011)

hey leutz,
auch wenn ich, aus konditionellen gründen, nur die erste runde mitgefahren bin, hat es mir sehr viel spaß bereitet. können das gerne mal wieder machen^^

ich hoffe das sich das bei mir auch langsam wieder etwas bessert mit der kondition und ich dann mit euch rasern mithalten kann

bis dahin und viel spaß @all

gruß Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (12. Mai 2011)

War ne nette Tour, wenn auch etwas wenig locker gefahren. Aber Spass hats gemacht. Ich war auf der zweiten Runde ebenfalls kaum langsamer. Erste Runde 48min, zweite 50min inkl. Verfahren. Gerne wieder


----------



## Visos (12. Mai 2011)

wo hast du dich denn verfahren??


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Mai 2011)

Keine Ahnung, irgendwo nicht abgebogen. War aber dank GPS nicht weiter wild


----------



## chaoskaefer (12. Mai 2011)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> Hans guckt sich ersma die gegend an und schlendert die hügel hoch. das war ja auch nich schlecht in der zweiten runde
> ^^



Hä Welchen Hügel bin ich hochgeschlendert?
Wenn ich  mich an Alex´s Übersetzungsmodus halte, könnte das heißen: während wir den einfacheren Weg geradeaus nahmen, ist Hans den längeren Weg mit Anstieg gefahren. Meine Runde geht immer so

Also, mir hat´s viel Spaß gemacht, auch wenn wir den Wald dann doch mehr gerockt haben als angekündigt(sorry Steffen). Wenn 7 Jungs unterwegs sind, fährt immer mal einer die Ellbogen raus
Also von mir aus jederzeit gerne wieder.
Hans


----------



## 8Felter7 (12. Mai 2011)

@ Hans

wie wärs denn mit wochenende noch ne runde? 

gz Steffen


----------



## 8Felter7 (12. Mai 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Hä Welchen Hügel bin ich hochgeschlendert?
> Wenn ich mich an Alex´s Übersetzungsmodus halte, könnte das heißen: während wir den einfacheren Weg geradeaus nahmen, ist Hans den längeren Weg mit Anstieg gefahren. Meine Runde geht immer so
> 
> Also, mir hat´s viel Spaß gemacht, auch wenn wir den Wald dann doch mehr gerockt haben als angekündigt(sorry Steffen). Wenn 7 Jungs unterwegs sind, fährt immer mal einer die Ellbogen raus
> ...


 
wie gesagt, mich hat es nicht gestört, ich fahr immer so.
das war halt nur auf den vorweg erhobenen zeigefinger bezogen


----------



## chaoskaefer (12. Mai 2011)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> wie gesagt, mich hat es nicht gestört, ich fahr immer so.
> 
> Ja ne, is klar


----------



## stubenhocker (12. Mai 2011)

Wenns allen Teilnehmern so viel Spaß gemacht hat könnten wir doch einen regelmäßigen Treffpunkt draus machen und dafür einen leicht einprägsamen regelmäßig wiederkehrenden Termin finden an dem gefahren wird- sowas wie jeden 1. Montag im Monat um 2100 oder Dienstags in geraden Wochen oder so (natürlich mit Erinnerung hier im Forum)?! 
Mittwochs und Freitag-Sonntag werde ich aber nicht dabei sein.
Alex


----------



## 8Felter7 (12. Mai 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Wenns allen Teilnehmern so viel Spaß gemacht hat könnten wir doch einen regelmäßigen Treffpunkt draus machen und dafür einen leicht einprägsamen regelmäßig wiederkehrenden Termin finden an dem gefahren wird- sowas wie jeden 1. Montag im Monat um 2100 oder Dienstags in geraden Wochen oder so (natürlich mit Erinnerung hier im Forum)?!
> Mittwochs und Freitag-Sonntag werde ich aber nicht dabei sein.
> Alex


 
hey das is auch mal ne coole Idee. 

also ich favorisiere schon mal den Vorschlag mit "jeden 1. Montag im Monat um 2100". von mir aus aber auch gerne JEDEN Mittwoch um 2100 
Für dienstags kann ich aber auch schon mein OK geben...

@ All: Wie steht ihr dazu?


----------



## Visos (12. Mai 2011)

also Dienstag  und Donnerstag geht klarfreitags evtl und wochenende ist immer unterschiedlich.

montag und mittwoch hab ich trainingsaufsicht bei der jugend des Bowling Club Schwerin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaoskaefer (12. Mai 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Wenns allen Teilnehmern so viel Spaß gemacht hat könnten wir doch einen regelmäßigen Treffpunkt draus machen und dafür einen leicht einprägsamen regelmäßig wiederkehrenden Termin finden an dem gefahren wird- sowas wie jeden 1. Montag im Monat um 2100 oder Dienstags in geraden Wochen oder so (natürlich mit Erinnerung hier im Forum)?!
> Mittwochs und Freitag-Sonntag werde ich aber nicht dabei sein.
> Alex



Find ich gut.  
Da ich flexibel bin, schließe ich mich dem Termin, auf den Ihr Euch einigen werdet, schon mal an.


----------



## 8Felter7 (12. Mai 2011)

Visos schrieb:


> also Dienstag und Donnerstag geht klarfreitags evtl und wochenende ist immer unterschiedlich.
> 
> montag und mittwoch hab ich trainingsaufsicht bei der jugend des Bowling Club Schwerin.


 
klasse! 
na dann dienstags, donnerstags, freitags und wenn möglich we


----------



## 8Felter7 (13. Mai 2011)

ein herzerfrischendes Moin Moin Kameraden! 

ich hab mir , nachdem ich mich mittwoch ja geärgert hatte, dass ich nichts gesehen hab die *Bike Pro Scream Cree Led L-BPM170 *zugelegt. die soll laut rezensionen übelst hell sein. sollte Montag - dienstag bei mir sein... nun freu ich mich umso mehr auf unsere nächste nächtliche ausfahrt


hat vielleicht schon jemand erfahrung mit der lampe?
es waren mittwoch ja die verschiedensten modelle am start.
wenn ihr sagt die is ******* dann kann ich immernoch stornieren ^^

gz


----------



## EmDoubleU (13. Mai 2011)

Moin, 

meinst Du die hier? 

=> [ame="http://www.amazon.de/LED-Fahrradbeleuchtung-vorn-170lm-Focus/dp/B003TP4FVS"]LED Fahrradbeleuchtung vorn, 170lm mit Focus: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Bestimmt besser als ´ne Knog...  ... aber wenn die 170 Lumen auf voller Stufe halbwegs stimmen, wäre mir persönlich das im Gelände noch wesentlich zu dunkel, für die Straße wird´s reichen. 

Ich fahre mit einer MyTinySun Sport 900, ein Kumpel von mir hat sich letztes Jahr die Start 900 von denen zugelegt. Perfekter Service, nachdem mein erstes Akku nicht die 3h auf voller Stufe erreicht hat, habe ich innerhalb einer Woche aus Kulanz das größere Akku bekommen. Ansonsten laufen beiden Lampen absolut problemlos. Die 900 Lumen sollen angeblich nicht ganz erreicht werden, im Gelände ist die Leuchtleistung trotzdem ausreichend. Bei sehr verwinkelten Trails - wie teilweise am Neumühler - wäre aber eine zusätzliche Helmlampe klasse.

Für 129 Euro fällt mir momentan keine bessere Lampe auf dem deutschen Markt als die MTS Start 900 ein. Die Start 900 hat halt nur zwei Leuchtstufen, 25% und 100% - aber das reicht für einen Wechsel zwischen Straße und Gelände.

=> http://www.mytinysun.de/shop/page/4...7tl8M5KUMDQpEny3Ds67nJDTEqEz4aqvbg&shop_param=


----------



## 8Felter7 (13. Mai 2011)

Carpman schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> meinst Du die hier?
> 
> ...


 
ja genau die mein ich ^^

also ehrlich gesagt kann ich mit der Angabe der Lumen nicht viel anfangen, gut ich weiß das sagt was über die Helligkeit aus aber 170 jez?? habe mich da mehr an dem Preis und den Rezensionen orientiert.
aber nun hast du mich ja auch skeptisch gestimmt :/
über 100 wollte ich aber eigentlich jez nich ausgeben.

gibt es da nicht eine preisgünstigere Alternative ohne größere Leuchtkrafteinbuße 


liebe Grüße vom Steffen


----------



## EmDoubleU (13. Mai 2011)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> ... gibt es da nicht eine preisgünstigere Alternative ohne größere Leuchtkrafteinbuße   ...


 
Hi,

wenn Du in Sachen Elektronik nicht ganz unbedarft bist, wegen der Lieferzeit aus dem Ausland noch etwas warten kannst und ggf. zu unserem zuständigen Zollamt nach LWL fahren möchtest, dann bestell Dir ´ne Magicshine DX aus China. 

Lies Dich mal hier ein => http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432400&highlight=dx+lampe


----------



## stubenhocker (13. Mai 2011)

Da kommt kein Zoll drauf. Ich habe mir die Lampe vor 1,5 Jahren geholt (hatte ich am Mittwoch übrigens dabei); Lieferzeit damals ca. 2 Wochen, ohne Zusatzkosten.
Alex


----------



## EmDoubleU (13. Mai 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Da kommt kein Zoll drauf. Ich habe mir die Lampe vor 1,5 Jahren geholt (hatte ich am Mittwoch übrigens dabei); Lieferzeit damals ca. 2 Wochen, ohne Zusatzkosten.
> Alex


 
Hi,

dann hattest Du aber Glück, denn theoretisch sind Warensendungen über 22 Euro Warenwert zwar nicht zollpflichtig, aber durch den Zoll hätte die Entrichtung von Einfuhrumsatzsteuer (in Höhe von 19%) verlangt werden müssen. Deine Sendung scheint dann einfach "durchgerutscht" zu sein. 

Zollgebühren fallen ab 150 Euro Warenwert an, die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer wird dann auf Warenwert zzgl. Zollgebühr berechnet.

Die Zollgebühren sind aber eh nicht so das Interessante, schlimmer ist die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer in Höhe der jeweils auch für das Inland geltenden Mehrwertsteuer.


----------



## chaoskaefer (13. Mai 2011)

Carpman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn Du in Sachen Elektronik nicht ganz unbedarft bist, wegen der Lieferzeit aus dem Ausland noch etwas warten kannst und ggf. zu unserem zuständigen Zollamt nach LWL fahren möchtest, dann bestell Dir ´ne Magicshine DX aus China.
> 
> Lies Dich mal hier ein => http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432400&highlight=dx+lampe



@felter guckst du hier http://cgi.ebay.de/MagicShine-MJ-80...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2eb3a505af oder hier;http://cgi.ebay.de/MAGICSHINE-MJ-80...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3cb7a17d45


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8Felter7 (15. Mai 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> @felter guckst du hier http://cgi.ebay.de/MagicShine-MJ-80...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2eb3a505af oder hier;http://cgi.ebay.de/MAGICSHINE-MJ-80...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3cb7a17d45


 lieb , wie ihr euch um mich kümmert 


  vielen Dank euch drei für eure Tipps/Empfehlungen


----------



## stubenhocker (15. Mai 2011)

Neuer Terminvorschlag:

Dienstag, 24.05., 21:00 Uhr

LICHTERFAHRT Neumühler See

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Schweinekurve (Südufer)


----------



## 8Felter7 (16. Mai 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Neuer Terminvorschlag:
> 
> Dienstag, 24.05., 21:00Uhr
> 
> ...


bin dabei!
Aufwärmrunde um 19:30 ist diesmal zeitlich bei mir leider nicht drin 
aber 21:00 bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei


----------



## chaoskaefer (16. Mai 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Neuer Terminvorschlag:
> 
> Dienstag, 24.05., 21:00 Uhr
> 
> ...



Bin dabei


----------



## 8Felter7 (17. Mai 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Bin dabei


 wie jez, war das schon alles sind wir nur zu dritt?
chillige Runde?


----------



## Lotte.2000 (17. Mai 2011)

Ist doch noch eine Woche Zeit!
Ich muss leider absagen, bin beruflich für 3 Tage in Köln. Schade, wäre schon gerne wieder mit dabei. Bis zum nächsten mal an gleicher Stelle.







Bilder

Es grüßt René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (17. Mai 2011)

Der Aufruf ist für nächsten Dienstag! Ich bringe noch 2 oder 3 Leute mit.

@Renè: schönes Bildchen, viel Spaß in Köln!


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Mai 2011)

Bin evtl. dabei, aber nur wenn ich auch mit dem 20cm DH-Bike plattwalzen darf


----------



## 8Felter7 (18. Mai 2011)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Ist doch noch eine Woche Zeit!
> Ich muss leider absagen, bin beruflich für 3 Tage in Köln. Schade, wäre schon gerne wieder mit dabei. Bis zum nächsten mal an gleicher Stelle.
> 
> 
> ...


 schön dass du es geschafft hast die Bilder online zustellen. Sind alle sehr schön 

ich freu mich schon auf unsere nächste gemeinsame Tour 

viel Spaß in Köln

-der Steffen-


----------



## 8Felter7 (18. Mai 2011)

macht Dienstag wieder jemand schicke Fotos? Hat irgendwer eine ordentliche Kamera? ^^


----------



## stubenhocker (19. Mai 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Bin evtl. dabei, aber nur wenn ich auch mit dem 20cm DH-Bike plattwalzen darf



wenn du zum vorletzten wieder soviel abstand lässt wie beim letzten mal muss keiner angst haben...


----------



## 8Felter7 (19. Mai 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> wenn du zum vorletzten wieder soviel abstand lässt wie beim letzten mal muss keiner angst haben...


 
sehr gut Alex! Da sprichst du aus, was mir beim Lesen unweigerlich durch meine Gedankenwelt schoss...

gruß -Steffen


----------



## 8Felter7 (20. Mai 2011)

gibt es denn eigentlich ein Treffen vor der Lichterfahrt? also zur Aufwärmrunde? nach neuesten Informationen könnte ich auch früher kommen... Wer is dabei? eine Runde lohnt ja sonst auch gar nich richtig oder?


----------



## EmDoubleU (23. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich schaff es leider auch dieses Mal nicht - die illustre Runde hätte ich doch zu gern kennen gelernt. 

Ich muss die vergangene Woche Antibiotika nehmen und da das ursprünglich angekündigte "lockere" Tempo ja schon beim letzten Mal kurzerhand gecancelt wurde, bin ich mal lieber vernünftig...


----------



## chaoskaefer (23. Mai 2011)

Carpman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich schaff es leider auch dieses Mal nicht - die illustre Runde hätte ich doch zu gern kennen gelernt.
> 
> Ich muss die vergangene Woche Antibiotika nehmen und da das ursprünglich angekündigte "lockere" Tempo ja schon beim letzten Mal kurzerhand gecancelt wurde, bin ich mal lieber vernünftig...



Wer kommt denn überhaupt? Ich muss möglicherweise auch absagen, erfahre ich aber erst morgen.
Hans


----------



## 8Felter7 (23. Mai 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Wer kommt denn überhaupt? Ich muss möglicherweise auch absagen, erfahre ich aber erst morgen.
> Hans


 das frage ich mich jez auch... 
also ich bin 100 pro dabei!! wer von euch kann denn überhaupt noch/hat Lust/hat Zeit?? ich freu mich schon, auch wenn wir da zu zweit rumeiern 

sagt mal bitte bescheid, bevor ich da am Ende noch allein steh -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (24. Mai 2011)

Ich kann leider nicht!


----------



## chaoskaefer (24. Mai 2011)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> das frage ich mich jez auch...
> also ich bin 100 pro dabei!! wer von euch kann denn überhaupt noch/hat Lust/hat Zeit?? ich freu mich schon, auch wenn wir da zu zweit rumeiern
> 
> sagt mal bitte bescheid, bevor ich da am Ende noch allein steh -.-




Dann stehst Du heute leider allein da. Ich kann auch nicht.


----------



## chaoskaefer (24. Mai 2011)

Touraufruf

Mittwoch 18.00 Treffpunkt Netto-Parkplatz in Mueß.
Runde Pinnower See - Kritzow Lehrpfad - Vorbeck - Pinnower See - Mueß. Ca. 2,5 Stunden mit den Jungs aus Wismar.

Gruß Hans


----------



## 8Felter7 (24. Mai 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Dann stehst Du heute leider allein da. Ich kann auch nicht.


 mensch Jungens! was ist nur los mit euch 

vertagen wir das auf *nächste Woche Dienstag *oder fällt das jez ganz flach?


----------



## chaoskaefer (24. Mai 2011)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> mensch Jungens! was ist nur los mit euch
> 
> vertagen wir das auf *nächste Woche Dienstag *oder fällt das jez ganz flach?



Nächsten Dienstag ist für mich ok. Gibt halt so Tage.....


----------



## 8Felter7 (24. Mai 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Nächsten Dienstag ist für mich ok. Gibt halt so Tage.....


 Das ist doch mal ein Wort... dann jetzt für alle: 

*31.05. 21:00 ->* *LICHTERFAHRT NEUMÜHLER SEE*

*optional mit Aufwärmrunde um 19:30 *


Wer is dabei??


----------



## Visos (24. Mai 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Touraufruf
> 
> Mittwoch 18.00 Treffpunkt Netto-Parkplatz in Mueß.
> Runde Pinnower See - Kritzow Lehrpfad - Vorbeck - Pinnower See - Mueß. Ca. 2,5 Stunden mit den Jungs aus Wismar.
> ...



wie siehts denn bei den jungs vom tempo her aus?? rasen die so wie ihr?? oder ist das eher ne gemütliche runde???


----------



## chaoskaefer (24. Mai 2011)

Visos schrieb:


> wie siehts denn bei den jungs vom tempo her aus?? rasen die so wie ihr?? oder ist das eher ne gemütliche runde???



O-Ton aus Wismar: "....wir haben unseren Dicken dabei, da müssen wir bisschen Rücksicht nehmen."

Ich sag mal so. Heizen am Pinnower, wie jeder mag, warten in Godern, zügig durch´s Gelände bis Vorbeck und durch den Wald nach Kritzow und Einstieg in den Pfad. Der ist anspruchsvoll und in der Gruppe kann man ihn nicht heizen, aber zügig fahren. Rückweg über Vorbeck nach Godern, Pinnow(Asphalt) und dann am See zurück mit ordentlichem Anstieg am Ende der Tour und dann ausrollern nach Mueß. Ca. 40 km, sollte in 2,5 h locker zu machen sein.
Gruß Hans


----------



## chaoskaefer (24. Mai 2011)

Visos schrieb:


> wie siehts denn bei den jungs vom tempo her aus?? rasen die so wie ihr?? oder ist das eher ne gemütliche runde???



2x um den Neumühler ist genauso anstrengend und wer zusammen losfährt, kommt auch zusammen an!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8Felter7 (24. Mai 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> 2x um den Neumühler ist genauso anstrengend und wer zusammen losfährt, kommt auch zusammen an!!!


 find ich gut, bei der letzten Neumühlerrunde hab ich mich ja nur an die zügigen "rangehängt"... ich muss aber nich unbedingt heizen und würde mich zurücknehmen. Und wie Hans schon sagte, Zwischenstopp in Godern und dann gemeinsam weiter is doch super. zusammen ankommen is mir auch lieber. also bin ich morgen dabei 

@ Matze: du schaffst es hoffentlich auch noch zur Tour morgen 

liebe Grüße


----------



## MoepMoep (25. Mai 2011)

Moin Pedalritter & Freunde der gepflegten Tour


chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Touraufruf
> Mittwoch 18.00 Treffpunkt Netto-Parkplatz in Mueß
> Gruß Hans



Mittwoch so wie Heute? Der schwarze "Hunde-Netto" an der Alten Crivitzer Landstraße 4?



chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Wald nach Kritzow und Einstieg in den Pfad. Der ist anspruchsvoll...


...so wie die Westseite des Neumühler Sees oder wie ist der Anspruch zu deuten? Kann man denn auch ohne Kopfbedeckung mitfahren, mein Helm ist noch in der Post?!

MfG


----------



## chaoskaefer (25. Mai 2011)

MoepMoep schrieb:


> Moin Pedalritter & Freunde der gepflegten Tour
> 
> 
> Mittwoch so wie Heute? Der schwarze "Hunde-Netto" an der Alten Crivitzer Landstraße 4?
> ...



Mittwoch, so wie heute  Der schwarze "Hunde-Netto" an der Alten Crivitzer Landstraße 4! 
Ist wie die Westseite des Neumühler Sees.
Das mit der Kopfbedeckung mußt Du selbst entscheiden. Helm ist halt wichtig!
Gruß Hans


----------



## MoepMoep (25. Mai 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Das mit der Kopfbedeckung mußt Du selbst entscheiden. Helm ist halt wichtig!



Hab mich ja schon entschieden, hätte halt nur mit amazon-*Prime* bestellen sollen. Nun ist der Helm erst morgen da, werd halt piano machen.

Seh Euch am Netto  bin der (noch) ohne Helm aber mit Klingel.


----------



## MoepMoep (26. Mai 2011)

Visos schrieb:


> wie siehts denn bei den jungs vom tempo her aus?? rasen die so wie ihr??



Moin,

das Grundproblem war ein ganz anderes. Die haben sich einfach nicht an die elementaren Grundregeln der Physik gehalten und wurden wie ich an Anstiegen langsamer 

Die Strecke ist toll. Konnte sie nur nicht würdigen, da ich arg mit meinem Konditionsdefizit zu kämpfen hatte.

Wir sehen uns dienstags am Neumühler, da find ich zur Not auch allein nach Haus 

Gruß & Dank für die Tour
Gregor


----------



## chaoskaefer (26. Mai 2011)

MoepMoep schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das Grundproblem war ein ganz anderes. Die haben sich einfach nicht an die elementaren Grundregeln der Physik gehalten und wurden wie ich an Anstiegen langsamer
> 
> ...





Moin Gregor,
erst einmal Danke für die geilen GPS-Daten. So sehe ich die Strecke zum ersten Mal. Das Konditionsdefizit legt sich irgendwann und dann sehen wir Dich von hinten. An den Anstiegen fahren die anderen auch immer an mir vorbei, weil ich halt ein bisschen Gewicht da raufbringen muss Aber irgendwo wird ja immer gewartet. Leider hirschen die, die sich wartend ausgeruht haben dann gleich wieder los und man selbst ist noch dunkelblau.  Glaub mir, ich kenne das sehr gut aus eigener Erfahrung. Aber ich würde sagen, wir wiederholen das und dann wird es immer besser mit der Gruppe.
Mir hat das ein Riesenspaß gemacht mit Euch.
Bis die Tage
Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmDoubleU (26. Mai 2011)

Moin, moin!

@ MoepMoep

Danke Dir für den Überblick über die Strecke per GPS - ich hatte Hans nämlich schon wegen dem Teilstück ab dem Pinnower Richtung Gneven, Vorbeck, Kritzow angefragt. Hast Du die Möglichkeit, diese Daten zu exportieren oder das nochmal größer darzustellen? So wie das aussieht, handelt es sich um einen Screenshot von einem Android-Smartphone, oder?

Das Heizen in der Gruppe ist echt immer ein Phänomen, oftmals fahre ich da auch schneller, als es meine Fitness eigentlich her gibt. Muss man halt nebenher öfters allein trainieren und Ausdauer aufbauen.


----------



## wesb (26. Mai 2011)

Find ich gut das ihr aktuell so aktiv seid. Ich habe seit vorgestern mein Schultergestell ab. Nun heißt es Physio zwecks der Schultermuskulatur aufbauen. Denke in 4 Wochen kann ich mich auch wieder aufs Rad schwingen. Dann werde ich mich wohl auch mal bei euch mit einklinken.


----------



## stubenhocker (26. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand von den Schwerinern Bock auf eine RTF in der Nähe von Lübeck?
Hier steht was dazu
Ich würde eventuell hin-und mitfahren, aber nicht allein.
Alex


----------



## chaoskaefer (26. Mai 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Hat jemand von den Schwerinern Bock auf eine RTF in der Nähe von Lübeck?
> Hier steht was dazu
> Ich würde eventuell hin-und mitfahren, aber nicht allein.
> Alex



Der Giro ist eine geile Veranstaltung. Bin letzten Sonntag schon die Schwartau RTF gefahren. Ich würde auf jeden Fall mitkommen. Leider ist meine Kohle sowas von alle, weil ich zuviel für´s Rennrad eingekauft habe. Wenn ich noch bisschen was auftreibe für Startgeld und Fahrbeteiligung, würde ich gern dabei sein. Melde mich auf jeden Fall bis morgen.
LG Hans


----------



## zarea (26. Mai 2011)

Ist das nur fürs Rennrad?


----------



## MoepMoep (26. Mai 2011)

Hi Markus,

sende mir mal Deine E-mail per PN. Habe die Daten als csv. gpx. kml. oder tcx. Sind leider zu "groß" um sie im Forum hochzuladen. Kannst Dir dann das passende Format raussuchen und die Strecke genau nachvollziehen.

Grüße Gregor


----------



## chaoskaefer (26. Mai 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Ist das nur fürs Rennrad?


Yep


----------



## zarea (26. Mai 2011)

Ich hab `ne kostengünstige Alternative:
29.05.2011 10:00 Uhr
 Parkplatz Toom-Baumarkt 
 Medeweger Str. 10, 19057 Schwerin

Dann:  Medewege - TrebbowerSee - bis Willigrad - am See nach Süden bis  Wickendorf - Rampe - Leezen - am See bis Rabensteinfeld - PinnowerSee  rum - und irgendwie zurück zum Startpunkt - vielleicht noch eine  Erweiterung, oder ein Eis, oder die ein oder andere Treppe, oder so...

Ich werde da sein. Mal sehen, wer noch kommt. 
Wer will, darf auch Eintritt zahlen. 

  Mit Einkehr muss man mal kucken...


----------



## 8Felter7 (26. Mai 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Mir hat das ein Riesenspaß gemacht mit Euch.
> Hans


 dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. nette Jungs, coole Bikes, das beste Wetter und eine geile Tour... einfach nur eine riesen Portion Spaß 

ich freu mich schon auf unsere nächste gemeinsame Tour. 
aber was red ich, der Dienstag steht ja vor der Tür 

sehen eure Arme auch so schlimm aus?? scheiß Mistfiecher ^^


----------



## chaoskaefer (27. Mai 2011)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. nette Jungs, coole Bikes, das beste Wetter und eine geile Tour... einfach nur eine riesen Portion Spaß
> 
> ich freu mich schon auf unsere nächste gemeinsame Tour.
> aber was red ich, der Dienstag steht ja vor der Tür
> ...



Mich haben sie in den A**** und in die Beine gepiekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaoskaefer (27. Mai 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Ich hab `ne kostengünstige Alternative:
> 29.05.2011 10:00 Uhr
> Parkplatz Toom-Baumarkt
> Medeweger Str. 10, 19057 Schwerin
> ...



Ich bin dabei


----------



## chaoskaefer (27. Mai 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Hat jemand von den Schwerinern Bock auf eine RTF in der Nähe von Lübeck?
> Hier steht was dazu
> Ich würde eventuell hin-und mitfahren, aber nicht allein.
> Alex



Hallo Alex,
ich mag den Giro und vor allem sind meine Lübecker Freunde dabei, aber ich muss auf die konstengünstige Alternative von zarea zurückgreifen.
Dir wünsch ich auf jeden Fall viel Spaß.

Gruß Hans


----------



## stubenhocker (27. Mai 2011)

Danke, Euch auch!
Ich fahre mit meinem Rennrad- und Cross-Trainingspartner die RTF.


----------



## axman (27. Mai 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Mich haben sie in den A**** und in die Beine gepiekt.


Moin.Peter hier.Gib Pfötchen, falls ich hier richtig bin.hab Flicken eingesteckt und MegaVentil am Schlauch.


----------



## CappuccinoRacer (28. Mai 2011)

Auch wenn ich manchmal "Wand" habe - und ein wenig brauche - ist der Niels aus Wismar nun auch dabei. ...


----------



## chaoskaefer (30. Mai 2011)

axman schrieb:


> Moin.Peter hier.Gib Pfötchen, falls ich hier richtig bin.hab Flicken eingesteckt und MegaVentil am Schlauch.





CappuccinoRacer schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich manchmal "Wand" habe - und ein wenig brauche - ist der Niels aus Wismar nun auch dabei. ...



Moin Jungs,
wie geil ist das denn Dann klappt das jetzt mit dem Verabreden noch besser.
Mückenstiche sind weg. Kann wieder losgehen.
Gruß
Hans


----------



## MoepMoep (30. Mai 2011)

Mahlzeit auch an die HWIer,

Lampe ist angekommen und hoffentlich auch wasserdicht. Dienstags soll es ja mal kurz regnen. Also ich bin dann ca. 19:30 Uhr an der Schweinekurve und werde erst mal gaaanz gemütlich in die Proberunde gehen 

PS: Steffen, soll ich Dir gleich die 520er SPDs mitbringen?


----------



## chaoskaefer (30. Mai 2011)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> *31.05. 21:00 ->* *LICHTERFAHRT NEUMÜHLER SEE*
> 
> *optional mit Aufwärmrunde um 19:30 *
> 
> ...





MoepMoep schrieb:


> Mahlzeit auch an die HWIer,
> 
> Lampe ist angekommen und hoffentlich auch wasserdicht. Dienstags soll es ja mal kurz regnen. Also ich bin dann ca. 19:30 Uhr an der Schweinekurve und werde erst mal gaaanz gemütlich in die Proberunde gehen



Also ich bin auf jeden Fall da. Wie steht´s mit dem Rest


----------



## EmDoubleU (30. Mai 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Also ich bin auf jeden Fall da. Wie steht´s mit dem Rest


 
Hi Hans,

mir hat mein kleiner Sohn einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Bin also morgen wieder nicht dabei.

Am Sonntag konnte ich nochmal schnell knappe 2 Stunden abzwacken und bin ohne Pause von der Stadt zum Pinnower See Richtung Godern, weiter nach Gneven und Vorbeck und von dort ab nach Augustenhof und zurück auf der anderen Seite vom Pinnower - hat Laune gemacht, den Einstieg zum Lehrpfad in Kritzow sollte ich dank der hilfreichen Streckendaten von Gregor dann auch finden. 

Am Freitag nach Herrentag bin ich mit ´nem Kumpel unterwegs, mal schauen, ob wir die erweiterte Schweriner Seenrunde nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8Felter7 (30. Mai 2011)

Carpman schrieb:


> Hi Hans,
> 
> bei mir hat mir mein kleiner Sohn einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Bin also morgen wieder nicht dabei.


 schade  

an die Übrigen: *bis morgen *(an Regen wollen wir mal gar nich erst denken, dann kommt der auch nich ^^)


----------



## 29ner (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo Freunde, der Scotti aus Plau ist auch online.


----------



## chaoskaefer (31. Mai 2011)

29ner schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde, der Scotti aus Plau ist auch online.



Moin,
na bitte, geht doch.


----------



## 8Felter7 (31. Mai 2011)

Moin!
was sagt ihr zu dem Wetter?

das wird ja eine richtige Schlammschlacht oder?
was meint ihr?

gefahren wird aber trotzdem oder?

ich wär dann auch 19:30 dabei


----------



## 8Felter7 (31. Mai 2011)

boah nee, ich bin raus, das is mir dann doch zu heftig. das hört ja auch so schnell nich wieder auf laut Wettervorhersagen... 
also wer jetzt noch fährt: viel Spaß (wenn man den bei solch einem Wetter überhaupt noch haben kann) :/


----------



## chaoskaefer (31. Mai 2011)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> boah nee, ich bin raus, das is mir dann doch zu heftig. das hört ja auch so schnell nich wieder auf laut Wettervorhersagen...
> also wer jetzt noch fährt: viel Spaß (wenn man den bei solch einem Wetter überhaupt noch haben kann) :/



Weichei  genau genommen ist´s noch gar nicht nass genug für Spaß
Aber im Ernst. Wer kommt nun wirklich noch

Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoepMoep (31. Mai 2011)

Also des schifft sich hier erst richtig ein, ich bin auch raus  man ist ja schon völlig durch bei der Hinfahrt!

Werde aber das Licht auf jeden Fall noch testen, nur nicht diese Nacht.


----------



## chaoskaefer (31. Mai 2011)

MoepMoep schrieb:


> Also des schifft sich hier erst richtig ein, ich bin auch raus  man ist ja schon völlig durch bei der Hinfahrt!
> 
> Werde aber das Licht auf jeden Fall noch testen, nur nicht diese Nacht.



Also aus die Maus 
Na dann bis die Tage

Hans


----------



## Visos (1. Juni 2011)

Ist gestern nun eiegndlich jemand gefahren ??


----------



## chaoskaefer (1. Juni 2011)

Visos schrieb:


> Ist gestern nun eiegndlich jemand gefahren ??



Ja, Denis und ich, aber schon um 19.00 Uhr eine flotte Runde gefahren. Die Feuchtigkeit war schon lange im Boden versickert

Hans


----------



## zarea (1. Juni 2011)

MoepMoep schrieb:


> ...man ist ja schon völlig durch bei der Hinfahrt!...


Da hab ich was für Dich:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k752/a43291/valdipino-bike-poncho-lemon.html


----------



## 8Felter7 (1. Juni 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Ja, Denis und ich, aber schon um 19.00 Uhr eine flotte Runde gefahren. Die Feuchtigkeit war schon lange im Boden versickert
> 
> Hans


ja mich hat es halb acht auch geärgert, hätte mich dann doch noch eingeklinkt, aber ihr seid ja nich ans Handy gegangen 

hätte heute jemand Lust auf ne Lichterfahrt um Neumühler? 
so ganz spontan.


----------



## chaoskaefer (1. Juni 2011)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> hätte heute jemand Lust auf ne Lichterfahrt um Neumühler?
> so ganz spontan.



Ich kann höchstwahrscheinlich nicht. Sollten sich mehrere leute finden, stoße ich spontan dazu
Hans


----------



## chaoskaefer (1. Juni 2011)

FÃ¼r die Rennradler unter Euch. Vielleicht hat jemand Lust:
2. LÃ¼becker Nightchallenge

200 km Nachtfahrt durch Ostholstein, incl. Bungsberg, Schnitt ca. 25 km/h(fÃ¼r die Nacht nicht eben langsam) mit Pause am Bungsberg mit heiÃen GetrÃ¤nken und Marmeladenbrot. 
Treffpunkt 8.7.2011 in Krummesse Vereinshaus, Abendbrot, Quatschen, Start 22.00 Uhr bis frÃ¼h um 07.00 Uhr,. AnschlieÃend ausgiebiges FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck und die Nacht bequatschen.
Unkostenbeitrag fÃ¼r Abendbrot, verpflegung und FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck 20,-â¬

Meldung an mich.

Hans


----------



## 29ner (1. Juni 2011)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> ja mich hat es halb acht auch geärgert, hätte mich dann doch noch eingeklinkt, aber ihr seid ja nich ans Handy gegangen
> 
> hätte heute jemand Lust auf ne Lichterfahrt um Neumühler?
> so ganz spontan.



Bin heute um den Plauer See unterwegs und habe die beiden anderen beiden "komischen" dabei. Sehen uns nächsten mittwoch. Hast du gestern meine Nachricht bekommen? Kaempfe noch mit der Technik. Gruß an alle Lars


----------



## chaoskaefer (1. Juni 2011)

29ner schrieb:


> Bin heute um den Plauer See unterwegs und habe die beiden anderen beiden "komischen" dabei. Sehen uns nächsten mittwoch. Hast du gestern meine Nachricht bekommen? Kaempfe noch mit der Technik. Gruß an alle Lars



Nachricht ist nicht angekommen. Hauptsache, Du hast Denis´Telefonnummer.
Gruß
Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29ner (1. Juni 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Nachricht ist nicht angekommen. Hauptsache, Du hast Denis´Telefonnummer.
> Gruß
> Hans



Habe ich gespeichert, melde mich die Tage bei ihm. Sonnige Tage Lars


----------



## 29ner (1. Juni 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Nachricht ist nicht angekommen. Hauptsache, Du hast Denis´Telefonnummer.
> Gruß
> Hans



Hatten heute richtig Rock'n'Roll am Plauer See . Sollten wir mal unbedingt zusammen versuchen. Ist sozusagen ne Einladung. Hoffe,dass ihr Bock habt. Lars


----------



## 8Felter7 (2. Juni 2011)

29ner schrieb:


> Hatten heute richtig Rock'n'Roll am Plauer See . Sollten wir mal unbedingt zusammen versuchen. Ist sozusagen ne Einladung. Hoffe,dass ihr Bock habt. Lars


 ich hab im juni so um den 20. rum urlaub und wollte mir den dann auch mal vornehmen.

also ich wär gerne dabei

29er rocks the mountain


----------



## chaoskaefer (3. Juni 2011)

29ner schrieb:


> Hatten heute richtig Rock'n'Roll am Plauer See . Sollten wir mal unbedingt zusammen versuchen. Ist sozusagen ne Einladung. Hoffe,dass ihr Bock habt. Lars



 Hatte gestern richtig Rock'n'Roll am Plauer See  Den hatte ich mir schon lange mal wieder vorgenommen. War ne Spontanentscheidung, weil ich morgens meinen Zug nach Lübeck verpaßt hatte.

209 km, 25% Gelände, der Rest Asphalt mit ordentlich Wind, Fahrzeit 8:49 h, Schnitt 23,7 Mann, bin ich heute platt.

Also, gern mal am Plauer See

Bis Mittwoch
Hans


----------



## EmDoubleU (3. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ich bin heute nach dem Frühstück eine 2-Seen-Runde gefahren - Schweriner Innen- und Außensee. 

Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich dann auch gleich mal die Qualität des ab Görslower Ufer bis Leezen weiterführenden Wanderweges getestet. Den Profilspuren nach wird der Weg des öfteren befahren, der Weg an sich ist der Gesamtheit auch einfach nur super idyllisch, verwinkelt und fast immer in unmittelbarerer Nähe zum Wasser. 

An zwei Abbrüchen ist ein Fahren absolut unmöglich, ich bin natürlich auch an diversen anderen Stellen wie ausgespülten Gräben und umgestürzten Bäumen abgestiegen - die immer präsenten Mücken haben mich der Gelegenheit dann immer gleich attackiert.

Dann weiter Richtung Rampe auf dem Radweg und der Straße Richtung Retgendorf, bevor die Straße rechts hoch in den Ort führt geradeaus weiter am Wasser über den Zeltplatz... Flessenow, Döpe, Hohen Viecheln, Bad Kleinen, Lübstorf, Seehof... immer in der Nähe des Sees auf mehr oder weniger schmalen Pfaden lang bis man in Wickendorf auf den Paulsdammer Weg trifft. Von dort auf Radwegen ab nach Hause.

Hat Laune gemacht, Wetter war eh genial. Meinem Cyclosport ist auf der Tour der Saft ausgegangen, das Warnsymbol wurde schon vorher angezeigt - deswegen kann ich die Strecke insgesamt nur schätzen... ca. 70km.


----------



## 8Felter7 (4. Juni 2011)

Carpman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin heute nach dem Frühstück eine 2-Seen-Runde gefahren - Schweriner Innen- und Außensee.
> 
> ...


 coole Strecke  Da wär ich gern dabei gewesen. ich bin gestern 40 km zur Omma nach Mestlin gefahn und heute Morgen nach dem Frühstück durch Goldberg vorbei am Plauer See Richtung Alt Schwerin und dann einmal schön um den Drewitzer See gefahn, lecker im Restaurant des Ressorts gespeist und natürlich im kristallklaren Wasser des Sees baden gewesen. auch sehr abenteuerlich die Strecke, da es dort immer an einem selber liegt, welchen "Weg" man einschlägt. getreu dem Motto >ich brauch keinen Weg,nur eine Richtung< ^^ jedenfalls sehr cool.  wie gesagt, den Plauer See nehm ich mir im Urlaub Ende Juni auch mal vor, nachdem hier ja schon oft von ihm gesprochen wurde  ...


----------



## 29ner (5. Juni 2011)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> coole Strecke  Da wär ich gern dabei gewesen. ich bin gestern 40 km zur Omma nach Mestlin gefahn und heute Morgen nach dem Frühstück durch Goldberg vorbei am Plauer See Richtung Alt Schwerin und dann einmal schön um den Drewitzer See gefahn, lecker im Restaurant des Ressorts gespeist und natürlich im kristallklaren Wasser des Sees baden gewesen. auch sehr abenteuerlich die Strecke, da es dort immer an einem selber liegt, welchen "Weg" man einschlägt. getreu dem Motto >ich brauch keinen Weg,nur eine Richtung< ^^ jedenfalls sehr cool.  wie gesagt, den Plauer See nehm ich mir im Urlaub Ende Juni auch mal vor, nachdem hier ja schon oft von ihm gesprochen wurde  ...



Da warst ja ganz in der Nähe . Fuer Juni machen wir noch mal einen Aufruf, ich schaue mal in meinen Kalender. Vielleicht klappt Es ja mittwochs? Das ist mein "ich fahr auf alle Faelle Tag" ach so Mittwoch die zwei Wochen sind um gibt es schon einen Plan?? Ich hoffe wir sehen uns. Lars


----------



## EmDoubleU (5. Juni 2011)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> ... den Plauer See nehm ich mir im Urlaub Ende Juni auch mal vor ...


 
Hi,

die Plauer See-Runde stand bei ´nem Kumpel und mir auch auf der Optionen-Liste für Herrentag - wir haben uns letztlich aber dann doch dafür entschieden, mal wieder ganz in Ruhe den Raubfischen vom Boot aus nachzustellen - dafür ist sonst auch immer zu wenig Zeit. 

Plauer See will ich dieses Jahr aber auch noch unbedingt fahren.


----------



## 8Felter7 (6. Juni 2011)

Moin Jungs!
3 Fragen:
1. geht morgen was von wegen Lichterfahrt oder so?
2. wie sieht der Plan mit Mittwoch aus?
3. hat von euch vielleicht jmd son Teil zum Kettentrennen, mit dem ich ne Niete aus dem Glied schrauben kann? die Kette an meinem Dirtbike muss kürzer...

THX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (6. Juni 2011)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> 1. geht morgen was von wegen Lichterfahrt oder so?


 
Ich kann leider nicht, nächsten Die. erst wieder.

Alex


----------



## 29ner (6. Juni 2011)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs!
> 3 Fragen:
> 1. geht morgen was von wegen Lichterfahrt oder so?
> 2. wie sieht der Plan mit Mittwoch aus?
> ...



Hallo zusammen, wegen Mittwoch gibt es 2 Meldungen mit ja Peter und der Surfer. Ich habe gerade mit ner grippostat c Kur angefangen kann morgen bestimmt mehr sagen. Ich versuche zu kommen. Wäre schön wenn wir den Neumuehler unter die Stollen nehmen falls es nicht so geht kann ich umkehren .
Hans wenn du das Bier dabei hast, ich brauche alkoholfrei bin ja krank sonnst schimpft meine Krankenschwester. Bis dann Lars


----------



## axman (6. Juni 2011)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs!
> 3 Fragen:
> 1. geht morgen was von wegen Lichterfahrt oder so?
> 2. wie sieht der Plan mit Mittwoch aus?
> ...


 Moin N8Falter7! Einen Kettennieter solltest Du Dir dringend zulegen.Am besten am Multitool dran für unterwegs.Habe meinen am Mittwoch dabei,wenns Dir Hilft.HUMMER von Topeak. Immer Bestnoten.ca 20 Taler.Da Lars(29er Weichpitti) bischen kränkelt,wollen wir den Neumühler rasieren.Zur gewohnten Stunde 18.00 am Parkplatz.Falls schon Pläne fürs Pfingstwoende stehen,sollten wir in der Einführungsrunde Zeit fürn Plausch finden.Beste Grüße vom AXMAN


----------



## 8Felter7 (6. Juni 2011)

29ner schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, wegen Mittwoch gibt es 2 Meldungen mit ja Peter und der Surfer. Ich habe gerade mit ner grippostat c Kur angefangen kann morgen bestimmt mehr sagen. Ich versuche zu kommen. Wäre schön wenn wir den Neumuehler unter die Stollen nehmen falls es nicht so geht kann ich umkehren .
> Hans wenn du das Bier dabei hast, ich brauche alkoholfrei bin ja krank sonnst schimpft meine Krankenschwester. Bis dann Lars


 also ich bin dabei von mir aus auch gerne Lichterfahrt am Mittwoch.
wenn das Befinden es zulässt 

ich bin auch gerne bereit morgen UND Mittwoch zu radeln... :j

sagt einfach bescheid, wie Lust, Zeit und Befinden es zulassen


----------



## chaoskaefer (7. Juni 2011)

Moin zusammen,
habe Kilometer geschrubbt und am WE meinen ersten Skate-Marathon gelaufen nach zwei Jahren ohne Skatetraining. Deshalb heute nicht, aber morgen bin ich dabei. 18.00 Uhr, wie immer. Mit dem Bier schaun wir mal. Alternativ könnte ich ja auch ne bernsteinrunde reinhauen(wegen Transport). Freu mich auf Euch.
Hans


----------



## 29ner (7. Juni 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> habe Kilometer geschrubbt und am WE meinen ersten Skate-Marathon gelaufen nach zwei Jahren ohne Skatetraining. Deshalb heute nicht, aber morgen bin ich dabei. 18.00 Uhr, wie immer. Mit dem Bier schaun wir mal. Alternativ könnte ich ja auch ne bernsteinrunde reinhauen(wegen Transport). Freu mich auf Euch.
> Hans



Moin, Lars ist für morgen raus. Bin voll auf Droge. Wünsche Euch viel Spaß. Sehen uns beim naechsten mal. Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaoskaefer (7. Juni 2011)

29ner schrieb:


> Moin, Lars ist für morgen raus. Bin voll auf Droge. Wünsche Euch viel Spaß. Sehen uns beim naechsten mal. Lars





Schade Besser Dich


----------



## 8Felter7 (8. Juni 2011)

ich bin vllt 5 min später vor Ort. Ich hoffe ihr wartet kurz?!


----------



## chaoskaefer (8. Juni 2011)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> ich bin vllt 5 min später vor Ort. Ich hoffe ihr wartet kurz?!



Die Wismarer haben abgesagt. Deshalb sage ich vorsorglich auch ab. Wenn überhaupt, fahre ich irgendwann später, kann aber keine Zeit sagen.
Wir treffen uns beim nächsten Aufruf, Dienstag oder am WE spontan oder wie auch immer

Gruß Hans


----------



## 8Felter7 (8. Juni 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Die Wismarer haben abgesagt. Deshalb sage ich vorsorglich auch ab. Wenn überhaupt, fahre ich irgendwann später, kann aber keine Zeit sagen.
> Wir treffen uns beim nächsten Aufruf, Dienstag oder am WE spontan oder wie auch immer
> 
> Gruß Hans


 ja is doch auch alles ein Mist! ich musste vorhin noch aufn Dreesch und nu is mein Bike schön sauber.  einmal quer durchn See gefahn... Der See kam von oben! ^^ Paddel raus und schnell weg... Dennoch bis aufe Socken inklusive Boxer einfach nur durchtränkt.  Da konnte ich die Wismarer gut verstehn.
Musste dann auch ersma nach Hause mich umziehn.

aber so wie es aussieht, soll es ab morgen ja besser werden und ich würde wenn sich das Wetter ma auskäst gerne Dienstag mit euch fahn. Wochenende bin ich in Hamburg bei der Family 

Cyaa


----------



## stubenhocker (14. Juni 2011)

Heute Abend 2100 Lichterfahrt Neumühler?!


----------



## 8Felter7 (14. Juni 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Heute Abend 2100 Lichterfahrt Neumühler?!


 ich bin dabei


----------



## chaoskaefer (14. Juni 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Heute Abend 2100 Lichterfahrt Neumühler?!



Sorry, bin leider raus, auch für morgen mit den Wismarer Jungs um 18.00 Uhr. Gestern an der Kreuzung Mueß verbremst und auf den Asphalt gescheppert. Kann nicht mal ne Streichholzschachtel anheben. Hab aber gutes Heilfleisch. Nächste Woche wieder
Euch viel Spaß
Hans


----------



## 29ner (14. Juni 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Sorry, bin leider raus, auch für morgen mit den Wismarer Jungs um 18.00 Uhr. Gestern an der Kreuzung Mueß verbremst und auf den Asphalt gescheppert. Kann nicht mal ne Streichholzschachtel anheben. Hab aber gutes Heilfleisch. Nächste Woche wieder
> Euch viel Spaß
> Hans


Na gute Besserung für dich. Ist morgen 18.00 Uhr jemand fahrwillig? Gibt es einen Treffpunkt? Gruß Lars


----------



## chaoskaefer (14. Juni 2011)

29ner schrieb:


> Na gute Besserung für dich. Ist morgen 18.00 Uhr jemand fahrwillig? Gibt es einen Treffpunkt? Gruß Lars



Danke 
Wenn Ihr die anderen Strecken nicht so im Kopf habt, macht lieber den Neumühler. Frag mal den Axmann, wie er das sieht. Felter will dabeisein, Dennis müßtet Ihr anrufen.
Euch viel Spaß


----------



## 8Felter7 (14. Juni 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Danke
> Wenn Ihr die anderen Strecken nicht so im Kopf habt, macht lieber den Neumühler. Frag mal den Axmann, wie er das sieht. Felter will dabeisein, Dennis müßtet Ihr anrufen.
> Euch viel Spaß


 Richtig! ich wär gerne dabei. Sagt mir nur wann und wo und sagt mal bitte Dennis bescheid, ich hab keine Nummern parat... falls ihn jemand anrufen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axman (14. Juni 2011)

18 Uhr Treff Neumühler. Dennis simse ich an, damit er mit rocken kann.An Dich Hans beste Genesungswünsche. War die SL- braut nochmal in der Nähe, dass Du die Übersicht verloren hast. Beste Grüße Peter


----------



## 29ner (14. Juni 2011)

axman schrieb:


> 18 Uhr Treff Neumühler. Dennis simse ich an, damit er mit rocken kann.An Dich Hans beste Genesungswünsche. War die SL- braut nochmal in der Nähe, dass Du die Übersicht verloren hast. Beste Grüße Peter



Bin für morgen raus. Habe mit meiner Frau gerade 2 Stunden in der Notaufnahme verbracht. Auto hat Vorfahrt missachtet , da is sie übern Lenker gegangen, Finger gebrochen , 4 Stiche am Kinn, Prellungen und ein Gesicht wie Rocky nach 12 Runden. Mache morgen den Krankenpfleger. Last es rocken bin nächste Woche wieder dabei. Lars (irgendetwas ist doch immer)


----------



## chaoskaefer (15. Juni 2011)

29ner schrieb:


> Bin für morgen raus. Habe mit meiner Frau gerade 2 Stunden in der Notaufnahme verbracht. Auto hat Vorfahrt missachtet , da is sie übern Lenker gegangen, Finger gebrochen , 4 Stiche am Kinn, Prellungen und ein Gesicht wie Rocky nach 12 Runden. Mache morgen den Krankenpfleger. Last es rocken bin nächste Woche wieder dabei. Lars (irgendetwas ist doch immer)



Sch........!!!!!!! Das macht so aua. Ich weiß das gerade sehr genau. Gute Besserung für Deine Frau.

@Peter Wenn´s denn so gewesen wäre, nix SL-Braut, ich hab mich einfach nur völlig bescheuert verbremst in einer Situation ohne Not, wo normalerweise kein Mensch auf die Fresse fliegt. Mit 45 km/h über Waldwege und bei 15 km/h auf glatter Straße abfliegen, mehr geht nicht. Schuld eigene. Ich kann zwar meinen linken Arm noch nicht bewegen, aber da ich ja noch einen rechten habe, bin ich heute morgen mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit gefahren
Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß


----------



## zarea (15. Juni 2011)

@chaoskaefer:
Gute Besserung. Bist Du Dir sicher das da nichts kaputt ist?




chaoskaefer schrieb:


> ... bei 15 km/h auf glatter Straße abfliegen, ...


Das kann auch nicht jeder. Da musste mal `ne Zeichnung von machen.
Sag einfach, das war Reif auf der Straße!


----------



## chaoskaefer (15. Juni 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> @chaoskaefer:
> Gute Besserung. Bist Du Dir sicher das da nichts kaputt ist?
> 
> Das kann auch nicht jeder. Da musste mal `ne Zeichnung von machen.
> Sag einfach, das war Reif auf der Straße!




Danke Reif ist ne gute Idee. Nein, nix kaputt, nur heftig gestaucht. Geht bei mir glücklicherweise immer schnell weg. Sieht so aus, als würde es auch diesmal klappen. Rockt den Neumühler. 
Hals- und Beinbruch
Hans


----------



## 8Felter7 (15. Juni 2011)

apropos Neumühler: wir sind gestern um 2100 auch rum und ich finde es schade, dass wir uns nicht mal alle um 10 treffen. das wäre mal ne richtige Lichterfahrt und richtig FUN. Da es jetzt noch so schön is wäre das heute perfekt gewesen... aber fahn wir eben ersma so rum


----------



## stubenhocker (15. Juni 2011)

Entschuldige bitte mein gestriges unentschuldigtes Fehlen, mir ist kuzfristig noch was dazwischen gekommen.


----------



## 8Felter7 (15. Juni 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte mein gestriges unentschuldigtes Fehlen, mir ist kuzfristig noch was dazwischen gekommen.


 ja ich war doch etwas enttäuscht, aber hast ja wenigstens Ersatz geschickt ^^ wer war eigentlich dein Kumpel? wir kamen irgendwie nich so wirklich dazu uns einander vorzustellen 
aber ein netter Zeitgenosse. sind fix unterwegs gewesen 40 min haben wir gebraucht(laut GPS-Aufzeichnung)

an die Übrigen: wo seid ihr heute nur gewesen? 1800 war doch Treff 
der Einzige, der 10 Minuten nach sechs dann aufgetaucht ist, war erstaunlicherweise der Hans   wollte mal gucken was wir so machen. Aber "wir" waren ja nicht da ^^ dann sind zufällig Marcel und sein Kumpel aus Lulu gekommen und ich bin mit denen ne Runde gefahn 
war lustig... :j


----------



## 29ner (19. Juni 2011)

Hey Freunde noch ein Aufruf von Lars .
Für alle die Lust auf eine geflegte Seerunde in Plau am See haben. Mittwoch geht es los. 18.00 Uhr Startort melde ich noch. Wer hat Lust?
Gebt mal "Laut"
Bis dann Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaoskaefer (20. Juni 2011)

29ner schrieb:


> Hey Freunde noch ein Aufruf von Lars .
> Für alle die Lust auf eine geflegte Seerunde in Plau am See haben. Mittwoch geht es los. 18.00 Uhr Startort melde ich noch. Wer hat Lust?
> Gebt mal "Laut"
> Bis dann Lars



Schönes Ding Kann leider noch nicht wieder zupacken und muss deshalb auf´s Rennrad ausweichen. Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß.
Gruß
Hans


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Juni 2011)

Plauer See bin ich evtl dabei. Start in Alt Schwerin?


----------



## 29ner (20. Juni 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Plauer See bin ich evtl dabei. Start in Alt Schwerin?



Ich muss für meinen Teil muss diese Tour verschieben. Hatte heute eine Kollision mit anschliessendem Totalausfall. Steige für die nächste Zeit aufs Rennrad um. Muss mir ein neues Laufrad zulegen. Denke, dass die Tour im Spätsommer ansteht und dann mit alle Mann. Beim dritten Anlauf klappt es dann.
Bis dann Lars


----------



## chaoskaefer (21. Juni 2011)

29ner schrieb:


> Ich muss für meinen Teil muss diese Tour verschieben. Hatte heute eine Kollision mit anschliessendem Totalausfall. Steige für die nächste Zeit aufs Rennrad um. Muss mir ein neues Laufrad zulegen. Denke, dass die Tour im Spätsommer ansteht und dann mit alle Mann. Beim dritten Anlauf klappt es dann.
> Bis dann Lars



Willkommen im Club Du heil Aber Rad kaputt. Bei mir umgekehrt. Selbst mit dem Rennrad muss ich noch paar Tage warten. 
Wir sehen uns
Hans


----------



## 29ner (21. Juni 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club Du heil Aber Rad kaputt. Bei mir umgekehrt. Selbst mit dem Rennrad muss ich noch paar Tage warten.
> Wir sehen uns
> Hans



Moin Hans, ja ich heil nur einmal Rolle vorwaerts auf den Asphalt aber Felge hinten und der Sattel sind totalausfall . Versicherung wird das schon regeln.
Lars


----------



## 8Felter7 (25. Juni 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club Du heil Aber Rad kaputt. Bei mir umgekehrt. Selbst mit dem Rennrad muss ich noch paar Tage warten.
> Wir sehen uns
> Hans


 jaja, die Heilung braucht halt seine Zeit. geht doch nicht immer so schnell wie man es sich wünscht(eine Woche) 

mein Bike is grade auch nicht zu gebrauchen. das Fahren ist so gut wie gar nicht möglich. neues Verschleißset liegt aber schon parat...

den Plauer machen wir auf jeden Fall noch klar.
darf ich schon um eine Mitfahrgelegenheit für mich und mein Bike bitten? ich hab leider kein Auto und wollte nicht unbedingt alleine bis nach Plau/an den Start radeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lotte.2000 (29. Juni 2011)

Geht heut noch was am Neumühler See? Ich könnt ab 20 Uhr, bevor das Wetter umschlägt.
Es grüßt René


----------



## chaoskaefer (29. Juni 2011)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Geht heut noch was am Neumühler See? Ich könnt ab 20 Uhr, bevor das Wetter umschlägt.
> Es grüßt René



LEIDER IMMER NOCH PAUSE WEGEN STAUCHUNG
GRUSS HANS


----------



## stubenhocker (30. Juni 2011)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Geht heut noch was am Neumühler See? Ich könnt ab 20 Uhr, bevor das Wetter umschlägt.
> Es grüßt René


 
Willkommen zurück und Glückwunsch zur überstandenen (Tor-)Tour! 
Alex


----------



## Lotte.2000 (30. Juni 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Willkommen zurück und Glückwunsch zur überstandenen (Tor-)Tour!
> Alex



Danke! War eine neue Art von Grenzerfahrung .
Wann fahren wir mal wieder zusammen um den See? 

es grüßt René


----------



## stubenhocker (1. Juli 2011)

Hast PN


----------



## 8Felter7 (2. Juli 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Hast PN


Ich will auch mal wieder zusammen um den see. Schickst mir auch ne PN?


----------



## chaoskaefer (7. Juli 2011)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> Ich will auch mal wieder zusammen um den see. Schickst mir auch ne PN?



Ganz schön ruhig geworden hier Alle Urlaub? 
Mein Arm ist wieder ok. Kann wieder losgehen

Gruß Hans


----------



## chaoskaefer (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo axman,
morgen alles klar? Sollten kurz vor 8 dort sein. Also spätestens um 7 aus SN weg. Wir telefonieren.

Gruß
Hans


----------



## 8Felter7 (9. Juli 2011)

chaoskaefer schrieb:


> Ganz schön ruhig geworden hier Alle Urlaub?
> Mein Arm ist wieder ok. Kann wieder losgehen
> 
> Gruß Hans


 
Ja dann lass uns doch mal wieder auf ne tour treffen. die godern vorbeck tour kannte ich ja damals noch nich. Vllt gibts ja noch ne neue strecke 
Urlaub hab ich wie gesagt ab 25.07. ...


----------



## CannondaleSL4 (23. Juli 2011)

hallo bin neu hier .habe gelesen das einige den Neumühler see unsicher machen . war gestern und heute auch dort unterwegs bestes gelände finde ich habe in schwerin noch nichts besseres gefunden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (23. Juli 2011)

Ich bin kurzentschlossen am Donnerstag Abend 2 Runden Neumühler gefahren- hat wieder Spaß gemacht.

Wenns wieder einigermaßen gescheites Wetter ist könnten wir die diensttägliche Lichterfahrt wieder aufleben lassen.
Meldungen dann wie gewohnt hier.

Alex


----------



## zarea (23. Juli 2011)

Willkommen im Club. 



CannondaleSL4 schrieb:


> ... habe gelesen das einige den Neumühler see unsicher machen . ...


Jo, das stimmt. Und so wie in letzter Zeit die Jogger vom Weg springen, wenn sie mich sehen, hast Du mit "unsicher machen" wohl recht. 

Aber hast recht, was besseres hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## CannondaleSL4 (23. Juli 2011)

Jo das stimmt aber meist kommen mir andere biker entgegen.Gestern bei dem scheiß wetter war ich wohl der einzigste der am neumühler war ( mud Racing )  sah aus wie sau aber hat echt spaß gemacht 
Hoffe beim nächsten mal bin ich nicht alleine .
Habe auch das gefühl das ich falsch rum fahre ,weil wenn ich fahre komme mir alle entgegen :-(
gruß an zarera.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (23. Juli 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Wenns wieder einigermaßen gescheites Wetter ist könnten wir die diensttägliche Lichterfahrt wieder aufleben lassen.
> Meldungen dann wie gewohnt hier.
> 
> Alex



Dann mach mal Alex. Ich halt mir den Dienstag schon mal frei.
Schön das Du wieder im Lande bist
Nächstes Wochenende schon was vor? Hab mir mal den Wendlandrundweg angeschaut. 



CannondaleSL4 schrieb:


> hallo bin neu hier ....



Herzlich willkommen....

Es grüßt René


----------



## CannondaleSL4 (24. Juli 2011)

Wollte heute gegen 14 uhr ne neumühler rundfahrt starten wer hat lust ?


----------



## Lotte.2000 (24. Juli 2011)

Ich bin dabei. Treffpunkt Schweinekurve?


----------



## CannondaleSL4 (24. Juli 2011)

auch bei dem Wetter ?


----------



## stubenhocker (24. Juli 2011)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Dann mach mal Alex. Ich halt mir den Dienstag schon mal frei.
> Schön das Du wieder im Lande bist
> Nächstes Wochenende schon was vor? Hab mir mal den Wendlandrundweg angeschaut.
> Es grüßt René


 
Hallo Renè, ich werde am nächsten Wochenende beim http://www.mueritz-radmarathon.de/ mitfahren. Meine nächsten Wochenenden sind schon verplant (u.a. http://www.erzgebirgs-bike-marathon.de), unsere M-V-Querung könnten wir an einem Wochenende im September fahren.
(Heute fahre ich nicht, da ich bis 2000 arbeite)


Da sich für Dienstag Wetterberuhigung angekündigt hat Aufruf an Alle:

Lichterfahrt Neumühler See​ 
Dienstag 2100​ 
Treffpunkt Schweinekurve​ 
(Licht- und Helm-Empfehlung)​ 

Bis bald und schöne Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Lotte.2000 (24. Juli 2011)

CannondaleSL4 schrieb:


> auch bei dem Wetter ?



Entscheide selber ob Du fährst. Ich bin 14 Uhr da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CannondaleSL4 (24. Juli 2011)

allles klar dann komme ich, hast Du ne ahnung wie lange man von der Weststadt brauch bis zur Schweinekurve ,überm Lankower See ? Hasse es straße zu fahren ?


----------



## Lotte.2000 (24. Juli 2011)

Leider nicht. Ich komme aus LWL und reise mit dem Auto an.


----------



## CannondaleSL4 (24. Juli 2011)

egal werde dann jetzt los fahren bis gleich


----------



## stubenhocker (24. Juli 2011)

CannondaleSL4 schrieb:


> allles klar dann komme ich, hast Du ne ahnung wie lange man von der Weststadt brauch bis zur Schweinekurve ,überm Lankower See ? Hasse es straße zu fahren ?


 
12min


----------



## CannondaleSL4 (24. Juli 2011)

man merkt echt das man lange nichts mehr gemacht hat :-( aber hat trotzdem spaß gemacht


----------



## Lotte.2000 (24. Juli 2011)

CannondaleSL4 schrieb:


> man merkt echt das man lange nichts mehr gemacht hat :-( aber hat trotzdem spaß gemacht



Ich hätte es ja aufs Wetter geschoben. Mir hat es auch Spaß gemacht, hab dann noch eine schnelle Runde dran gehängt und saß 16.00 Uhr im Auto. Das Wetter wurde auch nicht besser.
Unglaublich...die Disco war auch wieder im Wald...wir wurden mit einem lallenden Guten Morgen begrüßt.

Es grüßt René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (24. Juli 2011)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Unglaublich...die Disco war auch wieder im Wald...wir wurden mit einem lallenden Guten Morgen begrüßt.


 
 ...und dann noch bei dem Wetter? Wahrscheinlich werden die über Euch auch den Kopf geschüttelt haben ("wie kann man bei dem Wetter Rad fahren?") .
Ich war froh, das ich bei dem Mistwetter gearbeitet habe; nur noch morgen ein bisschen Nass von oben, ab Dienstag/Mittwoch ist dann wieder Sommer (wer weiß wie lange).

Schönen Wochenanfang @ All,
Alex


----------



## CannondaleSL4 (25. Juli 2011)

Naja den gedanken das wir bei dem Wetter Bike fahren haben die bestimmt gehabt  .... Aber anders rum ist es genauso ,wie kann man bei dem Wetter und zu der Uhrzeit ne Disco betreiben LOL  .Aber René hast recht ,das Wetter war schuld 

gruß Maik


----------



## 8Felter7 (25. Juli 2011)

CannondaleSL4 schrieb:


> allles klar dann komme ich, hast Du ne ahnung wie lange man von der Weststadt brauch bis zur Schweinekurve ,überm Lankower See ? Hasse es straße zu fahren ?


 ein herzerfrischendes Moin Moin!
auch ich möchte dich hier bei uns begrüßen. 

ich wohne auch in der weststadt und brauche 7-8 minuten.
ich bin morgen auch gerne dabei und wenn du lust hast können wir ja zusammen hinfahn. rené wollte um 2 schonmal ne runde starten?
da wär ich dabei und wir zwei könnten uns ja dann dreiviertel 2 am ärztehaus treffen. ich wohn in der lessingstraße 19 

Cyaa


----------



## stubenhocker (25. Juli 2011)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> rené wollte um 2 schonmal ne runde starten?


 
Ich vermute, das sich das auf den gestrigen Sonntag bezog.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (25. Juli 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Ich vermute, das sich das auf den gestrigen Sonntag bezog.



Genau, die Runde ist schon gelaufen .
Bis morgen dann.


----------



## CannondaleSL4 (25. Juli 2011)

hallo . ja so wie Alex geschrieben hat ,das hat sich auf sonntag bezogen .  Da waren wir unterwegs morgen ist doch nachtfahrt . Aber so wie es ausschaut werde ich moregne abend nicht fahren . Aber wenn du lust hast können wir um zwei auch gerne fahren . ich wohne in der Johannes-R.-Becher Str.29 .Ihr fahrt bestimmt immer bei der Aral runter ne ? Ich fahre immer beim Sky rechts rum und dann um Lankower deswegen brauch ich immer länger zum Neumühler . 

Cyaa Fährst du auch so schnell wie René ?

gruß Maik


----------



## 8Felter7 (26. Juli 2011)

CannondaleSL4 schrieb:


> hallo . ja so wie Alex geschrieben hat ,das hat sich auf sonntag bezogen .  Da waren wir unterwegs morgen ist doch nachtfahrt . Aber so wie es ausschaut werde ich moregne abend nicht fahren . Aber wenn du lust hast können wir um zwei auch gerne fahren . ich wohne in der Johannes-R.-Becher Str.29 .Ihr fahrt bestimmt immer bei der Aral runter ne ? Ich fahre immer beim Sky rechts rum und dann um Lankower deswegen brauch ich immer länger zum Neumühler .
> 
> Cyaa Fährst du auch so schnell wie René ?
> 
> gruß Maik



Ach ja da war ich der zeit wohl etwas hinterher^^
Aber ja ich fahr immer die aral aber wenn du willst kann ich dich morgen halb zwei abholen und wir fahn chillig zur kurve runter 
Deal??


----------



## stubenhocker (26. Juli 2011)

zur Erinnerung:




> Lichterfahrt Neumühler See​
> Dienstag 2100​
> Treffpunkt Schweinekurve​
> (Licht- und Helm-Empfehlung)​


----------



## Lotte.2000 (26. Juli 2011)

Dabei!
Fahren wir eine Runde oder mehr?

Es grüßt René


----------



## CannondaleSL4 (26. Juli 2011)

jo alles klar sonst treffen wir uns halb beim Hochhaus bei Aldi dann brauchst nicht extra zu mir rum fahren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CannondaleSL4 (26. Juli 2011)

können auch mehr fahren wenn du willst müßt halt auf mich warten


----------



## stubenhocker (26. Juli 2011)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Dabei!
> Fahren wir eine Runde oder mehr?
> 
> Es grüßt René


 
2 finde ich gut!


----------



## stubenhocker (26. Juli 2011)

CannondaleSL4 schrieb:


> können auch mehr fahren wenn du willst müßt halt auf mich warten


 
Fährst Du heute Nachmittag UND heute Abend?


----------



## CannondaleSL4 (26. Juli 2011)

Nur heute Nachmittag fahre ich, muß mir noch licht besorgen . Helm ist zwar bestellt ist leider noch nicht da . ist mir dann zu gefährlich ohne Helm .


----------



## stubenhocker (26. Juli 2011)

CannondaleSL4 schrieb:


> Nur heute Nachmittag fahre ich,


 

Ah ja... sei doch bitte so gut und benutze in Zukunft die "Zitier"-Funktion, dann ist eindeutig, worauf sich Deine Antwort bezieht.

@Renè: dann wirds heute Abend wohl ein Paarzeitfahren?! )

Alex


----------



## CannondaleSL4 (26. Juli 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Ah ja... sei doch bitte so gut und benutze in Zukunft die "Zitier"-Funktion, dann ist eindeutig, worauf sich Deine Antwort bezieht.
> 
> jo mach eich sry


----------



## 8Felter7 (26. Juli 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> zur Erinnerung:



Ja da bin ich natürlich auch dabei. Um zwei is nur zum wiederreinkommen


----------



## chaoskaefer (26. Juli 2011)

@Renè: dann wirds heute Abend wohl ein Paarzeitfahren?! )

Alex[/QUOTE]

aller Voraussicht nach bin ich dabei. nach 4 wochen verstauchungspause, etlichen rotweinen und einigen moods, die ich raushusten muss, vielleicht nicht 100% fit, aber wird schon gehen
Hans


----------



## chaoskaefer (26. Juli 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> @Renè: dann wirds heute Abend wohl ein Paarzeitfahren?! )
> 
> Alex



aller Voraussicht nach bin ich dabei. nach 4 wochen verstauchungspause, etlichen rotweinen und einigen moods, die ich raushusten muss, vielleicht nicht 100% fit, aber wird schon gehen
Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8Felter7 (26. Juli 2011)

also maik ich hol dich dann halb zwei von zu hause ab 
das geht ja hier schon wieder alles sehr schnell mit dem schriftverkehr...
ich muss mich nach einer durchzechten nacht ersma kurz sammeln.
fix paar nudeln essen und dann bin ich halb zwei fit wie ein turnschuh 
und dann freu ich mich auf unsere "einführungsrunde(n)" und natürlich auch auf heute abend...
ich steh total auf lichterfahrten B)

Cyaa


----------



## CannondaleSL4 (26. Juli 2011)

jo alles klar mache mich mal dann so langsam fertig bis gleich
fahre aber heute abend nicht mit beim nächsten mal denke ich aber :

gruß Maik


----------



## 8Felter7 (26. Juli 2011)

Drei runden heute reichen mir, war auf jeden fall cool. 
aber wo warst du heute hans? Haben noch gewartet...


----------



## chaoskaefer (27. Juli 2011)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> Drei runden heute reichen mir, war auf jeden fall cool.
> aber wo warst du heute hans? Haben noch gewartet...



Tut mir leid Leute Mir ist ein Termin dazwischengekommen und da ich nur dienstlich am Netz bin, konnte ich mich nicht mehr entschuldigen.
Hans


----------



## zarea (28. Juli 2011)

Hi,

wer Lust hat:
am Sonntag um 10:00Uhr ist am TOOM-Baumarkt in Schwerin Treff für eine Runde um den Schweriner See.

Wir fahren kein Renntempo und laut Wetterradar wohl in Regenkluft.
Ich würde mich freuen.

Nils.

PS: Und den Abend davor keinen Wein, dann ist der Morgen auch nicht so früh. ;-)


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Juli 2011)

Ich fahre morgen Wohld, die Wetteraussichten für den Rostocker Raum sind besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (30. Juli 2011)

Da sich ja sonst keiner gemeldet hat, fahre ich dann auch im Wohld.
Alleine fahren hab ich auch keinen Bock.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (30. Juli 2011)

Vegata und ich, wir starten morgen früh zu unserer Wendlandrunde. Wenn das Wetter nur halb so gut wie heute wird, haben wir alles richtig gemacht. Wenn nicht, werden wir wohl etwas schmutzig. Spaß werden wie sicher haben. Bis dann. 
Es grüßt René


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Juli 2011)

Zarea und ich hatten heute beides, ganz viel Spass, und ganz viel Modder.

Viel Spass morgen im Wendland.


----------



## zarea (31. Juli 2011)

Ich hoffe, es hat keiner am Toom gewartet. Schien hier auch den ganzen Tag die Sonne? Die Wetterheinis gehören alle entlassen. Wie kann man Gewitter mit Sonne verwechseln? 




TigersClaw schrieb:


> Viel Spass morgen im Wendland.


Ich glaube, die sind heute schon los. Viel Spaß.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (31. Juli 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die sind heute schon los. Viel Spaß.



Genau, wir waren heute unterwegs! Haben leider nicht fertig gefahren, es hat den ganzen Vormittag geregnet, so das wir uns entschieden haben die Tour ein anderes mal zu beenden. 
Wir hatten auf jeden Fall unseren Spaß.  Sind tolle Trails, Wald- und Wiesenwege gefahren, am Ende hatten wir knapp 85 km mit 755 hm und einer Fahrzeit von ca. 4 Stunden. Die Runde muss auf jeden Fall zu Ende gefahren werden, da gibt es noch ne Menge zu entdecken! 
Macht euch fit, es wird bald einen neuen Aufruf geben.

es grüßt René


----------



## stubenhocker (1. August 2011)

Morgen ist Dienstag!​ 

Lichterfahrt Neumühler See​ 

Dienstag 2100​ 

Treffpunkt Schweinekurve​ 

(Licht- und Helm-Empfehlung)​


----------



## stubenhocker (2. August 2011)

Da sich wegen der Lichterfahrt noch niemand gemeldet hat fahre ich heure Abend auch nicht (sondern jetzt Rennrad)!
Alex


----------



## Lotte.2000 (2. August 2011)

Ich kann leider nicht fest zusagen für heute Abend. 

Es grüßt René


----------



## stubenhocker (2. August 2011)

Dann fällts halt aus.
René: hat Dir meine Mail geholfen?

Alex


----------



## Visos (6. August 2011)

ACHTUNG!!!!!!!!

Raubmeldung!!!!!!!

Mir wurde mein gt chucker 01 gestohlen !!!!!
Der Raub muss letzte Nacht also von 05. Zum 06. Geschehen. Ich setzte eine Belohnung von 100 für Hinweise die zur Ergreifung des Täters füren aus.

Bilder folgen.

Partliste:
Gt chucker Frame
Sr suntour xcr 100mm mit lockout.
Race face evolve Kurbel*
Goldene Race face innenlager
Stignger kettenführung
Husselfeld vorbau+Lenker
Smart Sam Bereifung
HR Bremse: shimano br-m 486
VR Bremse: shimano br-m 565(weis ich nicht genau ist die Slx Bremse)
Drehgriff Schaltung aber ein xt schaltwerk

Wer das Fahrrad oder den Täter kennt sieht oder wie auch immer:

Wenn das Fahrrad bis Montag wieder bei mir ist seh ich von allen Konsequenzen ab. Wenn nicht darf der Täter mit keinerlei Gnade rechnen.*

Also helft bitte mit und haltet Augen und Ohren offen

Vielen dank.*

MfG Mathias Wurst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (6. August 2011)

Falls es nicht wieder auftaucht, ich hab ein GT Sanction anzubieten


----------



## Visos (6. August 2011)

Was willst denn dafür haben??? Ich hoffe zwar das es noch auftaucht aber man kann ja mal schauen. Bilder wären auch cool. Am besten an [email protected]

Thx schonmal


----------



## Visos (8. August 2011)

so und jetzt nochmal mit bild:

Mir wurde mein gt chucker 01 gestohlen !!!!!
Der Raub muss letzte Nacht also von 05. Zum 06. Geschehen. Ich setzte  eine Belohnung von 100â¬ fÃ¼r Hinweise die zur Ergreifung des TÃ¤ters fÃ¼ren  aus.

Partliste:
Gt chucker Frame in Olive grÃ¼n
Sr suntour xcr 100mm mit lockout.
Race face evolve Kurbel*
Goldene Race face innenlager
Stignger kettenfÃ¼hrung (auf dem bild noch nicht montiert)
Husselfeld vorbau+Lenker
Smart Sam Bereifung
HR Bremse: shimano br-m 486
VR Bremse: shimano br-m 565(weis ich nicht genau)
Gripshift Schalhebel
shimano xt schaltwerk(nicht das auf dem bild sondern ein Ã¤lteres in komplett silber)


Also helft bitte mit und haltet Augen und Ohren offen

Vielen dank.

MfG Mathias Wurst


----------



## UlliK (14. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

irgandwann im Mai schrieb 8Felter7 (gz), dass er sich eine *Bike Pro Scream Cree Led L-BPM170 zulegen wollte.* Was ist denn eigentlich daraus geworden? Taugt sie was?Ich stehe gerade vor der gleichen Frage und habe mich eigentlich schon fast für diese Lampe entscheiden.
mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ulli


----------



## 8Felter7 (15. August 2011)

UlliK schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> irgandwann im Mai schrieb 8Felter7 (gz), dass er sich eine *Bike Pro Scream Cree Led L-BPM170 zulegen wollte.* Was ist denn eigentlich daraus geworden? Taugt sie was?Ich stehe gerade vor der gleichen Frage und habe mich eigentlich schon fast fÃ¼r diese Lampe entscheiden.
> mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen
> Ulli


 
Hallo Ulli,
ich hab mir zuerst die 170 lumen Lampe bei Amazon bestellt und musste feststellen dass die nich doll is und hab mir dann bei Ebay eine taschenlampe mit Fahrradhalterung (900 lm) gekauft und bin SEHR zufrieden. zumal es praktisch ist jetzt auch gleich eine Ã¼bermÃ¤Ãig helle Taschenlampe mit 8 versch. Modi zu haben. die IntensitÃ¤t gleicht einem Autoscheinwerfer.
hier mal ein Link zu einer Ã¤hnlichen Lampe nur leider ohne Halterung.

http://cgi.ebay.de/SET-AURORA-SSC-P...85?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item336a6cf8d9

ich hab damals 75 â¬ bezahlt. musst mal gucken bei Ebay da gibt es aktuell auch ganz schicke mit 1.000 lm 
aber 170 reichen NIE IM LEBEN
und die Streuung bei meiner is zudem noch sehr viel geiler als die bei der bike pro
ach so, bei mir waren auch gleich 2 Akkus 18650 und ein LadegerÃ¤t bei.


----------



## EmDoubleU (15. August 2011)

Moin Steffen,

900 Lumen für maximal 70 Minuten? Das ist aber sehr steigerungsfähig. Okay, man kann zwar den zweiten Akku und eine zweite kleinere Lampe für den Akkuwechsel mitnehmen, aber so richtig optimal erscheint mir das nicht.

Warum hast Du eigentlich nicht bei der MagicShine DX zugeschlagen?
Weil Du die Lampe auch als kompakte Handlampe nutzen wolltest?

PS:
Aktuelle Autoscheinwerfer haben schon noch eine deutlich größere Helligkeit, auch wenn einige Anbieter diese Behauptung des öfteren in den Raum stellen.
Die Xenon-Lampen einiger Modelle erzeugt beispielsweise einen Lichtstrom von 3.000-3.500 Lumen.


----------



## 8Felter7 (15. August 2011)

Carpman schrieb:


> Moin Steffen,
> 
> 900 Lumen für maximal 70 Minuten? Das ist aber sehr steigerungsfähig. Okay, man kann zwar den zweiten Akku und eine zweite kleinere Lampe für den Akkuwechsel mitnehmen, aber so richtig optimal erscheint mir das nicht.
> 
> ...


 
warum ich nicht bei der magicshine zugeschlagen habe weiß ich nicht mehr so genau. aber ich glaube es lag daran, dass so viele negative rezensionen bezüglich der lieferung zu lesen waren und mir das externe akkupack nicht zusagte. ja gut, sicher hält das ein wenig länger aber von der leuchtkraft nehmen die sich auch nicht so viel denke ich. ach und der vergleich mit autoscheinwerfern kam von mir und sollte nur ein indiz dafür sein, dass die lampe halt sehr hell ist und schön ausleuchtet. dass die nicht mit einem xenonscheinwerfer mithalten kann ist mir und jedem hier wohl klar. 
und was die 70 min angeht, weiß ich gar nich. woher hast du die info?
und auch wenn, nach 70 min mal ne kurze verschnaufpause is doch auch nich schlecht. der akkuwechsel is ja nu ne sache von ner minute. anbei noch ne frage: ich hatte mir nachträglich noch zusätzlich akkus gekauft. heißt mehr mAh auch längere betriebsdauer oder was sagt das über ein akku aus?
lass uns ruhig noch ein bisschen debattiern ^^
ich werde heute mal den test starten wie lange meine lampe tatsächlich hält...


----------



## 8Felter7 (15. August 2011)

Wenn ihr lust und laune habt können wir uns ja morgen um 10 am neumühler treffen und wir testen unsere lampen mal zum vergleich und als anschauungsmaterial für diejenigen die sich eine zulegen wollen, oder wir starten hier mal ne fotostrecke. Ich fände das sehr interessant.


----------



## stubenhocker (15. August 2011)

Ich würde an unserem 2100-Termin festhalten wollen und bringe eine 1000er Magic mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmDoubleU (15. August 2011)

@ Steffen

Nee, debattieren müssen wir wegen den verschiedenen Lampen nicht, meine (Nach)Frage bzgl. Deiner Wahl war wirklich interessehalber. 

Die 70 Minuten Betriebszeit hatte ich im Übrigen aus der von Dir verlinkten Artikelbeschreibung wiedergegeben.

@ Alex

Hmm, Bock hätte ich nach den verregneten letzten Tagen wirklich mal wieder. Ich muss mal schauen, ob meine Frau bis dahin zwecks "Kinderübergabe" schon wieder zu hause ist. 

Obwohl ihr ja eh immer so rast...  ... hab gestern grad wieder ´n Kumpel getroffen - Deinen Arbeitskollegen Frank - und der meine auch, dass er nach der bisher einzigen Ausfahrt mit Dir absolut tot war...


----------



## stubenhocker (15. August 2011)

Ich fahre auch gern ruhiger! Für Frank wars damals die erste Fahrt mit dem MTB und nach dem Wandel zum Sportler; er hätte auch jeden anderen Radfahrer als schnell bezeichnet!


----------



## TigersClaw (16. August 2011)

Alex, Du und ruhiger fahren, ja nee is klaa )


----------



## 8Felter7 (16. August 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Alex, Du und ruhiger fahren, ja nee is klaa )



Das würde ich aber auch mal sagen. Alex is doch der erste den man schon nach 30 sekunden nicht mehr einholen kann... 

Ich muss mich leider schon abmelden für heute abend.
Hab mir letzten donnerstag das knie angehaun und gestern festgestellt dass es noch zu früh ist in die vollen zu gehn. 
Seid ihr nächste woche dienstag auch noch fit für ne lichterfahrt??
lust hab ich ja.


----------



## EmDoubleU (16. August 2011)

Hi,

wegen heute abend weiss ich noch nichts genaues, meine Frau konnte mir nämlich gestern nicht sagen, ob ihr Termin heute abend bis ca. 20:30 Uhr durch ist.

Ich schaue mal.


----------



## stubenhocker (16. August 2011)

Dann sag ich für heute auch mal ab, fahre lieber ein bisschen auf der Rolle und bilde mich dabei weiter (Fernsehen )-vielleicht scheint auch mal die Sonne, dann gehts auf die Strasse.

Nächste Woche Dienstag neuer Versuch!

Grüße an Alle,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CannondaleSL4 (17. August 2011)

habe ne kurze frage weiß einer wo man in schwerin ein wenig downhill fahren kann ? keine lust auf gerade strecken berg auf und ein wenig berg ab .

grüßt Maik


----------



## stubenhocker (17. August 2011)

SuFu benutzen! -> Lankower Berge, Pinnower See


----------



## EmDoubleU (17. August 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> ... Lankower Berge, Pinnower See


 
Hi,

das wären auch die einzigen Geschichten, die mir bei Schwerin einfallen würden - mit "Downhill" und "Bergen" hat das trotzdem nicht so viel zu tun. 

Die Abfahrt am Pinnower Steilufer - beim Rastplatz an der Crivitzer Chaussee von Schwerin kommend hinter der Autobahnauffahrt links rein - ist eigentlich so mit das Längste, erwarte aber nicht viel mehr als bei einigen Abfahrten auf der Neumühler Seerunde. Dafür kriegt man je nach Wegbeschaffenheit oftmals deutlich mehr als 50km/h drauf, was mir letztens bei einem überraschend im Weg liegenden Baum zum Verhängnis geworden ist, zum Glück nichts weiter passiert.


----------



## CannondaleSL4 (17. August 2011)

Carpman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das wären auch die einzigen Geschichten, die mir bei Schwerin einfallen würden - mit "Downhill" und "Bergen" hat das trotzdem nicht so viel zu tun.
> 
> Die Abfahrt am Pinnower Steilufer - beim Rastplatz an der Crivitzer Chaussee von Schwerin kommend hinter der Autobahnauffahrt links rein - ist eigentlich so mit das Längste, erwarte aber nicht viel mehr als bei einigen Abfahrten auf der Neumühler Seerunde. Dafür kriegt man je nach Wegbeschaffenheit oftmals deutlich mehr als 50km/h drauf, was mir letztens bei einem überraschend im Weg liegenden Baum zum Verhängnis geworden ist, zum Glück nichts weiter passiert.




Naja mal schauen werde mal hin fahren 

gruß Maik


----------



## stubenhocker (17. August 2011)

Tja, was soll man hier an Bergen erwarten? Schwerin und Downhill passen ungefähr so zusammen wie Grönland und Beach-Bar...


----------



## CannondaleSL4 (17. August 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Tja, was soll man hier an Bergen erwarten? Schwerin und Downhill passen ungefähr so zusammen wie Grönland und Beach-Bar...




Tja da hast Du leider recht würde echt gerne irgendwo rum springen und runter heizen 

gruß Maik


----------



## TigersClaw (17. August 2011)

Downhill kann man in MV in Teterow und in Neubrandenburg fahren. Die Strecke in Neubrandenburg kenne ich nicht, aber in Teterow wird ständig gebaut und erweitert. Die Strecke dort erfordert schon einiges am Können und Überwindung.


----------



## CannondaleSL4 (17. August 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Downhill kann man in MV in Teterow und in Neubrandenburg fahren. Die Strecke in Neubrandenburg kenne ich nicht, aber in Teterow wird ständig gebaut und erweitert. Die Strecke dort erfordert schon einiges am Können und Überwindung.




Naja aber wenn müßte man mal ein wochenende hin fahren , sonst würde es sich nicht lohnen . 
man lrnt ja die strecke kennen ,

mal schauen wo man noch strecken findet 

gruß Maik


----------



## stubenhocker (17. August 2011)

Neubrandenburg wäre dirtforce.de


----------



## 8Felter7 (18. August 2011)

Moin Jungs!
ihr kennt euch doch aus. ich möchte sparen und mir dann ein schönes Fully kaufen.
was haltet ihr von den beiden hier?:

http://www.raddiscount.de/P06130.ht...945&utm_campaign=produktliste&utm_term=P06130

http://www.bikemarket.de/catalog/rahmen-felt-virtue-2-p-930.html

sagt mir einfach mal eure Meinung zu den Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (18. August 2011)

Ich kann Dich leider nicht beraten-ein Fully für die norddeutsche Tiefebene reizte mich bislang nicht so sehr. 
Aber eine kleine Anmerkung: im zweiten Link gehts nur um Rahmen+Dämpfer, nicht ums Komplettrad, ist das so gewollt? Warst Du schon bei Rademacher? Der führt Felt- vielleicht macht er Dir im Herbst oder Winter einen guten Preis?!

Alex


----------



## Visos (18. August 2011)

hey felter^^
hast du mal tigersclaw angesprochen der hat doch noch da gt force rumzustehen. oder willst du unbedingt bei felt bleiben


----------



## 8Felter7 (18. August 2011)

Visos schrieb:


> hey felter^^
> hast du mal tigersclaw angesprochen der hat doch noch da gt force rumzustehen. oder willst du unbedingt bei felt bleiben



Nein danke. Ich will kein gt. Felt is eher mein geschmack denen bleib ich treu.
Ich finde die bikes sehr gut.
@ alex: danke für die anmerkung rahmen und dämpfer; das war nich gewollt ^^
Und mit rademacher bin ich eigentlich auf kriegsfuß, denen hab ich den rücken zugekehrt. Das muss uch mir noch überlegen...
ich nöchte damit dann übrigens nich mehr nur bei uns im flachland fahn. Es soll dann schonmal weg aus mv und good old germany 
Ich freu mich über weitere tipps und vorschläge...


----------



## CannondaleSL4 (18. August 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Neubrandenburg wäre dirtforce.de




sollte doch weg ziehen hier ist mir zu langweilig das flachland.

gruß Maik


----------



## stubenhocker (18. August 2011)

CannondaleSL4 schrieb:


> sollte doch weg ziehen hier ist mir zu langweilig das flachland.
> 
> gruß Maik


 

Gute Reise!


----------



## MoepMoep (22. August 2011)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> ich möchte sparen und mir dann ein schönes Fully kaufen



Ich würde den Gebrauchtmarkt bei ebay empfehlen, zum Ende des "Sommers" kann man leicht gebrauchte 2010er und 2011er Bikes 50% unter NP bekommen. Und pfffft... auf die Marke, andere Väter haben auch schöne Töchter. Die Ausstattung ist wichtiger wenn der Preis stimmt.

Axo, ich habe mal wieder Zeit ein wenig zu radeln. Wird wohl die Dienstag-21:00Uhr-Runde um den Neumühler. Einfach einklinken oder man sieht sich demnächst mal in den Hochebenen rund um SN


----------



## mrtommyt (23. August 2011)

hab mir meins damals in lübeck geholt, hab nen knappen 1000er gesparrt (vorjahresmodell)


----------



## stubenhocker (23. August 2011)

Ich fahre heute Abend nicht- bin krank.


----------



## zarea (25. August 2011)

Gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CannondaleSL4 (25. August 2011)

War gestern mal wieder ne runde um neumühler habe mal geschaut wo man da noch überall langfahren kann . nichts gescheites gefunden nur paar abfahrten .

gruß an alle Maik


----------



## Visos (25. August 2011)

CannondaleSL4 schrieb:


> War gestern mal wieder ne runde um neumühler habe mal geschaut wo man da noch überall langfahren kann . nichts gescheites gefunden nur paar abfahrten .
> 
> gruß an alle Maik




was will uns der künstler mit diesen zeilen sagn????


----------



## CannondaleSL4 (25. August 2011)

Visos schrieb:


> was will uns der künstler mit diesen zeilen sagn????



Nichts nichts einfach nur so mal was schreiben


----------



## CannondaleSL4 (25. August 2011)

werde gleich wohl noch ne runde fahren


----------



## 8Felter7 (31. August 2011)

CannondaleSL4 schrieb:


> werde gleich wohl noch ne runde fahren


 
ey deine Zeit möcht ich haben. für den Neumühler hat sie mir in in den letzten Wochen leider immer gefehlt. 

Arbeit, Termine, Termine, Termine und der ganze Mist halt

ihr wisst wovon ich rede 

(ab nächste Woche siehts aber besser aus)

Ride On


----------



## CannondaleSL4 (31. August 2011)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> ey deine Zeit möcht ich haben. für den Neumühler hat sie mir in in den letzten Wochen leider immer gefehlt.
> 
> Arbeit, Termine, Termine, Termine und der ganze Mist halt
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CannondaleSL4 (2. September 2011)

heute kammen mir mal zwei biker entgegen


----------



## EmDoubleU (2. September 2011)

CannondaleSL4 schrieb:


> heute kammen mir mal zwei biker entgegen


 
´nabend!

Wie, doch noch nicht weggezogen und stattdessen mal wieder dem Neumühler die Ehre erwiesen?!


----------



## CannondaleSL4 (2. September 2011)

Carpman schrieb:


> ´nabend!
> 
> Wie, doch noch nicht weggezogen und stattdessen mal wieder dem Neumühler die Ehre erwiesen?!



nene noch treibt mich keiner hier weg
wäre nur schön wenn es noch andere strecken hier geben würde 

gruß Maik


----------



## CannondaleSL4 (2. September 2011)

Carpman schrieb:


> ´nabend!
> 
> Wie, doch noch nicht weggezogen und stattdessen mal wieder dem Neumühler die Ehre erwiesen?!




Kurze frage sind das alle deine bikes ?

gruß Maik


----------



## EmDoubleU (2. September 2011)

Hi,

ich hab eben nochmal ´nen kleinen Nightride am Pinnower See und Görslower Ufer gemacht, um die laue Luft zu genießen. Top Bedingungen, die Regenfälle der letzten Zeit sind in Sachen Schlamm fast nicht mehr zu bemerken. 

@ Maik

Wie jetzt, ALLE meine Bikes? Ich hab nur drei, in der Galerie ist lediglich eins drei Mal aus verschiedenen Perspektiven geknipst.

Da gibt´s hier ganz andere Freaks...  

Aber wenn´s nach mir gehen würde, könnte ich mir momentan auch noch auf Schlag mindestens zwei Räder dazu stellen. Es geht aber leider nicht nur nach mir...


----------



## EmDoubleU (3. September 2011)

Hi,

heute früh nochmal die optimistische Schweriner Außenseerunde, nachdem ich gestern am Pinnower so viel Spaß hatte. 
Leider war aber gerade der eigentlich mit schönste Teil der Strecke direkt am See zwischen Wiligrad und Lübstorf teilweise extrem schlammig und mit einigen umgestürzten Bäumen garniert - gerade die Tiefe der Schlammpassagen habe ich manchmal doch ziemlich unterschätzt...


----------



## CannondaleSL4 (4. September 2011)

Carpman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> heute früh nochmal die optimistische Schweriner Außenseerunde, nachdem ich gestern am Pinnower so viel Spaß hatte.
> Leider war aber gerade der eigentlich mit schönste Teil der Strecke direkt am See zwischen Wiligrad und Lübstorf teilweise extrem schlammig und mit einigen umgestürzten Bäumen garniert - gerade die Tiefe der Schlammpassagen habe ich manchmal doch ziemlich unterschätzt...


  ist doch geil wenn das so schlammig ist  glaube da muß ich heute noch mal lang 

gruß Maik


----------



## zarea (4. September 2011)

Trifft sich die Dienstagsrunde noch?
Hab jetzt Urlaub, und bestimmt ein bisschen Zeit.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (5. September 2011)

Dienstag wäre ich dabei!


----------



## stubenhocker (5. September 2011)

Ich vielleicht. Mein MTB hat das letzte Rennen nicht so ganz schadlos überstanden; ich muss es noch etwas richten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (5. September 2011)

Na dann, Di. 2100 an der Kurve.

Ma kucken, wie das mit meinem Lämpchen wird, ist jetzt nicht so der
Oberburner. Dann wird es ja mittlerweile richtig duster sein.
schaun wir ma...


----------



## 8Felter7 (5. September 2011)

Moin Jungs!
ist es nicht matschig und rutschig um Neumühler?
oder ist euch das egal? ich überleg noch...


----------



## zarea (7. September 2011)

Hallo liebe Leut´,

es war eine schöne Dienstagsrunde. Die Beteiligung war etwas mager, wir waren zu zweit.
Und es war nicht zu matschig. 

Die Zweite Runde musste ich leider als Singlespeed vollenden, ( gegen Mitternacht im Maisfeld am Fahrrad rum montieren, das hatte ich auch noch nicht.  Hält so eine Reparatur im Mondlicht eigentlich besonders lange? Frisöre schwören ja drauf. ) das hat uns aber nicht davon abgehalten, noch experimentelle Wege zu versuchen. 

Aber wie heißt es : Nichts hält länger als ein Provisorium.
Und so bin ich dann doch noch nach Hause _gefahren_.

Bis zum nächsten Mal.
Nils.
(Der jetzt Schaltaugen bestellen muss.)


----------



## zarea (12. September 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Trifft sich die Dienstagsrunde noch?
> Hab jetzt Urlaub, und bestimmt ein bisschen Zeit.


Alle Fahrräder wieder heile?


----------



## stubenhocker (12. September 2011)

Meins kränkelt noch, wenn das Teilepaket rechtzeitig da ist fahre ich morgen Abend mit.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (12. September 2011)

Ich wäre dabei. Da es ja jetzt schon früher dunkel wird, können wir ja vielleicht unsere Startzeit um eine Stunde vor verlegen? Nur wenn es für alle okay ist?

Es grüßt René


----------



## zarea (12. September 2011)

Ja, von mir aus.  Dann 2000 an der Kurve?


----------



## stubenhocker (13. September 2011)

Da das erwartete Paket gestern nicht ankam hoffe ich auf heute; dann bin ich um 2000 dabei.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (13. September 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Da das erwartete Paket gestern nicht ankam hoffe ich auf heute; dann bin ich um 2000 dabei.



Na dann drück ich Dir mal die Daumen, dass Du mit uns fahren kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (13. September 2011)

Die drück ich mir auch, wäre ja schade wenn mir die Zusammenkunft entginge!


----------



## zarea (13. September 2011)

Ja, denn dengel die Post mal ein bisschen.


----------



## EmDoubleU (13. September 2011)

Hi,

heute ist´s bei mir umgekehrt, 20 Uhr Start wird trotzdem auch noch zu spät. Ich fahre nachher schon gegen kurz nach 19 Uhr über den alten Friedhof, die Gartenanlagen, Lankower Berge los und sammel einen Kumpel in Schweinekurve auf.

So, wie ihr fliegt, holt ihr uns lahme Säcke vielleicht sogar noch ein... 

Ein Baum lag gestern noch quer über die Strecke, ich packe heute vorsichtshalber mal ´ne 30er Fiskars ein.


----------



## zarea (13. September 2011)

Carpman schrieb:


> ... So, wie ihr fliegt, ...


Ach was, heute bin ich ja dabei. 



Carpman schrieb:


> ... 30er Fiskars ein.



Wat dat denn?


----------



## EmDoubleU (13. September 2011)

Hi,

unsere Runde hat doch noch etwas länger gedauert, ich hab das mit dem geringen Luftdruck im hinteren 2,4er Racing Ralph wohl etwas übertrieben, denn durch einen Fahrfehler hab ich mir 'nen mustergültigen Snakebite eingefangen. Ersatzschlauch, Reifenheber und Kopflampe waren zum Glück im Rucksack dabei.

Achso, von der umgestürzten und nach einer Kurve quer über den Weg liegenden Birke habt ihr nichts mehr mitbekommen, die haben wir fix mit der Säge zerlegt und vom Weg geräumt. 

@ Zarea

Na sowas hier...

http://www.amazon.de/Fiskars-123850-Hands%C3%A4ge-Grobzahnung-Ausf%C3%BChrung/dp/B0009AHV0I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1315982508&sr=8-1[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B0009AHV0I/ref=redir_mdp_mobile"][/ame]

Kein Klapp- sondern ein stabiler Schiebemechanismus, wiegt unter 200gr und tut im Rucksack nicht weh, zerlegt aber umgestürzte Bäume mit der Grobzahnung teilweise bis 20cm Durchmesser.


----------



## zarea (14. September 2011)

Hast Du gut gemacht.  Sind über keine Bäume gestolpert.

Scheint ja echt nicht schlecht zu sein so eine Säge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmDoubleU (14. September 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> ... sind ...


 
Hi,

wart ihr nun noch zu zweit oder zu dritt unterwegs?  
Kam das Teilepaket von Alex noch rechtzeitig zum Verbauen?

Auf dem Rückweg habe ich in der Schweinekurve zumindest noch einen Volvo mit umgeklappter Rücklehne gesehen.


----------



## zarea (14. September 2011)

Wir sind nur zu zweit gefahren, Alex kam noch "Hallo" sagen, aber sein Bike war noch nicht fit.


Ab nächste Woche ist mein Urlaub leider vorbei,  dann müsst Ihr wieder ohne mich fahren. Vielleicht zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr wieder, mal sehen was die Tiefschneegrenze sagt. 

cu, Nils.


----------



## stubenhocker (14. September 2011)

Ich war heute mit dem Crosser in den Ruhner Bergen, schön wars!







Bis bald mal wieder!
Alex


----------



## EmDoubleU (18. September 2011)

Hi,

total verpennt, heute ist ja wieder das Orientierungsfahren am Neumühler, organisiert vom Bolero - offiziell 11.30-17.00 Uhr...

... fährt noch wer mit? Also ich meine außer dem Herrn 8Felter7, da habe ich schon auf Facebook gesehen, dass er auf dem Weg ist... 

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=148758101822837


----------



## 8Felter7 (19. September 2011)

Carpman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> total verpennt, heute ist ja wieder das Orientierungsfahren am Neumühler, organisiert vom Bolero - offiziell 11.30-17.00 Uhr...
> 
> ...



Ja ich war dabei ihr schlafmützen ;-)
War lustig und hat auf jeden fall spaß gemacht nächstes jahr am dritten Sonntag. im september ist es wieder soweit!
(Verbesserungs-)Vorschläge werden gerne angenommen


----------



## 8Felter7 (19. September 2011)

Wie sieht es mit morgen aus, dienstagsrunde mit scheinwerfer?


----------



## stubenhocker (19. September 2011)

Da ich morgen Nachmittag 3h Straße fahre werde ich Abends nicht nochmal fahren. Für den nächsten Dienstag kann ich auch gleich absagen- da bin ich in Italien .
Alex


----------



## Lotte.2000 (19. September 2011)

Bei mir wird es leider auch nichts. Sorry...


----------



## 8Felter7 (20. September 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Da ich morgen Nachmittag 3h Straße fahre werde ich Abends nicht nochmal fahren. Für den nächsten Dienstag kann ich auch gleich absagen- da bin ich in Italien .
> Alex


 Ach schade... dann tob dich heute mal schön aus und nächste Woche fährst du dann für mich ne Runde um den Gardasee! 


hat sonst noch jemand Zeit und Lust, wenn rené auch schon absagt?


----------



## stubenhocker (20. September 2011)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> und nächste Woche fährst du dann für mich ne Runde um den Gardasee!


 
geplantes Gardasee-Programm: Mt. Baldo und Tremalzo (MTB), danach gehts in die Toscana zur L`Eroica, um, wie im letzten Jahr auch schon, mein 60Jahre altes Diamant auszuführen :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmDoubleU (20. September 2011)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> ... hat sonst noch jemand Zeit und Lust, wenn rené auch schon absagt?


 
Hi,

ich bin ggw. etwas am schwächeln, es kündigt sich eine Erkältung an. Werde deshalb wahrscheinlich mit ´nem Kumpel allerhöchstens ´ne lockere Ausfahrt am Pinnower machen - Neumühler ist in meinem Zustand mit den Belastungsspitzen zu doll.

@ Alex

Genial, gibt´s von dem Diamant auch ein Komplettbild?


----------



## stubenhocker (20. September 2011)

Vorjahressetup (mit falschen Bremsgriffen):






für dieses Jahr ist es noch nicht ganz fertig (Teiletausch)


----------



## EmDoubleU (20. September 2011)

Hi,

sehr schöne Details... 

... die Rahmenmuffen, die filigrane Kurbel, der profilierte Vorbau - ´n schnieker Oldie! 

@ all

Auf der Facebook-Seite des Bolero sind die Bilder vom 2. Orientierungsfahren um den Neumühler jetzt online... 

https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.10150319183496192.363927.287088106191
https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.10150319163356192.363926.287088106191


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (21. September 2011)

So ich hab mein bike auch wieder in sn und würde mich freuen wenn ich einige von hier mal irgendwo treffen könnte! Vllt soagr noch die wochr weil ich noch frei habe! Sitz gerad im schlosspark und erhole mich von meiner runde im zippendorfer wald! Kenn mich was trails in schwerin angeht noch nicht so gut aus! Also wäre cool wenn man jemanden trifft!


----------



## stubenhocker (21. September 2011)

Wenn Du noch bis 16:30 dort sitzen bleibst kannst Du mich antreffen: ich fahre dann durch den Schloßgarten von der Arbeit nach Hause.


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (21. September 2011)

Äh lass mal kurz überlegen, nein  aber das auch immer meine strecke zur arbeit und wieder nach haus! Wobei ich nach haus immer weniger mit bekomme vom schlossgarten als wenn ich zur arbeit fahre


----------



## Visos (21. September 2011)

hast du denn licht am bike??? Dienstags treffen sich meistens welche um ne runde um neumühler zu fahren aber eben erst um 20 bz 21 uhr


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (21. September 2011)

Licht hat er musste haben sonst wirst ja gehänselt  

Neumühler see wo is der genau? Wie gesagt so gut kenn ich mich nicht aus hier alles nähe schloss sagt mir was oder lankow!


----------



## Visos (21. September 2011)

der see ist hinter friedrichstal.ist ne richtig geniale strecke. ich fahr mit felter morgen abend ne runde. wenn du bock hast kannst ja mitkommen. wir starten aus der stadt (wahrscheinlich von der aral tanke gegenüber vom 8-eck)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (21. September 2011)

Hört sich gut an wann gehts denn los!?


----------



## Visos (21. September 2011)

Also wir treffen uns wie gesagt morgen um 18:00 an der Aral Tanke gegenüber vom 8 Eck. Dann geht's zum neumühler und wenn du noch Kondition und Lust hast gibt's ne zweite runde mit licht;-)


----------



## 8Felter7 (22. September 2011)

Schöne Runde heute! Mal wieder richtig durch die dunkelheit geheizt 
Auf dass wir das schnellstmöglich wiederholen ;-)
Cyaa


----------



## Lotte.2000 (27. September 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Ich war heute mit dem Crosser in den Ruhner Bergen, schön wars!
> 
> Bis bald mal wieder!
> Alex



Beim nächsten mal will ich mit!!!


----------



## stubenhocker (30. September 2011)

Glückwunsch! Das wird Dir sicher gefallen!
Schöne Grüße aus Italien, Alex


----------



## TigersClaw (30. September 2011)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


>



Zeig mal ein Foto vom ganzen Rad. Fährst Du es Singlespeed? Ich seh garkeine Shifter.

Das Diamant gefällt weiter oben mir, unabhängig vom Besitzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (30. September 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das Diamant gefällt weiter oben mir, unabhängig vom Besitzer



Das muss Dir aber vom Besitzer abhängig gefallen! Der hat es nämlich so aufgebaut . Mit dem Rahmen (natürlich als Komplettrad) wurde inden 50er/60er Jahren mehrfach die Friedensfahrt bestritten, am Sonntag darf es mich bei der http://www.eroica-ciclismo.it/italiano/home.asp durch die Toskana tragen.
Schöne Grüße in die Heimat.


----------



## TigersClaw (30. September 2011)

Nagut überredet. Reine Neugier, wer ist es gefahren?


----------



## zarea (30. September 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ...  Ich seh garkeine Shifter....


Ich seh vor allem kein Schaltwerk. Oder?


----------



## CannondaleSL4 (3. Oktober 2011)

hallo leute ich möchte mein Cannondale Sl4 verkaufen bei interesse einfach melden . ( preis vorschlag ) habe es letztes jahr im juny gekauft .

gruß Maik


----------



## stubenhocker (4. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Nagut überredet. Reine Neugier, wer ist es gefahren?


 
In den 50ern: Lothar Meister 1 (es gab zur gleichen Zeit einen Namensvetter, unterschieden wurden sie durch Lothar Meister 1 und Lothar Meister 2), 
2011: ich


----------



## CannondaleSL4 (6. Oktober 2011)

hallo noch mal hat keiner interesse ? Am Cannandale SL4 !

gruß Maik


----------



## EmDoubleU (6. Oktober 2011)

CannondaleSL4 schrieb:


> hallo noch mal hat keiner interesse ? Am Cannandale SL4 ! ...


 
Hi Maik,

dafür gibt´s den >>Bikemarkt<<... 

... das hier ist der Schweriner Biker-Thread... 

PS:
Warum soll das überhaupt so schnell wieder unter die Leute?


----------



## CannondaleSL4 (6. Oktober 2011)

Carpman schrieb:


> Hi Maik,
> 
> dafür gibt´s den >>Bikemarkt<<...
> 
> ...




keine zeit mehr habe jetzt ein baby und andere arbeit
 gruß Maik


----------



## EmDoubleU (6. Oktober 2011)

CannondaleSL4 schrieb:


> keine zeit mehr habe jetzt ein baby und andere arbeit ...


 
Hi,

meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch... 

... das sind aber beides keine Gründe, das Fahrrad zu verkaufen, auch wenn die Zeit erstmal knapper erscheint bzw. auch ist. 
Davon können hier sicherlich einige ein Lied singen, ich ebenfalls. Die Zeit für sich allein auf dem Fahrrad ist dann um so wertvoller.

In dem Sinne: Überleg Dir das, ansonsten wirst Du dich spätestens zum Frühjahr 2012 ziemlich ärgern.


----------



## CannondaleSL4 (6. Oktober 2011)

Carpman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch...
> 
> ...




wollte mir eh ein anders holen nächstes jahr 

gruß Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (7. Oktober 2011)

CannondaleSL4 schrieb:


> hallo noch mal hat keiner interesse ? Am Cannandale SL4 !
> 
> gruß Maik


 
Größe, Bild und Ausstattung wären nicht uninteressant


----------



## CannondaleSL4 (7. Oktober 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Größe, Bild und Ausstattung wären nicht uninteressant









*2010 Cannondale Trail SL 4 RED*

*Features*

MarkeCannondaleGeschlechtMenModelljahr2010FarbbezeichnungREDModellbezeichnungTrail SL 4GrundfarberotRahmenmaterialAluminium 26 Zoll
Rahmennew Trail SL SAVE w/ 1." head tube, disc onlyGabelcustom RST First Coil 100mm R,C,L w/ 1-1/" alloy steererDämpferN.A.SteuersatzCane Creek 1-1/" externalVorbauCannondale C4 1-1/" 31.8mmLenkerTruvativ Hussefelt Riserbar Lenker - weißLenkergriffenew Cannondale MorseSchaltwerknew Shimano Deore long cage 9spUmwerfernew Shimano DeoreSchalthebelnew Shimano DeoreBremse vornTektro Auriga Comp custom w/ 160-160 rotorsBremse hintenTektro Auriga Comp custom w/ 160-160 rotorsBremshebelN.A.KurbelsatzShimano M442 OctalinkKettenblätter44/32/22tKetteShimano HG53 9spKassetteSunrace 11-32t 9spNabe vornShimano M475 6b 32hNabe hintenShimano M475 6b 32hFelgennew Maddux DC 3.0 Disc w/ eyelets 
32hSpeichenCN 15G w/ brass nipplesReifen vornHutchinson Iguana 2." 33tpi wbReifen hintenHutchinson Iguana 2." 33tpi wbSchläucheN.A.Sattelnew Cannondale Stage w/ steel railsSattelstützeCannondale C4 31.6mm w/ zero offsetSattelklemmeN.A.Pedale                        NG Alien S-CNC


gruß Maik


----------



## EmDoubleU (7. Oktober 2011)

... man könnte meinen, Du willst es nicht wirklich ernsthaft verkaufen... 

... denn was ist mit der Rahmenhöhe/Größe? Nicht ganz unwichtig, hmm? M oder L?


----------



## CannondaleSL4 (7. Oktober 2011)

wo ich das geschrieben habe war das in listen form und bild war auch dabei komisch, komish . es ist größe L


----------



## CannondaleSL4 (7. Oktober 2011)

Carpman schrieb:


> ... man könnte meinen, Du willst es nicht wirklich ernsthaft verkaufen...
> 
> ... denn was ist mit der Rahmenhöhe/Größe? Nicht ganz unwichtig, hmm? M oder L?




sorry ist größe L . hatte das in listen form und bild war auch bei !

gruß Maik


----------



## stubenhocker (7. Oktober 2011)

nix für mich- bin auf der Suche nach einem Rahmen mit Headshock.
Viel Glück beim Verkauf!

Alex


----------



## stubenhocker (28. Oktober 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Ich seh vor allem kein Schaltwerk. Oder?


 
Nee, ich bin eingängig (48-21) gefahren. Lediglich an einem 20%igen Teilstück aus losem Schotter musste ich ca. 800m schieben (Gesamt 75km und 1700hm).
Alex


----------



## stubenhocker (12. November 2011)

...heute auf Aussenposten in Neubrandenburg 2 schnelle Runden um den Tollensesee


----------



## zarea (12. November 2011)

nette Lackierung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (12. November 2011)

Kinderarbeit!


----------



## stubenhocker (14. November 2011)

Wie wärs denn mal wieder mit nem Nightride um den Neumühler:

Dienstag, 15.11., 20:00 Uhr Schweinekurve


----------



## Lotte.2000 (15. November 2011)

Bin raus, mich plagt die Grippe! 

Es grüßt René


----------



## stubenhocker (15. November 2011)

Schade, gute Besserung!


----------



## stubenhocker (21. November 2011)

Nächste Lichterfahrt um den Neumühler: ​ 
Dienstag 22.11.
20 Uhr 
Schweinekurve​


----------



## Lotte.2000 (21. November 2011)

Gestern 4h rum geradelt, alles wieder gut!
Heute Akkus aufladen und morgen auf jeden Fall dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Visos (21. November 2011)

da ich momentan fahrradlos bin bin ich raus. ein neues gefährt darf ich erst am 26.11. abholen.....

viel spaß euch!!!


----------



## stubenhocker (21. November 2011)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> morgen auf jeden Fall dabei!


 




Visos schrieb:


> da ich momentan fahrradlos bin bin ich raus.


----------



## stubenhocker (24. November 2011)

Nächste Lichterfahrt um den Neumühler: 

Heute, 24.11.
20 Uhr 
Schweinekurve​


----------



## Lotte.2000 (24. Dezember 2011)

Vor einem Monat der letzte Beitrag hier! Was ist los Winterschlaf?

Ich war heute Sport machen, nur nach Weihnachten war mir nicht. Eher nach Ostern  !
















Morgen Vormittag geht es um den Neumühler, wer um 9.00 Uhr schon ausgeschlafen hat ...... !?
Frohes Fest!

Es grüßt René


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Dezember 2011)

Muss ich auf Singlespeed umrüsten, wenn ich mitfahren will?


----------



## Lotte.2000 (24. Dezember 2011)

Nein, mach Dir keine Mühe, ich kann ja mal einen Gang raus nehmen.


----------



## stubenhocker (25. Dezember 2011)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> ich kann ja mal einen Gang raus nehmen.


 
Dann hättest Du ja Leerlauf?!  

Ich habe etwas pausiert, daher keine Aktivität in diesem Thread.
Heute kann ich nicht mitkommen, ich arbeite bis Mittags.

Schöne Weihnachten @All,
Alex


----------



## Z80 (25. Dezember 2011)

Warum nichtmal eine etwas anspruchsvollere Strecke? Es gibt so einige Marathonstrecken >40km die machen mehr Laune als nur um den Neumühler See zu fahren. Ich bin dort auch schon geradelt, ist aber eher für Feierabend- und Sonntagsradler geeignet...


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Dezember 2011)

Z80, dann mach nen Vorschlag. Ich hätte Dienstag Lust. Gerne auch Nightride. Solange kein Renntempo gefahren wird, ich bin die letzten zwei Monate fast nur Sonntags geradelt.


----------



## stubenhocker (25. Dezember 2011)

Welche Strecke in der Nähe Schwerins würdest Du denn als Marathonstrecke bezeichnen? Die Neumühler Runde zähle ich übrigens nicht dazu.
Ich fahre dort sehr gern, da der See quasi hinter meinem Haus beginnt und die Strecke auf den paar Kilometern recht abwechslungsreich ist: an der Ostseite eher wellig und schnell, am Westufer etwas technisch- perfekt für eine schöne Feierabendrunde. 3 schnelle Runden davon können auch recht schweißtreibend und alles andere als eine Sonntagstour sein!
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Z80 (25. Dezember 2011)

Raben-Steinfeld -> Peckatel -> Zietlitz -> Crivitz

Muess -> Plate -> Banzkow -> Friedrichsmoor -> LuLu

Wobei letztere an der Stör langführt und derzeit wohl nicht so recht befahrbar ist.

@Stubenhocker

Nagut, teilweise ist die Strecke doch recht anspruchsvoll, sag ich nix gegen. Aber eben eher fürn Feierabend geeignet aus den Gründen, welche du angeführt hast.


----------



## stubenhocker (25. Dezember 2011)

Das sind schöne Strecken für den Crosser-recht eintönig aber gut fürs Kilometerschrubben in leichtem Gelände und nicht mit der Neumühler Runde zu vergleichen. Damit vergleichbar wäre eher noch Pinnower See mit Erweiterung Langen Brütz/ Naturlehrpfad.


----------



## Z80 (25. Dezember 2011)

Hmm, am Pinnower kann man noch fahren? Dachte das mittlerweile alles zugebaut ist. Ich glaube, ich werde mir das ganze nach der Weihnachtsgans mal ansehen...


----------



## stubenhocker (25. Dezember 2011)

Momentan dürfte es etwas matschig sein, aber eine Empfehlung für eine etwas längere, abwechslungreiche Strecke wäre: SN Zoo - Görslow- Langen Brütz - an der Warnow entlang - Godern Badestelle und dann direkt am Pinnower See hoch zur Autobahn und wieder nach SN. ca. 60km, problemlos erweiterbar.


----------



## Z80 (25. Dezember 2011)

Hab mir das grade mal mit GMaps angesehen, meinst du quer durch die "Wallachai"? Wenn ja, muss ich mir das erste Mal ein Navi mitnehmen. Kenne eigentlich nur die südliche und westliche Seite von SN. (Schande fürn alten SNer...) Kann mich erinnern das es auf der Strecke einige Hügel gibt, die nicht "von schlechten Eltern sind"...


----------



## stubenhocker (25. Dezember 2011)

Z80 schrieb:


> meinst du quer durch die "Wallachai"?


 
Ja, aber schon auf irgendwelchen Wegen. Wenn ich dran denke hänge ich hier mal nen Track ran.


----------



## Z80 (25. Dezember 2011)

Das schon klar... Für den Track wäre ich sehr verbunden. Ich bin ja eher der CC Radler, liegt an der beruflichen Orientierung bzw. Tätigkeit. Wobei diese nix mit biken zu tun hat, aber man kann es gut miteinander verbinden. (selbst. IT-Elektroniker) Zu Kunden im Kreis von 20-30 km Umkreis fahre ich grundsätzlich mit Rad. Dabei ist es je nach Ort unterschiedlich ob ich mit Renner oder MTB fahre.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (25. Dezember 2011)

Z80 schrieb:


> Warum nichtmal eine etwas anspruchsvollere Strecke? Es gibt so einige Marathonstrecken >40km die machen mehr Laune als nur um den Neumühler See zu fahren. Ich bin dort auch schon geradelt, ist aber eher für Feierabend- und Sonntagsradler geeignet...



Na dann....sag mal wann und wo, ich freue mich auf neue Leute und neue Strecken. 
Ich bin gerade 3 Runden um den Neumühler gefahren und ja heute ist Sonntag. Von daher stimmt Deine Behauptung.

Es grüßt René


----------



## stubenhocker (25. Dezember 2011)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Na dann....sag mal wann und wo, ich freue mich auf neue Leute und neue Strecken.


 
Kannst Du in der nächsten Woche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lotte.2000 (25. Dezember 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Kannst Du in der nächsten Woche?



Hallo Alex,

ich kann morgen fahren und in der Woche nur nach Feierabend. Am Freitag habe ich Urlaub, da geht es auf Tour mit den Jungs und Mädels aus dem Berliner Forum. Hier wird der Mauerradweg abgefahren ca. 170km mit Abstecher auf die CX Strecke in Klein Machnow.

Es grüßt René


----------



## Z80 (25. Dezember 2011)

Helmpflicht angesagt?


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (25. Dezember 2011)

Z80 schrieb:


> Helmpflicht angesagt?



Wo denn nicht?


----------



## stubenhocker (25. Dezember 2011)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Es grüßt René



Morgen kann ich nicht, in der nächsten Woche bin ich zeitlich abhängig von meiner Frau, würde mich dann hier melden. Es wird wohl eine Lichterfahrt, ich würde eine Crosser-geeignete Strecke raussuchen. Das Angebot gilt natürlich für alle Interessenten, MTB's sind natürlich willkommen.

Schöne Grüße, Alex


----------



## Z80 (25. Dezember 2011)

Wenns nicht wie aus Eimern giesst, könnte man sich zu ner kleinen Weihnachtsausfahrt treffen. Solange keine Plastikmützen vorgeschrieben sind. Auch fahre ich keine neue HighEnd Maschine, dafür aber gut durchtrainiert.


----------



## stubenhocker (25. Dezember 2011)

Ob man mit oder ohne Helm fährt muss jeder selbst entscheiden, mir fällt kein Grund ein oben ohne zu fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (25. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab die nächste Woche Urlaub. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Würde mich freuen, wenn ein Treffen zustande kommt.


stubenhocker schrieb:


> ... SN Zoo - Görslow- Langen Brütz - an der Warnow entlang - Godern Badestelle und dann direkt am Pinnower See hoch zur Autobahn und wieder nach SN. ...


Klinkt interessant, ich weiß wohl wo die Orte liegen, habe aber keinen asphaltfreien Weg vor Augen. 

PS: Ich würde dann auch mit `ner LowEnd-Maschine kommen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Allerdings wäre mir Tageslicht lieber, wenn auch nicht zwingend.


----------



## Z80 (25. Dezember 2011)

Man könnte dem "Rademacher-Clan" Paroli bieten, wenn wie als IBC-TEAM-SN geschlossene Ausfahrten durchführten. Die fahren doch auch in Uniform... Es gibt wohl so einige Biker hier die nicht von der Stange sind...


----------



## zarea (25. Dezember 2011)

Echt? Noch nie gesehen.
Ich seh´ immer nur den Tuning-Bus.


----------



## stubenhocker (26. Dezember 2011)

Einen "Rademacher-Clan" kenne ich auch nicht.


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Dezember 2011)

2 Sekunden Google:

http://www.bikeoase.de/portal/

Wann steigt die Tour nun? Ich trete mit Hardtail an, damit nicht wieder dumme Bemerkungen kommen )


----------



## stubenhocker (26. Dezember 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> 2 Sekunden Google:
> 
> http://www.bikeoase.de/portal/


 
Das ist der Link zu Schwerins fähigstem Radladen, da steht aber nichts von einer organisierten Ausfahrt, weil es diese nämlich nicht gibt. Ich zitiere nochmal



> Z80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Man könnte dem "Rademacher-Clan" Paroli bieten, wenn wie als IBC-TEAM-SN geschlossene Ausfahrten durchführten. Die fahren doch auch in Uniform...


 
2 Gruppen bzw. Vereine haben feste Treffs und Trainingstermine, wo auch sportlich fahrende Nicht-Mitglieder willkommen sind. Rademacher bietet keine Ausfahrten an.



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wann steigt die Tour nun?


 
Termin kommt nachher mit einem Extra-Aufruf.



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich trete mit Hardtail an, damit nicht wieder dumme Bemerkungen kommen )


 
Hatten wir das nicht schon vor ein paar Wochen geklärt?!

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## Z80 (26. Dezember 2011)

Dachte immer das die rücksichtslosen RRler von Radem. stammen... Ausserdem ist das bei weitem nicht mehr der fähigste Laden in SN. Wenn es überhaupt noch einen wirklich fähigen gibt, ist es Ben am Güstrower Tor. Aber egal, man brauch sich nicht über sowas streiten, ich persönlich gehe weder zu dem einen noch zu dem anderen.


----------



## stubenhocker (26. Dezember 2011)

Z80 schrieb:


> wenn wie als IBC-TEAM-SN geschlossene Ausfahrten durchführten.


 
Ob wir deshalb ein Team gründen müssen? Es gibt in diesem Thread sporadisch Aufrufe für Touren/Ausfahrten, da kann jeder, der Bock drauf hat, mitfahren. Wer nur für sich fährt wird seine Gründe haben, wer im Verein fahren möchte sollte zum PSV gehen, da gibts eine Radsport-Abteilung die sich über neue Mitglieder freut! 
Ich fahre oft aus zeitlichen Gründen allein, wenns passt habe ich Leute, mit denen ich fahren kann, für die große Gruppe gibts einen festen Termin.

Die Frage ist immer: was passt/liegt einem selbst?!

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## stubenhocker (26. Dezember 2011)

Z80 schrieb:


> Dachte immer das die rÃ¼cksichtslosen RRler von Radem. stammen...


 
Wie kommst Du darauf? Machst Du das an den Klamotten fest? Ich weiÃ gar nicht, ob es in den letzten Jahren Rademacher-gelabelte Radsportbekleidung gab...



Z80 schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist das bei weitem nicht mehr der fÃ¤higste Laden in SN. Wenn es Ã¼berhaupt noch einen wirklich fÃ¤higen gibt, ist es Ben am GÃ¼strower Tor. Aber egal, man brauch sich nicht Ã¼ber sowas streiten, ich persÃ¶nlich gehe weder zu dem einen noch zu dem anderen.


 
Ich kenne Rademacher schon seit Ewigkeiten, gehe mit den paar Sachen, fÃ¼r die sich kein Spezialwerkzeug zu kaufen lohnt, zu denen. Im Bekanntenkreis ist man eher R-anhÃ¤nglich, auch wenn die nicht gerade gÃ¼nstig sind und in der Saison lÃ¤ngere Wartezeiten haben. Beratung, Service und QualitÃ¤t der Reparaturen stimmen aber.
Ein putziges Erlebnis hatte ich vor einigen Jahren mit nem anderen Radladen: ich wollte ein Spezialteil im Wert von ca. 20 â¬ bestellen, da sagte der Chef sinngemÃ¤Ã: das dauert aber, er mÃ¼sse noch weitere Bestellungen sammeln, damit sich der Versand lohnt.


----------



## Z80 (26. Dezember 2011)

PSV -> Posender Sonntagsfahrer Verein 

Sind das nicht die, welche ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste den Franzosenweg langknallen und Kinder gefährden? Die, wenn man sie mal anspricht, rotzfrech und aggressiv werden? Ich habe gehört, das sie nur auf ihren Rädern eine Erektion bekommen...

@Stubenhocker

Seit ich weis, wie die Läden hier so ticken, schraube ich lieber selbst am Rad rum, also sein Anfang der 1990er. Naj, vor nem Jahr oder so wollte ich mir da ein SSP Ritzel kaufen, da wollte er mir gleich so ein ganzes Umbau-Set verkaufen. Als er mir den Preis nannte, bekam ich einen lateralen Schock und bin paralysiert nach Hause gefahren und habe mir das benötigte Teil im Netz bestellt. Die anderen Läden taugen genauso wenig und sind noch teurer. Ben betreibt nur eine kleine Werkstatt und ihm ist es egal wie alt die Räder sind, welche zur Reparatur reinkommen. Am Ziegenmarkt bekommt man schonmal Antworten alla "Lohnt nicht, neues Rad bei mir kaufen". Das Zeug was die hiesigen Läden so liegen haben, bekommt man zu Bruchteilen der örtlichen Preise auch im Netz und man brauch sich keine dummen Kommentare anhören. In Ausnahmefällen, wenn ich mal was brauche, wie Rahmen, LRS etc. fahre ich nach HH zu den Piraten an der Elbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (26. Dezember 2011)

Z80 schrieb:


> PSV -> Posender Sonntagsfahrer Verein
> 
> Sind das nicht die, welche ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste den Franzosenweg langknallen und Kinder gefährden? Die, wenn man sie mal anspricht, rotzfrech und aggressiv werden? Ich habe gehört, das sie nur auf ihren Rädern eine Erektion bekommen...


 

Hast Du sonst noch irgendwelche Probleme? Du, wir können drüber reden.  Mehr kann ich dazu nicht schreiben.


----------



## zarea (26. Dezember 2011)

Z80 schrieb:


> ... ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste den Franzosenweg langknallen ...


Jeahh, Fußgänger-Slalom.  



Z80 schrieb:


> ... wenn man sie mal anspricht, rotzfrech und aggressiv werden? ...


Das scheint aber vielen Fahrradfahrern anzuhaften. 



Z80 schrieb:


> ...  nur auf ihren Rädern eine Erektion bekommen...


Aua, weiß Du, wie weh das tut? 



Z80 schrieb:


> ... Seit ich weis, wie die Läden hier so ticken, schraube ich lieber selbst ...


Jo.

Ich würde mir einen Laden wünschen, wo es keine blöden Sprüche gibt. Ich nicht für doof erklärt werde, und vor allem, wenn ich mein Bike dort hin bringe und wieder hole, dass ich einfach nur losfahren muss, ohne Reklamation, oder noch selber schrauben, eta.
Dann rechtfertigt sich auch der Preis. 

Bisher hatte ich das nur bei Ben. Aber macht der auch die kniffligen Sachen, wie Hydraulik, Lagertausch oder Dämpferservice?


----------



## Z80 (26. Dezember 2011)

Kann ich dir nicht sagen. Aber viele Reise- und Tandemradler schwören auch auf ihn, wenn sie nicht selber schrauben. Er soll eine Ikone im Laufradbau sein. Ein kleinier Smolik sozusagen. War ja auch jahrzehntelang Meister bei Rachow.

Egal, vielleicht habe ich oben etwas überreagiert und diversen Unsinn geschrieben. Ich spring gleich in meine Bundeswehrjeans und geh das Alu treten um zu entspannen.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (26. Dezember 2011)

Z80 schrieb:


> Egal, vielleicht habe ich oben etwas überreagiert und diversen Unsinn geschrieben.



Ja hast Du!


----------



## stubenhocker (26. Dezember 2011)

Touraufruf: Mittwoch 1900 Treffpunkt Zoo​.
die Tour wird der Jahreszeit angemessen und ca. 2h lang sein, alles außer Rennrad geht
Licht ist Pflicht, ein Helm sollte selbstverständlich sein

Mitfahrer bitte hier eintragen, allein fahre ich nicht

Alex​


----------



## Z80 (27. Dezember 2011)

Kurze Frage, fährst du nebenbei auch ein scharzen Renner mit gelben Applikationen? Da war nämlich heute einer der wollte mich abschütteln... Ich war mit Eingangrad unterwegs und hab getreten wie eine Nähmaschine, keine Ahnung wie schnell wir waren, mein Tacho ist nicht korrekt justiert, aber er hat auch ganz schön reingetreten.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (27. Dezember 2011)

Dabei, mit Helm, Licht und Crosser! 
Danke!
Es grüßt René


----------



## Z80 (27. Dezember 2011)

Welchen Schnitt peilt ihr denn an? Mein gegangschaltetes Alteisen macht nämlich grad Winterschlaf und brauch dringend ein neues HR bzw. Felge. (Würde mir sogar ne Plastikmütze besorgen...)


----------



## Lotte.2000 (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich komme auch ungeschaltet, sollte für Dich dann kein Problem sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Z80 (27. Dezember 2011)

Alles klar, werd mir noch ne Lampe besorgen (Jaja ich weis das es töricht ist in dieser Jahreszeit keine zu haben.) Fahre eigentlich nur tagsüber, abends hats mich am Zoo fast mal vom Rad gehaun als der Zaun für den Tannenbaumhandel quer übern Weg aufgestellt wurde...


----------



## zarea (27. Dezember 2011)

Dabei, auch ungeschaltet, aber mit Mütze. 
(Licht: naja, solala.  )


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Dezember 2011)

Auch dabei, geschaltet, mit Hut und mit Licht. Habt ihr fürs Navi mal eine Adresse vom Treffpunkt?


----------



## Lotte.2000 (27. Dezember 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Auch dabei, geschaltet, mit Hut und mit Licht. Habt ihr fürs Navi mal eine Adresse vom Treffpunkt?





TigersClaw schrieb:


> 2 Sekunden Google:



 Klick den Smiley


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Dezember 2011)

Waldschulweg 1, treffen wir uns dort?


----------



## zarea (27. Dezember 2011)

So Sprüche holen einen immer wieder ein. 

Bei A wird sich getroffen, da ist SN-Zoo.
Ist dieser Parkplatz eigentlich frei?

Sonst kann man bei "B" stehen. glaube ich.

"klick mich"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Z80 (27. Dezember 2011)

Parkplatz ist wieder frei. Habe mich grade davon überzeugt.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (27. Dezember 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> So Sprüche holen einen immer wieder ein.



Wir verstehen uns


----------



## Z80 (27. Dezember 2011)

So, Licht ist am Rad. Werd später mal ne kleine Runde drehen um zu sehn ob was zu sehn ist mit der Funzel.


----------



## stubenhocker (27. Dezember 2011)

Wo ist denn nun Treff? Der Parkplatz am Zoo liegt ist die von außerhalb Kommenden recht gut ausgeschildert und wird um diese Zeit wohl nicht mehr kontrolliert...


----------



## Z80 (27. Dezember 2011)

Wetter soll morgen entspannt sein. Kein oder kaum Regen aber hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit. Welche Richtung solls denn gehen. Damit ich mich mental darauf vorbereiten kann. Meine Übersetzung ist 36:16 meint ihr ich würde mithalten können?


----------



## zarea (27. Dezember 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Wo ist denn nun Treff? ...


War der Parkplatz am Zoo nicht Dein Vorschlag? Die Ticketzeiten sind übrigens von 09:00 - 18:00Uhr, ab da ist dann wohl frei. Und wenn an der Litfaßsäule ein, zwei Biker herum stehen, werden wir uns wohl finden.


----------



## stubenhocker (28. Dezember 2011)

Ja, das war mein Vorschlag, zwischendurch war ich aber etwas irritiert.
Seit 5 min habe ich aber ein anderes Problem: meine Frau hat heute Abend einen dienstlichen Termin ubd ich muß noch jemanden finden der auf unsere Kinder aufpasst. Melde mich nachher nochmal.
Alex


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Dezember 2011)

Dadd mit den Problemchen kenn ich irgendwoher. Hab mir gestern wohl eins eingefangen, bin also leider raus für heute Abend. Voll zum Ko.... Viel Spass euch.


----------



## stubenhocker (28. Dezember 2011)

Sorry Leute, ich bin raus. Wir haben seit heute Nachmittag noch 2 andere Kinder hier, die kann ich nicht alle weggeben. Tut mir leid, irgendwann klappt es bestimmt!
Alex


----------



## zarea (28. Dezember 2011)

Gleiche Problem wie immer? Einer nach dem Anderen sagt ab. 
Ich werde da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (28. Dezember 2011)

Ja, gleiches Problem wie immer: Je mehr man an den Hacken hat desto mehr kann dazwischen kommen. Sorry.
Ist noch wer gefahren?


----------



## Lotte.2000 (28. Dezember 2011)

Gerade fertig, waren dann nur zweit. Schön  wars.


----------



## zarea (28. Dezember 2011)

Ja, schön wars.


----------



## stubenhocker (29. Dezember 2011)

Tut mir leid wegen gestern, aber bei mir gings absolut nicht. Wo seid Ihr denn langgefahren?


----------



## Lotte.2000 (29. Dezember 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Tut mir leid wegen gestern, aber bei mir gings absolut nicht. Wo seid Ihr denn langgefahren?



Ja kein Problem, ich kenne das auch!

Wir haben bis viertel nach auf Z80 gewartet. Nicht gekommen und keine Info!
Wir sind bis Görslow immer am Wasser lang, dann Godern und am Pinnower See zurück. http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=edxfmruhaltapiro
Auf der Anfahrt nach Görslow habe ich mir einen Durchschlag eingefangen, habe 3 Versuche gebraucht um alles dicht zu bekommen. Fazit: Lichterfahrt mit dem Crosser .... beim nächsten mal lieber nicht. Ich hab diesen blöden Stein  nicht gesehen, mit dem MTB rollt man einfach drüber und gut!
Wir waren 2h 10 unterwegs, und sind ca. 1,5 Stunden gefahren.
Zum Glück hatte ich das Navi dabei.

Wie bereits erwähnt schön war´s trotzdem!


----------



## zarea (29. Dezember 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> ... aber bei mir gings absolut nicht. ...


Manchmal ist das so. Vielleicht nächstes Mal.


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir leider ebenso, mich hat die Rüsselseuche voll erwischt.

Rene, fährst Du tubeless?


----------



## chaoskaefer (30. Dezember 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Manchmal ist das so. Vielleicht nächstes Mal.



Nehme ich mal für mich auf. Hatte ein turbulentes 2. Halbjahr 2011. In 2012 bin ich wieder öfter dabei. Wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und alles, was Ihr 2012 vorhabt soll gelingen.
Wir sehen uns
Hans


----------



## Z80 (31. Dezember 2011)

*Spontane kleine Jahresendrunde. 
13.00 an der Mutter.
*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch. 

Wir sehen uns nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Z80 (31. Dezember 2011)

*Morgen, Neujahrsanfahrt, *
* 13.00 an der Mutter



Wenns aus Eimern regnet, fahre ich nicht.

*Bei der Strecke bin ich flexibel, nur SSP tauglich sollte sie sein.

Ansonsten:

*GUTEN RUTSCH*













​


----------



## Visos (5. Januar 2012)

hallo Leutz,

Neues Jahr, neues bike. ich melde mich nach 2 monaten bikelosigkeit nun endlich mit meinem neuen gefährt zurück.





es handelt sich um ein Stevens Speedflyer 8. und euch wenn es nicht so aussieht so kann man dieses wunderbare gefährt auch im gelände wunderbar bewegen. ich freu mich schon auf die erste aussfahrt mit euch(auch wenn das wetter momentan eher bescheiden ist). ich hoffe das bald ein paar trokene tage kommen...

bis dahin

MfG Visos
aka Matze


----------



## EmDoubleU (5. Januar 2012)

Hi,



Visos schrieb:


> ... Stevens Speedflyer 8...


 
Glückwunsch zum neuen Fahrrad - ist ´n schönes Teil mit der Alfine-Nabe. Ich bin das Speedflyer auch schon mal zur Probe gefahren bin und war vom ihm als Stadtflitzer sehr angetan. 



Visos schrieb:


> ... und auch wenn es nicht so aussieht so kann man dieses wunderbare gefährt auch im gelände wunderbar bewegen. ...


 
Also ich würde mal behaupten, dass Dein altes CD definitiv geländegängiger war, hmm?! 
Ich sag nur Schwalbe Big Apple und Starrgabel...


----------



## Visos (5. Januar 2012)

hey,
klar ist man mit der stargabel im gelände etwas im nachteil aber ehrlich gesagt. ich finds jetzt nicht so schlimm.
was natürlich im gelände gar nicht  geht sind die reifen. ich werd mir aber noch andere besorgen damit das besser klappt aber sonst ist das teil der hammer. gerade weil nichts klappert und keine blöde kettenschaltung  stört die alle 3-4 wochen eingestellt werden will damit sie 100%ig funktioniert.

ich bin jedenfalls begeistert und genieße jede sekunde die ich auf diesem bike sitze egal wo ich fahre^


----------



## zarea (5. Januar 2012)

Visos schrieb:


> hey, ...


Hey.



Visos schrieb:


> ...stargabel ... ich finds jetzt nicht so schlimm. ...


Ist auch nicht schlimm. Immer schön die Ellenbogen beweglich halten.



Visos schrieb:


> ... genieße jede sekunde ...


So soll es sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8Felter7 (8. Januar 2012)

ein herzerfrischendes Moin Moin liebe Kollegen
auch ich wünsche euch/uns ein gesundes und abenteuerliches Jahr 2012

ich habe zwar kein neues Bike so wie unser Matze hier, aber dafür is der Neuaufbau meines Dirts endlich fertig 






Gabel neu und zusammen mit Rahmen umlackieren lassen (weißmetallic) und alle Komponenten neu 


hoffentlich wird das scheiß Drecksmistwetter bald besser!


----------



## zarea (8. Januar 2012)

Kannst Du das Fahrrad mal umdrehen? Oder sagen, welche Kurbel das ist?


PS:
Das mit dem Wetter liegt übrigens an mir. Ich hab mir zur Vorbereitung auf diesen Winter einen Schneeschieber und Ice-Spiker gegönnt.
Sonst hätten wir seit Wochen Schneegestöber.


----------



## Visos (9. Januar 2012)

hey,
das ist ne BMX kurbel die da dran ist.
Halflink Kette ist auch dran^^


----------



## 8Felter7 (9. Januar 2012)

Visos schrieb:


> hey,
> das ist ne BMX kurbel die da dran ist.
> Halflink Kette ist auch dran^^


 
ich kann auch selber für mich reden! 

also: @ Zarea

ich hab eine Octane One 3PCS Kurbel verbaut 

und die Kette is eine Nitrous Half-Link 1/8 Zoll ...


----------



## zarea (9. Januar 2012)

Danke.


----------



## 8Felter7 (9. Januar 2012)

hat vielleicht noch jemand eine sattelstange rumliegen die er nich mehr braucht? meine (die ich von matze hab) geht nich weiter rein, weil die oben sone olle schräge hat.


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Januar 2012)

Brauchst Du 31,6? Dann hätte ich eine schwarze Thomson Elite, relativ kurz, ca. 30 cm.


----------



## 8Felter7 (16. Januar 2012)

Moin jungs! sattelstange is erledigt... 
Ich brauch jetzt nur noch eine 32 loch hinterradnabe mit 10 oder 9 mm achse. und scheibenbremsaufnahme.
am liebsten singlespeed aber gerne auch ne normale.

könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen? )


----------



## Tantebrisco (20. Januar 2012)

Suchst du noch?

Gegen ein, zwei Dosen Monster würde ich ne XT Nabe (765er glaub ich) hergeben. Selbstverständlich 6 Loch!


----------



## 8Felter7 (23. Januar 2012)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Suchst du noch?
> 
> Gegen ein, zwei Dosen Monster würde ich ne XT Nabe (765er glaub ich) hergeben. Selbstverständlich 6 Loch!


 
hey danke dir, aber das hab ich zu spät gelesen... nu hab ich schon eine Point racing singlespeed nabe mit 18er ritzel 

trotzdem vielen dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (23. Januar 2012)

Heut kam ich dem Ende des Umbaus meines UMF Freddy 2 auch wieder ein stückchen näher 

Heut hab ich nämlich eine andere Gabel bekommen, da die 66 SL1 ATA mir nicht zu sensibel war orderte ich mir eine 2006 Marzocchi 66 RC2X und ich muss sagen sie trägt nicht um sonst den Titel ,,Beste 66 die Marzocchi je gebaut hat'' !!! Das ding ist auf den ersten 6 cm so sensibel, die schluckt sogar nen Haufen Ameisenkacke weg!!!

Hier noch die aktuelle Part Liste von meinem Umbau Freddy:

Rahmen: UMF Freddy 2 2009 15''
Gabel: Marzocchi 66 RC2X 2006 170mm
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid 
Steuersatz: 1.5 to 1 1/8 Sixpack The Cup ''weiss''
Vorbau: Truvativ Hussefelt
Kettenführung: Sixpack Yakuza
Kette: Sram PC990
Kassette: Sram PG980 22-26
Schaltwerk: Sram X.9 2011
Schalthebel: Sram X.9 Trigger 9Fach 2011
Bremsen: Avid Elexir 3 203/203
Reifen: Schwalbe Smart Sam 2,25 (werden noch getauscht)
Felgen: Sun Rims MTX S-Type ''GOLD'' 
Nabe HR: Funn Baby Bertha

Dem nächst kommen noch Goldene Parts, eventuell Hope Bremsen und ne Saint Kurbel

Hier noch nen aktuelles Pic:


----------



## Tantebrisco (23. Januar 2012)

den trail hier in mv wo Du das Teil ausfährst würde ich gerne sehen 
aber sonst ein schickes radel. für Winterberg und Co echt ein spaßiges Gefährt!


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (23. Januar 2012)

Haben ist besser als brauchen  aber ich werd mal damit nach teterow!


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Januar 2012)

In Teterow wirste damit Spass haben, wenn auch recht kurzen ;-)


----------



## 8Felter7 (24. Januar 2012)

marcel_audi_s3 schrieb:


> Haben ist besser als brauchen  aber ich werd mal damit nach teterow!


 
nimmst mich da mit?! ich will auch! 

das Bike is doch schick geworden 

(ich will mir auch noch ein sram x9 schaltwerk holn...)


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (24. Januar 2012)

Jo steffen denke aber mit nem dirtbike kommst da nicht weit!?


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Januar 2012)

Wenn man das Rad beherrscht, kommt man dort sehr gut auch mit dem Hardtail klar. Bei den Rennen gibts immer auch eine Hardtail-Klasse.


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (24. Januar 2012)

Na denn kann er mit ;-)


----------



## Visos (25. Januar 2012)

dann komm ich mit meinem ht mit stargabel auch mit^^
wird schon schief gehen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8Felter7 (25. Januar 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wenn man das Rad beherrscht, kommt man dort sehr gut auch mit dem Hardtail klar. Bei den Rennen gibts immer auch eine Hardtail-Klasse.


 
das mein ich wohl auch. hab da schon genug mit hardtail und dirt heizen sehn... 

              ICH KOMM MIT!


----------



## Z80 (26. Januar 2012)

Kennt jemand eine CNC Firma in Schwerin? Mir schwebt da sowas im Kopf rum, nur finde ich im Netz nur irgendwelche Links zu privaten Arbeitsvermittlern


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (26. Januar 2012)

Lol ich mach CNC  Maplan macht zum Beispiel nur CNC! Kommt aber drauf an was de haben willst!


----------



## Z80 (26. Januar 2012)

Sowas brauche ich, am besten in 1, 2 und 3 Fach Ausführung...


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (27. Januar 2012)

Wird schwierig das per cnc fertigen zu lassen wegen der verzahnung innen! Das müsstest eventuell lasern lassen!


----------



## 8Felter7 (3. Februar 2012)

Moin Moin liebe Kollegen! 

hat von euch vielleicht noch jemand eine Federgabel mit 20 mm Steckachse rumliegen die ich ihm abnehmen kann? mir schwebt da auch was im Kopf rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (3. Februar 2012)

Wie viel federweg soll seh haben?!


----------



## Lotte.2000 (5. Februar 2012)

Fahrt ihr eigentlich noch Rad?






Blick auf den Schweriner See, von heute Nachmittag . Gute 3 1/2h war ich unterwegs.


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Februar 2012)

Natürlich. Gestern 3 Stunden Rostocker Heide


----------



## EmDoubleU (6. Februar 2012)

Hi,

yupp, ich war auch Samstag und Sonntag unterwegs - mehr als drei Stunden am Stück halten es meine Finger und die Zehen aber nicht aus.  Am Schweriner Innensee führte mich meine Rücktour auch wieder entlang, AUF dem Eis war durch die Angler aber mehr los als auf den Wegen. 

Die Fahrbedingungen sind fantastisch, die Luft schön sauber und klar.


----------



## 8Felter7 (6. Februar 2012)

marcel_audi_s3 schrieb:


> Wie viel federweg soll seh haben?!


 
wenn denn 100 mm


----------



## 8Felter7 (6. Februar 2012)

Ihr glücklichen! ich war in Hamburg und hatte mein Bike nich mit :/

aber ich fahr auch noch bei -20 grad und sitze auch jeden tag auf dem bike


----------



## stubenhocker (6. Februar 2012)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr eigentlich noch Rad?


 
Ja


----------



## Z80 (6. Februar 2012)

Kennt jemand jemanden der Platinen ätzen kann?


----------



## zarea (6. Februar 2012)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr eigentlich noch Rad?


Ja doch.


----------



## 8Felter7 (7. Februar 2012)

muss ich unsere beweisfotos heute nachmittag wohl auch noch hochladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (7. Februar 2012)

Guppenzwang?


----------



## 8Felter7 (7. Februar 2012)

zarea schrieb:


> Guppenzwang?


 
ja man! das kann ich doch nich auf mir sitzen lassen...


----------



## 8Felter7 (7. Februar 2012)

vorletzten Sonntag im Werderwald Dirtpark


----------



## 8Felter7 (8. Februar 2012)

das war noch eines der schönen wochenenden


----------



## 8Felter7 (8. Februar 2012)

bisschen Action im Werderwald Dirtpark den Samstag vor der Schneeattacke von Matze und mir


----------



## Visos (8. Februar 2012)

big apple im schnee macht echt kein spaß^^







aber wir lassen uns nicht unter kriegen^^


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Februar 2012)

Hol Dir nen Satz Smart Sams für den Winter, und ab gehts.


----------



## EmDoubleU (9. Februar 2012)

Hi,

ich fahre auf meinem starren Arbeitsrad unter diesen winterlichen Bedingungen den günstigen Albert Performance in 2,1" - solange kein Eis ist, komme ich mit dem sehr offenen Profil im Schnee perfekt klar. Der Rollwiderstand ist für so eine Stolle auch vergleichsweise gering.

Den Albert gibt´s ja auch in 2,35" als Drahtreifen - der passt sicherlich besser zu dem Stevens. 

=> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...bert-Performance-Drahtreifen-2011::13538.html

Smart Sam mag ich nicht mehr, das enge Profil in der Mitte setzt sich echt schnell zu.


----------



## Z80 (9. Februar 2012)

Ich fahre mit Slicks auf RR, geht 1a. Ist wie Schlittschuhlaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Visos (10. Februar 2012)

hey,
danke für die tipps. ich hab mir mittlerweile ein paar Table tops geholt. werde heute die erste ausfahrt mit den reifen machen aber ich denke doch das die vollkommen aussreichen um den winter zu überleben^^

später gibts dann auch noch ein paar bilder^^


----------



## 8Felter7 (10. Februar 2012)

Visos schrieb:


> hey,
> danke für die tipps. ich hab mir mittlerweile ein paar Table tops geholt. werde heute die erste ausfahrt mit den reifen machen aber ich denke doch das die vollkommen aussreichen um den winter zu überleben^^
> 
> später gibts dann auch noch ein paar bilder^^


 
na da bin ich wohl schneller mit nem Foto von meinen Tabletops 
aber wir machen nachher trotzdem noch paar schöne Shots


----------



## Visos (10. Februar 2012)

mensch

aber man muss ja sagen auf den bild sehen deine 24er räder echt größer aus


----------



## 8Felter7 (10. Februar 2012)

Visos schrieb:


> mensch
> 
> aber man muss ja sagen auf den bild sehen deine 24er räder echt größer aus


 
ja die kleinen sind halt fotogen 

die kommen ganz groß raus


----------



## Z80 (6. März 2012)

Suche (dringend) 95x Kettenblatt 34z oder Spider

Jo, wie der Titel schon sagt. Es sollte in guten Zustand sein. Ein Spider für "normale" KB wäre auch angenehm.


----------



## TigersClaw (27. März 2012)

Ist die Schweriner Gemeinde noch im Winterschlaf? Die Spuren am Neumühler gestern sagten etwas anderes ;-)

Fahrt ihr dort regelmässig? Der Rundweg macht immer noch Spass, mit einem leichteren Bike als beim letzten Versuch noch mehr ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (27. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ist die Schweriner Gemeinde noch im Winterschlaf? ...


"Huauaaaaa" *streck* Wie meinen?


----------



## 8Felter7 (28. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ist die Schweriner Gemeinde noch im Winterschlaf?


 

nee nee freundchen! ich hab nun schon die zweite runde hinter mir ^^ bin aber leider seit donnerstag bis ende april etwas verhindert


----------



## stubenhocker (29. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ist die Schweriner Gemeinde noch im Winterschlaf?


 
Nein



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr dort regelmässig?


 
Ja


----------



## 8Felter7 (29. März 2012)

Na da haben wir es doch!

Dann können wir ja mal langsam wieder unsere Dienstagsrunde einführen...

Wer sich noch erinnern kann: es gab da mal unsere Dienstagsnachtfahrten


----------



## stubenhocker (29. März 2012)

Bei mir gehts wegen eines zweiwöchigen Urlaubs erst ab 16.4.

Alex


----------



## 8Felter7 (29. März 2012)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts wegen eines zweiwöchigen Urlaubs erst ab 16.4.
> 
> Alex


 
und bei mir aufgrund einer Spiralfraktur des linken Mittelhandknochens erst ab 26.04.   


aber dann gehen wir die Sache wieder richtig an!

habt ihr mal rausgeguckt? die Bäume werden schon grün


----------



## 8Felter7 (14. April 2012)

dieses abstrakte Kunstwerk ist heute morgen halb elf entstanden...
coole Tour heute Matze! 

wie machen wir das jetzt zum Foto des Monats? B)


----------



## TigersClaw (14. April 2012)

Cooles Foto, sogar richtig cool. Habt ihr vor dem Foto die Sätteln getauscht? ;-)


----------



## 8Felter7 (14. April 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Habt ihr vor dem Foto die Sätteln getauscht? ;-)



hey danke. Und nein, wir haben die sättel nicht getauscht. du meinst wegen des weißen sattels von matze wa? aber das wäre dann doch etwas zu viel aufwand gewesen 

den sattel hab ich aufm foto mit dem grünen reifensatz doch auch schon


----------



## Lotte.2000 (14. April 2012)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> dieses abstrakte Kunstwerk ist heute morgen halb elf entstanden...



Als ich heut bei euch vorbei gefahren bin war das schwarze Bike noch oben .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (14. April 2012)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


>



Erzähl mal mehr übers Rad, sieht nett aus.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (14. April 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Erzähl mal mehr übers Rad, sieht nett aus.


Hallo Tiger, das ist mein Scale 29". 
Ist eigentlich gleich wie letztes Jahr, nur der Lack ist runter und die vordere Schaltung ist weg. Dann hier und da noch ein paar Teile getauscht. So wie es steht 8,9 kg, mit leerer Trinkflasche. 

Es grüßt Rene


----------



## 8Felter7 (15. April 2012)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Als ich heut bei euch vorbei gefahren bin war das schwarze Bike noch oben .



ach siehste du warst das! und ich sag noch zu matze "das is doch unser kollege!" Und ja, sein Speedflyer wollte oben nich halten... steht wohl nich so auf Reiterstellung, da haben wir spontan getauscht 

schicke Fotos die du da gemacht hast.


----------



## EmDoubleU (16. April 2012)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Hallo Tiger, das ist mein Scale 29".
> Ist eigentlich gleich wie letztes Jahr, nur der Lack ist runter und die vordere Schaltung ist weg. Dann hier und da noch ein paar Teile getauscht. So wie es steht 8,9 kg, mit leerer Trinkflasche. ...


 
Hi,

sehr schöner, cleaner Look mit absolut dezentem Hinweis auf die Marke - gefällt mir richtig gut! 

Kannst Du noch was zum "Entlacken" sagen: Wie bzw. womit gemacht? Ist jetzt Klarlack drüber oder bleibt der Rahmen "pur"?

Was für ein Kettenblatt fährst Du jetzt vorn solo?


----------



## Lotte.2000 (16. April 2012)

Hallo Markus,

freut mich das es gefällt. 
Den Rahmen habe ich nach Hamburg zu ESN zum chemisch  entlacken gebracht, 14 Tagen später und um 20 Euro leichter konnte ich meinen Rahmen wieder abholen. Mit Stahlwolle 000 hab ich ihn auf das gewünschte Finish gebracht und dann 2 Schichten Autopolitur aufgetragen. Somit hat er jetzt eine matte, beschichtete Oberfläche die das Wasser schön abperlen lässt.
Das Kettenblatt ist 34 und die Kassette 11-36. Am Wochenende war ich in Hitzacker 3 Minuten schneller als im letzten Jahr und konnte auch den Anstieg  jedesmal fahren. Ob es jetzt am Bike gelegen hat .

Bis dann mal wieder am Neumühler 

es grüßt René


----------



## stubenhocker (16. April 2012)

Hallo Renè (und alle anderen Mitleser),
am Samstag Nachmittag ist in Marlow im Rahmen des Scan-Haus-Cup ein Familien-Radrennen, bei dem man im Team (bestehend aus einem Elternteil und einem Kind) startet. Es finden natürlich auch "richtige" Radrennen für Lizenzfahrer und Jedermänner statt, RTF unterschiedlicher Strecken und Längen gibts auch an beiden Tagen.

hier gehts zur Homepage

Die Abendausfahrt um den Neumühler See würde ich wieder ab nächsten Dienstag (24.04.) anleiern.

Schöne Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Lotte.2000 (16. April 2012)

Hallo Alex,

was macht Dein 29" Projekt? 
Am kommenden Wochenende bin ich beim GBBC in Hamburg. 

Ich freue mich auf nächsten Dienstag und erwarte hier Deinen Aufruf . 

es grüßt René


----------



## stubenhocker (16. April 2012)

Ach ja, stimmt. Da hättest Du mit der Entlackung Deines Rades bis Samstag warten und die 20 Tacken sparen können 
Viel Spaß in Hamburg und bis nächsten Dienstag!
Alex

Achso: 29" ist wegen einer anderen Geschichte erstmal nicht...


----------



## 8Felter7 (18. April 2012)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Hallo Alex,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja ich mich auch, aber wo bleibt denn nur der offizielle Aufruf Alex?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lotte.2000 (19. April 2012)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> ja ich mich auch, aber wo bleibt denn nur der offizielle Aufruf Alex?



Heute hat es auch ohne Aufruf sehr viel Spaß gemacht!


----------



## stubenhocker (19. April 2012)

Aufruf zur ​Lichterfahrt Neumühler See​ 
24.04.2012 20:00 Uhr​ 
Treffpunkt Schweinekurve​ 



Ich lass das erstmal noch unter "Lichterfahrt" laufen, wir können uns dann auch über die Startzeit der nächsten Fahrt abstimmen.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (19. April 2012)

Erster


----------



## stubenhocker (19. April 2012)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Erster


 
Glückwunsch!

Guten Morgen


----------



## 8Felter7 (21. April 2012)

Moin Jungs!

hat jemand Lust morgen Nachmittag nochmal eine Runde in Angriff zu nehmen?

ich hab grade die erste komplette Runde hinter mir  satte 55 Minuten... ^^


----------



## 8Felter7 (22. April 2012)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> ich hab grade die erste komplette Runde hinter mir  satte 55 Minuten... ^^



heute waren es schon 45 min


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (24. April 2012)

Kleine Erinnerung:

Lichterfahrt Neumühler See 
Heute, 24.04.2012 20:00 Uhr​ 
Treffpunkt Schweinekurve​


----------



## Lotte.2000 (24. April 2012)

Ja doch, bin dabei und freu mich.


----------



## stubenhocker (24. April 2012)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Ja doch, bin dabei und freu mich.


----------



## 8Felter7 (24. April 2012)

Hm warum eigentlich so früh? ich weiß nich ob ich es pünktlich zu um acht schaffe... hab vorher noch nen termin 

2030 oder 45 is nich drin oder? :/


----------



## Lotte.2000 (24. April 2012)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> Hm warum eigentlich so früh? ich weiß nich ob ich es pünktlich zu um acht schaffe... hab vorher noch nen termin
> 
> 2030 oder 45 is nich drin oder? :/



Steigst Du halt in der zweiten Runde ein. 
Bitte dann vorher kurze Info ob das okay für Dich ist, dann trödeln wir auch nicht auf unserer Aufwärmrunde.


----------



## stubenhocker (24. April 2012)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> 2030 oder 45 is nich drin oder? :/



Ich muss morgen wieder um 05:00 Uhr aufstehen, da mag ich nicht bis 2300 radfahren...


----------



## 8Felter7 (24. April 2012)

Ich schaff um acht


----------



## stubenhocker (25. April 2012)

Respekt #1 @ the Einarmigen 
Respekt #2 @ the Eingängigen 

Danke nochmal, waren 2 schöne Runden.

Alex

@René ...und ich grübel schon wieder... bitte den LRS nicht weggeben


----------



## 8Felter7 (25. April 2012)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Respekt #1 @ the Einarmigen
> Respekt #2 @ the Eingängigen
> 
> Danke nochmal, waren 2 schöne Runden.



der Einarmige bin dann wohl ich 

ja waren zwei super Runden und ein schöner Sonnenuntergang...

danke dass ihr ein wenig Rücksicht auf mich genommen habt 

ich freu mich auf unsere nächste Session


----------



## Lotte.2000 (7. Mai 2012)

Morgen ist Dienstag! Kommt da noch was oder stehe ich alleine da? 

Es grüßt René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (7. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ich bin in Kiel.  Hab aber kein Bike bei. 

Ich glaube, wir müssen mal IBC-Werbung am Neumühler See aufstellen. Da waren am Sonntag so viele Biker unterwegs, aber die haben wohl kein Internet.


----------



## stubenhocker (8. Mai 2012)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Morgen ist Dienstag! Kommt da noch was oder stehe ich alleine da?
> 
> Es grüßt René


 
Entschuldige bitte, ich bin gestern nicht mehr dazu gekommen einen Aufruf zu schreiben. Deshalb:

Lichterfahrt Neumühler See 
Heute, 08.05.2012 
20:00 Uhr​

Treffpunkt Schweinekurve​ 

Bis heute Abend!
Alex


----------



## 8Felter7 (8. Mai 2012)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Lichterfahrt Neumühler See
> Heute, 08.05.2012
> 20:00 Uhr​
> 
> ...


 
Moin Jungs! Ich kann heute leider nicht mitfahn. ich hab morgen schriftliche Abschlussprüfung und da konzentrier ich mich besser nochmal darauf und sammel Energy statt mich beim Biken zu verausgaben. Leidergottes 

ab morgen Nachmittag hab ich dann den Kopf wieder frei dafür und bin nächsten Dienstag wieder gerne dabei. 

Wochenende fahr ich nochmal Pinnower falls wer Lust hat mitzukommen


----------



## Lotte.2000 (8. Mai 2012)

Ich wäre dann dabei. Bis heute Abend.


----------



## zarea (8. Mai 2012)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> ...
> Wochenende fahr ich nochmal Pinnower falls wer Lust hat mitzukommen


Sonntag Nachmittag wäre eine schöne Zeit.


----------



## 8Felter7 (8. Mai 2012)

zarea schrieb:


> Sonntag Nachmittag wäre eine schöne Zeit.


 
dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Treffpunkt Nettoparkplatz Mueß oder schweinekurve? 

Zeit is mir relativ egal...

falls noch jemand Lust hat, es sind noch Plätze frei ^^

(die Runde dort is auch nich sehr groß, macht aber auch Spaß)


----------



## Lotte.2000 (8. Mai 2012)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> falls noch jemand Lust hat, es sind noch Plätze frei ^^
> 
> (die Runde dort is auch nich sehr groß, macht aber auch Spaß)



Am Sonntag ist Racetime  
Wir fahren zum Wehlaberg mit Spaßgarantie. Hab noch Platz im Auto! 
Wer sich mal mit Gleichgesinnten messen und nicht nur touren will ist hier genau richtig.


----------



## zarea (8. Mai 2012)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> ... Treffpunkt Nettoparkplatz Mueß oder schweinekurve? ...


Mir egal, ich komm an beiden vorbei. 

14:30Uhr ?


----------



## 8Felter7 (8. Mai 2012)

zarea schrieb:


> Mir egal, ich komm an beiden vorbei.
> 
> 14:30Uhr ?



Moment Moment.

 ich überlege grade stark auf das Angebot von René einzusteigen...
der Sonntag is grade stark zugeplant hab ich heute erfahren. morgen nachmittag weiß ich mehr ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (8. Mai 2012)

Hast ja noch ein paar Tage Zeit.


----------



## 8Felter7 (8. Mai 2012)

bei Galileo haben Sie heute drift trikes vorgestellt. wer es nicht gesehn hat: ich find das total geil und voll abgefahren 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNZCZsHJIR8&feature=fvsr"]Trike Drifting      - YouTube[/nomedia]

ich kannte das noch nich und würde das gerne ma ausprobieren... also wer son Teil hat oder wen kennt, ich will auch


----------



## stubenhocker (9. Mai 2012)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> bei Galileo haben Sie heute drift trikes vorgestellt. wer es nicht gesehn hat: ich find das total geil und voll abgefahren
> 
> Trike Drifting - YouTube
> 
> ich kannte das noch nich und würde das gerne ma ausprobieren... also wer son Teil hat oder wen kennt, ich will auch


 
Hier ist der Link der Galileo-Folge http://youtu.be/SFFHfoVBEbQ
Der Macher dieser DriftBikes, Sebastian Schultze, ist ein Freund von mir und baut auf Wunsch sehr feine Custom-Made-Rahmen. Aber wer weiß, ob er nach der Galileo-Folge noch Zeit für Rahmenbau hat.  
Gruß,
Alex


----------



## 8Felter7 (9. Mai 2012)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Sebastian Schultze, ist ein Freund von mir



hey coole Sache!

der hat doch sicher so ein trike oder? dann musst du mir basti mal vorstellen 

danke für den beitrag.


----------



## stubenhocker (9. Mai 2012)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> der hat doch sicher so ein trike oder?



Der hat nicht nur eins, sondern baut sie auch (siehe Galileo-Beitrag). Seine HP ist http://spleenworks.de, da stehen auch die Preise. Ich schicke Dir noch ne PN.
Gruß,
Alex


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (10. Mai 2012)

vllt jemand Interesse an nem schicken Flitzer?!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/508731/cat/49


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (10. Mai 2012)

marcel_audi_s3 schrieb:


> vllt jemand Interesse an nem schicken Flitzer?!
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/508731/cat/49



1. für sowas gibts den Bikemarkt
2. eine 150mm Federgabel in einem Rahmen der für 100mm ausgelegt ist? Leichtsinnig!
3. Slicks in einem Bike mit Strassenreifen? Schwachsinnig!
4. 850 Euro für ein aufgehübschtes Baumarktrad? Irrsinnig!

;-))


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (10. Mai 2012)

1. Da is es schon drin...
2. Die gabel hat 140mm derzeit und ist kein problem für den rahmen warum auch? Oder willst du damit droppen... Also deine aussage ist lächerlich
3. Slicks / strassreifen? Hä? 
4. Baumarktrad? Ja ne ist klar nu weils nen bulls ist? Pfff... Und die teile da dran sind weit aus mehr wert! 

Ud wenn das bike nicht haben willst denn spar die deine kommentare und red das bike nicht schlecht nur weil es vllt nicht dein fall ist! Ich bin mit dem bike super zufrieden und wüsste nicht was es daran auszusetzen gebe!?


----------



## Lotte.2000 (12. Mai 2012)

Hier mal Mitschnitt unserer letzten Runde am Neumühler See. Es macht immer wieder Spaß!


----------



## zarea (12. Mai 2012)

schöner Film.


----------



## stubenhocker (12. Mai 2012)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Hier mal Mitschnitt unserer letzten Runde am Neumühler See. Es macht immer wieder Spaß!



Hallo Renè,
danke für das Filmchen. Beim nächsten Mal bin ich wieder
in der alten Form .

@All: am nächsten Dienstag gibt es keine Ausfahrt mit Renè und mir.
Schönes Wochenende,
Alex


----------



## busserlc1 (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

mir wurde mein Cube LTD CC 2007 gestohlen. Die/Der Penner sind/ist ins Hinterhaus eingebrochen, im Hinterhaus durch nen Fahrradabstellraum voller Fahrräder über eine Wendeltreppe ins 1.OG...wo mein Bike stand. 

Das ganze fand zwischen 7.30Uhr und 8.30Uhr morgens statt.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand mein Bike gesehen oder kann einen Tipp geben.

Danke


----------



## Visos (21. Mai 2012)

@busserlc1

erstmal: mein beileid.

Damit wir dir richtig helfen Können wären ein Paar fakten hilfreich:

-Wo gestohlen(zu hause ist schon klar aber wo)??
-Partlist des bikes
-besondere merklmale (was ist einzigartig an deinem Bike??, gibt es etwas woran man DEIN bike sofort erkennt??)
-wie kontaktieren wir dich wenn wir dein bike sehen???

MfG
Visos

PS: mir haben sie letztes jahr mein frisch aufgbautes Chucker aus dem keller geholt, aber auch nur das bike. Alles andere(Diverse schuhe, werkzeug,Anlage) habe sie nicht mitgenommen. scheint also ne bande in schwerin zu geben die es nur auf fahrräder abgesehen hat...


----------



## stubenhocker (21. Mai 2012)

Abend-/Lichterfahrt Neumühler See 
Dienstag, 22.05.2012 
20:00 Uhr​


Treffpunkt Schweinekurve​


----------



## 8Felter7 (21. Mai 2012)

So ein scheiß ey!! Ich hab mir Freitag bei der tour mit matze um den plauer see wahrscheinlich den linken kleinen finger gebrochen  

Ich kann also leider morgen nicht mitfahn


----------



## stubenhocker (21. Mai 2012)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir Freitag bei der tour mit matze um den plauer see wahrscheinlich den linken kleinen finger gebrochen


 
...nachdem die alte Verletzung abgeheilt ist?!  Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## busserlc1 (21. Mai 2012)

@Visos

Hi Visos,

das Bike ist in der Schelfstadt gestohlen worden. Und wie bei Dir wurden andere wertvolle Sachen einfach links liegen gelassen. Ich war sogar zu Hause und habe nichts mitbekommen.  
Welche sinnvollen Kontaktmöglichkeiten gibt es denn? 
Hm besondere Merkmale.. ist mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit das einzige LTD CC 2007 in Schwerin, der Lockout der Federgabel funktioniert nicht richtig und hat nen grauen Sigma BC 1606 Fahrradcomputer( Batterien fast leer). 
Hast Du mal wieder was von Deinem Fahrrad gesehen? 

René


Partliste: Ausstattung: 2007er CC Rahmen (7005er Alu zweifach konifiziert) mattschwarz/grau pulverbeschichtet - Rock Shox Reba SL Dual Air Pop Lock (80 mm) - Formula Oro K 18 Disc (vorn 180 mm, hinten 160 mm Scheibe) - Shimano LT Kurbeln (Hollowtech II) + Naben + Schaltwerk (M 751) - Rigida Taurus 2000 Felgen (32 Loch) - DT Swiss Speichen schwarz 2.0 mm - Schwalbe Smart Sam Sportline Reifen 2.25" - Shimano LX Umwerfer - Deore Shifter + Kassette (11 -34) + Kette - FSA Vorbau + Lenker + Sattelstütze - Scape Sattel


----------



## 8Felter7 (21. Mai 2012)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> ...nachdem die alte Verletzung abgeheilt ist?!



ja genau  das wäre dann ein Hattrick. 3 Brüche im ersten Halbjahr 
aber mal sehn was der Chirurg heute Nachmittag sagt...

euch aber viel Spaß


----------



## Visos (21. Mai 2012)

busserlc1 schrieb:


> @Visos
> 
> Hi Visos,
> 
> ...



Leider hab ich von meinem fahrrad nix mehr gesehen. vermute mal das rollt irgendwo weiter östlich durch die gegend...

mit besonderen merkmalen meinte ich eigendlich sachen die einem sofort auffallen(nachgerüstete kettenführung z.bsp.)
ich kann leider ein cube LTD2007 nicht von einem LTD2011 unterscheiden. und ein LDT erkenn ich auch nur weils draufsteht

MfG
Visos


----------



## Lotte.2000 (21. Mai 2012)

Was ist den hier los? 

Rad geklaut - 
Hand gebrochen - 
Ich kann morgen nicht mitfahren - 

Schöne Woche wünsche ich allen.


----------



## busserlc1 (22. Mai 2012)

@Visos

Hallo Visos,
es gibt keine nachgerüsteten Teile. Es gibt ein paar ganz spezifische Kratzer aber sonst nichts.
Das macht es schon für mich verdammt schwer...


Rene


----------



## 8Felter7 (22. Mai 2012)

Also, Diagnose: Fraktur des linken kleinen Fingers. Darf aber vorsichtig Fahrrad fahn 

am 07.06. soll ich nochma zur Kontrolle kommen


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Mai 2012)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Hier mal Mitschnitt unserer letzten Runde am Neumühler See. Es macht immer wieder Spaß!



Nettes Video. Kann es sein das am Anfang seitenverkehrt gefilmt wurde?


----------



## stubenhocker (22. Mai 2012)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Abend-/Lichterfahrt Neumühler See
> Dienstag, 22.05.2012
> 20:00 Uhr​
> 
> ...



Da ich heute Abend vermutlich allein dagestanden wäre bin ich heute Mittag schon 2 Runden gefahren. Heute Abend fahre ICH also NICHT.
Alex


----------



## Z80 (28. Mai 2012)

@busserlc1

Habs grade gelesen. Ich glaube dein Rad ist noch in SN. Im Neubaugebiet "Grosser Dreesch I-III" meine ich dein Rad gesehen zu haben. Ist mir aufgefallen, weil der Fahrer optisch nicht unbedingt der Bikeszene angehört. So ein Spacken vollgepumpt mit Steroiden, könnte ein Dealer sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## busserlc1 (31. Mai 2012)

@ Z80

Hi ,

Danke für die Info.Mal schauen was ich draus machen kann.


----------



## 8Felter7 (2. Juli 2012)

Moin Jungs!

ganz schön ruhig geworden hier im Thread...

seid ihr alle im Urlaub? 

ich hab gestern die Inbusfassungen meiner Vorderradachse überdreht. 

nu krieg ich grade die Steckachse und somit auch das Rad nich raus ^^

sollte es nachher doch irgendwie gehn brauche ich aber ma ne neue Achse...

*Hat jemand von euch vielleicht noch eine 20 mm Steckachse rumliegen??*


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Juli 2012)

Glückwunsch übrigens dem 620km Finisher. Krasse Leistung.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (11. Juli 2012)

Hier mal ein kurzer Bericht meiner Singlespeed Trans- MV Anfang Juli 2012


----------



## Witzke (11. Juli 2012)

Wow! Und das nächste Mal ein mal rum um MeckPomm oder einfach nur die ganze Ostseeküste entlang .
In Bad Kleinen (meiner eigentlichen Heimat) hätte ich dir vielleicht auch was Gemütlicheres besorgen können ...


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (17. Juli 2012)

Leute kann mir schnellst möglich jemand weiter helfen!? Ich brauche ne Gabel kann auch ruhig Starr sein mal bitte alles anbieten! Schaft muss min. 210mm lang sein und 1 1/8Zoll sein! Und ne Disc Aufnahme! Bau mir gerad nen schlechtwetterrad auf  

Paar Kleinteile brauch ich auch noch:

- 9Fach Trigger Shimano
- Scheibenbremsen kann auch mechanisch sein wenns gute sind!
- Sattelstütze 34,9mm Durchmesser
- Kette/kassette

Bitte mal schnellstmöglich alles anbieten wenn ihr was brauchbares hat!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo Marcel,
ich habe noch eine Marzocchi MXC Air übrig, Disc, sehr guter Zustand, keine Leckagen, Schaftlänge 200mm. 
Eine WCS Stütze in 31,6 (ich denke, die meinst du?!) habe ich auch noch.
Bin ab Freitag im Urlaub, Besichtigung Mi und Do möglich.
Bei Interesse -> PN.
Gruß,
Alex


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (17. Juli 2012)

Hast PN, Interesse is da 

Meinte schon ne 34.9mm Stütze, soll in einem Cube Analog!


----------



## stubenhocker (17. Juli 2012)

Oh, sorry, 34,9 gibt's auch?!


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (17. Juli 2012)

Oh sorry seh gerad 34.9 war der Aussendurchmesser


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Juli 2012)

marcel_audi_s3 schrieb:


> Leute kann mir schnellst möglich jemand weiter helfen!? Ich brauche ne Gabel kann auch ruhig Starr sein mal bitte alles anbieten! Schaft muss min. 210mm lang sein und 1 1/8Zoll sein! Und ne Disc Aufnahme! Bau mir gerad nen schlechtwetterrad auf
> 
> Paar Kleinteile brauch ich auch noch:
> 
> ...



Shimano SLX oder 770er XT, such Dir aus.
Magura Marta ohne Adapter und Scheiben, nativ IS2000, vorne 160mm, hinten 140mm. Mit Adaptern natürlich anpassbar an PM und andere Scheibendurchmesser.

Das hätte ich da.


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (18. Juli 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Shimano SLX oder 770er XT, such Dir aus.
> Magura Marta ohne Adapter und Scheiben, nativ IS2000, vorne 160mm, hinten 140mm. Mit Adaptern natürlich anpassbar an PM und andere Scheibendurchmesser.
> 
> Das hätte ich da.



Schick mir mal Preise per PN! hört sich alles Interessant an! 

Bremsen reichen auch ohne Adapter die kann ich mir denn ja nachkaufen! Sind die Bremsen schwarz? Dann würden sie an mein Badboy kommen dort sind 160mm scheiben! Is die Bremse silber oder weiss und nicht teuer kommt sie an die Schlechwetterbitch dort sind 180mm XT Scheiben drauf! 

Auf diesem Weg nochmal recht herzlichen Dank an Alex (Stubenhocker) habe mir heut die Gabel von ihm geholt und hat mir schon mal sehr geholfen die Schlechtwetterbitch, wieder an Stück näher an die Vollendung zu bringen! Wobei die Gabel von Alex schon fast zu Schade für das Bike is!


----------



## stubenhocker (18. Juli 2012)

marcel_audi_s3 schrieb:


> Auf diesem Weg nochmal recht herzlichen Dank an Alex (Stubenhocker) habe mir heut die Gabel von ihm geholt und hat mir schon mal sehr geholfen die Schlechtwetterbitch, wieder an Stück näher an die Vollendung zu bringen! Wobei die Gabel von Alex schon fast zu Schade für das Bike is!



Hi Marcel,
gern geschehen.
Schöne Grüße,
Alex


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Juli 2012)

Marcel, hast PN.


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (25. Juli 2012)

So mein Schlechtwetterrad steht nun auch kurz vor der Vollendung und ich find es ist schon wieder fast zu Schade für Schlechtwetter . 

Der Rahmen ist eine Cube Analog in nem schön Rattigen Maschinen-Grau selbst Lackiert mit Nasen  und zur perfektion wird das Teil nach und nach mit Edding vollgekritzelt. Als Gabel hat ich ja erst eine Marzocchi MX Comp von Alex bekommen, allerdings war der Schaft bissl zu kurz, vorrauf ich mir kurzer Hand eine alte Manitou Black Elite ersteigerte mit 120/100mm FW. Bremsen habe ich netterweise die alten Shimanos von Steffen seinen Felt 29'' bekommen die noch mit 160mm Scheiben laufen. Habe aber noch 180mm XT Scheiben liegen allerdings noch keine passenen Adapter. Die hinteren Beläge waren Leider schon komplett runter worauf ich mir neue Beläge gekauft habe, auch der Bremshebel war bissl verbogen da Steffen mal ne Wurzel übersehen hatte , diesen konnte ich mit Hilfe eines alten Lenkers wieder ziemlich gut richten.  Auf diesem Wege nochmal nen Großes Dankeschön an Steffen und alles gute zum heutigen Bday!!!  

Auch ein neues Deore Verschleiß- Set musste her, Schaltung ist komplett Deore allerdings suche ich immer noch nen 9Fach Schifter, da ich zur Zeit noch den alten Alivio 8Fach Trigger vom freddy montiert habe! 

Laufräder stammen aus meinem alten Bulls King Cobra Disc Tuning Umbau wobei es sich um DT Swiss 1800 handelt. Reifen sind noch die Marathon Supreme in 2.0 die aber noch gegen 2.1er Stollenreifen weichen sollen, da ich das Bike durch die Federgabel auch gern am Neumühler fahren möchte! 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn hier noch ein Pic vom Aktuellen Aufbau, mehr Bilder findet ihr in meinem ALbum!  







Großes Dankeschön nochmals an Steffen und Alex 

Have a nice Day!!! 

Lg Marci


----------



## Witzke (27. Juli 2012)

Ich hätte noch eine dezentere und bestimmt leichtere Sattelklemme in schwarz von meinem Cube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (27. Juli 2012)

Immer her damit  die wiegt mehr als der rest vom ganzen bike zusammen :-D


----------



## Witzke (27. Juli 2012)

Ist ne Scape Varioclose 34.9mm - wenn sie passt, ist quasi neu...


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (27. Juli 2012)

Sollte passen! Schnellspanner? Was stellst dir preislich vor?


----------



## Witzke (27. Juli 2012)

Jupp, Schnellspanner. Für'n 5er isses deiner...


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (27. Juli 2012)

Das bekommen wir doch locker hin ;-)


----------



## Witzke (27. Juli 2012)

Wann & Wo? Arbeite in Lankow, ab Freitag bin ich aber im Urlaub . Der Steffen ist ein Kollege


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (27. Juli 2012)

Denn geb sie am besten steffen werd erst übernächste woche wieder in sn sein!  oder wir machen es da nach eielt ja nicht!


----------



## Witzke (27. Juli 2012)

Ok, darf ich auf deinen Rahmen kritzeln?


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (28. Juli 2012)

Klar jeder der will und egal was! Da lass ich jedem freien lauf! Das ding muss komplett voll :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8Felter7 (6. August 2012)

marcel_audi_s3 schrieb:


> jeder der will und egal was! Das ding muss komplett voll :-D


 
ich werd mich da auch noch drauf verewigen!

versteht sich ja von selbst...


----------



## Visos (6. August 2012)

hier mal bilder von unseren umgebauten bikes^^

ja wir waren fleißig am we^^


----------



## EmDoubleU (6. August 2012)

Hi, 

und was wurde da nun umgebaut? 

Man kann sowas erahnen wie eine Federgabel im Streetflyer? 
Wieso kauft man sich denn dann ein Starrgabelrad mit Nabenschaltung?


----------



## Visos (6. August 2012)

Carpman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> und was wurde da nun umgebaut?
> 
> ...



Gegenfrage: warum nicht?!
Ich wollte keine Kettenschaltung mehr und fahre zu 90% Straße. Will jetzt erst wieder mehr ins Gelände also musste ne Gabel her;-).


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (6. August 2012)

Mal ne andere frage ist hier jemand in diesem thread unterwegs der mir mehr zum dh landesmeisterschaft cup am 26.8.12 in teterow sagen kann?! Hab mal bock mit zu fahren muss mein freddy mal testen! Vllt fahre ich am
We mal rüber und schau mir die piste an um zu sehen was ich noch am biken ändern müsste!


----------



## stubenhocker (28. August 2012)

Ich wollte mal wieder die Dienstags-Runde aufleben lassen. Für heute zwar etwas kurzfristig, aber trotzdem der Aufruf



Lichterfahrt Neumühler See
Dienstag(s)
20:00 
Schweinekurve​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8Felter7 (28. August 2012)

ich muss nachher noch mit marcel meine Bremse montiern und die Gabel einstelln. wenn das alles klappt, bin ich gerne dabei (1 Runde)


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (28. August 2012)

Auf einer art würd ich auch gerne aber rücken ist kaputt und das neumühlerrad auch son bisschen dank eines 19jährigen fahranfänger letzte woche


----------



## Lotte.2000 (28. August 2012)

Ich bin leider raus . , Di, Mi beruflich am Bodensee und für Do, Fr. gleich die Eurobike mit eingebaut. Wenn man schon mal vor Ort ist .

Habe mir am Sonntag Vormittag 3 Runden gegönnt. Für nächsten Dienstag kann ich leider auch noch nicht fest zusagen.

Es grüßt René


----------



## stubenhocker (28. August 2012)

Ich lass mich überraschen wen ich nachher abtreffe...
@René:,sag doch beim nächsten Mal Bescheid bevor Du Neumühler fährst, vielleicht passts dann. Viel Spaß bei der Eurobike.

Alex


----------



## EmDoubleU (28. August 2012)

Hi,

schade, zu spär gelesen. Ich bin gerade von ´ner ausgedehnten Runde um Pinnower-, Mühlen- und Langsee mit ´nem Abschluss am Görslower Ufer mit ´nem Kumpel zurück gekommen. Licht hatte ich zwar mit, brauchte ich aber noch nicht.


----------



## stubenhocker (28. August 2012)

Am nächsten Dienstag gehts wieder rund! Aufruf folgt.


----------



## 8Felter7 (29. August 2012)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Am nächsten Dienstag gehts wieder rund! Aufruf folgt.


 
Au jaa! 

und für alle die gestern nicht dabei waren, es war ne geile schnelle Runde! Ich hatte zwar ein bisschen zu tun mit meinen Flat Pedals an Alex und Stefan dranzubleiben, aber die zwei (gaskranken) haben dann immer das Tempo etwas gedrosselt 

Danke Jungs, war mal wieder eine willkommene Abwechslung


----------



## stubenhocker (3. September 2012)

Kleine Erinnerung!
Morgen ist Dienstag und da gehts wieder rund:​ 
Lichterfahrt Neumühler See
Dienstag(s)
20:00 

Schweinekurve​


----------



## 8Felter7 (3. September 2012)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Morgen ist Dienstag und da gehts wieder rund​



Also wenn ihr wieder ein bisschen Rücksicht auf mich nehmt, bin ich gerne dabei (einen kilometer hinter euch alleine herfahren is ja doof ), auch wenn mein Licht nich das beste is und ihr viieeel zu schnell für mich seid


----------



## stubenhocker (4. September 2012)

Das wird schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Z80 (4. September 2012)

Kann mir jemand einen Gabelschaft kürzen? (Ohne Komplettausbau.)


----------



## 8Felter7 (4. September 2012)

Z80 schrieb:


> Gabelschaft kürzen? (Ohne Komplettausbau.)


 
wieso denn ohne die auszubaun??

das mach sich wohl eher schlecht 

kompetentes Fachpersonal haben wir hier im Thread aber


----------



## Z80 (4. September 2012)

Hängt ne HS33 dran und hab kein Bock auf stundenlanges Gebastel...


----------



## stubenhocker (4. September 2012)

Die Gabel sollte raus, man kann den Schaft auch im eingebauten Zustand kürzen, macht sich aber nicht so gut. Falls Du die Bremse nicht abbauen willst kannst Du doch den Griff abmontieren und die Gabel mit montierter Bremse rausnehmen- die HS33-Schelle ist doch zweigeteilt, oder?!
Alex


----------



## Lotte.2000 (4. September 2012)

@ Alex - Ich denke ich schaffe das heute Abend 

es grüßt René


----------



## Z80 (4. September 2012)

@stubenhocker

Ist eine alte Tomac HS33, leider sind die Schellen da in einem Guss mit dem Rest verbunden. Ist jetzt nicht so dringend, sieht nur besser aus ohne Turm.


----------



## stubenhocker (4. September 2012)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> @ Alex - Ich denke ich schaffe das heute Abend
> 
> es grüßt René


----------



## 8Felter7 (4. September 2012)

stubenhocker schrieb:


>



außer mir also nur raser heute?


----------



## stubenhocker (4. September 2012)

Schön wars! Danke an alle Beteiligten.
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (4. September 2012)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Die Gabel sollte raus, man kann den Schaft auch im eingebauten Zustand kürzen, macht sich aber nicht so gut. Falls Du die Bremse nicht abbauen willst kannst Du doch den Griff abmontieren und die Gabel mit montierter Bremse rausnehmen- die HS33-Schelle ist doch zweigeteilt, oder?!
> Alex



Kommt drauf an wie man kürzt. Bei Alu- oder Stahlschäften nehm ich einen Rohrschneider, das geht auch bei eingebauter Gabel gut. Carbon kürzt sich besser ausgebaut, weil da gesägt werden muss.


----------



## 8Felter7 (5. September 2012)

Moin Jungs!

@René, Alex, Stefan & Jörn:

Danke für die schöne Lichterfahrt gestern. Meine Kondition hätte noch eine zweite Runde zugelassen, aber mein Scheinwerfer hat nicht genug Schein geworfen, dass es sonst zu gefährlich für mich geworden wäre. nächste Woche dann mit neuer Ausrüstung 

cool dass ihr euch noch den Spaß einer zweiten Runde gegönnt habt 

ich bin noch gut mit Jörn nach Hause gekommen...

Stand by


----------



## Lotte.2000 (5. September 2012)

Ja schön war´s, bis zum nächsten mal. 
Erst zu Hause ist mir klar geworden wer der Stefan in unserer Runde war . 

es grüßt René


----------



## stubenhocker (5. September 2012)

lotte.2000 schrieb:


> ja schön war´s, bis zum nächsten mal.
> Erst zu hause ist mir klar geworden wer der stefan in unserer runde war .
> 
> Es grüßt rené



))


----------



## 8Felter7 (5. September 2012)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Erst zu Hause ist mir klar geworden wer der Stefan in unserer Runde war .


 
du bist ja ne nase... als wenn wir so viele gewesen wären 

wie siehts nun aus mit deinem Rennen?


----------



## Z80 (5. September 2012)

Wenn icht bald was passiert, ist Nimke der Letzte Mohikaner in Sachen Radsport in Schwerin. Kann mich noch an die 1990er erinnern, da war sportlich gesehen weitaus mehr los als heute. Wer von den Aktiven ist denn noch erfolgreich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (5. September 2012)

Z80 schrieb:


> Wenn icht bald was passiert, ist Nimke der Letzte Mohikaner in Sachen Radsport in Schwerin. Kann mich noch an die 1990er erinnern, da war sportlich gesehen weitaus mehr los als heute. Wer von den Aktiven ist denn noch erfolgreich?


 
Wenn keiner einem Verein beitritt- wie sollen dann die Olympiasieger von morgen rangezüchtet werden?


----------



## Z80 (5. September 2012)

Mich wollten sie nicht haben...


----------



## stubenhocker (5. September 2012)

Z80 schrieb:


> Mich wollten sie nicht haben...


 
Weil?


----------



## Z80 (6. September 2012)

Zu alt, zu alternativ, zu leistungsstark, keine HighEnd Maschine, zu männlich usw. Hatte mal einen Test auf der Rolle bei den Bahnradlern gemacht. Nur 550W auf 10min bei Ruhepuls. So einen 1000m-Spurt beispielsweise radle ich unter ner Minute runter und komme dabei nichtmal ins Schwitzen.


----------



## stubenhocker (6. September 2012)

Z80 schrieb:


> So einen 1000m-Spurt beispielsweise radle ich unter ner Minute runter und komme dabei nichtmal ins Schwitzen.


 
Glückwunsch, das schafft nicht mal Herr Nimke. Und der schwitzt dabei!


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (6. September 2012)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, das schafft nicht mal Herr Nimke. Und der schwitzt dabei!



Lol


----------



## Visos (7. September 2012)

Moin!!
Ich war gestern im Bolero um mich für die MtB Orientierungsfahrt anzumelden. 
Leider waren da erst 5-6 Leute drauf?! 
Was ist los?? Will von euch denn keiner mitmachen??
Hier nochmal der link:

http://www.facebook.com/events/148758101822837/

Also wer ist dabei??

-Visos
-8Felter7


----------



## stubenhocker (7. September 2012)

Ich leider nicht, muss arbeiten.


----------



## TigersClaw (7. September 2012)

Hört sich interessant an. Bin dabei.


----------



## Z80 (7. September 2012)

Ist Bolero nicht die Nuttenbar mit dem gammeligen Essen, abgestandenen Bier und abgehalfterten Eigentümern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Visos (7. September 2012)

Ich glaub das du da was verwechselst;-)
Bolero ist eigentlich ganz ok;-)


----------



## Z80 (7. September 2012)

Nene, das ist doch Schimmelladen in der Mecklenburgstrasse am Pfaffer? Bekannt für Abschaum und Drogen. Scheint eine Schiergeldwaschanlage zu sein... Naja, davon gibt es in SN sehr viele...


----------



## Visos (7. September 2012)

Hey,
Also ich weis nicht wo du das her hast aber ich finde das jetzt doch etwas drastisch. Ich kann nur für mich sprechen und ich war bisher immer zufrieden wenn ich dort war. 
Aber du musst ja anscheinend mal richtig schlechte Erfahrung dort gemacht zu haben. Darf man erfahren was das war?? Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Z80 (7. September 2012)

Naja, ich kenne halt einige Sklaven die dort vom Halter ausgebeutet werden. Aber um es mal so auszudrücken, in SN ist vieles nicht ganz koscher. Besser man meidet als Tourist den Ort ganz und fährt direkt nach HWI oder so.

Ist jetzt auch egal. Es lohnt einfach nicht in SN irgendwas Sportlich/Kulturelles zu veranstalten. Dazu ist das Bildungsniveau der meisten Einwohner einfach zu niedrig.


----------



## Visos (7. September 2012)

Sry aber ich fühle mich als gebürtiger Schweriner jetzt etwas beleidigt. Findest du es nicht etwas zu allgemein gefasst gleich ganz Schwerin als "blöd" abzustempeln??
Klar es gibt echt unschöne Ecken hier wie den Dreesch. Und Lankow ist jetzt auch nicht das schönste aber die Innenstadt ist doch ganz hübsch;-)
Darf man fragen woher der Hass gegen Schwerin kommt???


----------



## stubenhocker (7. September 2012)

Z80 schrieb:


> Es lohnt einfach nicht in SN irgendwas Sportlich/Kulturelles zu veranstalten. Dazu ist das Bildungsniveau der meisten Einwohner einfach zu niedrig.


 
Beih einihgenn ißt dass Nivoh aba ausreichnd um Pfarradkurrbelln in eine art drebewehgung tzu versätzen.


----------



## Z80 (7. September 2012)

Wieso Hass? Sind nur Feststellungen. Die Innenstadt ist voll Hunde********, Schmierereien, Scherben und anderen Dreck. Nene, SN WAR mal eine angenehme Stadt. Korruption und Vetternwirtschaft sind hier auch sehr stark vertreten, all das macht SN zur Ruine. Ich würde sogar soweit gehen und behaupten Schwerin ist der Abfalleimer der Nation. Wattn Glück das ich kein SNer bin...


----------



## Z80 (7. September 2012)

Jetzt muss ich aber los, schliesslich bin ich nicht wie 90% der Schweriner Rentner, Beamter oder Hartzer...


----------



## Visos (7. September 2012)

Ich auch nicht. Sowas nennt man Urlaub;-)
PS: Fahr mal in ne Großstadt wie Berlin oder Bonn oder Hamburg und dann sag nochmal das Schwerin schmutzig ist;-)

Nur so ein tipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Visos (7. September 2012)

Also ich weiß nich wie das in deiner heimatstadt(wo auch immer das sein mag) ist aber du beweist gerade das du ein Riesen Arsch bist. 
Rumpöbeln Stunk machen und beleidigen alles schlecht reden und dann auch noch stolz drauf sein. Wenn du Schwerin so shice findest dann geh doch!! Was hält dich denn hier?? Sind doch laut deiner Aussage sowieso nur niveaulose Beamte und rentner hier. 

Ich versteh das nicht!! Warum zum Teufel gibt es solche Leute!? Nur meckern meckern meckern. Das Gras ist zu Grün die Leute zu nett und sowieso ist alles shice und doof. 
Weist du du beweist gerade das DU der niveaulose bist und nich die Leute um dich herum. Ich für meinen Teil finde es ehrlich gesagt erschreckend wie negativ du eingestellt bist und erschreckend ist auch noch das die mods hier nicht einschreiten. Nur schimpftiraden und beleidungen. 

Ich glaube Man sollte die Mods mal Anschreiben...
Ich bin raus und wenn du endlich weg bist aus Schwerin sag Bescheid, dann gehts allen gleich viel besser
MfG
Mathias

PS: ich bin ja sonst nicht so aber solche Leute versauen ein ja komplett die Stimmung...


----------



## Thomas (7. September 2012)

Ich habe ein paar Beiträge entfernt und den Benutzer gesperrt,
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## 8Felter7 (7. September 2012)

Visos schrieb:


> wenn du endlich weg bist aus Schwerin sag Bescheid, dann gehts allen gleich viel besser


 
dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen PUNKT 

Und liebe Grüße an den Admin


----------



## TigersClaw (10. September 2012)

Ist jemand von euch bei der Orientierungsfahrt am Neumühler dabei? Hört sich nach viel Spass an. Wir werden am Sonntag um 10:00 Uhr an der Schweinekurve sein und eine lockere Aufwärmrunde fahren.


----------



## Visos (10. September 2012)

Ich und felter sind auf jeden fall dabei. Sehen uns dann dort;-)


----------



## stubenhocker (11. September 2012)

Heute mal ein Aufruf unter Vorbehalt:

Lichterfahrt Neumühler See
20:00 
Schweinekurve​ 
Für den Abend sind Regen und Gewitter vorhergesagt. Falls es dazu kommt werde ich *nicht *fahren.​ 
Alex​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lotte.2000 (11. September 2012)

Zugesagt unter Vorbehalt! 

Es grüßt René


----------



## 8Felter7 (11. September 2012)

ich würde gerne, kann aber trotz bester Ausrüstung in Sachen Beleuchtung...

Meine vordere Scheibe ist so dermaßen am Schleifen, dass ich damit nicht mehr fahn kann 

die Scheibe hat zwar ne leichte Delle, aber nach dem letzten Versuch den Bremssattel einzustellen ist es mehr ein Dauerschleifen 

aber ich wünsch euch unter Vorbehalt viel Spaß ^^


----------



## stubenhocker (11. September 2012)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> die Scheibe hat zwar ne leichte Delle, aber nach dem letzten Versuch den Bremssattel einzustellen ist es mehr ein Dauerschleifen


 
Dann müsstest Du doch nur den Bremssattel neu ausrichten?!


----------



## TigersClaw (11. September 2012)

Mit bissl Vorsicht kriegt man so eine Scheibe ganz gut gerichtet. Mit einem langen Schraubendreher einfach zwischenhaken sachte biegen.


----------



## stubenhocker (11. September 2012)

Funktioniert der Trick mit der Tiefkühltruhe?


----------



## 8Felter7 (11. September 2012)

ich bin doch Handicapman ich krieg den Sattel nicht eingestellt... und auch mit bisl biegen hab ich es nicht hinbekommen 

bei wem muss ich vorbeikommen, der mir das einstellt?


----------



## stubenhocker (11. September 2012)

leg die Scheibe mal ins Tiefkühlfach, angeblich zieht sie sich durch die Kälte gerade. geht aber nur bei leichtem Verzug.


----------



## TigersClaw (11. September 2012)

Tiefkühltruhe hab ich noch nicht probiert. Unterwegs hab ich meisstens keine dabei


----------



## stubenhocker (11. September 2012)

Steffen (8Felter7) ist ja auch nicht unterwegs


----------



## 8Felter7 (11. September 2012)

na gut, dann pack ich sie heute Nachmittag mal in den Froster 

aber fahn kann ich heute sicher trotzdem noch nicht... würde sie dann ein bisschen länger drin lassen um ein optimales Ergebnis zu erzielen -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lotte.2000 (11. September 2012)

So was sagt das Wetter. Ich müsste dann jetzt Feierabend machen um pünktlich am Treffpunkt zu sein.


----------



## stubenhocker (11. September 2012)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Heute mal ein Aufruf unter Vorbehalt:
> 
> Lichterfahrt Neumühler See
> 20:00
> ...




Ich fahre heute NICHT! Momentan regnet es ziemlich stark, außerdem bin ich total müde.
Alex


----------



## 8Felter7 (12. September 2012)

Gut dass ihr gestern nicht gefahn seid, is noch richtig schlimm geworden in der weststadt und anhaltend war der Regen auch noch.

Dann fahn wir eben next week wieder unsere geliebte Lichterfahrt... dann is mein Bike auch sicher wieder fahrtauglich und ich kann euch wieder hinterherfahren


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (12. September 2012)

Nächsten dienstag bin ich auf jedenfall auch dabei egsl ob schnee, regen oder wind ;-)!


----------



## Visos (15. September 2012)

Na Freunde...

Wie siehts aus??
Wen sieht man morgen am neumühler?? Ich werde auf jeden fall dort sein und Felter auch. 
Also bis morgen


----------



## TigersClaw (15. September 2012)

Ich werde ab 10:00 Uhr mim Kumpel da sein und ne lockere Runde zum Warmfahren drehen.


----------



## stubenhocker (15. September 2012)

Ich bin @work.
Viel Spaß allen Beteiligten!

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## Stollenfahrer (16. September 2012)

Hallo,

als ich heute morgen meine 2 Runden um Neumühler See gefahren bin, konnte ich die Vorbereitung zur Orientierungsfahrt sehen ( Checkpoint, Leute mit Startnummern usw.)
Kann mal einer was über den Ablauf der Fahrt schreiben.

Gruß Jens


----------



## TigersClaw (16. September 2012)

Das Ablauf war einfach. Es mussten zum einen 9 um den See versteckte Hinweise um den See gefunden werden, in Form von Karten mit verschiedenen Blättern drauf, A4 gross und weiss. Zum anderen gab es 4 Wertungspunkte: an Punkt 1 musste eine schmale Gasse durchfahren werden, 300 x 50cm, und man musste mindestens 10 Sekunden gefahren werden. Punkt 2 war der ziemlich steile Anstieg zum Maisfeld hoch, der Anstieg musste im Sitzen gefahren werden, dort sind wohl viele Biker gescheitert. Punkt 3 war die Senke am Maisfeld, diese musste durchfahren werden. Nach der Senke gabs noch einen Slalom-Kurs und eine schmaler werdende Gasse. Punkt 4 war am Ziel, dort wurde uns von einer netten Dame eine technische Frage übers Rad gestellt. Dann gabs erstmal Erdinger und Red Bull satt und zum Schluss die Siegerehrung.

Insgesamt ein sehr nettes Event, nette Mitfahrer, geniales Wetter, und der Neumühler macht sowieso immer wieder Spass. Wir kommen gerne wieder ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stollenfahrer (16. September 2012)

Hallo TigersClaw,

einige dieser Karten habe ich auch gesehen, genauso wie den Slalomkurs mit den Red Bull Dosen. Hört sich alles sehr interessant an und wenn es möglich ist, mache ich nächtes mal auch mit. Leider hatte ich nichts darüber gelesen oder gehört, aber jetzt weiß ich ja, wo ich die Information bekomme. 
Gibt es noch andere Veranstaltungen?

Mit dem ziemlich steilen Anstieg meinst du wohl die Stelle, wo du aus dem Sumpf zu den Feldern (Es war glaube ich ein Weizenfeld was jetzt aber schon abgemäht ist) kommst.

Gruß Jens


----------



## TigersClaw (17. September 2012)

Stollenfahrer schrieb:


> ...Mit dem ziemlich steilen Anstieg meinst du wohl die Stelle, wo du aus dem Sumpf zu den Feldern (Es war glaube ich ein Weizenfeld was jetzt aber schon abgemäht ist) kommst.
> 
> Gruß Jens



Ja genau den.

Du hättest einfach nur hier öfters reinschauen müssen. Es wurde angekündigt.


----------



## Stollenfahrer (17. September 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Du hättest einfach nur hier öfters reinschauen müssen. Es wurde angekündigt.



Leider bin ich Gestern erst auf diese Seite hier gekommen.


Gruß Jens


----------



## stubenhocker (17. September 2012)

Heute wieder ein Aufruf unter Vorbehalt:

Lichterfahrt Neumühler See
Dienstag
20:00 
Schweinekurve​ 

Für den Abend ist (wieder mal) Regen vorhergesagt. Falls es wieder dazu kommt werde ich *nicht *fahren.​ 

Alex​


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (18. September 2012)

Ein echter biker fährt bei wind ud wetter  also ich wäre heut abend dabei?!


----------



## Lotte.2000 (18. September 2012)

Ja genau . Dann komme ich auch. 

Es grüßt René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8Felter7 (18. September 2012)

Ja genau... bin auch dabei. diesmal mit ordentlichem licht und neuem lrs 
Bis nachhsr also


----------



## stubenhocker (18. September 2012)

marcel_audi_s3 schrieb:


> Ein echter biker fährt bei wind ud wetter


 
Aus dem Alter bin ich raus, bei Regen fahre ich nicht (mehr)! 
  @René: hast Du noch nen 29er Reifen für kleines Geld übrig und kannst mir diesen mitbringen?


----------



## 8Felter7 (18. September 2012)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Ja genau . Dann komme ich auch.
> 
> Es grüßt René



steht das noch? 

Marci und ich sind noch unschlüssig.

fährst du noch?

wir wären höchstens bei einer langsamen runde dabei


----------



## 8Felter7 (18. September 2012)

also Marci und ich sind dann 2030 doch noch ne Runde gefahn. extra langsam, dass René uns in seiner zweiten Runde noch einholt, aber leider sind wir uns nich übern Weg gelaufen... ich hab schön nen Ast mitgenommen, der mir hinten ne Speiche rausgerissen hat 

war ne abenteuerliche Fahrt


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (18. September 2012)

Erzähl doch noch ruhig von deinem anbaden im sumpf steffen ;-)


----------



## 8Felter7 (19. September 2012)

marcel_audi_s3 schrieb:


> Erzähl doch noch ruhig von deinem anbaden im sumpf steffen ;-)



Ja war lustig. Ich hatte zwischen durch auf der Brücke durch den Sumpf spontan ne Idee und hab mein Bike abgelegt und bin in den Sumpf gehüpft  Marci hat sichgewu.dert: "nanu? Steffen, wo bist du hin??" Hatte aber keine Lust mit reinzukommen  dabei is mir der Zug für den Umwerfer noch gerissen und so war es wieder sehr witzig...Marci und ich haben uns weggeschmissen. ein Anblick für die Götter


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (19. September 2012)

Brauch noch jemand nen schönen neuen original Verpackten DT Swiss X1800 Laufradsatz?! Bräuchte echt mal langsam wieder Platz im Keller! Mein UMF Rahmen habe ich auch noch zu verkaufen! Bei Interesse einfach mal mailen, habe auch noch Kleinkram wie Sattel, Sattelstütze, Sattelklemme, Kurbel (Truvativ Hussefelt), Innenlager (Truvativ Howitzer), Bushgard usw.


----------



## 8Felter7 (20. September 2012)

heute ne kleine aber schöne Tour mit Marci und seiner Bitch gefahn


----------



## Lotte.2000 (25. September 2012)

Gibt es einen Aufruf heute? 
Bin vielleicht noch etwas schlapp vom Rennwochenende aber Lust hätte ich schon.


----------



## stubenhocker (25. September 2012)

Sorry,
bis heute Mittag war ich mir noch nicht sicher ob ich es schaffe, dann hätte ich absagen können, habs aber vergessen.
In einer Woche gehts wieder rund.
Schönen Abend @All,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8Felter7 (28. September 2012)

Geil: Montag, Dienstag, Mittwoch frei! 

also Dienstag schön mit euch durch die Dunkelheit. Ich freu mich jez schon -.-

nachher geht es ersma mit Bike nach Hamburg. 

ich wünsch euch allen auch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## TigersClaw (28. September 2012)

Evtl bin ich am Dienstag Abend dabei. Mein Hardtail ist bereit, und wartet auf Einsatz


----------



## stubenhocker (29. September 2012)

Ich auch (ausser es regnet ).


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (1. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal was von meinem aktuellen Projekt noch nicht ganz fertig! 

Akutelle Partliste:

Rahmen: YT TUES DH 2011 L, von Werk aus anodisiert 
Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer RC 2011
Steuersatz: YT 1 1/8''
Vorbau: Specialized Demo Direct Mount
Lenker: Spank Spike 777 EVO 30mm Rize
Griffe: Deity Lean Flanged Lock On
Schalthebel: Sram X.9 9Fach 2011
Bremse VR: Formula RX (Floating Scheiben sind bestellt)
Bremse HR: Forumla RX 
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0 (Titan Feder geplant)
Sattelklemme: Carbocage Carbon 10g
Sattelstütze: Truvativ Style gekürzt
Sattel: Carbonsattel 95g
Innenlager: Truvativ GPX Team
Kurbel: Truvativ Descendant DH 165mm
Kettenblatt: Carbocage Chain Ring Set schwarz/blau 36Z
Pedale: NC-17 Magnesium (Sixpack Skywalker geplant)
Kettenführung: Sixpack Yakuza
Schaltwerk: Sram X.9 short 9Fach 2011
Kassette: Sram PG980 12-26
Kette: Sram PC990
Reifen VR: Maxxis Minion DH F 2.35 60a
Reifen HR Maxxis Minion DH R 2.35 Supertracky
Schläuche: Schwalbe
Felgen: Alex Rims Supra 30
Nabe VR: Hope Pro 2 Evo 20mm blau
Nabe HR: Hope Pro 2 Evo 12x150 blau
Speichen: DT Swiss Revolution
Nippel: DT Swiss Pro Lock blau
Steckachse: Sixpack Nailer 2 blau

Gesamtgewicht: 16.6kg


----------



## stubenhocker (1. Oktober 2012)

Fällt die recht knapp bemessene vordere Bremsleitung unter Gewichtstuning?


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (1. Oktober 2012)

Sehr gutes Auge, nein die is leider zu kurz, bin auf der Suche nach ner neunen Leitung, kann vllt jemand Forumla entlüften usw?!


----------



## 8Felter7 (2. Oktober 2012)

@ Alex: kommst du heute deiner "Pflicht" als Aufrufer nach?


----------



## Lotte.2000 (2. Oktober 2012)

Kein Aufruf ?! Aber eine Zusage von mir!

Ich bin 20.00 Uhr am Neumühler und freue mich! 

Bis später dann.

es grüßt René


----------



## stubenhocker (2. Oktober 2012)

Entschuldigt bitte meine Nachlässigkeit. 

Lichterfahrt Neumühler See
Heute 20:00 
Schweinekurve
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8Felter7 (2. Oktober 2012)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Entschuldigt bitte meine Nachlässigkeit.
> 
> Lichterfahrt Neumühler See
> Heute 20:00
> ...


bin dabei! )


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin nicht dabei, liege erstmal flach. Viel Spass.


----------



## stubenhocker (3. Oktober 2012)

Gestern wars irgendwie ... anders ...


----------



## MoepMoep (3. Oktober 2012)

Moin und aufgestanden ihr Nachteulen! 

Ich suche dringend im Großraum SN ein Adapter für PM von 140mm auf 160mm inkl. Schrauben. Es sollte auch von 160mm auf 180mm passen. Hauptsache ich komme auf +20mm. 
Sollte ungefähr so http://r2-bike.com/FRM-Adapter-Bremse-AU31 oder so  http://r2-bike.com/Avid-Adapter-PM-160-HR aussehen.

Sonst ist der freie Tag verschenkt. 

Thx


----------



## EmDoubleU (4. Oktober 2012)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Gestern wars irgendwie ... anders ...


 
Hallo,

warum?


----------



## stubenhocker (4. Oktober 2012)

Carpman schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> warum?



Mir ist wegen 1x9fach-Premiere ohne Kettenführung ca. 5mal die Kette vom Kranz gesprungen, danach musste ich etwas verhaltener fahren, dadurch mussten wir öfter anhalten, kamen also nicht so geschmeidig wie sonst um den Tümpel. Ausserdem hatte es vorher und währenddessen geregnet, so das die Holzpfade und -Stufen vorsichtiger befahren wurden.
Alles nicht wirklich schlimm, aber ungewohnt.
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmDoubleU (4. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

hmm, klingt so, als hätte es dann einige Verschnaufpausen gegeben - für einige vielleicht willkommen, für Dich vermutlich nicht so. 

PS:
Stichwort nasses Holz: Ich habe meine Klickies für den Herbst seit letzter Woche auch wieder gegen Plattformpedalen getauscht - gibt mir einfach ein sichereres Gefühl.


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Oktober 2012)

Alex, haste keinen Umwerfer für den Übergang rumzuliegen?

Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Projekt, allerdings nur mit den kleinsten 6 von 9 Ritzeln, das ging gut und ohne abzuspringen.


----------



## stubenhocker (4. Oktober 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Alex, haste keinen Umwerfer für den Übergang rumzuliegen?



Doch, aber den konnte ich mit den beiden Anschlagsschrauben nicht so einstellen, das die Kette ohne zu schleifen durchlaufen konnte. Nun werde ich mal ne Kefü bestellen.

Alex


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (4. Oktober 2012)

Vom nassen holz kann steffen ja auch ein liedchen singen ;-) is er denn diesmal jedenfalls nicht in der modder baden gegangen?! Beim letzten ritt konnte er es ja kaum erwarten und hat vor freunde gleich nen bauklatscher in den tümpel gemacht


----------



## 8Felter7 (5. Oktober 2012)

marcel_audi_s3 schrieb:


> Vom nassen holz kann steffen ja auch ein liedchen singen ;-) is er denn diesmal jedenfalls nicht in der modder baden gegangen?! Beim letzten ritt konnte er es ja kaum erwarten und hat vor freunde gleich nen bauklatscher in den tümpel gemacht


 
Nee, alles gut gewesen. Wie gesagt, wir mussten ja eh langsamer fahren und Alex und ich haben uns zum Leidwesen von René immer gegenseitig etwas aufgehalten  
next week rocken wir den Trail aber hoffentlich wieder bei besserem Wetter. dann aber richtig


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (5. Oktober 2012)

Eventuell bin ich auch bei hab frühschicht und keine spätschicht next week


----------



## EmDoubleU (5. Oktober 2012)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> ... 1x9fach-Premiere ohne Kettenführung ...



Hallo,

ist hier von Deinem neuen >>OnOne Inbred29-Aufbau<< die Rede?

Bis auf die Sattelstütze und den Sattel gefällt mir das wirklich gut - noch besser, wenn das alles aus vorhandenen Teilen zusammen gesetzt wurde.

Rahmengröße L? Und was ist das eigentlich für ein Steuersatz?


----------



## stubenhocker (6. Oktober 2012)

Carpman schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist hier von Deinem neuen >>OnOne Inbred29-Aufbau<< die Rede?


 
Ja.



Carpman schrieb:


> Bis auf die Sattelstütze und den Sattel gefällt mir das wirklich gut - noch besser, wenn das alles aus vorhandenen Teilen zusammen gesetzt wurde.


 
Sattel wird noch geändert (Flite), Bremsen (wahrscheinlich Avid BB7) und Schaltung auch (alte XTR mit Suntour-Daumenhebel), KeFü kommt noch (wahrscheinlich Paul), Stütze bleibt



Carpman schrieb:


> Rahmengröße L?


 
Ja, 19,5"



Carpman schrieb:


> Und was ist das eigentlich für ein Steuersatz?


 
WTB



Schönes WE @All,

Alex


----------



## stubenhocker (8. Oktober 2012)

HILFE!
Hat jemand eine Kettenführung? ISCG, BB-Montage oder Schelle 28,6mm- fast alles egal.
Großraum Schwerin für Selbstabholung bevorzugt.
Danke,
Alex


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Oktober 2012)

Wie wärs mit einer 77Designz:





die hätte ich noch zumzuliegen, ist für ISCG05


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (8. Oktober 2012)

Danke fürs Angebot, bin fündig geworden.


----------



## stubenhocker (9. Oktober 2012)

betr. Lichterfahrt Neumühler: ich kann heute Abend nicht, fahre Mittags schon. Von mir gibts für heute also keinen Aufruf.
Viel Spaß denen die heute fahren!

Alex


----------



## 8Felter7 (9. Oktober 2012)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> betr. Lichterfahrt Neumühler: ich kann heute Abend nicht, fahre Mittags schon. Von mir gibts für heute also keinen Aufruf.
> Viel Spaß denen die heute fahren!
> 
> Alex


 ok. Schade 

dann von mir der Aufruf:

heute 20:00 Lichterfahrt Neumühler


wer hat Lust auf eine gemütliche Fahrt im Dunkeln?


----------



## stubenhocker (9. Oktober 2012)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> wer hat Lust auf eine gemütliche Fahrt im Dunkeln?


 
ICH!
kann aber heute abend nicht


----------



## 8Felter7 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ok, das wissen wir ja bereits. also anders formuliert: Wer hat Lust und Zeit?

alleine zu fahn is für mich, bei meinem  Talent zu gefährlich


----------



## 8Felter7 (13. Oktober 2012)

*H I L F E !*

kann mir jemand für Donnerstag ein vorderrad leihen??

für 20 mm steckachse?

mein neues (gebrauchtes bike) Bike hat vorne eine Division fhb light Nabe drin und da is nur ein Adapter mit bei gewesen 

brauch für Donnerstag aber das Bike 

wenn jmd so einen Adapter hätte, wäre natürlich auch super...


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Oktober 2012)

Miss ma, wie breit der Adapter ist, längs der Achse. Ich habe 20mm Hope Adapter da, vielleicht passen die ja zufällig.


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (14. Oktober 2012)

Kann niemand Steffen helfen??? Zur not würde ihm auch eine komplette vorderrad nabe reichen für 20mm steckachse!! Dann muss ich ihm die fix umspeichen!!! Fragt mal bitte rum wenn ihr nichts habt! Wäre schade wenn alles ins wasser fällt am donnerstag nur wegen so nem kleinteil!!!


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (14. Oktober 2012)

@TigersClaw: der adapter von steffen hat folgende maße:

Länge: 19,5mm
Grosser Flanschaussenduchmesser: 32mm

Passen deine adapter eventuell?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (14. Oktober 2012)

Wichtig is ja der aussendurchmesser! Die länge könnte ich ihm dann abdrehen! Deine sind ja etwas länger das ist dann ja nicht schlimm!


----------



## 8Felter7 (14. Oktober 2012)

komm ich zu spät? ich bekomm keine Benachrichtigung mehr aufs Handy :/

also vorderes Laufrad steht jetzt zur Verfügung.

aber Steffen, wenn du mir so einen Adapter drechseln? könntest, bräuchte ich das Vr nich wegschmeißen


----------



## stubenhocker (15. Oktober 2012)

Lichterfahrt Neumühler See
Morgen, Dienstag, 20:00 
Schweinekurve
​


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich meld interesse an alex!


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Oktober 2012)

marcel_audi_s3 schrieb:


> @TigersClaw: der adapter von steffen hat folgende maße:
> 
> Länge: 19,5mm
> Grosser Flanschaussenduchmesser: 32mm
> ...



Die Hope Adapter sind 19,5mm breit, und der grosse Flanschaussendurchmesser ist 31,5mm.

Evtl. bin ich morgen beim Nightride am Neumühler dabei und könnste sie mitbringen.


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (15. Oktober 2012)

Ja bring die mal mit dann könnte man das mal testen! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (15. Oktober 2012)

Wir sind morgen zu zweit dabei, Steve kommt auch mit ... mit den langhubigen Fullys, damit Alex wieder was zu lachen hat ;-)

Wir werden zu 19 Uhr dort sein, und schonmal eine Aufwärmrunde drehen.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (16. Oktober 2012)

Aufwärmrunde hört sich gut an, könnte aber knapp werden. Auf jeden Fall 20 Uhr! 

 @TC - nicht auf mich warten, wenn ich es schaffe bin ich auch pünktlich oder rolle euch hinter her!


----------



## stubenhocker (16. Oktober 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> mit den langhubigen Fullys, damit Alex wieder was zu lachen hat ;-)


 
Ich habe nie darüber gelacht, für mich wirkts nur etwas deplaziert hier im Norden. Aber das geht mich nix an.

Bin um 20 Uhr dort, hoffentlich regnets nicht.
Alex
  @Lotte: ich erzähle Dir dann was ich eigentlich schreiben wollte, war bisschen faul. Denkst Du bitte an meine Jacke?!  Danke!


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Oktober 2012)

Alex, kein Problem, deswegen habe ich es auch verkauft. Mein aktuelles Fully hat zwar auch 150mm vorne und hinten,
aber es wiegt auch nur 11.25kg. Das dürfte kaum mehr sein als Dein On-One oder? Gefällt mir übrigens ziemlich gut.

Wir sind heute leider doch nicht dabei, kurzfristige Planänderung.


----------



## stubenhocker (16. Oktober 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> aber es wiegt auch nur 11.25kg. Das dürfte kaum mehr sein als Dein On-One oder?


 
kommt hin, hat aber vermutlich nur 1/10 von Deinem Fully gekostet  und ist trotzdem schneller, auch bergrunter


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Oktober 2012)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> kommt hin, hat aber vermutlich nur 1/10 von Deinem Fully gekostet



Könnte hinkommen 



stubenhocker schrieb:


> und ist trotzdem schneller, auch bergrunter



Das wäre zu beweisen. Kommt auf jeden Fall auf den Berg an


----------



## stubenhocker (16. Oktober 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das wäre zu beweisen. Kommt auf jeden Fall auf den Berg an


 
Bin dabei.
Mein Vorschlag:





Die klassische Route ab Riva über Pregasina bietet viel Abwechslung für Mensch und Material


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Oktober 2012)

Dafür braucht man kein Fully. Gegenvorschlag:






Oder gerne auch:


----------



## stubenhocker (16. Oktober 2012)

Auch recht


----------



## 8Felter7 (16. Oktober 2012)

@ steffen: ich komm dann auch gleich ma runter und hol mir den adapter ab ok?

danach werd ich aber wieder in die stadt. bin eben schon ne runde gefahn und wetter is nich so meins...

ach nu hab ich von der planänderung gelesen 

egal ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8Felter7 (21. Oktober 2012)

hat jemand Lust morgen Vormittag ne runde Neumühler mit zu fahn?

ich fahr auf jeden Fall


----------



## 8Felter7 (21. Oktober 2012)

ich dachte so an 1030


----------



## stubenhocker (23. Oktober 2012)

Heute Abend fahre ich nicht, hab keine Zeit.
Alex


----------



## Lotte.2000 (23. Oktober 2012)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Heute Abend fahre ich nicht, hab keine Zeit.
> Alex



Gut, dann sind wir schon zu zweit. 

Es grüßt René


----------



## 8Felter7 (23. Oktober 2012)

zeit ist geld und wir sind alle arme schweine


----------



## 8Felter7 (30. Oktober 2012)

kaum wird es ein bisschen kälter und ihr steigt nich mehr auf eure Bikres oder warum ist es hier so still geworden?


----------



## stubenhocker (30. Oktober 2012)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> kaum wird es ein bisschen kälter und ihr steigt nich mehr auf eure Bikres oder warum ist es hier so still geworden?


 
Ich hatte in der vergangenen Woche 246 Rad-km, fühle mich also nicht angesprochen .


----------



## Stollenfahrer (30. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

findet heute die Lichterfahrt statt? Ich hab Urlaub und würde gerne mitmachen.

Gruß Jens


----------



## stubenhocker (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich werde heute Abend nicht fahren, morgen Vormittag aber ca. 60km MTB oder Crosser. Wer mitfahren will kann ja schreiben.
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lotte.2000 (30. Oktober 2012)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Wer mitfahren will kann ja schreiben.
> Alex



Hab ich schon geschrieben?


----------



## stubenhocker (30. Oktober 2012)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Hab ich schon geschrieben?


 
Ja.  

@All: Treff 1000 Schleifmühlenweg Schwerin, direkt vorm Stadion Paulshöhe (Anfahrt via google maps)

Alex


----------



## 8Felter7 (30. Oktober 2012)

bin natürlich auch dabei B)


----------



## 8Felter7 (30. Oktober 2012)

Eintrag gelöscht


----------



## stubenhocker (30. Oktober 2012)

Zeit auf 1000 geändert!


----------



## zarea (30. Oktober 2012)

muss arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8Felter7 (30. Oktober 2012)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Zeit auf 1000 geändert!



bin eben mit Jens ne schnelle Runde gefahn und morgen immernoch dabei


----------



## Stollenfahrer (30. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
zur Information neues Hindernis am Neumühler See

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/wl/ez/wlez7mhh2nie/large_IMAG0121.jpg?0


Gruß Jens


----------



## zarea (30. Oktober 2012)

Da wird der Weg mal ein bisschen interressant.


----------



## stubenhocker (31. Oktober 2012)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> bin eben mit Jens ne schnelle Runde gefahn und morgen immernoch dabei



Alles gut bei Dir? Plötzlich warst Du weg!


----------



## stubenhocker (31. Oktober 2012)

Stollenfahrer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> zur Information neues Hindernis am Neumühler See
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/wl/ez/wlez7mhh2nie/large_IMAG0121.jpg?0
> ...



Ist schon seit ein paar Tagen dort. Leider an einer ungünstigen Stelle...


----------



## stubenhocker (2. November 2012)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> bin natürlich auch dabei B)


 
da Du heute um 08:33 online warst bin ich erstmal beruhigt, aber sag doch mal kurz was am mittwoch los war!


----------



## Stollenfahrer (2. November 2012)

Hallo,

weiß jemand ob dieses Wochenende irgendwas am Neumühler See geplant ist?
Heute beim fahren sind mir rote Wegmarkierungen aufgefallen. Nicht das se da jagen wollen.

Gruß Jens


----------



## 8Felter7 (2. November 2012)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> da Du heute um 08:33 online warst bin ich erstmal beruhigt, aber sag doch mal kurz was am mittwoch los war!



Hey Alex! ja keine Sorge, ich lebe noch... ich hatte euch kurz aus den Augen verloren und hinter der nächsten Kurve hab ich dann die falsche Abzweigung genommen und bin die Adventure Devils Tour "gefahn"... ich musste das bike mehr tragen als damit zu fahn  (zum umkehren hatte ich es zu spät gemerkt und war schon zu weit)

seid ihr 1130 schon durch gewesen mit eurer Tour? ich war erst 1215 zu Hause 

würde  die aber gerne nochmal richtig fahn


----------



## stubenhocker (2. November 2012)

na dann ist ja alles gut (oder auch nicht).
wir sind über langen brütz-vorbeck-pinnow nach hause gefahren, insgesamt hatte ich dann ab/bis haustür 58km und saß 12:25 uhr am mittagstisch.
alex


----------



## TigersClaw (5. November 2012)

Vielleicht möchte von euch jemand bei unserer Abschlusstour mitradeln und anschliessen Spanferkel satt futtern:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=24835


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lotte.2000 (13. November 2012)

Hat einer Lust auf eine N8 Fahrt? Im dunkeln versteht sich .
Gern auch mal etwas länger und nicht zwingend Neumühler See! 

Vorschlag Treffpunkt SN Zoo und dann ca. 3h /  60 km Runde um den See! 

Vom Tag her (DI, Mi, Do in dieser Woche) bin ich noch flexibel, Abfahrt geht nicht vor 19:00 Uhr! 

es grüßt René


----------



## 8Felter7 (13. November 2012)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Hat einer Lust auf 3h / 60 km Runde um den See!


 
Lust schon, aber 20 km/h Schnitt im Dunkeln durchn Wald is mir zu schnell/ gefährlich 

bei mir würde sonst Mittwoch gehn...


----------



## Stollenfahrer (13. November 2012)

@8Felter7
Denn kannst mal gleich gucken, wie wir am Wochenende weiterkommen 

Ich hätte auch Lust aber in der Woche geht das bei mir leider nicht, denn schon eher am Wochenende.


----------



## stubenhocker (14. November 2012)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Hat einer Lust auf eine N8 Fahrt? Im dunkeln versteht sich .


 
Ich habe Lust, aber so spät keine Zeit, da ich am Donnerstag und Freitag um 03:30 aufstehe. Ausserdem ist mein 29er wegen Bremsenumbaus teildemontiert (werde/würde also mit dem Crosser fahren)

Alex


----------



## Lotte.2000 (14. November 2012)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Ich habe Lust, aber so spät keine Zeit, da ich am Donnerstag und Freitag um 03:30 aufstehe. Ausserdem ist mein 29er wegen Bremsenumbaus teildemontiert (werde/würde also mit dem Crosser fahren)
> 
> Alex



Ja dann auch mit dem Crosser . Mach mal einen Vorschlag, ich versuche mich anzupassen! 

Es grüßt René


----------



## stubenhocker (14. November 2012)

Ich bin für morgen Nachmittag schon zum RRfahren verabredet, da kann ich Abends nicht, Freitag eventuell.


----------



## 8Felter7 (14. November 2012)

ich kann heute leider nicht, da ich gestern meine Lampe verkauft habe und die neue heute leider noch nicht gekommen ist


----------



## EmDoubleU (15. November 2012)

Hi,

mit überstandenem Virusinfekt kann ich voraussichtlich Sonntag, an Licht soll es auch nicht mangeln, aber in meine Kondition sollte man nicht die größten Erwartungen setzen.

Ein 20er Schnitt um den Außensee schockt mich zwar nicht, aber bei euren sonstigen Ergebnissen schon. Vermutlich ist der 20er Schnitt arg untertrieben...


----------



## TigersClaw (15. November 2012)

Carpman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mit überstandenem Virusinfekt kann ich voraussichtlich Sonntag, an Licht soll es auch nicht mangeln, aber in meine Kondition sollte man nicht die größten Erwartungen setzen.
> 
> Ein 20er Schnitt um den Außensee schockt mich zwar nicht, aber bei euren sonstigen Ergebnissen schon. Vermutlich ist der 20er Schnitt arg untertrieben...



Schweriner See am Sonntag klingt gut. Wann und wo ist Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lotte.2000 (15. November 2012)

Carpman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mit überstandenem Virusinfekt kann ich voraussichtlich Sonntag, an Licht soll es auch nicht mangeln, aber in meine Kondition sollte man nicht die größten Erwartungen setzen.
> 
> Ein 20er Schnitt um den Außensee schockt mich zwar nicht, aber bei euren sonstigen Ergebnissen schon. Vermutlich ist der 20er Schnitt arg untertrieben...



Schade, dieser Sonntag ist Rennsonntag , Stevens Cyclocross Cup, wie die nächsten auch! 
Wird schon irgendwann mal wieder klappen.
Vielleicht sollten wir mal eine WE blocken um eine schöne gemeinsame Schwerin Umrundung zu fahren.
Mein Vorschlag: das Wochenende vor dem Fest - 22. oder 23.12.2012!

Es grüßt René


----------



## Visos (15. November 2012)

Moin!! Also ich würde vorschlagen das wir uns am Sonntag so gegen 16:00 bei der Aral tanke Güstrower Straße treffen und dann den außensee umrunden. Licht sollte jeder dabei haben;-)

Ich und felter werden das ganze schön in Ruhe angehen und sicherlich bei so 15-17kmh Schnitt bleiben

Wer Lust hat kann sich ja gerne anschließen;-)


----------



## 8Felter7 (16. November 2012)

Visos schrieb:


> werden das ganze schön in Ruhe angehen und sicherlich bei so 15-17kmh Schnitt bleiben


 
nur zur Info, beim letzten Mal waren wir etwas über 20 Km/h durchschnitt. und das war eigentlich auch ganz gemütlich gefahn.

also an alle die gerne mitfahren möchten, nich von den 15 - 17 km/h abschrecken lassen


----------



## TigersClaw (16. November 2012)

Wieso wollt ihr so spät los?
Wie wärs mit 10:00 Uhr?


----------



## 8Felter7 (16. November 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wieso wollt ihr so spät los?


 
weil das ne Lichterfahrt werden soll


----------



## Stollenfahrer (17. November 2012)

Hallo,

ist denn nun fürn Sonntag was geplant? 

Gruß Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Visos (18. November 2012)

In Anbetracht des Wetters ist es momentan etwas Unentschieden. Wenn dann schreib ich um 14:30 nochmal was ins Forum;-)


----------



## Visos (18. November 2012)

So also aufgrund des Wetters fahren wir heute nicht...
Hoffen wir mal das Dienstag alles halbwegs trocken ist;-)


----------



## stubenhocker (19. November 2012)

Ich könnte morgen Abend. Hat noch wer Lust auf die Neumühler Runde?
Alex


----------



## Lotte.2000 (20. November 2012)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Ich könnte morgen Abend. Hat noch wer Lust auf die Neumühler Runde?
> Alex



Das bekomme ich heute zeitlich wohl nicht auf die Reihe. Fahre dann ein wenig vor der Haustür.

Es grüßt René


----------



## stubenhocker (20. November 2012)

Schade.


----------



## 8Felter7 (20. November 2012)

ich kann leider auch nicht.  Abteilungsfeier bis 2100 oder länger. viel spaß trotzdem


----------



## Lotte.2000 (27. November 2012)

Heute wäre mal wieder eine gute Gelegenheit!


----------



## stubenhocker (28. November 2012)

Ja, wäre gut gewesen. Da bis zum Mittag niemand nachgefragt hat hab ich den Abend-Termin sausen lassen und bin nachmittags gefahren.


----------



## stubenhocker (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte heute eine kleine OP und daher eine Sportbefreiung für die nächsten 2 Wochen. Von mir gibts bis auf weiteres erstmal keinen Aufruf zur Neumüler Runde.
Gruß an alle,
Alex


----------



## 8Felter7 (3. Dezember 2012)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute eine kleine OP



dann schon dich mal, dass du bald wieder radeln kannst 

gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoepMoep (5. Dezember 2012)

Moin,

ich benötige mal kurzfristig Hilfe.

Ich suche bis heute Abend dringend eine *Möglichkeit* eine* Formula R1 neu zu befüllen und zu entlüften*.
Mir fehlen das "Spritzen"-Set und DOT4, also einfach alle benötigten Materialien.

Ich komme zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit im Umkreis von 20 km um SN vorbei und spendiere einen Kasten Getränke nach Wahl...
...die Bremsflüssigkeit wird natürlich extra bezahlt.


----------



## Visos (8. Januar 2013)

Moin und ein frohes neues jahr!!

ist denn die schweriner Bike gemeinde komplett in den winterschlaf gefallen??

oder gibts doch noch biker die trotz des absolut miesen grau in grau auf ihren bikes unterwegs sind??

MfG
Visos


----------



## stubenhocker (8. Januar 2013)

Visos schrieb:


> oder gibts doch noch biker die trotz des absolut miesen grau in grau auf ihren bikes unterwegs sind?



Bin heute bei Dauerregen 40 lockere Kilometer gefahren, Gesamtkilometer in 2013: 197 +Rolle. Also alles im Plan  
Gruß,
Alex


----------



## 8Felter7 (9. Januar 2013)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> bei Dauerregen 40 lockere Kilometer gefahren
> Gruß,
> Alex


 
du musst auch Langeweile haben... 

und mit Rolle meinst du einen kontrollierten Abstieg vom Gefährt oder was? 

und nächste Woche bist krank!


----------



## stubenhocker (9. Januar 2013)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> du musst auch Langeweile haben...


 
Ich bestimmt nicht. Mittlerweile muss ich am Schlaf sparen um alles zu schaffen.



8Felter7 schrieb:


> und mit Rolle meinst du einen kontrollierten Abstieg vom Gefährt oder was?


 
Nee, radfahren ohne das Zimmer zu verlassen.


----------



## 8Felter7 (9. Januar 2013)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Nee, radfahren ohne das Zimmer zu verlassen.


 
achsoo, auf dem Ergometer... ich dachte schon, du wärst die knapp 200 km dieses Jahr schon on the road gewesen. bei miesestem Wetter. Aber indoor geht das ja 

in einer Woche 197 Kilometer draußen wäre auch nich schlecht gewesen


----------



## stubenhocker (9. Januar 2013)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> achsoo, auf dem Ergometer... ich dachte schon, du wärst die knapp 200 km dieses Jahr schon on the road gewesen. bei miesestem Wetter. Aber indoor geht das ja
> 
> in einer Woche 197 Kilometer draußen wäre auch nich schlecht gewesen


 
Die 197 waren draussen, +2 mal Rolle (Hinterbautrainer mit eingespanntem Zweitrennrad), Ergometer ist so ein Ding ohne Räder


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (12. Januar 2013)

Steffen steht wieder aufm Schlauch! 
 @MoepMoep: schon entlüftet? Ich hätte alles da!


----------



## 8Felter7 (12. Januar 2013)

marcel_audi_s3 schrieb:


> Steffen steht wieder aufm Schlauch!



nix da! ich kannte das mit der "Rolle" einfach nur nicht. Aber dank Alex weiß ich das nun auch. So einfach is das...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoepMoep (12. Januar 2013)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> nix da! ich kannte das mit der "Rolle" einfach nur nicht. Aber dank Alex weiß ich das nun auch. So einfach is das...



Klar kennst du die Rolle! Bei dir ist nur immer nix zu sehen, weil du dabei so viel Staub aufwirbelst wie z.B. auf dem sandigen Feldweg. 

[email protected]_audi_s3: Habe das Rad einen Tag später verkauft. Wollte dem Kunden ein einwandfreies Rad übergeben, so hat er 50 Nachlass bekommen.


----------



## 8Felter7 (12. Januar 2013)

jaa genau, plötzlich bin ich einfach im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes wie vom Erdboden verschluckt  

aber so war ja nun nicht gemeint 

schönes Wochenende noch


----------



## Stollenfahrer (23. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ziemlich still geworden hier letzte Zeit, ich hoffe der "Winterschlaf" ist bald vorbei.

Gruß Jens


----------



## chaoskaefer (28. Februar 2013)

Nach längerer Zeit mal wieder ein "Moin" von mir. 
Winterschlaf hat es nicht gegeben. Am Wochenende mit meinen Lübecker Radkumpels 65 hammerharte Kilometer durch Schnee und Matsch. Weit entfernt von der Bestform ist man da natürlich völlig breit. Gestern Abend habe ic h den Neumühler und die Lankower Berge getestet, Schwerer Boden, aber es geht. Also, es kann wieder losgehen!

Gruß an alle

Hans


----------



## 8Felter7 (7. März 2013)

hab gestern mein Leatt zur Probe gefahren...
das tolle Foto hat Marcel dabei geschossen. 










*gefällt mir*


----------



## chaoskaefer (7. März 2013)

Sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (11. März 2013)

Fahrräder zu verschicken ist immer etwas aufwändig, deshalb hier ein Verkaufsangebot für den Schweriner Raum (auch wenns witterungstechnisch grad unpassend ist, vielleicht taugts aber als Ostergeschenk):

Zu verkaufen:

Noxon Kinderfahrrad, RH 30cm, Laufradgröße 20 Zoll, Nabendynamo, Licht vorn+hinten, 3-Gang-Nabenschaltung, Rücktritt, V-Brake vorn, Seitenständer, Gepäckträger, Kettenschutz 
gebrauchter, aber guter Zustand, Standort Schwerin
VHB: 130
















Alex


----------



## TigersClaw (11. März 2013)

Irgendwie verkaufen im Moment alle ihre 20er Bikes. Ein 24er bräuchte ich eher für meinen Neffen


----------



## 8Felter7 (23. März 2013)

Moin MÃ¤nner!

ich suche mindestens drei Leute, die mit uns vom 13.06. - 17.06. nach Braunlage kommen. Aufgrund unvorhergesehener UmstÃ¤nde sind uns nÃ¤mlich paar flÃ¶ten gegangen...

Unterkunft is geklÃ¤rt und Ãbernachtung fÃ¼r vier Tage wÃ¼rde bei 7 Personen cs. 75 â¬ kosten, bei 8 Personen 65 â¬. dann noch die Liftkarte fÃ¼r 4 Tage mit um die 120 â¬

es geht natÃ¼rlich um Deutschlands grÃ¶Ãten Bikepark!

vier Leute sind noch Ã¼brig von den anfangs 8  wenn jez also noch vier zusagen, wÃ¤re es perfekt...

also, worauf wartet ihr noch?


----------



## Stollenfahrer (23. März 2013)

@8Felter7

WÃ¼rde gerne mitkommen aber mein Urlaub fÃ¼r dieses Jahr ist schon verplant, Schadeð¥

GruÃ Jens


----------



## 8Felter7 (23. März 2013)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> Moin Männer!
> 
> ich suche mindestens drei Leute, die mit uns vom 13.06. - 17.06. nach Braunlage kommen. Aufgrund unvorhergesehener Umstände sind uns nämlich paar flöten gegangen...
> 
> ...



es gibt doch sicher noch mehr, die Lust haben ?


----------



## TigersClaw (29. März 2013)

4 Tage nur Bikepark? Der Harz hat doch viel mehr zu bieten


----------



## 8Felter7 (29. März 2013)

in der gegend is ja noch mehr los. aber hauptziel is braunlage ja. Interesse ?


----------



## TigersClaw (30. März 2013)

Generell ja. Ich könnte es aber nur kurzfristig entscheiden. Wo genau ist die Unterkunft?


----------



## 8Felter7 (30. März 2013)

schreib dir ne pm


----------



## 8Felter7 (10. April 2013)

Tach auch,

ich wurde zu einem Interview mit einem namhaften Bike-Magazin eingeladen und gefragt, ob ich dazu nicht zum Dirt Masters Festival 2013 nach Winterberg kommen würde...

jetzt die Frage an euch: 
*hat jemand Interesse, Lust und Zeit, mit mir am 17.05. nach Winterberg zu fahren und deutschlands größtes Bike Festival zu besuchen?*

**ich habe leider kein Auto und bin daher auf eure Hilfe/ Unterstützung angewiesen**

http://asc09.iphpbb3.com/forum/8603...13-20052013-dirt-masters-winterberg-t869.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (22. April 2013)

Ich würde gern wieder die Dienstags-Runde um den Neumühler See stattfinden lassen. Wie wärs denn morgen um 19 Uhr?

Alex


----------



## Lotte.2000 (22. April 2013)

Schöne Sache. Ich freu mich drauf. 
Hoffe das ich morgen wieder fit bin, das Wochenende hängt mit noch ein wenig in den Knochen ;-). 

Es grüßt René


----------



## stubenhocker (22. April 2013)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> das Wochenende hängt mit noch ein wenig in den Knochen ;-).


 
Dein Hamburg war mein Marlow .
Bis morgen!


----------



## Lotte.2000 (23. April 2013)

Ich würde nicht vor 19:30 am Treffpunkt sein. Würde auch in die Zweite Runde einsteigen, dann also 19:42 Uhr.  

Es grüßt René


----------



## stubenhocker (23. April 2013)

Dann machen wir 1930, passt mir auch besser. Ich werde aber nur eine oder 1,5 Runden (Ausstieg dann Friedrichsthal) fahren, muss morgen wieder früh raus.


----------



## stubenhocker (23. April 2013)

Was sagt denn die FullFaceFraktion? Ihr seid ja gestern schon gefahren, habt ihr heute auch wieder Bock?


----------



## 8Felter7 (23. April 2013)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Was sagt denn die FullFaceFraktion? Ihr seid ja gestern schon gefahren...


 
Woher weißt du das?? 

Das hat dir der Teufel gesagt 

ja also ich bin gestern zwei Runden gefahn (eine alleine, eine mit Denis)

dann sind wir noch ne Runde um den Lankower.

aufm Feld am Mühler hatten wir schöön Rückenwind... sehr geil

also heute 1930 or what??


----------



## stubenhocker (23. April 2013)

ich war grad hinterm Haus als ihr vorbeigefahren seid.
Bis nachher!


----------



## 8Felter7 (30. April 2013)

Moin Kollegen!

wo bleibt denn der heutige Aufruf? keine Lust oder hängt ihr vom Wochenende durch?

was haltet ihr von *1930*? hat ja letzte Woche auch in etwa hingehaun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harsenscharrs (12. Mai 2013)

hallo und so!! hätte da mal eine frage an euch,und zwar zieh ich demnächst von österreich nähe schwerin und mich würd es echt brennend interessieren wies bei euch so mit downhilln und so aussieht? kann man das bei euch oder muss man weiter weg fahrn?


----------



## 8Felter7 (12. Mai 2013)

lol! da bleib ma lieber in Österreich


----------



## stubenhocker (13. Mai 2013)

harsenscharrs schrieb:


> hallo und so!! hätte da mal eine frage an euch,und zwar zieh ich demnächst von österreich nähe schwerin und mich würd es echt brennend interessieren wies bei euch so mit downhilln und so aussieht? kann man das bei euch oder muss man weiter weg fahrn?


 
Servus und so,

downhilln kannst Du hier oben vergessen, da such Dir mal ne andere Freizeitbeschäftigung. Rennradfahren und Radfahren auf unbefestigten Wegen geht aber ganz gut.
Denn man tau!

Alex


----------



## harsenscharrs (13. Mai 2013)

danke für die raschen antworten!! auch wenn meine freude jetzt nicht mehr so groß is !! bleibt mir wohl nix anderes übrig als das mtb eizumotten und gegen ein paddelbot zu tauschen  weil wasser habt ihr ja genug!!


----------



## Lotte.2000 (14. Mai 2013)

Ich stehe 19:30 Uhr mit dem Crosser am Neumühler. Ich wollte mal die 40 Minuten knacken . Muss aber auch nicht. Ich würde mich auch auf eine Runde mit quatschen freuen. 

Es grüßt René


----------



## stubenhocker (14. Mai 2013)

Hi René,
da wäre ich gern dabei gewesen, ich bin aber heute Nachmittag schon mit 2 Freunden Rennrad gefahren. Wenn Du magst kannst Du gern noch vorbeikommen.
Die Neumühler Runde zur gewohnten Zeit kann ich erst wieder in der nächsten Woche mitfahren.
Schöne Grüße,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuyFawkes (14. Mai 2013)

Hat nicht jemand Bock auf ne Lewitzrunde?


----------



## stubenhocker (14. Mai 2013)

GuyFawkes schrieb:


> Hat nicht jemand Bock auf ne Lewitzrunde?


 
Mit mehr zeitlichen Vorlauf gern. Aber kein MTB.


----------



## 8Felter7 (15. Mai 2013)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> die 40 Minuten knacken


 
 Moin René!

hast geschafft?  

(hatte gestern leider keine Zeit)


----------



## Lotte.2000 (15. Mai 2013)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> Moin René!
> 
> hast geschafft?
> 
> (hatte gestern leider keine Zeit)



Ja. Wer hat eigentlich den Zettel mit dem Verweis aufs Forum an den Wochenenden Baum gemacht? Gute Idee!


----------



## stubenhocker (15. Mai 2013)

Was steht denn drauf?


----------



## stubenhocker (15. Mai 2013)

Ich bin morgen Nachmittag in der Malchower Ecke und fahre ca. um 1600 um den Plauer See- mag jemand mitkommen? René?


----------



## Lotte.2000 (15. Mai 2013)

Das ist zu früh für mich. Da bin ich noch im Job.


----------



## stubenhocker (15. Mai 2013)

Für mich ists dann schon Schicht 3.


----------



## Boshard (22. Mai 2013)

Moin Moin 

Was fahrt ihr so nur Touren?
mit MTB oder auch RR 



harsenscharrs schrieb:


> danke für die raschen antworten!! auch wenn meine freude jetzt nicht mehr so groß is !! bleibt mir wohl nix anderes übrig als das mtb eizumotten und gegen ein paddelbot zu tauschen  weil wasser habt ihr ja genug!!



Downhill geht auch bei uns im Norden 
wenn den must aber nach Teterow fahren da ist net strecke


----------



## 8Felter7 (22. Mai 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Downhill geht auch bei uns im Norden
> wenn den must aber nach Teterow fahren da ist net strecke


 
Moin,

Ecke Hannover geht auch was hab ich gelesen...

aber Teterow find ich nich so dolle. 300 m DH is ja eher nur ein Abschnitt als eine richtige Strecke. 40 Sekunden und man is unten (bin da selber schon gefahren).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (22. Mai 2013)

Teterow war ich selber noch net.
wusste nur das da was ist


----------



## teite (10. Juni 2013)

Moin,



Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Ich stehe 19:30 Uhr mit dem Crosser am Neumühler. Ich wollte mal die 40 Minuten knacken .
> Es grüßt René



Ich bin letzten Samstag den Neumühler See zum ersten mal dieses Jahr gefahren und hatte nach der Westhälfte einen Hungerast. 

Wie schafft man es aber in 40min um den ganzen See?  Seid ihr Profis?

Das ist mir irgendwie völlig unerklärlich, laut Tracks habe ich 9km/h Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit gehabt. 

Btw, jemand könnte mal den Baumstamm auf der Westseite wegmachen.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (10. Juni 2013)

Herzlich willkommen an dieser Stelle .

Vielleicht fahren wir ja mal eine Runden zusammen, ich wollte morgen Abend mein Fatty um den See scheuchen, das könnnte doch passen.
Treff 20 Uhr Parkplatz an der Schweinekurve.
Wer ist noch dabei? 

es grüßt René


----------



## stubenhocker (11. Juni 2013)

Ich kann leider nicht. Bin seit einigen Wochen intensiv mit meinem anderen Hobby beschäftigt und dafür heute Abend in Oslo.
Dir/Euch viel Spaß und bis bald,
Alex


----------



## 8Felter7 (11. Juni 2013)

Moin Männers!

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen an unser neues Mitglied teite! 

Marcel und ich sind gestern halb neun spontan noch ne Runde um den Schweriner Außensee in den Sonnenuntergang gefahn... _traumhaft_








* No Bike No Fun*
*



*​


----------



## MoepMoep (11. Juni 2013)

teite schrieb:


> Seid ihr Profis?



Hihi, es gibt immer ein paar Freaks, die wie Miguel Indurain auf Prolog um den Neumühler rasen.

Ich bin am Dienstag immer dabei, fahre aber 30 min eher los und wenn das Feld mich überrundet liege ich abseits der Strecke (konditionell begründet) im Busche. Daher stelle ich mich hier auch immer wieder neu vor. 

Ohne Rast geht es bei mir eh ned! Ich werd mal die Spinnweben vom MTB polken...
 @Steffen: scheene Bilder


----------



## zarea (11. Juni 2013)

MoepMoep schrieb:


> ... es gibt immer ein paar Freaks, die wie Miguel Indurain auf Prolog um den Neumühler rasen. ...


Jaja, so schreckhaft wie die Jogger und Gassigänger vom Weg hüpfen, hab ich mir schon mal sowas gedacht. 

Ich habs wohl mal in unter einer Stunde geschafft, aber da hat mich René schön gezogen. (Und wir hatten wegen der Dunkelheit die spaßigen Stellen ausgelassen.) 

Viel Spaß, heute Abend.


----------



## MoepMoep (11. Juni 2013)

Ich roll 19:30 Uhr an der SK lang. Wird bei mir aber keine Hetzerei! 

cya


----------



## Lotte.2000 (11. Juni 2013)

Dann bin ich auch 19:30 auf eine lockere Runde da. 

Es grüßt René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8Felter7 (12. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

wie war eure Runde gestern? 

ich hatte leider Teammeeting bis um 2000 und konnte somit leider nicht. 

seid ihr nun gemütlich oder "gemütlich" gefahn? 

wie haben sich Gregor und die Anstiege vertragen? 

mit oder ohne Pause? ^^

morgen gehts für mich und Kollegen mitm Downhill ab nach Braunlage!

ich freu mich schon riesig... und dann is da noch soo schönes Wetter


----------



## MoepMoep (12. Juni 2013)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> wie haben sich Gregor und die Anstiege vertragen?



Moin,

mein Verhältnis zu Anstiegen gleicht dem zwischen Nord- und Südkorea. Stetig angespannt und zeitweise kurz vor der Eskalation. 

Ich bin und bleibe halt Der-auf-dem-Deich-rollt-bei-Rückenwind, übrigens ist René mit seinem Fatty sehr rücksichtsvoll gefahren und hat mir 3 Pausen zugestanden. Meine Kondition ist wohl noch in den Weihnachtsferien 

Viel Spaß in Braunlage.


----------



## Boshard (12. Juni 2013)

Moin Moin 

sagt mal faht ihr ne runde am We?
würde mit fahren wollen mit meinem Fritzz.

Komme aber aus Wismar mit dem Auto.
Ist da in der nähe ein Parkplatz?

Gruß 
Patrick


----------



## 8Felter7 (12. Juni 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Ist da in der nähe ein Parkplatz?


 
Moin Patrick!

Ja da in der Schweinekurve sind gleich mehrere Parkmöglichkeiten, sodass du dein Auto einfach dort abstellen kannst. 

viel Spaß am We


----------



## Boshard (12. Juni 2013)

Schon mal danke für die antwort.
Aber wo genau ist die Schweinekurve?
Ist der Parkplatz kostenpflichtig?


----------



## 8Felter7 (12. Juni 2013)

MoepMoep schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mein Verhältnis zu Anstiegen gleicht dem zwischen Nord- und Südkorea. Stetig angespannt und zeitweise kurz vor der Eskalation.
> [...]


 Wasn geiler Vergleich! ich schmeiß mich weg vor lachen 
aber schön dass ihr euch vertragen habt...
René is halt ein netter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoepMoep (12. Juni 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Aber wo genau ist die Schweinekurve?
> Ist der Parkplatz kostenpflichtig?



Die SK ist B106 SN Umgehung / L042 Neumühler Straße und die Parkmöglichkeiten sind kostenfrei.


----------



## Boshard (12. Juni 2013)

ok 

giebt es alternativ noch eine navi adresse?
bin mir net sicher ob ich das bei googel-maps richtig gefunden habe

wer von euch fährt den am We und wann?


----------



## 8Felter7 (12. Juni 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> ok
> 
> 
> bin mir net sicher ob ich das bei googel-maps richtig gefunden habe



is richtig!


----------



## 8Felter7 (12. Juni 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> bin mir net sicher ob ich das bei googel-maps richtig gefunden habe



is richtig!


----------



## Boshard (12. Juni 2013)

Geile sache 

hätte den wer lust/zeit zum fahren?


----------



## Stollenfahrer (12. Juni 2013)

@ Boshard

Hallo,

wenn es nicht regnet, hätte ich lust zu fahren. Alternativ kannste auch in Friedrichsthal parken. Wenn du aus Wismar kommst, auf die Umgehungsstraße, dann Lankow abfahren, links abbiegen und dann die erste Ampel wieder links in die Wolfsschlucht.
Gruß Jens


----------



## Stollenfahrer (12. Juni 2013)

hat den nun schon jemand weggeräumt?


----------



## Boshard (13. Juni 2013)

Weg reumen wäre gut 
aber man kann auch bissen Erde und steine anschaufeln 
das sollte ne schicke Rampe ergeben


----------



## chaoskaefer (13. Juni 2013)

Stollenfahrer schrieb:


> hat den nun schon jemand weggeräumt?



Nein!!! Bin gestern Abend unvorbereitet mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit darauf zu und brauchte alle Kraft zum Bremsen, aber dann kommt man doch gut vorbei und wie ich felter kenne, springt der da locker drüber.


----------



## chaoskaefer (13. Juni 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Weg reumen wäre gut
> aber man kann auch bissen Erde und steine anschaufeln
> das sollte ne schicke Rampe ergeben



Das mit der Rampe wollen wir mal lieber lassen. Noch haben wir Frieden am Neumühler und das sollten wir auch beibehalten. Guckst du hier: https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8Felter7 (13. Juni 2013)

ich fände so einen kleinen kicker gar nich so verkehrt


----------



## 8Felter7 (13. Juni 2013)

ich bin seit des baumsturzes leider noch nich wieder um den mühler gefahn... ich guck mir das nächste woche mal an. und ja, notfalls spring ich drüber! aber nichts gegen nen kicker...


----------



## Boshard (13. Juni 2013)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> ich fände so einen kleinen kicker gar nich so verkehrt



Aber den Bitte mit Warn hinweiß.
''benutzen auf eigene Gefahr''


----------



## Unplugged (13. Juni 2013)

Moin! Sagt mal, in welche Richtung macht die Runde um den Neumühler See denn mehr Sinn? Ich bin hin und wieder mal in Wismar (bin dort geboren) und hab auch ab und zu das Bike dabei, das alles aber immer recht spontan, um den Neumühler bin ich jedenfalls noch nie gefahren.

Also wenn, dann fahr ich ab und zu mal mit dem Rad nach Schwerin, besuch dort ein, zwei Leute und dann hab ich halt manchmal noch Zeit


----------



## zarea (13. Juni 2013)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Sagt mal, in welche Richtung macht die Runde um den Neumühler See denn mehr Sinn?


Entgegengesetzter Uhrzeigersinn. Eigentlich ist es wurscht, aber die eine Treppe bei der Einfahrt Gewerbegebiet macht runter halt mehr Spaß, und die Umfahrung geht über eine Asphaltstraße, wer will das schon.

Ich fahre jedenfalls mal so und mal so.


----------



## chaoskaefer (14. Juni 2013)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Moin! Sagt mal, in welche Richtung macht die Runde um den Neumühler See denn mehr Sinn? Ich bin hin und wieder mal in Wismar (bin dort geboren) und hab auch ab und zu das Bike dabei, das alles aber immer recht spontan, um den Neumühler bin ich jedenfalls noch nie gefahren.
> 
> Also wenn, dann fahr ich ab und zu mal mit dem Rad nach Schwerin, besuch dort ein, zwei Leute und dann hab ich halt manchmal noch Zeit



Egal, rum kommst du auf jeden Fall und die Vorliebe wird sich dann rausstellen. Ich mach´s wie Zarea, am liebsten gegen den Uhrzeigersinn


----------



## MoepMoep (14. Juni 2013)

Gleichwohl ich nie gegen die Uhr fahren würde, empfehle ich in diesem Fall auch gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. 

PS: Wissend der Existenz des Marktforums, biete ich hier ohne großen Aufwand mal schnell was regional an.

Schwalbe Tubular Cement Schlauchreifenkleber 180g unbenutzt für 6  und POC Receptor Flow 59/62 XL-XXL einmal getragen für 38 . Treffen in SN ohne Versandkosten.


----------



## Stollenfahrer (15. Juni 2013)

Hier nochmal von umgestürzten Baum, dass Bild gibt die größe etwas besser wieder.
Zur Fahrtrichtung, ich fahr immer so, dass das Wasser auf meiner linken Seite ist, also gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. 

Gruß Jens


----------



## Boshard (15. Juni 2013)

der ist ja Groß 

auf dem könnt man ja schon rumfahen XD

Wer hat den lust Heute noch zufahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoepMoep (16. Juni 2013)

Moin,
also der Baum hat noch weitere Liebhaber gefunden. Eben hatten sich "Omi und Opi" dort ein Picknick genehmigt. Ich bin fast vom Rad gefallen, so verwundert war ich. 

Nach zwei Runden diese Woche um den Neumühler bin ich lebenslänglich gegen Gicht und Rheuma durch intensivste Ganzkörper-Brennessel-Geißelung am Ein- und Aussieg gewappnet! Und ich habe es mal unter 60 min geschafft, abzüglich der beiden Schlafapnoepausen.


----------



## Stollenfahrer (16. Juni 2013)

Hallo Gregor,
ich bin gestern Abend noch rumgefahren und das mit den Brennnesseln kann ich bestätigen. Haste am Südufer mitgekriegt, dass da auch ein Baum umgefallen ist.





und hier kommt man kaum noch durch.

Gruß Jens


----------



## MoepMoep (16. Juni 2013)

Hi Jens,

den großen Baum (Weide?) am Ufer der Schweinekurve hab ich auch gesehen. Der liegt zu Glück nicht auf dem Weg, war aber am Nachmittag ein schöner kleiner Sturm gewesen. 
Der letzte Kilometer nach der Treppe am Süd-West-Ende ist wahrlich stark verwachsen, da hätten die Büsche fast den Lenker verrissen!

Gruß Gregor


----------



## Stollenfahrer (16. Juni 2013)

liegt wohl am Wetter, warum da jetzt alles so zuwächst.
Hier der Baum, der auch umgefallen ist


----------



## zarea (16. Juni 2013)

Gestern Abend mal wieder um den Neumühler gefahren, zumindest von Wolfsschlucht links rum bis kurz vor Schweinekurve.
Ich finde der Baum auf der Westseite liegt ganz gut. Geradeaus war doch sowieso langweilig, wegen mir kann er ruhig liegen bleiben, außerdem ist der alte Weg schon fast nicht mehr zu sehen.


----------



## stubenhocker (17. Juni 2013)

Soo schlimm ists doch nicht mit dem Baum. Und das Gestrüpp: je mehr und öfter gefahren wird, desto weniger wächst der Weg zu 

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaoskaefer (17. Juni 2013)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Soo schlimm ists doch nicht mit dem Baum. Und das Gestrüpp: je mehr und öfter gefahren wird, desto weniger wächst der Weg zu
> 
> Alex



Stimmt und außerdem kommen bekanntlich nur die Harten in den Garten. Trotz Baum, Regen und Matsch am Samstag fröhliche 46 min.


----------



## 8Felter7 (20. Juni 2013)

sieht ja alles abenteuerlich aus was da anscheinend alles am Neumühler See passiert 

Braunlage war cool. Wir hatten immer bestes Wetter und dabei haben  wir uns ordentlich im Bikepark ausgetobt


----------



## Stollenfahrer (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

hier nur mal zur Info, weil man an der Stelle ein hohes Tempo drauf hat. Das ist der Weg zum Sumpf, wo die beiden Holzbrücken sind.







Gruß Jens


----------



## chaoskaefer (24. Juni 2013)

Danke


----------



## Boshard (24. Juni 2013)

WTF und das von som bissen wind 

Kann man da noch vorbei fahren?
ansonsten muss da ein NorthShore hin


----------



## Stollenfahrer (24. Juni 2013)

@Boshard ich schätze mal, dass der oben liegende Baum vorgeschädigt war und den darunter liegenden mitgerissen hat.
Vorbeifahren geht leider nicht, ich bin gestern oben rum vorbei. Auf der höhe ist weiter links zum See runter noch ne Holzbrücke, aber da versperren die Baumkronen der umgestürzten Bäume den Weg.

Gruß Jens


----------



## MoepMoep (24. Juni 2013)

Stollenfahrer schrieb:


> ... ich schätze mal, dass der oben liegende Baum vorgeschädigt war ...



... aber nicht durch Sturm oder Krankheit, sondern weil ihr da alle immer so vorbeirast, Banausen!


----------



## Boshard (24. Juni 2013)

Den müsse das mal wehr weg reumen 
Giebt den wehn der Dafür zuständig ist?


----------



## Stollenfahrer (24. Juni 2013)

@_Boshard_,

ich denke mal das kann man beim Forstamt anfragen, welcher Förster zuständig ist. Von Eigeninitiative würde ich aber abraten.
Ich hab gerade gelesen, das es im Staatswald(ich hoffe mal das trifft auf den Wald um den Neumühler zu) erlaubt ist, Holz von gefallenenden, dürren und angefaulten Bäumen(durchmesser nicht größer als 10cm) für den Privatgebrauch zu sammeln. Trifft ja denn auf unsere Stämme *nicht* zu. Über Wegräumung konnte ich nichts finden, aber das ist wohl auch Aufgabe des zuständigen Försters.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Boshard (24. Juni 2013)

Jop das meinte ich.
mal fragen beim Forstamt ob die das weg machen wurden 

oder Fragen ob man das Holz haben darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stollenfahrer (24. Juni 2013)

@Boshard

kostenlos wirst du das Holz bestimmt nicht kriegen und das wegräumen der Stämme verursacht auch Kosten. Vielleicht läuft einem ja mal der zuständige Förster vors Fahrrad, den man denn mal fragen könnte, ob eine Beseitigung der Stämme geplant ist.


----------



## Stollenfahrer (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

also für den Wald um den Neumühler See ist das Forstamt Radelübbe zuständig und ich konnte auch die Nummer des zuständigen Revierförsters finden. Bei Gelegenheit ruf ich mal an und frage vorsichtig nach.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Boshard (24. Juni 2013)

Na das man das Holz nicht Kostenlos bekommt ist doch klar .
Aber die Holz preise Schwanken stark .
Und das sind 2 gleich 2 Bäume.
Nee bis nach wismar ist zuweit und da must locker 4 oder 6mal fahren.
dat lont sich net für mich.


----------



## zarea (24. Juni 2013)

An dieser Stelle hätte ich gerne gewusst, wie das, neben den Wurzelkratern liegende, Kernmantelseil in diese Geschichte passt?
Komischer Zufall. 

Wenn man den Hang etwas hoch schiebt, kann man zumindest wieder runter rollen. 
Hoch fahren, geht dann wahrscheinlich erst, wenn genug runter gerollt sind. Mal sehen, wie lange die Bäume liegen. 



PS: Wenn Euch der Förster vors Fahrrad läuft: bremsen!!!


----------



## 8Felter7 (24. Juni 2013)

zarea schrieb:


> Wenn Euch der Förster vors Fahrrad läuft: bremsen!!!


 
guter und wichtiger Tipp!  
den brauchen wir schließlich noch...

ich schmeiß mich weg


----------



## chaoskaefer (24. Juni 2013)

zarea schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle hätte ich gerne gewusst, wie das, neben den Wurzelkratern liegende, Kernmantelseil in diese Geschichte passt?
> Komischer Zufall.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zarea (24. Juni 2013)

na z.B. so eines: http://cerva.de/media/images/popup/71212-213_p1.jpg

bisschen schmutziger natürlich, aber eine ganz schöne Länge.


----------



## chaoskaefer (24. Juni 2013)

zarea schrieb:


> na z.B. so eines: http://cerva.de/media/images/popup/71212-213_p1.jpg
> 
> bisschen schmutziger natürlich, aber eine ganz schöne Länge.



Ach ja ;-) Und so eines lag da also. Was schlussfolgerst du daraus, denn irgendwas scheint dir diesbezüglich ja im Kopf herum zu gehen.


----------



## zarea (25. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht ist es auch nur Zufall. Aber was macht mitten im Wald, (an der Bahnlinie) so ein Seil?


Vielleicht wollte ich da einer nen Kletterpark bauen. Und es hat nicht funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaoskaefer (25. Juni 2013)

zarea schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es auch nur Zufall. Aber was macht mitten im Wald, (an der Bahnlinie) so ein Seil?
> 
> 
> Vielleicht wollte ich da einer nen Kletterpark bauen. Und es hat nicht funktioniert.



Möglich ist das. Vielleicht wollte sich aber auch jemand aufhängen und es hat nicht geklappt, weil der Baum umgekippt ist


----------



## bertoderbaer (26. Juni 2013)

-


----------



## mrtommyt (30. Juni 2013)

die bäumchen liegen immer noch da...


----------



## Stollenfahrer (30. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

das mit den Bäumen wird wohl noch dauern. 
Ich war Freitag am Passower See, der liegt nördlich von Lübz. Da ist ein ca: 3,5km langer Rundkurs um den See, mit sehr vielen Holzbrücken, einer Holztreppe und Wurzeltrails. 
Hier mal Bilder davon.

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/n2/5e/n25eb6foeim1/large_IMG_0473.jpg?0

http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/q3/gk/q3gkg30wqwbv/large_IMG_0475.jpg?0

http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/w5/ht/w5ht9lzgirqw/large_IMG_0477.jpg?0

Ich bin mit dem Zug nach Parchim gefahren und von da aus denn mit dem Rad zum Passower See.

Gruß Jens


----------



## teite (7. Juli 2013)

Hello again 



8Felter7 schrieb:


> auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen an unser neues Mitglied teite!



Danke für die herzliche Begrüßung! 

Gestern am Samstag habe ich den Neumühler See wieder unsicher gemacht.






Die Bäume in der Nähe der Bahnlinie sind leider immer noch da und das Umschieben ist etwas schwierig durch das ganze Laub am Hang.






Auch sonst scheint der Regen der letzten Wochen dem Zustand der Wege und Begrenzungen zugesetzt zu haben.






Aber es ist jedesmal ein Erlebnis die Runde geschafft zu haben. 

Grüße Stefan


----------



## MoepMoep (7. Juli 2013)

Moinschön,

nennt zufällig jemand einen Abzieher für die Hollowgram SL Kurbel sein Eigen? Werde wohl die Lager wechseln müssen. 
Bei Hinweisen einfach ne PN senden, dann bekomme ich es zeitnah mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (7. Juli 2013)

MoepMoep schrieb:


> Moinschön,
> 
> nennt zufällig jemand einen Abzieher für die Hollogram SL Kurbel sein Eigen? Werde wohl die Lager wechseln müssen.
> Bei Hinweisen einfach ne PN senden, dann bekomme ich es zeitnah mit.



Wie schaut der den aus???

Ich hab nur sowas wie auf den Bild


----------



## MoepMoep (7. Juli 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Wie schaut der den aus???




Sind zwei Innengewinde, eins mit Inbus und das zweite dann als Widerlager. http://r2-bike.com/cannondale-si-hollowgram-kurbelabzieher


----------



## Boshard (7. Juli 2013)

Sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen.
Funzt den kein normaler abzieher?


----------



## MoepMoep (7. Juli 2013)

Wenn die Kurbelarme richtig auf die Sternachse gezogen sind, braucht man schon ein Werkzeug, welches gleichmäßig die Kurbel löst. Absolut keine Lust etwas zu zerwürgen.


----------



## Boshard (7. Juli 2013)

Der löst es gleichmäßig 

solange gewinde und co gleich sind passt der.

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...eher-universal-mit-Griff-.html?xtcr=17&xtmcl=


----------



## Stollenfahrer (7. Juli 2013)

@teite

Kann es sein, dass ich dich gestern erschreckt habe?


----------



## MoepMoep (7. Juli 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Der löst es gleichmäßig...



...passt aber leider nicht. Vielen Dank erst mal für die Mühe Boshard. 

Ich habe mal schnell eingekauft. Sollte nun mal jemand Probleme mit SI Hollowgram oder ein- und auspressen von BB30ern haben, dann kann er mich ja antexten.
Der Ceramic-Müll fliegt raus und ein Paar gute 6806 2RS von SKF finden ein neues Heim.


----------



## teite (7. Juli 2013)

Hallo Stollenfahrer,



Stollenfahrer schrieb:


> @teite
> 
> Kann es sein, dass ich dich gestern erschreckt habe?



Kann ich mich gar nicht dran erinnern überhaupt andere Biker gesehen zu haben, wo soll es denn gewesen sein?

Erschreckt haben mich höchstens die unvermeidlichen Hunde. Einen Zivilisten habe ich noch in voller Abfahrt verschreckt. 

Grüße


----------



## Stollenfahrer (7. Juli 2013)

Ich dachte, weil dein Rad so aussieht, wie das von dem, den ich Gestern erschreckt hatte. Naja, hätte ja sein können. War übrigens kurz vor der Stelle, wo man mal kurz aufs Feld  und dann gleich wieder rein fährt( Richtung Südufer ) Uhrzeit ca: zwischen 15 und 16Uhr.


----------



## teite (7. Juli 2013)

Stollenfahrer schrieb:


> Ich dachte, weil dein Rad so aussieht, wie das von dem, den ich Gestern erschreckt hatte. Naja, hätte ja sein können. War übrigens kurz vor der Stelle, wo man mal kurz aufs Feld  und dann gleich wieder rein fährt( Richtung Südufer ) Uhrzeit ca: zwischen 15 und 16Uhr.



Naja ich bin erst ca 17Uhr an der Stelle gewesen. Allerdings bin ich wirklich beim Rausfahren vom Wald aufs Feld vom Pedal gerutscht weil ich wegen Gegenverkehr unerwartet bremsen musste. Falls die Zeit passt, könnte es das gewesen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stollenfahrer (7. Juli 2013)

Nein, die Person war vor mir am schieben. Vom Pedal gerutscht bin ich aber auch.ð


----------



## TigersClaw (23. August 2013)

Moin Schweriner. Ist heute so ab 17:00 Uhr jemand am Neumühler unterwegs? Ich werde späten Nachmittag so 2-3 entspannte Runden fahren.


----------



## 8Felter7 (23. August 2013)

ich bin heute Morgen schon ne Runde rum und werd heute Abend mit Stollenfahrer den Schweriner Innen- und Außensee "bezwingen".

aber viel Spaß


----------



## TigersClaw (23. August 2013)

Wann und wo startet ihr denn?


----------



## MoepMoep (23. August 2013)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> ...heute Abend mit Stollenfahrer den Schweriner Innen- und Außensee "bezwingen"...



Moin,
mit dem MTB? Gibt es denn da eine gute Strecke oder fährt man sich da die Stollen platt? Bin vor 3 Wochen mit dem RR die Runde gefahren, waren ca. 90km, aber mit dem MTB hätte ich da keine Lust.


----------



## 8Felter7 (23. August 2013)

Start und Treff 1730 Siegessäule.

dann gehts über den Franzosenweg bis nach Raben Steinfeld und da unten Einstieg See. immer am Wasser lang (mit dem RR nich zu empfehlen) und dann später das kurze Stück Radweg bis zum Außensee und doch auch immer am wasser um den See. ich würde sagen, mit RR alles eher nich so schön. denn da geht es oft durchn Wald und über Brücken und Wurzeln... irgendwann kommst dann Schloss Willigrad raus und dann gehts Radweg durch Bad kleinen über Seehof bis nach Schwerin (Klinikum) gut, RR is auf den kurzen Asphaltstücken sicher die bessere Wahl, aber das geht dann mal nich anders.


----------



## MoepMoep (23. August 2013)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> Start und Treff 1730 Siegessäule.



Leider zu kurze Vorwarnzeit, hätte die Runde direkt am Wasser gern mal ausprobiert. Next time...

Mit den RR habe ich das Wasser kaum gesehen. Selbst am LKA entlang war die Straße ja so beschissen, haben die Deppen die ehemalige Fahrbahn völlig untauglich für Inliner und RR gemacht , dass die Landschaft kaum begutachtet werden konnte.

Viel Spaß


----------



## mrtommyt (23. August 2013)

@_MoepMoep_: wieviel km sind das..die erwähnten 90?
 @TigersClaw: neongrünes shirt?


----------



## EmDoubleU (23. August 2013)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> ... irgendwann kommst dann Schloss Willigrad raus und dann gehts Radweg durch Bad kleinen über Seehof bis nach Schwerin (Klinikum) gut...



Hi,

Bad Kleinen kommt vor Wiligrad... 

... und man muss bei Wiligrad nicht auf den Radweg wechseln, sondern kann bis Wickendorf direkt am See langfahren, das ist auch der für das MTB spaßigere und deutlich anspruchsvollere Teil. 

Einzige Ausnahme vom Rundweg am Westufer des Schweriner Außensees ist ein kurzes Stück durch das EFH-Gebiet nach dem Campingplatz Seehof, das sind aber geschätzt vielleicht nur 500m.

Reicht schon, dass man von Rampe aus diesen "neuen" Radweg mit dem beschissenen, groben Belag fahren muss, dass man sich selbst mit 2,4"-Reifen auf einen schönen Feldweg wünscht... 

PS:
Innen- und Außensee sind mit dem MTB dann so etwas über 70km inkl. An-/Abfahrt Schweriner Innenstadt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoepMoep (23. August 2013)

mrtommyt schrieb:


> @_MoepMoep_: wieviel km sind das..die erwÃ¤hnten 90?



Es waren genau 87km, aber mit Abfahrt/Ankunft Pampow. Das GPS hatte sich wegen Low-Akku mehrfach deaktiviert. Daher sind die Daten zu dem MyTracks-Screen unbrauchbar, es wurden nur 80km dokumentiert.

Ich bin die Runde zum ersten mal gefahren und habe nun einige Anmerkungen, der Abschnitt B106 (LÃ¼bstorf-Zickhusen) war sehr gefÃ¤hrlich. Selbst am WE ist es nicht ratsam dort zur Mittagszeit mit dem Rad gegen die PKW-Schlangen anzutreten!



Carpman schrieb:


> Reicht schon, dass man von Rampe aus diesen "neuen" Radweg mit dem beschissenen, groben Belag fahren muss, dass man sich selbst mit 2,4"-Reifen auf einen schÃ¶nen Feldweg wÃ¼nscht...


Haha, ich kannte den Abschnitt noch mit dem PKW und hatte mich wirklich auf die Zeit nach der Sperrung gefreut. Aber den Belag hatte ich so nicht in Erinnerung, es war doch alles viel breiter und glatter? Selbst mit 25mm und nur 7 Bar auf dem RR ist es wie ParisâRoubaix.


----------



## TigersClaw (23. August 2013)

mrtommyt schrieb:


> @_MoepMoep_: wieviel km sind das..die erwähnten 90?
> @TigersClaw: neongrünes shirt?



Ich war nicht am Neumühler. Hab mich kurzentschlossen 8Felter angeschlossen und das Schlusslicht gespielt. Danke das ihr mich mitgenommen habt


----------



## zarea (23. August 2013)

MoepMoep schrieb:


> ... der Abschnitt B106 (Lübstorf-Zickhusen) war sehr gefährlich. ...


Aaalllter, mit dem Fahrrad auf der B106, bist Du lebensmüde. 




MoepMoep schrieb:


> ... Selbst mit 25mm und nur 7 Bar auf dem RR ist es wie ParisRoubaix.


Genau deshalb fahre ich schon lange ein grobstollig, ballonbereiftes Fully.Weil die befestigten Wege in und um Schwerin einfach &$§%" sind.


----------



## MoepMoep (23. August 2013)

Das war meine eigene Dummheit. Hätte ich mir die Stecke vorher angeschaut, dann wär ich über Willigrad gefahren. 
Mein Revier ist eher Richtung Hagenow raus und dann über Wittenburg zurück, da ist es auch unter der Woche entspannt. Radweg getrennt zur Fahrbahn. :thumbup: Da lebt man länger.


----------



## Stollenfahrer (23. August 2013)

@TigersClaw 
Schade das du nicht mehr mitfahren wolltest, ist echt ne schöne Strecke dort.
 @MoepMoep
wenn du willst, könnte man sich ja mal für ne Runde verabreden. Ein paar Bilder zur Strecke findest du bei mir im Album unter "Schweriner See".

Gruß Jens


----------



## MoepMoep (23. August 2013)

Die direkte Uferstrecke hört sich sehr interessant an und die Bilder machen Lust auf mehr. Einfach immer 6h vorher im Forum Bescheid geben, wenn es sich einrichten lässt ist man dabei. 
Da wird man hoffentlich nicht wie am Neumühler auf eine zweite Runde bequatscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (26. August 2013)

Der Schweriner See ist ziemlich genial mit dem MTB.

Jens, mir lag euer Tempo einfach nicht. Ich fahre lieber entspannt . 

Ist jemand am Sonntag bei der Petermännchen RTF dabei?


----------



## MoepMoep (27. August 2013)

RTF, WE, WTF. Bin leider zu der Zeit an der Nordsee. Da wär ich gern bei gewesen, wünsche gutes Wetter und eine tolle Tour.


----------



## zarea (27. August 2013)

Ditt hier?

Müsste man ja mal mit fahren, wenn die schon vor der Haustür starten.
Aber ich könnte nur mit Traktorreifen oder 26" ungeschalten. Vielleicht die kürzeren Strecken.


----------



## MoepMoep (27. August 2013)

Genau des, bei einer RTF gehts auch mit MTB. Ein Bekannter ist die HH Cyclassics mit Gepäckträger gefahren.


----------



## stubenhocker (28. August 2013)

Ich willkanndarfmuss am Freitag mit dem Rad von IKEA/Rostock nach Schwerin fahren und suche die verkehrsärmste Strecke für Rennrad oder Crosser. Jemand einen Vorschlag oder nen Link fürs Garmin?
Danke schonmal,
Alex


----------



## TigersClaw (28. August 2013)

Die schönste Strecke ist eindeutig oben an der Ostseeküste entlang bis Wismar. Zwischen Wismar und Schwerin musste Dir dann was suchen.


----------



## Boshard (28. August 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die schönste Strecke ist eindeutig oben an der Ostseeküste entlang bis Wismar. Zwischen Wismar und Schwerin musste Dir dann was suchen.



ja das ist meine Lieblings route mit dem RR  (Neubukow-Wismar)
Schön an der ostsee und am Salzhaff lang


----------



## TigersClaw (28. August 2013)

Mit dem Rennrad verpasst Du aber das schönste Stück, zwischen Warnemünde und Kühlungsborn.


----------



## Boshard (28. August 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Mit dem Rennrad verpasst Du aber das schönste Stück, zwischen Warnemünde und Kühlungsborn.



Ich glaub die Runde mit dem Fritzz ist Mord 
sind ca.87Km


----------



## TigersClaw (28. August 2013)

Sowas fährt man auch nicht mit dem Fritzz, sondern mit Hardtail oder meinetwegen Crosser 

Ich bin sie vor 4 oder 5 Wochen ab Güstrow gefahren, 149km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (28. August 2013)

Ein Hardtail hab ich net 
Hab nur das Fritzz und Rennrad


----------



## TigersClaw (28. August 2013)

Du hast auch nicht nach einer möglichen Route gefragt


----------



## Boshard (28. August 2013)

mit dem Fritzz fahr ich lieber im Wald , Kiesgrube , Feldwege oder
mal ne kleine entspannte Tour 

Rennrad gerne mal ne gruße runde (50-80km) oder zur Arbeit 

Aber noch ein zusätzlichemtb wäre gut 
nur kein plan welches


----------



## TigersClaw (28. August 2013)

Aktueller Stand etwa 9.8 kg, Tendenz fallend


----------



## Boshard (28. August 2013)

Schickes Teil 

Aber das Kostet bestimmt gut zaster 

Was für ein Rad  ist das genau?


----------



## TigersClaw (1. September 2013)

Das ist ein GT Zaskar Carbon Pro 2013er Modell.


----------



## stubenhocker (3. September 2013)

*Donnerstag ist der neue Dienstag!*​ 



 
Zeit, die Lichterfahrt um den Neumühler See wieder aufleben zu lassen:​ 
Donnerstag(s) / 19:30 Uhr / Schweinekurve​ 
Noch Fragen? Fragen!​ 
(um zahlreiches und pünktliches Erscheinen wird gebeten)​ 
Alex​


----------



## Boshard (3. September 2013)

Was für ein licht hat du da auf dem Foto?

Hmm lust hätte ich auch mal wieder das Tesla Rauszuholen 
Wenn ich das Zeitlich schaffe und Wetter ist gut komm ich mit.
Binn den Zwar erst mitten in der nacht zuhause aber das ist egal


----------



## stubenhocker (3. September 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Was für ein licht hat du da auf dem Foto?


 
Dämmerlicht. 
Lampe ist eine MJ 808 oder so (schon 4 Jahre her)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (3. September 2013)

Ah das ist der Lupine Tesla Clone 
na den bin ich mal auf den Vergleich gespannt 

Ich muss mein Tesla mal raussuchen und laden


----------



## 8Felter7 (3. September 2013)

Wetter wird morgen und Donnerstag gut. ich bin dabei


----------



## MoepMoep (3. September 2013)

Super Idee Alex, aber mit Startzeit 19:30 Uhr ist es wohl erst auf der zweiten Runde dunkel. Die erste findet dann im Zwielicht statt, das ist doch schlecht fürs Auge. 

Würde ggf. nächste Woche einsteigen, such grad einen Radweg nach Sylt. :what:


----------



## Boshard (3. September 2013)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> Wetter wird morgen und Donnerstag gut. ich bin dabei



Hoffen wir mal we auch 
den ist ja Opel-Treffen in Wohlenberg


----------



## 8Felter7 (3. September 2013)

MoepMoep schrieb:


> Super Idee Alex, aber mit Startzeit 19:30 Uhr ist es wohl erst auf der zweiten Runde dunkel. Die erste findet dann im Zwielicht statt, das ist doch schlecht fürs Auge.



Ich hab vorhin halb acht mal rausgeschaut und muss Gregor da Recht geben: is wirklich noch sehr hell vor 2000... ne Stunde später sieht es da schon besser aus


----------



## mrtommyt (3. September 2013)

Wenn meine müden, alten Knochen mit machen würde ich mich vielleicht für eine Runde dazu gesellen. Ob ich dann dem Tempo folgen kann sei dahin gestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (4. September 2013)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> ne Stunde später sieht es da schon besser aus


 
Beim Start eine Stunde später hätte ich eine Stunde weniger Schlaf, und da ich am Freitag um 03:40 aufstehe..... Ausserdem ist es dann in wenigen Wochen um 1930 wirklich dunkel.


----------



## Boshard (5. September 2013)

Wer ist den Heute mit dabei?


----------



## stubenhocker (5. September 2013)

Ich


----------



## 8Felter7 (5. September 2013)

Ich


----------



## mrtommyt (5. September 2013)

Meld


----------



## Boshard (5. September 2013)

Werde mich den bei 18uhr auf den weg machen 
Von Wismar nach Schwerin dauet ja ein bissen.
Baustelle soll ja auch noch sein.

Noch Klamotten zusammen suchen und Rad einladen.

Sehen und den an der Scheine Kurve 
Bin mit meinen Corsa c  da (Dunkel Blau)


----------



## 8Felter7 (5. September 2013)

Ich fahr 1915 los und bin dann kurz vor halb da...


----------



## Boshard (5. September 2013)

War doch ganz lustig 
und schnell die runde 

Wie gesagt würden noch mal mit mechen wen es passt
Geren auch paar mal wenn es hell ist 

Obwohl dunkel auch ganz  geil ist


----------



## mrtommyt (5. September 2013)

War ne schöne runde, hat spaß gemacht - obwohl ich fest stellen musste, dass mein licht doch sehr bescheiden ist und die brille eindeutig zu dunkel 

Gruß
Tommy


----------



## Boshard (5. September 2013)

mrtommyt schrieb:


> War ne schÃ¶ne runde, hat spaÃ gemacht - obwohl ich fest stellen musste, dass mein licht doch sehr bescheiden ist und die brille eindeutig zu dunkel
> 
> GruÃ
> Tommy



Ja ne Klare Brille Brauch ich auch noch 
Hab mal geschaut was Glaser fÃ¼r meine Radar kosten wÃ¼rden 
80â¬ 

Ich glaub ich klapper morgen mal die BaumÃ¤rkte ab 


Schau mal hier wegen deinen Licht Problem 

Sigma Powerled EVO 
http://www.sigmasport.de/at/produkte/beleuchtung/powerlights/powerled_evo/?punkt=features

Sigma Karma EVO 
http://www.sigmasport.de/at/produkte/beleuchtung/powerlights/karma_evo/?punkt=features


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8Felter7 (6. September 2013)

320 und 900 Lumen?? die taugen doch auch nich mehr als die Tommy schon hat...

nimm lieber eine von Magicshine

http://www.lohenstein.de/Fahrradbeleuchtung/?gclid=CPva59y2tbkCFYWN3godbhYAiw

ich hab ne 808 mit stärkerem Akku und die hast ja heute gesehn... auf der Site sind noch mehr.


----------



## stubenhocker (6. September 2013)

Schöne Runde!
Bei Radbrillen sind Wechselgläser zwar ganz schön, aber auch unpraktisch- man wechselt doch nicht ständig. Ich habe mir im vergangenen Jahr eine Brille mit selbsttönenden Gläsern gekauft und bin damit super zufrieden.
Bis bald,
Alex


----------



## mrtommyt (6. September 2013)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Ich habe mir im vergangenen Jahr eine Brille mit selbsttönenden Gläsern gekauft und bin damit super zufrieden.
> Bis bald,
> Alex


na die ich hatte tönt auch selbst...hab mir mal ne einfache [FONT="]ALPINA Fahrradbrille Tri-effect bestellt...mal schaun  ... licht muss erst mal warten

schöne restwoche noch

gruß
tommy[/FONT]


----------



## Boshard (6. September 2013)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> 320 und 900 Lumen?? die taugen doch auch nich mehr als die Tommy schon hat...
> 
> nimm lieber eine von Magicshine
> 
> ...



Mein Tesla hat nur 600Lumen.
Hab von den Sigma mal einet test gesehen ,
da waren die nicht so Schlecht 

Und im Sigma Video gehts das auch von der Ausleuchtung her.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8Nkzj8HDNOQ


----------



## Stollenfahrer (6. September 2013)

Ich empfehle die Magic Shine MJ816E, Bilder siehe Galerie.

Gruß Jens


----------



## mrtommyt (7. September 2013)

Sieht ganz gut aus...mal schaun


----------



## mrtommyt (9. September 2013)

Was kann man zu der mj856 sagen...brauchbar?


----------



## Boshard (10. September 2013)

Was soll die den kosten?

bei 1600Lumen ist ne schöne Lichtleistung 

Hier mal was zum lesen 
http://www.ralle-k.de/seite48a.html


----------



## mrtommyt (10. September 2013)

mit helmset + versand 132.-â¬ ... hier

hab jetzt doch einfach mal gekauft...vielleicht komm ich ja nochmal in die verlegenheit dies jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (12. September 2013)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> *Donnerstag ist der neue Dienstag!*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

An die, die heute beim Treff sein werden: ich kann nicht versprechen pünktlich zu erscheinen, vielleicht schaffe ich es gar nicht. Also: nicht warten.
Viel Spaß!

Alex


----------



## 8Felter7 (12. September 2013)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> An die, die heute beim Treff sein werden: ich kann nicht versprechen pünktlich zu erscheinen, vielleicht schaffe ich es gar nicht. Also: nicht warten.
> Viel Spaß!



Du wirst es schon schaffen. Ich glaube fest an dich 

ich werde 1930 an der Kurve stehn...
Wer hat noch Lust auf ne gemütliche Runde?


----------



## mrtommyt (12. September 2013)

Gemütlich evtl. Kann aber nix genaues sagen. Also auch nicht warten...


----------



## mrtommyt (12. September 2013)

mmh...keiner da, dann werden ich mal ne Runde drehen...


----------



## stubenhocker (12. September 2013)

Wie vermutet- nicht geschafft.


----------



## mrtommyt (12. September 2013)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Wie vermutet- nicht geschafft.



Nächste mal 

Steffen war doch noch da, war ne lockere entspannte Ründe. Genau das richtige zum Feierabend...und eine gute Neuigkeit: der Baum is zur Hälfte zerlegt so das man rüber steigen (einige sicher auch springen) kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8Felter7 (12. September 2013)

mrtommyt schrieb:


> Steffen war doch noch da



hattest du Zweifel?? Wenn ich sage dass ich komme, dann komm ich auch!

ja war ne schöne entspannte Runde.


----------



## 8Felter7 (12. September 2013)

mrtommyt schrieb:


> Neuigkeit: der Baum is zur Hälfte zerlegt



und wer hat sich gekümmert? Hä? Hä? 

Papa Steffen macht dat schon. Meine Mail und das Telefonat haben den richtigen Nerv getroffen. Und nun is der obere von beiden weg...


----------



## 8Felter7 (12. September 2013)

zur Info:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=702062479823214&set=o.148758101822837&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## 8Felter7 (13. September 2013)

bin eben noch ne Kontrollrunde gefahn und nun ist der Baum komplett weg und wir können wieder schön den "Berg" runterschreddern 

geil


----------



## zarea (13. September 2013)

Da war doch schon fast ein Weg oben rum. Nicht mehr lange, und die hätten den Baum auch liegen lassen können. 

Edit:


8Felter7 schrieb:


> zur Info:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=702062479823214&set=o.148758101822837&type=1&permPage=1


Diesen Sonntag?


----------



## 8Felter7 (13. September 2013)

zarea schrieb:


> Diesen Sonntag?



steht doch alles da  einfach auf "zurück zum Album" klicken und dann hast die Übersicht... also ja, diesen Sonntag. für alle die sich vorher nicht im Bolero angemeldet haben -> spätestens um 1100 vor Ort sein. Start ist 1130.


----------



## Boshard (13. September 2013)

Schön das der baum weg ist


----------



## 8Felter7 (13. September 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Schön das der baum weg ist



Danke! endlich spricht das mal einer aus


----------



## mrtommyt (14. September 2013)

*daumen hoch*


----------



## mrtommyt (14. September 2013)

So, wenn das Wetter und die Arbeit mit spielt, bin ich Donnerstag mit licht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (14. September 2013)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> steht doch alles da  ...


danke. 

Ach ja, und wegen dem Baum:
Schön, dass Du Dich da so engagiert hast, nun können die Wanderer wieder gefahrlos laufen. 
Allerdings war das mal wieder eine Stelle, die noch nicht so ausgefahren war, wo es mal ein bisschen knifflig war, ob man da überhaupt lang kommt.
Um den restlichen See müssen erst noch Dosen hingestellt werden, um es technisch anspruchsvoll zu machen. Daher auch meine verhaltene Freude.
Verzeihung.


----------



## TigersClaw (15. September 2013)

mrtommyt schrieb:


> *daumen hoch*



Hast Du meine Nachricht bei Facebook nicht bekommen, bezüglich der MTB Gruppe?


----------



## mrtommyt (15. September 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Hast Du meine Nachricht bei Facebook nicht bekommen, bezüglich der MTB Gruppe?



Bin geneigt zu behaupten..nö


----------



## Stollenfahrer (15. September 2013)

@zarea
es geht um die beiden Bäume hier






die sind jetzt weg und vorbeifahren konnte man dort bestimmt nicht. Im Winter bei Schnee und Eis wäre es bestimmt lustig geworden, den Steilhang dort hoch und runter zu schieben. Der Baum weiter oben liegt aber noch und kann meinetwegen auch liegen bleiben. Wenn du technisch anspruchsvolle Strecken suchst, kann ich dir den Schweriner See empfehlen, besonders das Stück von Görslow bis nach Leezen (direkt am Wasser) ist jetzt bei Nässe besonders anspruchsvoll.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Stollenfahrer (15. September 2013)

und so siehts jetzt dort aus.

Gruß Jens


----------



## zarea (15. September 2013)

Stollenfahrer schrieb:


> @_zarea_
> es geht um die beiden Bäume hier


Ja genau die.



Stollenfahrer schrieb:


> die sind jetzt weg und vorbeifahren konnte man dort bestimmt nicht.


Als ich da letztes Mal vorbei gefahren bin (also fast), wäre ich mit dem SSP beinahe hoch gekommen, mit dem MTB hätte es vielleicht funktioniert. Aber das obere Stück liegt ja noch da, vielleicht versuch ich es nächstes Mal. 
Bei Schnee gebe ich Dir recht.



Stollenfahrer schrieb:


> das Stück von Görslow bis nach Leezen (direkt am Wasser) ist jetzt bei Nässe besonders anspruchsvoll.


Joa, da haste wohl recht. Vor allem da, wo der Weg praktisch ins Wasser gefallen ist.


----------



## Stollenfahrer (15. September 2013)

@zarea
das hätte ich gerne gesehen, wie du da hochfährst.

Am Schweriner See gibts viele abenteuerliche Stellen, wie z.B. diese hier 





bei Nässe kaum zu überwinden.

Gruß Jens


----------



## zarea (16. September 2013)

Ja, die Stelle kenne ich auch. Sieht auf dem Foto nicht so schlimm aus, aber bei Nässe kommste da kaum zu Fuß längs.
zumindest war das mal so.


----------



## 8Felter7 (19. September 2013)

fährt heute jemand mit licht um den mühler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrtommyt (19. September 2013)

ich werd mich enthalten ... leider


----------



## Boshard (19. September 2013)

ICh leider auch net.

Aber nächstes we könnten wir doch mal versuchen?


----------



## 8Felter7 (3. Oktober 2013)

liegt ihr alle krank im Bett oder warum noch kein Aufruf für heute


----------



## Boshard (3. Oktober 2013)

Ja start doch einen


----------



## 8Felter7 (3. Oktober 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Ja start doch einen



Ok, dann Aufruf: Heute *1930

Schweinekurve *


----------



## Boshard (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich konnte net 

Wer war noch da?

We wäre ne Möglich 
Nur Wetter soll net so toll werden 

Aber wen den bringst du deine Digi mit 
Und ich wieder die GoPro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrtommyt (4. Oktober 2013)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> liegt ihr alle krank im Bett oder warum noch kein Aufruf für heute



Sieht fast so aus wenn das so weiter geht...


----------



## 8Felter7 (4. Oktober 2013)

ja ich stand gestern Abend alleine am Neumühler... durfte dann allein fahn. 

ich bin zumindest gesund und fit. und fahr nachm Mittag noch zum Innensee, meine neue Lieblingsstrecke


----------



## Boshard (4. Oktober 2013)

@ 8Felter7

morgen ne Runde fahren??


----------



## Boshard (5. Oktober 2013)

Heute ne schöne Runde mit  8Felter7 gefahren 
war wieder sehr gut und lustig


----------



## 8Felter7 (5. Oktober 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> war wieder sehr gut und lustig













ja war echt ne coole Aktion
an alle kranken Fahrer: werdet schnell wieder gesund, damit wir wieder zusammen cc rocken können


----------



## Boshard (5. Oktober 2013)

CC Rocken?


----------



## 8Felter7 (5. Oktober 2013)

cross country! was anderes machen wir hier doch nich...


----------



## mrtommyt (6. Oktober 2013)

Sieht nach Spaß aus... Bei mir sieht's eher anders aus. Akku von MS is zurück, das Problem is immer noch das gleiche


----------



## Boshard (11. Oktober 2013)

mrtommyt schrieb:


> Sieht nach Spaß aus... Bei mir sieht's eher anders aus. Akku von MS is zurück, das Problem is immer noch das gleiche



Hätest mal eine Funzel von Lupine genommen  

Schau mal in die Aktuelle Bike Ausgabe 11/2013
Da ist ein kleiner Lampentest

Ich Persönlich hab mir heute erstmal nen neuen Lampenhalter gebaut 
den zum Biken war mit dat zuwindig!


----------



## Boshard (11. November 2013)

@_8Felter7_ @_mrtommyt_

Wie schaust aus am Freitagabend Neumüle Rocken?
  Hat wer Lust Drauf , 2Runden wären aber gut?

 Alle anderen könne auch gerne mit machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrtommyt (11. November 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> @_8Felter7_ @_mrtommyt_
> 
> Wie schaust aus am Freitagabend Neumüle Rocken?
> Hat wer Lust Drauf , 2Runden wären aber gut?
> ...



moinsen, mal schaun was das wetter und die gesundheit sagt...aber für mich wohl eher nur eine runde


----------



## Boshard (11. November 2013)

mrtommyt schrieb:


> moinsen, mal schaun was das wetter und die gesundheit sagt...aber für mich wohl eher nur eine runde



Hört sich schon mal gut an


----------



## zarea (11. November 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> ...
> Alle anderen könne auch gerne mit machen


In der Woche ist es eher schlecht.


----------



## Boshard (11. November 2013)

zarea schrieb:


> In der Woche ist es eher schlecht.



Freitag ist doch schon wochenende
oder must du da noch Arbeiten?


----------



## zarea (11. November 2013)

Jup, da muss ich wohl arbeiten, nur bis ca. Mittag, aber die Autobahn ist lang, wa?


----------



## Boshard (11. November 2013)

Wie wiet must den fahren?

Dachte ja so an 18-19uhr


----------



## zarea (11. November 2013)

Nein, 18-19h sind zu viel. 
Aber wenn nicht ganz tolle Sachen passieren, bin ich erst 18-19Uhr daheim, hungrig, durstig ... müde ... Da ist nix mit radeln. 

Aber wer weiß, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Stollenfahrer (11. November 2013)

Wenn das Wetter gut ist, mach ich auch mit.

Gruß Jens


----------



## 8Felter7 (11. November 2013)

laut Weather Pro soll es nur noch morgen regnen und wen es die Tage wirklich trocken bleibt, bin ich selbstverständlich auch dabei 

ach und wer es noch nicht gesehen und geliked hat 

http://youtu.be/0-JzfKQR4m8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stollenfahrer (12. November 2013)

@Felter
Willst jetzt doch noch fahren? 

Gruß Jens


----------



## 8Felter7 (12. November 2013)

Stollenfahrer schrieb:


> @_Felter_
> Willst jetzt doch noch fahren?
> 
> Gruß Jens



Nein, normal nich, aber wenn Pat schon fragt, dann muss ich einfach mit 

Das sind so diese besonderen Umstände, die eine Ausnahme zulassen ^^


----------



## Boshard (12. November 2013)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> Nein, normal nich, aber wenn Pat schon fragt, dann muss ich einfach mit
> 
> Das sind so diese besonderen Umstände, die eine Ausnahme zulassen ^^



Wie soll oder darf ich das den verstehen Steffen?


----------



## 8Felter7 (12. November 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Wie soll oder darf ich das den verstehen Steffen?



Na einfach dass das ein besonderer Anlass is wenn du extra aus Wismar angefahren kommst. da überleg ich mir das halt nochmal. kommt ja eher selten vor...


----------



## Boshard (13. November 2013)

Ja steffen da hast du Recht 



Hier mal eine kleine Inspiration für alle Nachtschwärmer , die mit ihrem Originalem Helmhalter unzufrieden sind.

  Sollte auch bei den Magic Lampen Funktionieren.



Bei Interesse Poste ich eine Stückliste und Bauanleitung.


----------



## 8Felter7 (13. November 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Hier mal eine kleine Inspiration für alle Nachtschwärmer die nicht mit ihrem Originalem Helmhalter unzufrieden sind.
> 
> Sollte auch bei den Magic Lampen Funktionieren.
> 
> ...



an sich nich schlecht und praktisch wenn man die Magicshine in die GoPro Schiene klicken kann, aber ich hab kein Bock meinen schweren Akku irgenwo aufm Rücken zu tragen, da klemm ich den für meinen Teil lieber ans Unterrohr und lass die Lampe vorne am Lenker... trotzdem sehr innovativ 

ach und du meintest wohl im Text, wer nicht zufrieden ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (13. November 2013)

Akku am Helm hab ich auch erst ausprobiert.
  Ist aber nicht so gut.

  Bei Meiner Lupine Tesla ist eine Verlängerungskabel mit bei.
  Ist bei den Magic kein Kabel mit bei?

  Entweder hab ich den Akku im Rucksack oder mach den am Gürtel Fest.


----------



## 8Felter7 (13. November 2013)

ich habe weder Verlängerung noch Rucksack noch Gürtel wenn ich im CC unterwegs bin...


----------



## Stollenfahrer (13. November 2013)

@Felter 
und zu Trinken auch nicht


----------



## Boshard (13. November 2013)

Welche Startzeit wollen mir den nehmen?

  Und wer ist mit dabei?


Für Freitag 15.11.2013 um ??Uhr

Dabei sind:
  Boshard


----------



## Stollenfahrer (13. November 2013)

Ich würde 19:00 Uhr vorschlagen.

Dabei sind:
Boshard
Stollenfahrer


----------



## 8Felter7 (13. November 2013)

Stollenfahrer schrieb:


> Ich würde 19:00 Uhr vorschlagen.
> 
> Dabei sind:
> Boshard
> Stollenfahrer



du hast Feltherr und Mr. T vergessen 

und ja genau, Trinken hab ich auch standardmäßig auf den Status "nicht eingepackt" gesetzt


----------



## Boshard (14. November 2013)

OK machen wir 19uhr 

Treffen uns den Neumüle am Parkplatz 
kann de da mein Auto (Dunkelblauer Corsa C)  wieder hinstellen 

Wie ist das Wetter in SN?

*Dabei sind:*
Boshard
Stollenfahrer     
8Felter7
mrtommyt


----------



## 8Felter7 (14. November 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> OK machen wir 19uhr
> 
> Treffen uns den Neumüle am Parkplatz



welchen Parkplatz in Neumühle meinst du?

ich hoffe du meinst Treffpunkt Schweinekurve am Neumühler See. denn da kann man wie immer ungehindert parken...

also bis morgen 1900 Schweinekurve 

und das Wetten is gut hier! trocken und leicht bewölkt

is echt ein Graus deine Texte zu lesen. kurz drüberschaun bevor du postest


----------



## Stollenfahrer (14. November 2013)

Hallo Boshard,

ich denke mal du meinst Wetter, also für morgen 19:00UHR ist Nebel, schwacher Wind aus SW (2Bft), 4°C und ne Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit von 10% vorausgesagt.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Boshard (14. November 2013)

Jop ich meine Schweinekurve , net drauf 
bisschen Nebel ist net schlimm

Wie ist die Strecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8Felter7 (14. November 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Wie ist die Strecke?



waldig, blättrig und im Abgang sandig


----------



## Stollenfahrer (14. November 2013)

und stellenweise matschig ð


----------



## Boshard (14. November 2013)

Ihr beiden seit mit zwei      

Wollte wissen ob es ne Schlammschlacht wird oder nicht
weil wenn ja den brauch ich sonntag keine Gesichtsmaske machen


----------



## Stollenfahrer (14. November 2013)

Wie geschrieben, es ist alles dabei Schlamm, nasse BlÃ¤tter, Sand usw.ð


----------



## teite (14. November 2013)

Stollenfahrer schrieb:


> Wie geschrieben, es ist alles dabei Schlamm, nasse Blätter, Sand usw.



Ein wenig holzig ist auch dabei.


----------



## Boshard (14. November 2013)

ist das Foto Aktuell?


----------



## teite (14. November 2013)

Nicht ganz. Es ist vom Reformationstag also 14tage alt.


----------



## Stollenfahrer (15. November 2013)

Da kann man aber gut dran vorbei bzw. unten durch fahren


----------



## 8Felter7 (15. November 2013)

Stollenfahrer schrieb:


> Da kann man aber gut dran vorbei bzw. unten durch fahren



Ja ich hab den Weg  da so schön freigeräumt, dass man da mittlerweile drunter durchrasen kann 

ich freu mich schon auf nachher :j


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrtommyt (15. November 2013)

Hast jetzt auch ein bundeswehrmesser


----------



## 8Felter7 (15. November 2013)

mrtommyt schrieb:


> Hast jetzt auch ein bundeswehrmesser


Nein ich habe kein Bundeswehrmesser. 

aber da wir grade drüber sprechen:

Pat - nimmst deins mal bitte mit?! da kann man noch was bearbeiten


----------



## Stollenfahrer (15. November 2013)

ja nimm mal was mit, damit wir die beiden anderen Bäume auch aus dem Weg kriegen bzw. den Weg frei machen


----------



## Boshard (15. November 2013)

@_8Felter7_ jop ich pack das Taschenmesser ein 
  Oder doch gleich  lieber die Husqvarna 545?
  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTYG3NV5Uo8"]Husqvarna 545 Auto Tune maken noodles - YouTube[/nomedia]


  Kein BW-Messer Kaufen !!!!
  Verstößt gegen das Waffengesetz , Wegen der Einhandöffnung !

  Lieber das Victorinox Trailmaster ! 
http://www.victorinox.com/ch/produc...-Messer-Linerlock-111-mm/Trailmaster/0.8463.3


----------



## Stollenfahrer (15. November 2013)

warum denn nicht geich [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sf_zD45iRx0"]V8 chainsaw 9 - YouTube[/nomedia] mitnehmen, aber mal im ernst, eine Klappsäge wäre besser als ein Messer oder ne Kettensäge(für die du denn noch den Schein brauchst).


----------



## 8Felter7 (15. November 2013)

ich bin gespannt mit welcher Ausrüstung wir letzten Endes nachher ans Werk gehen 

Ich verfüge leider nur über ein Küchenmesser ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stollenfahrer (15. November 2013)

also ich hab ne 40cm Machete und ein kleines Beil zu Hause, für unsere Sachen wäre aber ein Fuchsschwanz, ne Bügelsäge oder eine Klappsäge besser geeignet.

Und Steffen ich meine jetzt nicht den Baum von teites Bild, sondern die beiden anderen, die mitten auf dem Weg liegen.


----------



## 8Felter7 (15. November 2013)

Stollenfahrer schrieb:


> Und Steffen ich meine jetzt nicht den Baum von teites Bild, sondern die beiden anderen, die mitten auf dem Weg liegen.



ich hatte dich schon verstanden


----------



## Boshard (15. November 2013)

Hab erst mal fix die Winterreifen aufs Auto gebaut 

  Fritzz liegt auch schon im Auto , muss noch Klamotten packen.

  Ich  fahr so bei  18uhr los.  
  Bei mir zieht der olle Nebel auf 

  Zur Kettensäge  den Sägeschein hab ich 



Stollenfahrer schrieb:


> also ich hab ne 40cm Machete und ein  kleines Beil zu Hause,
> für unsere Sachen wäre aber ein Fuchsschwanz, ne  Bügelsäge oder eine Klappsäge besser geeignet.
> 
> Und Steffen ich meine jetzt nicht den Baum von teites Bild, sondern die beiden anderen, die mitten auf dem Weg liegen.



[FONT="]Unterschätz mein Taschenmesser net [/FONT]


----------



## Stollenfahrer (15. November 2013)

Ich werde auch 19:00 am Startpunkt sein,trotz leichter Schmerzen von meinem Sturz am Mittwochð. 
Utensilien zur Trailpflege nehme ich nicht mit.


----------



## Boshard (15. November 2013)

Ich hab die Fiskars Säge eingepackt.
hab den Rucksack eh mit und so schwer oder sperrig ist die nicht.


----------



## Stollenfahrer (15. November 2013)

Gut, hoffentlich reicht die fÃ¼r unsere Zwecke. 
Dann bis nachher ð


----------



## Stollenfahrer (15. November 2013)

Achso, warm anziehen, denn zur Zeit haben wir -0,3Â°Cð


----------



## mrtommyt (15. November 2013)

Muss ich noch nen Anhänger für kaminholz mitbringen?


Bin grad am überlegen, ob die Lampe bei dem Nebel auf dem Helm Sinn macht *grübel*


----------



## Boshard (15. November 2013)

den hänger las mal zuhause


----------



## Boshard (15. November 2013)

Ich mach maich mal auf den weg 
bis nachher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrtommyt (15. November 2013)

so...war ne schöne Runde, hat Spaß gemacht...thx - n8


----------



## 8Felter7 (15. November 2013)

mrtommyt schrieb:


> so...war ne schöne Runde, hat Spaß gemacht...thx - n8



ja fand ich ich auch. war ne coole Aktion heute zu fünft.

Das Spätschicht-Räumkommando


----------



## Stollenfahrer (15. November 2013)

Ja echt gut und Steffen, das nÃ¤chste mal den Klappspaten nicht vergessenð


----------



## 8Felter7 (16. November 2013)

Stollenfahrer schrieb:


> Ja echt gut und Steffen, das nÃ¤chste mal den Klappspaten nicht vergessenð



Ja, ich mach mich Sonntagnachmittag mal ans Werk


----------



## mrtommyt (16. November 2013)

Wann will der Klappspaten denn morgen los?


----------



## 8Felter7 (16. November 2013)

weiß noch nich genau wann ich zurück bin. aber auf jeden fall noch im hellen. willdt du mich ein bisschen unterstützen? kann ich dich spontan anrufen?


----------



## mrtommyt (16. November 2013)

Wollte gegen 1300...


----------



## Stollenfahrer (16. November 2013)

Nabend,

ich möchte morgen vormittag noch ne Runde um den Schweriner Innensee drehn (ohne Trail, also ab Görslow Radweg)

Wer mitkommen möchte ist willkommen. Treffpunkt wäre denn vorm Schloss an der Siegessäule.

Start: 10:00- 11:00 ( noch verhandelbar)
KM: ca 40
Dauer: ca 2h

Gruß Jens


----------



## mrtommyt (16. November 2013)

Hängt von Steffen ab, würde sonst mit kommen 1000. aber ruhig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stollenfahrer (16. November 2013)

Ruhig ist kein Problem und 10:00Uhr geht auch i.O.


----------



## Stollenfahrer (16. November 2013)

@mrtommyt

Steffen wird um 10Uhr bestimmt noch nicht zu Hause sein.


----------



## mrtommyt (16. November 2013)

Jep, der schafft das nich. Dann bin ich 1000 vorm Schloss. Aber wie gesagt...ruhig


----------



## Stollenfahrer (16. November 2013)

Ja, kein Problemð
Dann bis morgen


----------



## 8Felter7 (16. November 2013)

ja das schaff ich leider nicht :\ viel Spaß! Wetter wird ja bombe


----------



## mrtommyt (17. November 2013)

Schöne Runde...aber für mich doch nich so ganz ruhig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stollenfahrer (17. November 2013)

War doch ne schöne Runde und ein 24er Schnitt ist doch auch nicht schlecht @mrtommyt


----------



## Stollenfahrer (21. November 2013)

Hallo Leute,

heute mal ein Aufruf von mir.

Morgen, 19.00Uhr, Nachtfahrt am Neumühler See.
Treffpunkt: Schweinekurve
Wer macht mit????

Gruß Jens


----------



## 8Felter7 (21. November 2013)

Stollenfahrer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> heute mal ein Aufruf von mir.
> 
> ...



Feltherr is dabei


----------



## mrtommyt (21. November 2013)

kann freitag leider nicht...euch viel spaß


----------



## TigersClaw (21. November 2013)

Moin Schweriner, sagtmal, in meiner Karte ist zwischen Rerik und Kühlungsborn direkt an der Küste ein Weg eingezeichnet. Kann jemand von euch die Existens und die Fahrbarkeit dieses Weges bestätigen? Ich kenne dort nur den Fernradweg.


----------



## Stollenfahrer (21. November 2013)

Da muss ich mal meinen Bruder fragen, der ist da mal langgefahren. @TigersClaw


----------



## Stollenfahrer (21. November 2013)

@TigersClaw

so, ich hab mit ihm gesprochen und er sagte, das der Weg auf Höhe Riedensee nicht existiert, er musste da durch den FKK Strand(loser Sand, Steine) schieben.Danach konnte er wieder fahrn, aber leider ist er vor Meschendorf wieder abgebogen.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Boshard (21. November 2013)

@TigersClaw

 zeig mal die Karte bitte
  mit was willst da lang düsen ?
  Direkt am Wasser lang wird schwer



  Zur not Straße lang so kommst direkt zum Radweg.



  Mit Freitag bin ich raus !
  Sprunggelenk verstaucht und irgend was mit der Wade


----------



## TigersClaw (21. November 2013)

Guggt ma hier:





Die gestrichelte Linie zwischen Meschendorf und Rerik.


----------



## Stollenfahrer (21. November 2013)

also bei OSM ist der Weg blau gestrichelt und es sind auch Unterstände eingezeichnet. 
Einfach mal probieren, der schöne Trail an der Steilküste entschädigt dann.

Gruß Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (22. November 2013)

Bin mir nicht zu 100% sicher 
aber da ist ein weg , nur in welcher form weiß ich jetzt nicht.

nur am See glaube ich ist keiner


----------



## mrtommyt (24. November 2013)

strecke um den neumühler scheint wieder baumfrei zu sein...auch felters rampe is wech...die zufahrt auf den acker ist in uhrzeigerrichtung jetzt für autos gesperrt (zaun) und der weg ein wenig überpflügt


----------



## Stollenfahrer (24. November 2013)

Hallo @mrtommyt

jetzt haben wir wieder freie Fahrtð

GruÃ Jens


----------



## Stollenfahrer (7. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin gerade um den Neumühler See gefahren und es liegen schon wieder einige Bäume auf der Strecke.

Gruß Jens


----------



## 8Felter7 (8. Dezember 2013)

Stollenfahrer schrieb:


> es liegen schon wieder einige Bäume auf der Strecke.
> 
> Gruß Jens



Beweisfotos?
- und wie siehts mit Schnee auf der Strecke aus? oder is nur gatschig?


----------



## Stollenfahrer (8. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, 

Beweisfotos hast du und fahrbar war die Strecke gestern auch. Das übliche, von trocken, matschig bis Schnee und ein wenig Eis. 

Gruß Jens


----------



## 8Felter7 (30. Dezember 2013)

für alle die es noch nicht gesehen haben:

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/33196



und an alle die ich morgen nicht mehr sehe schonmal einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr! Feiert ordentlich damit wir uns im neuen Jahr wieder voll und ganz aufs Biken konzentrieren können


----------



## mrtommyt (30. Dezember 2013)

Schönes Video... Wo ist das Pinnow?

Auch von mir allen einen guten Rutsch ins Neue...


----------



## 8Felter7 (30. Dezember 2013)

mrtommyt schrieb:


> Schönes Video... Wo ist das Pinnow?



Danke und nein das ist nicht Pinnow. Das ist die Tour Raben Steinfeld - Pinnower See - Godern - Vorbeck - Gneven - Winston Golfclub - Naturlehrpfad und was du im Video siehst ist der Naturlehrpfad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (1. Januar 2014)

Ich wünsche allen Bikern ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr 2014. 
Auf das Ihr Eure Ziele erreicht.


----------



## mrtommyt (5. Januar 2014)

So-erstes Ziel erreicht. Runde um den Neumühler  . Die Strecke ist wieder baumfrei (außer die im Wald stehen). Zwei liegen noch, sind aber umfahrbar. Den mitlaufenden Hund hab ich en Spaziergängern auch wieder gebracht...fängt doch gut an das Jahr


----------



## stubenhocker (10. Januar 2014)

Mal ein bisschen OT: ich suche einen Alu-Schweißer in oder bei Schwerin, der mir ein ca. 2x1x2m großes Gestell aus 3cm Alu-Vierkant-Profilen schweißen kann. Konkret gehts um sowas:






Kann mir jemand helfen?
Gruß,
Alex


----------



## mrtommyt (10. Januar 2014)

Versuchs mal bei Bauwesta Metallbau in Strahlendorf...


----------



## stubenhocker (10. Januar 2014)

Danke für den Tipp, aber Metallbaufirmen kann ich ergoogeln. Mir gings eher um "Nachbarschaftshilfe".


----------



## mrtommyt (10. Januar 2014)

Alu kann nicht jeder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (2. März 2014)

Tag zusammen,
sagt mal, gibts da am Neumühler See Ärger?
Wie ich das letzte Mal da lang gefahren bin, stand hinten am Feld  ein Stück Zaun, und zumindest vor zwei Wochen war die kleine Brücke zwischen Wald und Morast weg gesägt. Die Brücke war doch nicht morsch. Seit ich da lang fahre ist da eine Brücke, die wurde mehrmals erneuert.
Weiß einer, was da los ist?


----------



## Stollenfahrer (2. März 2014)

Hallo, 
ich schätze mal, dass der Bauer nicht will, dass auf seinen Feldern rumgefahren wird (Motorräder) und deshalb wurde bestimmt auch die kleine Brücke zersägt, damit keiner mehr zu den Feldern kommt.  Ist aber alles nur Spekulation und genaues weiß ich auch nicht. Bis jetzt bin ich immer gut rumgekommen.
Gruß Jens


----------



## 8Felter7 (2. März 2014)

Ja ich bin da letzte woche auch noch rumgekommen und da war noch kein zaun. Aber die Brücke is bisschen im arsch ja... man kommt aber rüber und auch komplett rum. Ich glaube jens hat rechtund der Bauer möchte keinen da langfahn sehn. Wobei das sicher gegen die motocrosser und weniger gegen uns Mountainbiker gerichtet ist. Trotzdem doof so.


----------



## mrtommyt (2. März 2014)

Bin heut gut rum gekommen. Der Zaun steht schon länger, möchte behaupten seit letztem Jahr. Der Zustand der kleinen Brücke is aber abenteuerlich und dahinter versinkt man im Matsch Dank der Motorräder. Ist aber alles fahrbar. Für den einen Baum der unterwegs weg ist, ist aber ein neuer dazu gekommen


----------



## zarea (2. März 2014)

Hi,
ja, der Zaun ist schon länger da (3m lang auf der anderen Seite vom Feld, vorm Dorf. soll wohl die Zufahrt sperren, jetzt geht der Weg drum rum.)
Der Matsch ist schon seit Anbeginn der Zeit da. ;-) Der kommt nicht durch die Motorradfahrer.

Ich kann den Bauern allerdings auch verstehen. Die Motobikes fahren quer übern Acker und die Griller drehen auf dem Feld um. Und die neueste Autospur geht just zum Hochsitz.
Wenns denn davon kommt.


----------



## 8Felter7 (2. März 2014)

also für mich ist das eher ne Schranke als ein Zaun... aber die hat ja noch nie gestört seitdem sie da Anfang Herbst 2013 hingestellt wurde


----------



## Stollenfahrer (2. März 2014)

Für uns ja eh egal, weil wir ja von der anderen Seite kommen und sollte es doch mal Probleme geben, kann man ja Gewohnheitsrecht geltend machen. 
Gruß Jens


----------



## Boshard (16. April 2014)

Moin Leute kennt jemand von euch die Runde?
Wie ist die Möglich zufahren?

http://www.outdooractive.com/de/rad...den-aussensee-am-schweriner-see/1386273/#fu=1


----------



## Stollenfahrer (16. April 2014)

Hallo,
eigentlich ganz gut, spannend wird es aber erst ab Bad Kleinen, da ist es dann fast so, wie am Innensee. Achso, könnte Stellenweise noch etwas matschig sein.

Die Strecke bei deinem link, ist der Fahhradweg, es gibt auch ne Strecke direkt am Wasser von Bad Kleinen bis nach Wickendorf.

Gruß Jens


----------



## 8Felter7 (16. April 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Moin Leute kennt jemand von euch die Runde?
> Wie ist die Möglich zufahren?
> 
> http://www.outdooractive.com/de/radfahren/mecklenburgische-
> seenplatte/perlen-um-den-aussensee-am-schweriner-see/1386273/#fu=1


Ja das is die normale Außensee Runde. Wenn du aus Schwerin kommend den Paulsdamm langfährst musst du kurz vor Rampe links zum See abbiegen und dann fährst die Runde rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (16. April 2014)

Hört sich schon mal gut an.

Hat einer eine Brauch bare Wegbeschreibung direkt am Wasser lang?


----------



## Stollenfahrer (16. April 2014)

Der größte Teil der Strecke ist ja schon ausgeschildert (T9), du musst nur in Bad Kleinen zum Wasser runter, am besten ne App(z.B. Scout) mit OSM Karte benutzen, da ist der Weg eingezeichnet.

Gruß Jens


----------



## 8Felter7 (16. April 2014)

Stollenfahrer schrieb:


> Der größte Teil der Strecke ist ja schon ausgeschildert (T9), du musst nur in Bad Kleinen zum Wasser runter, am besten ne App(z.B. Scout) mit OSM Karte benutzen, da ist der Weg eingezeichnet.
> 
> Gruß Jens


oder er fährt Freitag, Samstag oder Sonntag mit mir einmal rum, dann zeig ich ihm die Strecke


----------



## EmDoubleU (16. April 2014)

Moin!

Das sieht nach der eher gemäßigten und relativ langweiligen Variante der Außenseeumrundung aus, zuviel asphaltierte Radwege und Ortsnähe. Auf der Westseite des Schweriner A-Sees kann man bis auf kurze Ausnahmen komplett unten am Wasser bleiben, da sind einige knackige Teilstücke bei. Insgesamt dann aber deutlich schöner und MTB-tauglicher. Die Westseite ist nach Regenwetter nur häufig länger matschig.


----------



## Boshard (17. April 2014)

Wenn den die Route genau am Wasser lang 

Giebt es eine Kosten lose Navi oder GPS App für Android
Die ich über den PC Downloden kann?


----------



## zarea (17. April 2014)

8Felter7 schrieb:


> oder er fährt Freitag, [...] mit mir einmal rum, [...]


Da würde ich mich anschließen wollen, zumindest Nachmittags. Und denn braucht er auch kein Navi. ;-)


----------



## Boshard (17. April 2014)

Freitag geht nicht da ich noch mal Arbeiten muss


----------



## zarea (17. April 2014)

Am Kafreitag? Das ist ja nicht so schön..


----------



## Boshard (17. April 2014)

Jaa leider und Montag muss ich auch Arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8Felter7 (17. April 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Jaa leider und Montag muss ich auch Arbeiten



*autsch* ich würd mich ja 
@ zarea: hast Lust mit mir die Runde zu fahn wenn es die Nacht und morgen nicht regnet? ich sach ma so um eins Startpunkt Siegessäule alter Garten  Wer möchte kann sich ggf. anschließen...


----------



## zarea (18. April 2014)

Hat ja geregnet.....


----------



## teite (18. April 2014)

Moin,



Carpman schrieb:


> Auf der Westseite des Schweriner A-Sees kann man bis auf kurze Ausnahmen komplett unten am Wasser bleiben, da sind einige knackige Teilstücke bei. Insgesamt dann aber deutlich schöner und MTB-tauglicher. Die Westseite ist nach Regenwetter nur häufig länger matschig.



Also ich bin diese Strecke gestern gefahren und man kommt eigentlich gut durch. Leider sind für meinen Geschmack etwas zuviel Hebefiguren durch umgestürzte Bäume notwendig.

Ist es eigentlich normal, das immer mehr Waldwege in und um Schwerin sabotiert und unbefahrbar gemacht werden? 
Teilweise werden Wege untergepflügt oder soviel Matsch produziert, das man bis zu den Bremsscheiben im Schlamm steckt. Woanders werden Bäume und Äste auf die Wege drapiert als wenn ein Kunstwerk produziert werden soll. Am Neumühler See werden die kleinen Brücken immer wieder demoliert...

Sind das Maßnahmen gegen uns MTBler oder gegen die nervigen Quad- bzw Enduro-Fahrer?

Grüße


----------



## 8Felter7 (18. April 2014)

teite schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Sind das Maßnahmen gegen uns MTBler oder gegen die nervigen Quad- bzw Enduro-Fahrer?


Jaa das kommt mir auch alles immer sehr komisch vor und frage mich auch ob das gegen UNS geht oder die crosser und Co... das macht doch so keinen Spaß  aber was können wir tun


----------



## Boshard (19. April 2014)

Moin

Ja das Problem mit den MX´ern wird immer schlimmer!
Egal ob in SN , HWI oder sonst wo.
bei mir kann ich kaum noch irgend wo fahren , die zerhacken alles mit ihren ollen Kisten.

Am meisten werden Die MTB´ler drunter leiden und Fußgänger
Da Wege unpassierbar werden.

Dagegen kann man was machen nur wie?


----------



## zarea (19. April 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Ja das Problem mit den MX´ern wird immer schlimmer!...


Zumal viele auch illegal unterwegs sind. Und die Kisten haben so viel Drehmoment, einmal am Gas gezogen und schon haste eine Furche.

Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das der Grund ist, warum am Schweriner See so viele Bäume um liegen. Das war schon der Wind, aber sie werden nicht weg geräumt, bzw. man kommt nicht hinterher. Bei jedem Sturm lagen ein oder mehrere Bäume um, und wir hatten viele Stürme in letzter Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teite (19. April 2014)

Moin zarea,



zarea schrieb:


> Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das der Grund ist, warum am Schweriner See so viele Bäume um liegen. Das war schon der Wind, aber sie werden nicht weg geräumt, bzw. man kommt nicht hinterher. Bei jedem Sturm lagen ein oder mehrere Bäume um, und wir hatten viele Stürme in letzter Zeit.



Das meinte ich auch nicht. Es ging eher um eine Vermutung einer kalten Kriegsführung zwischen Waldbesitzern und MXern bzw MTBlern und bezog mich zB auf die Strecke am Ziegelaußensee zwischen Sachsenberg und Carlshöhe oder weiter im Süden die Waldwege zwischen Dreesch, Consrade und Krebsförden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## zarea (19. April 2014)

Ja, ich verstehe Dich schon. Ich wollte auch nur sagen, dass man das nicht so verallgemeinern kann. (meine ich)
Das mag im Einzelfall auch stimmen, spätestens zersägte Brücken, sind doch eindeutig. Am Neumühler See, hinten am Feld, hab ich schon mal hinter mir gehört: "Da ist schon wieder son Fahrradfahrer." Irgend so ein Kind, klang sehr abfällig, hat vielleicht bei den Alten was auf geschnappt und mault nun mit. 

Aber gerade die Bäume sind doch, so meine ich, vom Sturm umgekippt. Und die werden doch auch wieder weg geholt. Nur am Schweriner kommste halt oft mit dem Trecker nicht hin, da müsste man per Hand .... ach ist doch zu anstrengend.

"zwischen Sachsenberg und Carlshöhe"
Ist das nicht da hinterm Krankenhaus? Da gehen doch immer die Patienten spazieren, bzw. jetzt wohl nicht mehr. Da haben die doch extra Bäume gefällt, damit der Grubber-Dings da lang kommt. Da kommt bestimmt noch ein "befestigter Weg" hin. Würde mich jedenfalls nicht wundern. werden wir ja sehen...


----------



## mrtommyt (1. Juni 2014)

Ist ja sehr ruhig hier geworden...naja, für alle die um den Neumühler wollen aufgepasst. Seit heute liegt mal wieder ein zweiter Baum quer auf Höhe Lankow, Friedrichstaler Einfahrt...erster Berg runter entgegen Uhrzeiger. Im schummrigen spät zu sehen, da man da Tempo macht.

Beste Grüße...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stollenfahrer (2. Juni 2014)

Der Baum ist Samstag während meiner beiden Runden um den Neumühler umgekippt. Ich habe die Stelle dann soweit es ging frei gemacht.
MfG Jens


----------



## mrtommyt (9. Juni 2014)

Runde ist wieder komplett frei 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrtommyt (3. August 2014)

Diesmal liegt zur Abwechslung auf der Sacktanner Seite ein großer Baum quer...absteigen ist angesagt  
Warum haben sich eigentlich die Brennnesseln so gut und hoch entwickelt - fährt keiner mehr? ...gegen Reuma müsst ich langsam immun sein 
Gruß
Tommy


----------



## Stollenfahrer (3. August 2014)

Meinst bestimmt den hier






der Archäologische Lehrpfad bei Kritzow ist auch stellenweise zugewachsen mit Brombeeren und anderen Stachelsträucher.

Gruß Jens


----------



## mrtommyt (3. August 2014)

Genau denjenigen welchen...


----------



## Boshard (3. August 2014)

wo ist den der Lehrpfad in Kritzow?
Kritzow bei Wismar?


----------



## 8Felter7 (3. August 2014)

nein nicht das kritzow bei wismar... komm her und ich zeig dir die strecke. koordinaten hatte ich übrigens schonmal gepostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrtommyt (3. August 2014)

Wär mit dabei


----------



## Boshard (4. August 2014)

Können wir gerne mal machen 
nur hab leider kein Auto mehr zur zeit


----------



## 8Felter7 (4. August 2014)

man braucht doch gar kein Auto. Ich fahr doch auch permanent mit Zug durche Gegend


----------



## TigersClaw (4. August 2014)

Und verplemperst viel Zeit dabei


----------



## 8Felter7 (4. August 2014)

aber wenn man zurzeit kein Auto hat nützt es nunmal nichts da muss man wohl oder übel auf die deutsche Bahn zurückgreifen... 
noch viel zu lernen ihr habt


----------



## Boshard (4. August 2014)

eine Zugverbindung gibt es bei mir zur Arbeit nicht 
und mit dem Rad ist das zuweit , sind etwa 55Km eine Tour 110Km an Tag


----------



## mrtommyt (10. August 2014)

Neuer Baum quer Höhe Abfahrt zum Griechen...der andere Baum liegt auch noch...


----------



## Boshard (10. August 2014)

Da gibt es nur 2 Möglichkeiten 

1 Northshore bauen 
2 Bunny Hop machen


----------



## 8Felter7 (10. August 2014)

auf jeden Fall Northshore! Northshore wäre sooo geil. wenn das jmd baun will ich helfe gern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (10. August 2014)

och so schwer ist das net 

wäre nicht das erste 
nur das muss stabil sein , Fals son depp mit seiner ollen MX kiste rüber will


----------



## Deleted 254941 (30. August 2014)

guten tag zusammen,
bin possitiv überrascht, dass es im raum schwerin eine so aktive mountainbike community gibt.
ziehe anfang/mitte september nach wismar und suche nette leute zum biken.
lg


----------



## Boshard (30. August 2014)

Moin 

Ich binn aus wismar


----------



## Deleted 254941 (30. August 2014)

super, dann kann man sich ja mal zum biken treffen.


----------



## Boshard (30. August 2014)

jop können wir machen


----------



## Faltreifen (2. September 2014)

Hi Boshard, wo bewegst du dein Frizz eigentlich artgerecht? Gibts eventuell ne neue Strecke außer Wallensteingraben und Köppernitztal? Habt ihr eure Strecke in W****orf wieder in schuss gebracht? Als ich das letzte Mal da war hatte die Forst gerade alles Zerwühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (2. September 2014)

Gibt ein Paar stellen die Werde ich Hier aber nicht verraten!
Da im Forum auch MX´er angemeldet sind!

Nicht nur die Forst macht alles Kaputt


----------



## Stollenfahrer (14. September 2014)

Stollenfahrer schrieb:


> Meinst bestimmt den hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,
wollte nur bescheid sagen, dass der Baum hier am Neumühler See jetzt weg ist.

Gruß Jens


----------



## mrtommyt (15. September 2014)

Jetzt wo man so gut wie um ihn rum kam 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bertoderbaer (19. September 2014)

Hallo, weiß jemand, ob am 21.09. das Orientierungsfahren um den Neumühler stattfindet? 
Ich kann keine Infos finden.


----------



## 8Felter7 (19. September 2014)

bertoderbaer schrieb:


> Hallo, weiß jemand, ob am 21.09. das Orientierungsfahren um den Neumühler stattfindet?
> Ich kann keine Infos finden.


Ich als Mithelfer und Teil des Orgateams muss euch leider Mitteilen dass es dieses Jahr ausfällt.traurig aber war... zu den Gründen: es ist wie ss ist ^^


----------



## bertoderbaer (19. September 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, das ist wirklich schade - aber die Gründe kann ich gut nachvollziehen


----------



## 8Felter7 (19. September 2014)

[QUOTEgibt es tatsächlichrtoderbaer, post: 12329911, member: 244689"]Danke für die schnelle Antwort, das ist wirklich schade - aber die Gründe kann ich gut nachvollziehen  [/QUOTE]
Ja da gibt es tatsächlich plausible und nachvollziebare Gründe für, die ich, nich so in die Runde werfen möchte...  es hat nichts mit euch oderr Mangel an Bikern zu tin soviel kann ich sagen


----------



## bertoderbaer (20. September 2014)

Gibt es denn Aussichten auf ein 5. Orientierungsfahren im nächsten Jahr?


----------



## 8Felter7 (20. September 2014)

bertoderbaer schrieb:


> Gibt es denn Aussichten auf ein 5. Orientierungsfahren im nächsten Jahr?


Moin,
Wahrscheinlich ja. Mehr Informationen zu gegebener Zeit...


----------



## mrtommyt (21. September 2014)

War er lieber seinen Geländewagen in Karenz ausfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stollenfahrer (21. September 2014)

Hoffentlich liegt es nicht daran, dass das hintere Feldstück eigentlich gesperrt ist.


----------



## stubenhocker (22. September 2014)

Aber doch nicht für nichtmotorisierte Verkehrsteilnehmer?!


----------



## 8Felter7 (22. September 2014)

ich weiß gar nich warum ihr euch hier so den kopf darüber zerbrecht. es ist ausgefallen und wird ein andermal gemacht... gut is. Das hat schon seine berechtigten Gründe. und nein es hat nichts mit einer Geländewagenausfahrt zu tun ^^ PUNKT


----------



## mrtommyt (22. September 2014)




----------



## Stollenfahrer (22. September 2014)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Aber doch nicht für nichtmotorisierte Verkehrsteilnehmer?!



Hält sich ja eh keiner dran und ein Verbotsschild nur für Autos/Motorräder habe ich nicht gesehen.
Gruß Jens


----------



## EmDoubleU (11. Juni 2015)

Hi,

ich grab diesen Thread mal wieder aus... 

... gestern konnte ich wider Erwarten früher Feierabend machen und hab spontan eine Runde um den Außensee eingelegt. Ich wollte einfach mal wieder schauen, ob die unzähligen von den Frühjahrsstürmen gefällten Bäume evtl. endlich beräumt sind und man zwischen Wiligrad und Wickendorf den Uferweg flüssiger befahren kann. Ich habe kurz hinter Wiligrad dann das zweite Gatter vom Schloßpark hinter mir gelassen und wollte weiter Richtung Lübstorf - aber was soll das bitteschön?! 




 

 

Weiss jemand etwas genaueres? Warum ist der Uferweg vom Amt Lützow-Lübstorf gesperrt? Reiner Haftungsausschluss, weil der Weg immer noch nicht komplett beräumt ist oder kommt man da tatsächlich nicht mehr lang? Ich bin aufgrund der Zeitnot auf den offiziellen, asphaltierten Radweg oberhalb ausgewichen, aber das sollte nach Möglichkeit kein Dauerzustand werden...


----------



## EmDoubleU (12. Juni 2015)

Hi,

ich habe heute mit dem zuständigen Ansprechpartner beim Ordnungsamt des Amtes Lützow-Lübstorf telefonieren können.

Danach ist die Sperrung des Uferweges eine Vorsichtsmaßnahme, um Haftungsansprüche aus der etwaigen Verletzung der Verkehrssicherungspflicht auszuschließen. Etwaig deshalb, da man sich anscheinend im Amt Lützow-Lübstorf noch gar nicht darüber einig ist, ob das ein "offizieller" Weg auf dem Gebiet des Amtes ist. Wenn ja, würde dieser Weg natürlich entsprechend zu sichern und zu beräumen sein. Von daher hat sich auch noch niemand dafür zuständig erklärt, den idyllischen Uferweg zumindest begeh- und befahrbar zu machen - stattdessen liegen da wohl immer noch die Bäume kreuz und quer, u.a. halt auch der kurz vor Lübstorf, den @Stollenfahrer schon mal im Bild festgehalten hat...

Galerie: Mit dem 29er unterwegs

... tja, wäre echt schade, wenn dieser Uferweg komplett verwildern würde.
Mal schauen...


----------



## mrtommyt (12. Juni 2015)

Carpman schrieb:


> ... tja, wäre echt schade, wenn dieser Uferweg komplett verwildern würde.
> Mal schauen...



...also immer schön dort lang fahren. Ich muss auch mal wieder dort lang...aber besten Dank für die Infos


----------



## Stollenfahrer (12. Juni 2015)

@Carpman 
so ewtas habe ich mir schon gedacht, ich werde morgen vielleicht mal gucken fahren, wie die jetzige Situation ist. 

Gruß Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stollenfahrer (21. Juni 2015)

@Carpman & all
ist noch alles beim Alten







Gruß Jens


----------



## EmDoubleU (21. Juni 2015)

@Stollenfahrer

Hi Jens,

danke Dir für das Photo von der Außensee-Expedition. 
Der Rest ab Wiligrad ist aber wie gewohnt mehr oder weniger fahrbar?

Ist schon echt schade, ein ABM-Einsatz mit ´ner Motorsäge und ein schöner Trail wäre wieder komplett und mit Flow zu bewältigen.


----------



## Stollenfahrer (21. Juni 2015)

@Carpman 

bis zur Suchtklinik in Lübstorf ja, danach hatte ich einen anderen Weg gewählt.

Gruß Jens


----------



## stubenhocker (6. Juli 2015)

Ich bin neulich den Uferweg SN-Wiligrad gefahren: keine Verbotsschilder, dafür einige umgestürzte Bäume auf dem Weg.
Alex


----------



## zarea (6. Juli 2015)

Das Schild stand auch nur aus Richtung Willigrad, andere Seite war frei. 
Ist wahrscheinlich 'ne Einbahnstraße. 

Aber bei dem einen Baum, vom Foto weite oben,ist es schon reichlich gefährlich. Wenn de da nicht fit auf de Beine bist....


----------



## thomas1694 (7. Dezember 2015)

Huhu, nachdem ich am we um den neumühler see gefahren bin hab ich jetzt voll bock auf downhill. Lankowerberge werd ich zeitnah testen.... man müsste aber mal paar leute kennen lernen die sich ebenfalls interessieren um mal zusammen zubiken, die strecken auszubauen, und fahrgemeinschaften zu bilden um malzum winterberg o.ä. zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8Felter7 (7. Dezember 2015)

Moin Thomas! Was willst du Hier denn bitte ausbauen?? Lankower Berge is alles andere als Downhill  und was Winterberg angeht: ich fahr jedes Jahr zum Ixs Dirtmasters Festival und bin dieses Jahr auch beim gdc mitgefahn... nur ma so nebenbei ^^


----------



## Stollenfahrer (7. Dezember 2015)

Hallo @thomas1694,

fürn Downhill wirste hier bei uns nichts finden, auch nicht in den Lankower Bergen. Für gemeinsame Touren um den Neumühler See usw. kannste aber gerne hier anfragen(auch Nachtfahrten). Was fährst du denn schönes?
In den Harz geht es auch ab und zu, dann aber mehr Uphill

Gruß Jens


----------



## zarea (7. Dezember 2015)

Hi,
apropos Neumühler See: Was ist eigentlich am Feld bei Hof Wandrum passiert? Vor paar Wochen war der Weg am Feld weg geflügt. 
hier


----------



## thomas1694 (8. Dezember 2015)

Also ich find den neumühler see schon geil... man muss zwar selber in die pedale treten aber ansonsten kommt man dort auch auf gute geschwindigkeiten und ich finde es dem downhill eig ziemlich ähnlich....
und da wo man auf gute geschwindigkeiten kommt wären halt n paar geile kurven und rampen nicht schlecht.... 

über das umgepflügte feld am neumühler see kommt man aber inzwischen wieder rüber

habe mein dirtbike vor 2 jahren gebraucht gekauft... ich glaube ist ein nox rahmen und ich hab ne marzocchi bomber....  der vorbesitzer hatte noch sehr breite felgen glaub 40mm und stärkere achsen ran gebaut.. 

@8Felter7: ja darauf wollt ich ja honaus dass wenn es leute in schwerin gibt die auch mal bis weiter weg fahren wo man richtig downhill fahren kann dass man da zusammen fährt weil mir das sonst auch fast schon zu teuer wäre....


----------



## EmDoubleU (8. Dezember 2015)

thomas1694 schrieb:


> ... und da wo man auf gute geschwindigkeiten kommt wären halt n paar geile kurven und rampen nicht schlecht....



Hi,

ich mach ja wirklich ungern den Spielverderber, aber DAS ist eine ganz schlechte Idee! 
Die Wege am Neumühler See werden nun mal von vielen unterschiedlichen Gruppen (Spaziergängern, Hundehaltern, Nordic Walker, Jogger etc.) genutzt und sind kein privater Raum eines einzelnen. Wenn man da einfach so im Stile eines Dirt-/ Bikeparks buddelt und baut, ist der Ärger definitiv vorprogrammiert.


----------



## thomas1694 (8. Dezember 2015)

Wen würde das denn schaden  

und weist du zufällig wie das rechtlich wäre?


----------



## EmDoubleU (8. Dezember 2015)

thomas1694 schrieb:


> ... und weist du zufällig wie das rechtlich wäre?



Bist Du der Eigentümer oder Pächter des Wald -bzw. Grundstücks?
Vermutlich nein. Also wäre es das MINDESTE, mit demjenigen eine Übereinkunft zu haben.

Wie gesagt, lass solchen Quatsch am Neumühler, solange es keine lediglich minimale Änderung ist, die praktisch nur dem kundigen auffällt. Wir haben hier zum Glück keinen großen Ärger mit Wegsperrungen oder Verboten für Biker wie es in anderen Bundesländern der Fall ist. Und es wäre schön, wenn das so bleiben würde.

Wenn Du ernsthaftes Interesse an einem legalen Trailbau haben solltest, wende Dich z.B. an die DIMB e.V. 
=> http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/legalize-freeride/downloads


----------



## EmDoubleU (8. Dezember 2015)

Auf der Seite der DIMB e.V. gibt es auch einen umfangreichen Leitfaden, wie legaler Trailbau anzugehen wäre.

Achtung, recht großes PDF-Dokument. => http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/anlagen/dimb_lf.pdf


----------



## zarea (8. Dezember 2015)

thomas1694 schrieb:


> über das umgepflügte feld am neumühler see kommt man aber inzwischen wieder rüber


Das ist schön.
 

Und mit Trailbau wäre ich auch sehr vorsichtig.


----------



## Stollenfahrer (13. Dezember 2015)

thomas1694 schrieb:


> über das umgepflügte feld am neumühler see kommt man aber inzwischen wieder rüber



da wollte ich heute selbst mal gucken, ob das stimmt






teilweise ist es befahrbar und manchmal hat man auch sowas(hat ja viel geregnet gestern)

bei der Runde ist mir auch das hier noch aufgefallen









man kommt aber links daran vorbei

Gestern wollte ich bei meiner Tour noch zum Pinnower See und würde von diesen Bedingungen überrascht















laut SVZ soll der Weg nach den Baumfällarbeiten wieder hergestellt werden, hier der Link dazu.

Schönen Sonntag noch

Gruß Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stollenfahrer (7. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

auch wenn hier nichts mehr los ist, möchte ich trotzdem vor dieses Hindernis warnen.




ein ziemlich großes Loch, bei einem Nigthride usw. könnte es gefährlich werden. Auf dem Feldweg am Neumühler See(genaue Position siehe Bildinfos)






Gruß Jens


----------



## mrtommyt (7. Februar 2016)

Dat Ding wird ja immer größer...thx


----------



## zarea (7. Februar 2016)

Hatten die das nicht mal zu geschüttet?
Das hilft wohl nicht. Scheint als würde sich da das Wasser vom Feld sammeln.


----------



## EmDoubleU (3. März 2016)

Hi,

auch hier mal die letzte Info der SVZ zum Thema Wegzerstörung am Pinnower See.

http://www.svz.de/lokales/zeitung-f...t/waldwege-sorgen-fuer-aerger-id12895241.html

Ich persönlich empfinde das als absolute Schweinerei, dass sich nun damit rausgeredet wird, dass der Uferweg ja "kein offizieller Weg" sei und deshalb auch nicht mehr instandgesetzt werde. Wer will, kann sich das ja mal anschauen, es ist teilweise grausig. Und dann nicht mal die Reste vom Holzeinschlag abräumen, sondern sie "Selbstverwertern" anbieten.... 
über soviel Egoismus der Eigentümer kann ich nur kotzen...


----------



## teite (18. Juni 2016)

Moin,



Carpman schrieb:


> Ich persönlich empfinde das als absolute Schweinerei, dass sich nun damit rausgeredet wird, dass der Uferweg ja "kein offizieller Weg" sei und deshalb auch nicht mehr instandgesetzt werde.



Die Feld- und Wald-Wege in Schwerin sind ja unter ständiger Gefahr von Eigentümern oder Moto-Crossern zerstört zu werden. Am Neumühler See wurde im Frühjahr der Weg oben am Acker einfach mal wieder untergepflügt ... mit ein Grund übrigens, warum ich mir jetzt ein neues Fully geholt habe. Der Notweg auf dem Weizen-Acker war einfach zu übel. 

Momentan ist der Wegezustand am Neumühler aber recht zufriedenstellend, sogar der heftige Gewitterschauer am Mittwoch mit >40mm/m² hat keine großen Schäden angerichtet. Selbst das große Loch sieht noch genauso aus wie auf den Bildern von @Stollenfahrer im Frühjahr.



 

 
Mit einem Satz springt man da locker rüber, oder fährt rechts durch den Weizen.


----------



## Poison_Girl (26. April 2019)

Hui, dieser Threat ist ja mal voll eingeschlafen ;-)
Aber vielleicht stolpert ja, wenn ich hier mal was poste, trotzdem mal Jemand wieder drüber 

Ich bin seit Februar neu in der Stadt und im Moment auch ziemlich, um nicht zu sagen "komplett" konditionslos. Deshalb suche ich im Moment auch (noch) keine Mitfahrer ;-)
Weil ich auf den Radwegen fahren aber richtig langweilig finde, würde ich mich freuen, wenn mir Jemand verraten könnte, wo man hier im Umkreis (ich wohne direkt in der Altstadt) den einen oder anderen Singletrail findet.
Richtung Waldfriedhof raus war ich schon mal. Da ist es immerhin schon mal grün 
Aber vielleicht weiss ja Jemand noch was Netteres...


----------



## EmDoubleU (26. April 2019)

Hi,

stimmt, der Thread scheint ja mal richtig eingeschlafen zu sein... willkommen in Schwerin! 

Kennst du dich denn schon halbwegs hier aus, so dass du mit ein paar Stichworten was anfangen kannst? Langgezogene Single-Trails sind hier leider Mangelware, ein paar nette Wege gibt es aber trotzdem. 

Neumühler See ist definitiv zu nennen, wobei die komplette Runde momentan noch etwas erschwert wird, weil im Norden die Brücke über das Moor sehr schlecht passierbar ist.

Ansonsten der Uferweg von Raben Steinfeld nach Görslow, hier gibt es auch eine Variante auf dem Hochufer, die hinter dem Reiterhof in Raben Steinfeld beginnt.

Pinnower See, war mal klasse. Wurde diesen Winter leider erneut durch Holzeinschlag in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Wie es da aktuell aussieht, weiss ich nicht.

Schweriner Außensee - gerade die Westseite zwischen Wickendorf und Gallenthin hat einen sehr schönen Uferweg direkt am Wasser lang. Teilweise liegen Bäume quer, da muss man leider durch.


----------



## Poison_Girl (26. April 2019)

Hallo Markus,

hey, vielen Dank für die Tipps! 
Richtung RabenSteinfeld war ich schon unterwegs und wollte da eigentlich nicht mehr hin, weil ich bei meiner Runde um den Innensee nur der Strasse entlangeiert bin, aber von dem Uferweg wusste ich auch noch nichts. Dann geh ich den mal suchen und den Pinnower See nehme ich dann vielleicht demnächst auch mal unter die Lupe....solange es trocken ist, geht es ja meistens, dass man sich irgendwie durchwurschtelt.

Der Aussensee wird dann mittel- bis langfristig mein Ziel ;-)
Dann schon mal ein schönes Wochenende und viele Grüsse

Katrin


----------



## EmDoubleU (26. April 2019)

Hi Katrin,

das stimmt, man kann den Innensee auch komplett auf Asphalt umrunden, für Rennradtouren wiederrum sehr praktisch.  Wenn Du lieber natürliche Waldwege bevorzugst, würde ich dir die Innenseerunde deshalb auch nicht in Gänze empfehlen, lieber bis Raben Steinfeld und dann unten den sehr schönen Uferweg bis nach Görslow, dort dann rechts hoch und die Dorfstraße weiter über die Landesstraße 101 in den Wald. Da gibt es diverse Möglichkeiten z.B. Richtung Langen Brütz oder Richtung Godern. In Godern wärst Du dann auch gleich am Pinnower See.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stollenfahrer (26. April 2019)

@Poison_Girl 

Hallo Katrin,

gucke mal bei mir in der Fotogalerie, da findest du alles fahrbare hier in Schwerin.


Gruß Jens


----------



## Poison_Girl (26. April 2019)

@Carpman Hi Markus, das waren echt suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper Tips. Ich bin genau die Tour gefahren, die Du vorgeschlagen hast und es war traumhaft  
Am Pinnower See ist tatsächlich etwas Kahlschlag und nach Regen würde ich dort nicht unbedingt fahren, aber der Hauptweg am Ufer ist frei und fahrbar. Ich hab allerdings mein Fully vermisst ;-)
LG
Katrin


----------



## Poison_Girl (26. April 2019)

@Stollenfahrer:
Hallo Jens, 
das ist ja grossartig! Danke! 
Ich werde mir Dein Album dann mal in aller Ruhe zu Gemüte führen ;-)
eine Frage habe ich aber schon: Wo ist denn das: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2367321 ? 
Das sieht so schön bergig aus 
LG
Katrin


----------



## Stollenfahrer (26. April 2019)

Hallo Katrin, 

das ist der von @Carpman angesprochene Hochufertrail am Innensee.



Gruß Jens


----------



## EmDoubleU (26. April 2019)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> @Carpman Hi Markus, das waren echt suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper Tips. Ich bin genau die Tour gefahren, die Du vorgeschlagen hast und es war traumhaft
> Am Pinnower See ist tatsächlich etwas Kahlschlag und nach Regen würde ich dort nicht unbedingt fahren, aber der Hauptweg am Ufer ist frei und fahrbar. Ich hab allerdings mein Fully vermisst ;-)
> LG
> Katrin



Na, perfekt... da hast Du ja gleich Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht!


----------



## Poison_Girl (26. April 2019)

Carpman schrieb:


> Na, perfekt... da hast Du ja gleich Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht!



jepp, das hat alles perfekt gepasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison_Girl (26. April 2019)

Stollenfahrer schrieb:


> Hallo Katrin,
> 
> das ist der von @Carpman angesprochene Hochufertrail am Innensee.
> 
> Gruß Jens



Lustig, dann war ich da ja heute...ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen ;-)


----------



## Stollenfahrer (26. April 2019)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> Lustig, dann war ich da ja heute...ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen ;-)



Bist du bei Strava oder Garmin Connect und lädst deine Touren hoch?

Gruß Jens


----------



## Poison_Girl (27. April 2019)

Stollenfahrer schrieb:


> Bist du bei Strava oder Garmin Connect und lädst deine Touren hoch?
> 
> Gruß Jens



neee, im Moment bin ich ohne alles, sogar ohne Tacho, unterwegs


----------



## zarea (6. Mai 2019)

Carpman schrieb:


> weil im Norden die Brücke über das Moor sehr schlecht passierbar ist.


Weißt Du da was Genaueres?
Sah beim letzten Besuch so aus, als ob die abgetragen wurde. 
Eine Instandsetzung ist wohl nicht in Sicht?


----------



## EmDoubleU (6. Mai 2019)

zarea schrieb:


> Weißt Du da was Genaueres?
> Sah beim letzten Besuch so aus, als ob die abgetragen wurde.
> Eine Instandsetzung ist wohl nicht in Sicht?



Ja, die ist auf Initiative der Waldeigentümerin in der Tat abgetragen worden, weil der Zustand für so desolat gehalten wurde, dass für sie eine Duldung wie in den Vorjahren nicht mehr in Frage kam. Ist natürlich auch kein Zustand, die Neumühlerrunde wird ja auch viel von Läufern, Walkern und Spaziergängern genutzt. Es gibt aber aktuell Bemühungen, die Brücke wieder zu erneuern, eine Haftung von Seiten der Eigentümerin wird es aber nach wie vor nicht geben.


----------



## zarea (6. Mai 2019)

Carpman schrieb:


> Ja, die ist auf Initiative der Waldeigentümerin in der Tat abgetragen worden, weil der Zustand für so desolat gehalten wurde, dass für sie eine Duldung wie in den Vorjahren nicht mehr in Frage kam. Ist natürlich auch kein Zustand, die Neumühlerrunde wird ja auch viel von Läufern, Walkern und Spaziergängern genutzt. Es gibt aber aktuell Bemühungen, die Brücke wieder zu erneuern, eine Haftung von Seiten der Eigentümerin wird es aber nach wie vor nicht geben.


Danke für die Info. 

Ich kann die Eigentümerin verstehen, war ja schon ziemlich marode. 

Woll'n wir mal hoffen, dass es da bald wieder rum geht.


----------



## EmDoubleU (6. Mai 2019)

zarea schrieb:


> ... ich kann die Eigentümerin verstehen, war ja schon ziemlich marode.



Kein Wunder, wenn über diese Behelfsholzbrücke auch mit Motocrossmaschinen und Quads "gefahren" wird. Dafür war die sicherlich nie konzipiert. Und letztlich hat der Zahn der Zeit dann auch genagt.


----------



## zarea (6. Mai 2019)

Carpman schrieb:


> Motocrossmaschinen


Nun, was ich gesehen hab waren gruppenweise Simson/ETZ aller Color, meist ohne Nummernschild. 

Aber Holz und Wasser sind selten eine dauerhafte Kombination. 
Dafür hats ganz schön lang gehalten.


----------



## Orangutanklaus (3. Juni 2020)

Ich hol den Fred mal hoch:
Ein Jahr später hat sich jemand bereitgefunden und die Brücke provisorisch instandgesetzt. Vielen Dank an die Umbekannten! Hoffentlich hält das ein bißchen (auch wenn es nicht so aussieht, die ersten Querhölzer machen schon einen geknikcten Eindruck).
Der Ackerweg ist wieder komplett befahrbar. 
Weiß jemand, ob der Uferweg von Görslow nach Leezen von umgekipptenBäumen befreit wurde? Letztes Jahr lagen da noch ein paar rum, die man übersteigen musste.


----------



## Stollenfahrer (3. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

bei meiner letzten Tour zwischen Görslow und Leezen war alles frei.

Gruß Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orangutanklaus (3. Juni 2020)

Denn kann ich ja mal endlich die Komplettumrundung in Angriff nehmen. THX


----------



## zarea (3. Juni 2020)

Stollenfahrer schrieb:


> bei meiner letzten Tour zwischen Görslow und Leezen war alles frei.


Gut zu wissen.


----------



## Orangutanklaus (26. August 2022)

Moin, habe gestern festgestellt, dass freundliche Menschen am Schweriner See um Görslow und Richtung Leezen den Trail beräumt haben. Glücklicherweise nur soviel, dass man nicht mehr absteigen muss aber der Charakter des Trails erhalten bleibt. 
Dankeschön den unbekannten Kettensäglern!

Wißt Ihr, wen man überreden kann, damit die Bäume auf dem Wanderweg der Westseite des Pinnower Sees auch beräumt wird?

Und gibt es eine Entwicklung beim Weg auf der Nordseite durch den Neumühler See? Ich hörte gerüchteweise dass der Eigentümer und die Stadt (und der Landkreis wohl auch) da schon ewig verhandeln wegen irgendwelcher Versicherungsfragen.
Gibt eine Alternative am Ufer lang. Aber die muss man meist schieben und das mögen mir die Mücken zu sehr...


----------



## Stollenfahrer (26. August 2022)

Hallo @Orangutanklaus 

beim Pinnower musst du dir den zuständigen Revierförster raussuchen und dort fragen.

Zum Neumühler:
angeblich soll es ja noch dieses Jahr losgehen, aber ich glaub da auch nicht mehr dran…
Die Umleitung unterhalb des Bahndammes kennst du?

Gruß Jens


----------



## 8Felter7 (26. August 2022)

Stollenfahrer schrieb:


> Hallo @Orangutanklaus
> 
> beim Pinnower musst du dir den zuständigen Revierförster raussuchen und dort fragen.
> 
> ...


Ach den Jens gibt es auch noch?! Krass ^^ ja mit der Brücke am Neumühler für Ende des Jahres habe ich auch gehört und dass sich die Gemeinde (oder sogar die Stadt) da miteingeklinkt hat... glaube da aber auch nicht mehr dran ja. Ich glaube die Umleitung unterhalb des Bahndammes  ist das was er meint mit dem Schieben und den Mücken... hab mir das auch schon angetan und dann tagelang "Freude" an den Stichen. Mit den Wegen am Pinnower finde ich auch sehr ärgerlich.

Liebe Grüße vom Steffen und schonmal ein schönes Wochenende gewünscht 😁🤘


----------



## Orangutanklaus (26. August 2022)

Jepp, die Umleitung unterhalb des Bahndamms meinte ich. Wenn sich da was tut, wäre es schön. Das Projekt ist ja langsam aus dem Kindergarten raus und geht schon in die Schule.
Beim Pinnower habe ich den Eindruck, dass es verschiedene Besitzer gibt. Weil an manchen Stellen wurde was getan. Ich frach mal rum.


----------



## 8Felter7 (26. August 2022)

Orangutanklaus schrieb:


> Jepp, die Umleitung unterhalb des Bahndamms meinte ich. Wenn sich da was tut, wäre es schön. Das Projekt ist ja langsam aus dem Kindergarten raus und geht schon in die Schule.
> Beim Pinnower habe ich den Eindruck, dass es verschiedene Besitzer gibt. Weil an manchen Stellen wurde was getan. Ich frach mal rum.


Ja mach das mal bitte und halte uns auf dem Laufenden. Das Thema rund um die Schweriner Biker scheint hier ja wieder aufzublühen 

Danke dir


----------



## Orangutanklaus (26. August 2022)

Die Schweriner biken vermutlich lieber statt zu schreiben 😉


----------



## Stollenfahrer (26. August 2022)

@8Felter7
ja, mich gibt’s auch noch und ich fahre auch noch regelmäßig
Für die Mücken am Bahndamm gibt’s beim Drogeriemarkt günstigen Mückenschutz.
Am Bahndamm stört mich mehr der Kohlenstaub, der für schwarze Füße sorgt.

Zum Pinnower: Besitzer ist dort, glaub ich, die Donata zu Mecklenburg (Nachfahrin von den Großherzog) und das zuständige Forstamt ist das Forstamt Gadebehn.

Gruß Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

